# celebrity crushes



## Iric

Who are your celebrity crushes? I always had a crush on bridgette wilson when i saw her on Billy madison and I also have a thing for debra messing I don't know why, but I think she is hot.


----------



## barnabas

we think jet li is awesome. 

in once upon a time in china anyway.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Sophie Monk is at the top of my list now. She's in the latest issue of Stuff magazine. She's way too hot...and engaged to Benji from Good Charlotte. What a waste.



















From Date Movie haha










Also Adrian Grenier from Entourage:










He's so beautiful, it hurts.


----------



## nubly

jennifer love hewitt

jennifer love hewitt

jennifer love hewitt


----------



## Drella

Udo Kier. 
I don't care if he's gay and in his 60's... I would do him, whether he wanted me to or not! I would, you know, lay everything out on the table, and and.. he would awkwardly stare at me and call security guards to carry me away. He's very kinky, and carries around a stuffed animal purse that he keeps his liquor in. He was also stopped by customs for trying to take numerous blow up dolls on an airplane; he's my perfect match. 

I also like Scarlett Johansson. That's my girl.


----------



## Speak Easy

Jessica Alba's a hottie


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Jared Leto.....best looking man I've EVER seen in my life. :mushy


----------



## SilentProphet

Keira Knightely
Salma hayek
Paulina rubio
Shakira
Jessica Alba

Tons more but i can't think of them right now


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Also...
Shagrath from Dimmu Borgir:

























Angelina Jolie:









Tom Green:









Angela Bettis:









Thora Birch:









and of course Layne Staley :nw :cry


----------



## embers

Adrian Grenier - Good choice, he's hard to look at he's so pretty.

Sophie Monk - yes, everyone likes cotton candy now and then.

Scarlet Johansen - she looks like a big comfy pillow...

but they've got nothin on the following (sorry)

He's just magic on film and something happens to me when I look at him:

http://www.thecinemasource.com/moviesdb ... er_Man.jpg

same with ....

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e166/ ... elly-5.jpg

http://f.screensavers.com/OMS/img/407/j ... er_215.jpg

I think its the eyes.

BTW how do you post pics directly into the post?


----------



## SilentProphet

I see lots of your girls have girl celebrity crushes. I have a man crush on Johhnny depp. NO NOT LIKE THAT, he's one of my favorite actors!


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> I see lots of your girls have girl celebrity crushes. I have a man crush on Johhnny depp. NO NOT LIKE THAT, he's one of my favorite actors!


He was my choice for best looking celebrity. You're right, good actor. I relate to a lot of his characters, most of all his secret window character. Recluse, writer, paranoid, jaw problems, sleeps alot...all me. :hide


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



embers said:


> BTW how do you post pics directly into the post?


type


----------



## jtb3485

<---referring you to my avatar :mushy


----------



## embers

woo it worked, thanks gumaro



















jennifer connelly and nicholas cage


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



embers said:


> woo it worked, thanks gumaro


no problem. i accept thanks in kisses and/or hugs only


----------



## estse

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Jared Leto.....best looking man I've EVER seen in my life. :mushy


I had a crush on him in high school. His eyes I thought most gorgeous, whilst watching My So Called Life to scope booty shots of Claire Danes.


----------



## opium43

i really like melissa auf der maur, shannyn sossamon, and kristen bell .


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> 
> woo it worked, thanks gumaro
> 
> 
> 
> no problem. i accept thanks in kisses and/or hugs only
Click to expand...

I was gonna oblige but this gal said you were her property


----------



## estse

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

^ :shock (nice dress. electric.)



opium43 said:


> shannyn sossamon


 :love (true story)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



opium43 said:


> i really like melissa auf der maur, shannyn sossamon, and kristen bell .


Melissa Auf Der Maur


















And...

Tori Amos are Goddesses.


----------



## Kelly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw 








:nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw :nw

But I wouldn't say she's a "crush." I just worship the ground upon which she walks... :heart

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## opium43

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> Melissa Auf Der Maur
> 
> And...
> 
> Tori Amos are Goddesses.


i gotta agree :yes . you have magnificent tastes. i am however, a bit disappointed in your melissa pictures :b , i've seen some that are much sexier. on a side note, it must be nice to be dave grohl.


----------



## sagotmee

deleting all my posts. kthxbye.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

I'd go for Ville Valo over him.








[/quote]


----------



## Drella

Well, since everyone else is posting pictures, I will show everyone my future baby's daddy.

































Shiny pants and open legs; that looks like an invitation to me. Here I come, Udo!

I really had to gather self control, because I was so tempted to post pictures of him from the "S.E.X." book in full on S&M attire doing strange things.. but in a sexy way. 
Why do I love him? Well, he's alluring, f**king _hilarious_, and an absolutely insane, perverted weirdo.


----------



## WineKitty

I dont even know that I have any celebrity crushes at this point in my life... Kind of strange I guess....

:stu


----------



## embers

forgot dear chloe, she's way above jennifer in my crush book


----------



## PlayerOffGames

perfection :mushy


----------



## eagleheart

some nice guys in this thread 

I still really want to see that (Amelie). It occurs to me that I could even see why one would like her. Also Tori Amos is great.

As for mine, there are just way too many cute guys for me to make a picspam of them all. But here's a few...

Jani Liimatainen (guy in my avatar)... soo cuuute:


















("Don't Say a Word" video drives me crazy )

:nw :fall

Tony Kakko yay! :boogie










Timo Kotipelto :yes










I'm sure someone will laugh at me but oh well:










Rick Moranis (this cap is from "Suddenly Seymour" from "Little Shop of Horrors"... OH...! I almost died when I saw that :fall ) = SO ADORABLE... beyond words :nw


----------



## tewstroke

^ I love Audrey Tatou
Carla Campbell








Jessica White
















Oluchi Onweagba








Naomi Campbell, don't have a picture but I'd let her throw a phone at me

and for the guys
Calvin Lockhart








and Gael Garcia Bernal is one pretty man, and I don't really like guys
















Won Bin


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed




----------



## PlayerOffGames

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



eagleheart said:


> I still really want to see that (Amelie).


omg...you HAVE to see it...NOW!









perrrfection :mushy


----------



## mserychic

Carrie Brownstein :mushy

















No one even comes close to my love for Carrie but..

Ellie Erikson

















Katherine Moennig










Kaia Wilson










Beth Ditto

















Clea Duvall










Sarah Silverman










Margaret Cho










Amy Sedaris


----------



## sonya99

Franka Potente










Alex Borstein










Aubree Bernier-Clarke (the one on the left)


----------



## Augustinus

I've had many crushes on TV/Movie celebrities. Now, not so much. My last crush was Jenna Fischer (Pam Beesly):


----------



## SilentProphet

gwen stefani also for me!


----------



## SilentProphet

Oh man and that chick silent warrior posted! the old guitarist for kittie!


----------



## Mehitabel

Hugh Laurie. He's just so goddamn awesome! I don't know how he can go from playing that hilarious twit in Blackadder to House. It's insane. He's funny and even just a little crazy. And he plays piano! Piano is delicious. Motorbikes are delicious. His book is delicious. AND he has delicious taste in music. Therefore, HE is delicious.


----------



## Augustinus

That last pic is cool.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> Oh man and that chick silent warrior posted! the old guitarist for kittie!


I liked Fallon from Kittie too. :mushy


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



tewstroke said:


> I love Audrey Tatou


 :yes


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man and that chick silent warrior posted! the old guitarist for kittie!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Fallon from Kittie too. :mushy
Click to expand...

Wow she looks way different in that third pic! I like how she looks when she was in the band with the red hair like that second pic :yes


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> Wow she looks way different in that third pic! I like how she looks when she was in the band with the red hair like that second pic :yes


yeah I liked when she had the short red hair the best too. :yes


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man and that chick silent warrior posted! the old guitarist for kittie!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Fallon from Kittie too. :mushy
Click to expand...

You two have great taste. 

Some more pics of the lovely Fallon :mushy


----------



## estse

I don't know exactly where the line is drawn between "celebrity" and "nobody," but the women I'm attracted to are mostly musicians.

Here's two of my faves:

Azita Youssefi (herself, ex-Scissor Girls, ex-Bride of No No)









Alison Ables (Tristeza, Soft Fruit)


----------



## SilentProphet

I don't like the band but that girl from flyleaf is hot as hell. LOL more rockstars for me and not really celebrities i guess. I have a thing tho for girls in rock :yes


----------



## Tasha

I love this dead man! he is still my sexy man and will be till my dying days. my obessions run deep!! 
This is the sexiest pic i've seen of Kurt, this is two of my favourite things, a talented long haired man and a cat. He is super Yum here.










he is so lovely!! i love the laid back don't care what i'm wearing look.









and a man who can rock with a guitar is so uber sexy!










I LOVE the mega talented Mike Patton.
YUM!!!


















this is a silly pic from his youth. haha










i love talent and cuteness in a woman. I love bjork. i'd do her.


----------



## Stanley

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## sean88

Most celebrities are disgusting... all my crushes are on regular girls. =P


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL mike patton hates wolfmother! i love him too!


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Tasha said:


> I love this dead man! he is still my sexy man and will be till my dying days. my obessions run deep!!
> This is the sexiest pic i've seen of Kurt, this is two of my favourite things, a talented long haired man and a cat. He is super Yum here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is so lovely!! i love the laid back don't care what i'm wearing look.
> 
> Yes, Kurt, way too pure for this world.
> Those eyes hold all the depth and pure
> hidden turmoil of the deep sea. A sea
> that weeps for a society lost, a thousand
> tears yet to fill another sea. When will
> we learn, it takes more than one, to save
> another from the depths of his own despair?
> 
> what do you think johnny?


----------



## nubly

i think depp's anorexica @$$ is overrated :b


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> i think depp's anorexica @$$ is overrated :b


nah, he's hot and you know it. he's so hot its scary.

As his hands float over the keys
the scent of cigarettes and old english...
dance in the evening shadow....
oh how I wish I was born his piano


----------



## nubly

oh its just the cigarette doing it for you


----------



## Tasha

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> LOL mike patton hates wolfmother! i love him too!


that's sweet that you love him :b  you have good taste in music!! what is your favourite Patton project? Mine is Bungle!!! but all Patton is good, 'cept Peeping Tom, that was his weakest offer imho.

embers- Kurt was a genuine artist who could wield a guitar like no other(and smash 'em to bits too) i love him for his contribution to the music industry, his music helped me through many rough moments. too bad we were left with his sidekick ***** and her pathetic band hole and not enough Nirvana.


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> oh its just the cigarette doing it for you


yeh, that and the fact that he wants me. Look how he's looking at me in the photo. :um all his photos are like that, we connect. :yes


----------



## NeedleInTheHay

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Tasha said:


> what is your favourite Patton project?


Fantomas, they were really great live.


----------



## Tasha

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



NeedleInTheHay said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your favourite Patton project?
> 
> 
> 
> Fantomas, they were really great live.
Click to expand...

 lucky you, Live Patton is a sweet assault to the ears.
Fantomas is way up there on my list of best Patton music. he sure knows how to kick major *** on stage, I saw him live during his FNM days.


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



embers said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh its just the cigarette doing it for you
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, that and the fact that he wants me. Look how he's looking at me in the photo. :um all his photos are like that, we connect. :yes
Click to expand...

what? OMG he is looking at me the same way. is he bi?


----------



## ShyFX

I've got a thing for Sarah Silverman too. I love women who can make me laugh.


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> embers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh its just the cigarette doing it for you
> 
> 
> 
> yeh, that and the fact that he wants me. Look how he's looking at me in the photo. :um all his photos are like that, we connect. :yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what? OMG he is looking at me the same way. is he bi?
Click to expand...

I shudder at the very thought :afr

female bisexuality - hot. male bisexuality - not hot.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Wow. I have a new celebrity crush. Dee Snider's son, Jesse. :mushy
I never knew how cute he was till last night when I got a message from him about a new Strangeland comic he's writing. 
He even said I was hot, too bad [for me] that he's getting married. :sigh Not that he would ever think of me in that way anyway.


----------



## SilentProphet

Dee snider lives by me. I hate him tho :sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead

Holy ****, he lives by you?! :boogie 
Why do you hate him? :um


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL i don't hate him personally! I just don't like twisted sister :b Yea tho! he lives a few towns over. My friend saw him a few times at this deli he used to go to.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

oh. lol. I thought he had done something mean to you or something.
I LOVE Dee Snider. And now I love his son just as much. lol :b I would love to live near Dee! :boogie You're pretty lucky.
Jesse's going to show his dad the doll I made that looks like his character on Strangeland.  Did you see that movie?
I think I like Dee better as an actor/script writer than I do a singer. But I do like Twisted Sister. I like him better solo though...I love the song he has on the Strangeland soundtrack, "Inconclusion".


----------



## SilentProphet

Nah i don't think i ever seen it :sigh Might have a while back, i think i might be thinking of the house of 1000 corpses movies tho, so probably didn't see strangeland. I never heard any of dee sniders solo stuff tho. LOL has to be better than any of he twisted sister stuff he has done  Oh you make dolls? Like creepy voodoo dolls? I didn't know that! :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> Nah i don't think i ever seen it :sigh Might have a while back, i think i might be thinking of the house of 1000 corpses movies tho, so probably didn't see strangeland. I never heard any of dee sniders solo stuff tho. LOL has to be better than any of he twisted sister stuff he has done  Oh you make dolls? Like creepy voodoo dolls? I didn't know that! :b


Yeah, here's my Captain Howdy doll.


----------



## SilentProphet

haha Thats awesome! What do you do? get them in pieces and sew them up then add the things to them? Or do you get a doll already made and just add all the things to 'em?


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I do the entire thing on my own. I made my own doll pattern. I sew the material together, stuff the doll, sew up the hole by hand, make yarn hair, draw on the face(and tattoos in the case of this doll), attach the hair, attach buttons over the eyes, make the clothes, etc.


----------



## SilentProphet

Oh cool! It's really good. You're probably a great drawer then also? is there a little miss-scare all doll? 

Sorry for going off topic topic creator!

Another celebrity crush of mine is Jordana Brewster


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I have a doll that looks kinda like me--the hair, I'll try to find the picture later. :b


----------



## Nutnutnut

I don't really have any crush on those, just mystically attracted.

There was a lot of people, but old crushes.. Madds is getting old too.

Go Torri! 
I cant believe they got rid of her as perm character in SGA. If they want to kill the show, that's the way to do it.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Wow. I have a new celebrity crush. Dee Snider's son, Jesse. :mushy
> I never knew how cute he was till last night when I got a message from him about a new Strangeland comic he's writing.
> He even said I was hot, too bad [for me] that he's getting married. :sigh Not that he would ever think of me in that way anyway.


Are both of those pics of Snider's son? He's hot!
I like Dee, he comes on the Stern show and he cracks me up. 
He said that on Halloween, when one of his kids was being born, he came into the hospital room with a Jason mask on while his wife was giving birth...and there's apparently some video of Dee on You Tube being punched by a random guy while walking the streets in England (when he had his Twisted Sister look) and Dee f*cked the guy up. I'll have to find that, sounds hilarious.

And props to whoever posted a pic of Nicole, the lead singer of the Pussycat Dolls. She _is_ the hottest one, that's a fact.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> Are both of those pics of Snider's son? He's hot!
> I like Dee, he comes on the Stern show and he cracks me up.
> He said that on Halloween, when one of his kids was being born, he came into the hospital room with a Jason mask on while his wife was giving birth...and there's apparently some video of Dee on You Tube being punched by a random guy while walking the streets in England (when he had his Twisted Sister look) and Dee f*cked the guy up. I'll have to find that, sounds hilarious.


Yep, they're both him...I guess the shorter hair pic is the more recent one, I think I saw where he said he cut his hair kinda recently.
hmm I may have to look up that video too. :b


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

You know who shouldn't have cut his hair? Davey Havok of AFI. His hair was long and gorgeous, then he had to get the emo cut.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> You know who shouldn't have cut his hair? Davey Havok of AFI. His hair was long and gorgeous, then he had to get the emo cut.


yeah I think the long hair suited him alot better


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

For sure.


----------



## SilentProphet

AFI was so great before they got bit by the emo bug :sigh


----------



## Iric

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Stanley said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


Oh yeah, I forgot about her!


----------



## SilentProphet

MMM pussycat doll  she is so sexy. She needs to ditch the rest of the group and just go solo already.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

May as well because my eyes are only focused on her when they're performing.


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL exactly! The hell do the rest of them even do anyways? besides dance around like chickens with no heads. I don't even think any of them sing :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

The other girls kinda sing backup, but Nicole is the main voice.


----------



## mserychic

I have a new one. I <3 my short lived obsessions.

Jordana Brewster & Sara Foster.. but only together










*cough*


----------



## SilentProphet

I just said Jordana Brewster a few posts ago :yes She beautifulllllll ! eyebrows are a little bushy sometimes but thats ok! I like thin eyebrows like miss scare- alls, that looked like they were shaved off then drawn in with a pencil  I had a friend who got drunk back in highschool and he passed out at a party and got his eyebrows shaved off then showed up to school the following monday with his eyebrows drawn in LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> I just said Jordana Brewster a few posts ago :yes She beautifulllllll ! eyebrows are a little bushy sometimes but thats ok!


I like unibrows :yes


----------



## starblob

I :heart Morrissey.


----------



## SilentProphet

Hmmm i can't ever decide if i like Micha Barton or not. Somedays i do, others i don't. She has such a cute face, but she is REAL skinny and has no butt  skinny dont bother me tho i also like Keira Knightely. I feel kinda gross tho cause those girls are like what 19-20? i mean i'm only a few years older but it still seems "wrong" like they are teenagers still lol. I should be listing people like the grandmother from the golden girls or others closer to my age.

* slaps face*

Ok ok i like her today! :fall


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



mserychic said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just said Jordana Brewster a few posts ago :yes She beautifulllllll ! eyebrows are a little bushy sometimes but thats ok!
> 
> 
> 
> I like unibrows :yes
Click to expand...

I don't  Whenever i see Brooke shields on TV i just want to take a big piece of duct tape across her eyebrows and pull them off!


----------



## SilentProphet

.....................

I don't like Mischa anymore 

Do a google and look at the first picture that comes up on images. Cries then vomits a little.


----------



## embers

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> .....................
> 
> I don't like Mischa anymore
> 
> Do a google and look at the first picture that comes up on images. Cries then vomits a little.


oops, someone didn't change their pad in time!


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL you saw it! 

I want to add another person! Kelly Ripa! She is such a CUTIE! even tho she is like what 40? she looks great :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames

girl in a german band...shes too cute...she always acts embarassed...i like that :love 




 << thats before she made it in the band...when she starts crying i just wanna hug her...poor baby


----------



## Veggie1

I've had a crush on Kurt Russell since the early 1980s but his being with Moldie Spawn (as I call her) for so many years has aged him. :b 
I like Dean Cain and could look at him all day. 
I like Shemar Moore. He is just so sexy on Criminal Minds. His character is confident enough (but not cocky) that he's not afraid to engage in flirtation with the plump girl on the show. That is very rare on TV.
Actually, I like Hotch (or is it Hutch?) and Gideon on that show also.
I like Denzel Washington, although I'm not sure it's a crush or I just love everything he's in. He has 'something' though. 
I think the guys of Supernatural are both cute but are too young for me to actually have a crush on, although Dean is pushing 30.  
There must be others that I am just too tired to think of right now.


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed




----------



## Soul666

Cristina Scabbia


----------



## mechagirl

Trent Reznor is my current celebrity crush right now...for some reason Im obsessed with looking up all those old pics of him gothed up...but most of my crushes are usually fictional characters(sad I know.):|


----------



## Soul666

*Rebecka Liljeberg*


----------



## mserychic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Soul666 said:


> *Rebecka Liljeberg*


She was super cute in Show Me Love :yes


----------



## nubly

trish doan, the girl in the far left


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



mserychic said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rebecka Liljeberg*
> 
> 
> 
> She was super cute in Show Me Love :yes
Click to expand...

Haven't seen it yet...
I cant find that Movie Anywhere...


----------



## mserychic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Soul666 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rebecka Liljeberg*
> 
> 
> 
> She was super cute in Show Me Love :yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't seen it yet...
> I cant find that Movie Anywhere...
Click to expand...

I had the hardest time until Netflix got it!


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



mserychic said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rebecka Liljeberg*
> 
> 
> 
> She was super cute in Show Me Love :yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't seen it yet...
> I cant find that Movie Anywhere...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had the hardest time until Netflix got it!
Click to expand...

My brother has a Netflix account...But I Wouldn't have him to get it... ops


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> trish doan, the girl in the far left


I think Mercedes Lander looks nice...Far Right
She looks Dominant... :whip


----------



## Veggie1

Adding John Stamos, especially when he had long hair. Cutest nose on a guy ever. :boogie I like cute noses on men.


----------



## Noca

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Soul666 said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> trish doan, the girl in the far left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mercedes Lander looks nice...Far Right
> She looks Dominant... :whip
Click to expand...

I like the 2nd from the left


----------



## bezoomny

I've had a crush on Kirsten Dunst ever since Bring It On. She's just drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I'm gonna add Avril Lavigne to the list because she's so lil' and hot, cute, adorable etc.





































...and I love her smile, she has cute lil' vampire teeth.

Also Shia Labeouf, I find him attractive and funny as hell. I would love to hang out with him...and other stuff.


----------



## gwen

I love you in the morning and in the afternoon, I love you in the evening and wish you where here naked in my room :sigh


----------



## estse

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



gwen said:


> I love you in the morning and in the afternoon, I love you in the evening and wish you where here naked in my room :sigh


I'll send him over when I'm done. Patience please! Golly jeeez!


----------



## gwen

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

*where here* ????
I can't think when he's pretending to look away from me.



> I'll send him over when I'm done. Patience please! Golly jeeez!


 You better return him in his original condition! Not like last time, it took me weeks to calm him the **** down!


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> trish doan


 I hope everything is ok with her, she recently had to cancel touring due to "health matters".


----------



## Drella

Nastassja Kinski.









And..... Jennifer Tilly.








Hotter at 48 than most actresses today are at 20.

And she still has the best boobs on the planet.


----------



## estse

Couple more:

Nina Nastasia (herself)









Maura Davis (Ambulette, Glos, ex-Denali), pictured with men


----------



## PlayerOffGames

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



gwen said:


> wish you where here naked in my room


 :fall


----------



## custard25

I see alot of girls posting girl pictures. Now I am not against gay people but are there any straight girls in here? ......and I think Megan Fox is friggin hot!!!


----------



## mserychic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



custard25 said:


> I see alot of girls posting girl pictures. Now I am not against gay people but are there any straight girls in here? ......and I think Megan Fox is friggin hot!!!


Chics just aren't uptight and can see the beauty in other chics without being gay :b


----------



## vicente

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



mserychic said:


> custard25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see alot of girls posting girl pictures. Now I am not against gay people but are there any straight girls in here? ......and I think Megan Fox is friggin hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chics just aren't uptight and can see the beauty in other chics without being gay :b
Click to expand...

 :agree 100%

Society just doesn't permit us to admit that a certain guy is attractive. Sometimes I want to point out how I like this guy's appearance but I know that I'd get weird looks if I did.


----------



## eagleheart

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Tasha said:


> This is the sexiest pic i've seen of Kurt, this is two of my favourite things, a talented long haired man and a cat.


Yeah... :sigh



> and a man who can rock with a guitar is so uber sexy!


hehe, yeah!



> i love talent and cuteness in a woman. I love bjork. i'd do her.


OMG I love her...

Oh duh, I didn't post Elijah Wood. SOoooo cute. Many will have seen him as Frodo in LOTR, oh...! And as the world probably knows by now, I seriously have a thing for guys in glasses, which he wore in "Everything Is Illuminated" and "Sin City," thereby reaching new dimensions of cute... *heart rate increases*

This is incomprehensibly beautiful.
I know what happened, but I think this particular image is just sublime.

:nw

And how come I didn't post about Erlend Øye??!! One of the cutest guys there is!



















eeeeeeee!!! :fall

All for now ;P


----------



## Starbuline

Sasha Pivovarova. <3


----------



## sonya99

> I know what happened, but I think this particular image is just sublime.


nooooo! don't click! torsos in horror films are one of the only things that freak me out :afr

sorry i can't appreciate it like you :lol :b


----------



## eagleheart

aww yeah... but you can't see any of that FWIW... actually when I found that picture I didn't know what was going on. I actually never saw that movie :stu I'd probably crawl under the couch. Anyway I'm sorry. :hide


----------



## Augustinus

I used to really like Leah Remini. Now that her show "The King of Queens" is off the air, the infatuation has gone down. She's very pretty.


----------



## SilentProphet

^^^ i liked her when she used to be on the show called saved by the bell!


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



eagleheart said:


> aww yeah... but you can't see any of that FWIW... actually when I found that picture I didn't know what was going on. I actually never saw that movie :stu I'd probably crawl under the couch. Anyway I'm sorry. :hide


never saw it eh? hehe

and it's ok! i'll be fine :squeeze


----------



## crym

mine right now is zooey deschenel (sp?). so hot.


----------



## Sopho

I don't really like any celebrities that much. Except Keira Knightley.


----------



## Starbuline

Steve Buscemi


----------



## estse

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Augustinus said:


> I used to really like Leah Remini.


How 'bout the wife from the George Lopez show? She's got that Latin booty.


----------



## mserychic

I have a new obsession.. Simone Lahbib from the tv show Bad Girls. I never realized how hott Scottish accents are! *This* is the cutest behind the scenes clip ever!


----------



## bobthepetferret

These two:









Charlotte Hatherley (used to be in Ash, has now become a solo artist)









Gemma Hayes (singer-songwriter)

Kind of have a thing for Sarah Chalke:
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/apple_****/Sarah%20Chalke/Sarah_chalke.jpg

But the major one tends to be Alyson Hannigan. I don't know, maybe it's the smile. The main reason I'd end up watching Buffy and/or American Pie is because of her. Is that wrong?


----------



## sonya99

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



mserychic said:


> I have a new obsession.. Simone Lahbib from the tv show Bad Girls. I never realized how hott Scottish accents are! *This* is the cutest behind the scenes clip ever!


Simone eh? I like em both, but I'm more of an Mandana Jones fan myself :b


----------



## mserychic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



sonya99 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new obsession.. Simone Lahbib from the tv show Bad Girls. I never realized how hott Scottish accents are! *This* is the cutest behind the scenes clip ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Simone eh? I like em both, but I'm more of an Mandana Jones fan myself :b
Click to expand...

Thought it was obvious :b Gotta love a goofball!


----------



## Jimiam

Mine is obvious. just look to your upper left at my avatar. I think she was even hot bald. No?

Jimiam


----------



## nubly

you can never post enough pics of the most beautiful woman in the world









sunavugun int working!!!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

AHA!  She's so not hot, neither is Sh*tney Spears.


----------



## Roberto

Sigourney Weaver, Kathleen Turner, Jennifer Tilly. I thought Milla Jovovich was cool in Resident Evil. Amanda Plummer.

edit: I forgot Yvonne De Carlo, probably


----------



## Drella

My first crush:


----------



## vicente

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> AHA!  She's so not hot, neither is Sh*tney Spears.


You got to admit that Britney was pretty fit, much better looking than most anorexic models and Hollywood actresses. At least before she became a trainwreck.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

In the earlier days, yes. No doubt she had a nice body, maybe she got her hot bod back from what I've heard. I haven't seen her after she went bald. Lots of makeup and hair extensions make her face look decent.

Cassie is absolutely stunning. It's really unfair how good looking she is. UNFAIR!!!! :x I admire her and envy her. I'm pretty sure that's her in the new Kanye West video, but his big-headed egotistical *** is in the way.


----------



## SilentProphet

^^^ yea i liked her! i actually liked that song she had! she looked so good in the video! It was her first song, sounded like it was made on a Casio keyboard, but it was catchy. I think she got a bunch of **** for being a bad performer or something and thats why she disappeared :stu


----------



## Drella

hahaha, that Cassie chick looks like Rachel Ray. :um


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL i see it too, WELL a much thinner Rachel Ray. Same facial fatures tho! not as annoying either.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

My coworker mentioned Rachel Ray too when she saw a pic of Cassie. I'm not familiar with Rachel though. Cassie began as a model so I'm sure if her singing career goes nowhere, she still has other things to fall back on.


----------



## Tonic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

delete


----------



## LostinReverie

I would just like to say that I love this thread. Sooo much eye candy.

I'll add my stupid ones:

Gabriel Macht:










Julian McMahon:










Drew Fuller:










And my favorite, Jesse Lacey from the group Brand New:


----------



## person86

Maybe I'm blind, but what, no Natalie Portman pictures in this thread?!










She was so cute with no hair!


----------



## VCL XI

Mentioned her in another thread - Kristen Schaal from the otherwise abysmally unfunny show FLIGHT OF THE CONCHORDS. I can't find a good picture but it's probably best to see the show to see what I mean. So atom-smashingly cute.


----------



## skyvalley

-


----------



## Dolphin

:mushy 

Josh Hartnett
Jared Leto
Jake Gyllenhaal
Johnny Depp
etc.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

wow. who is she?


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC

steven tyler and mick jagger. and im not even gay....


----------



## FairleighCalm

I have resisted posting this but I just bought my first copy of VOGUE. Winona Ryder and her cute raccon eyes, her wavy goddess like hair and her elegance in fashion are on the cover.. Oh, and she does't shoplift anymore which is big turn-on for me.


----------



## njodis

Avril was supposed to marry _me_.


----------



## Tonic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

removed


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



person86 said:


> Maybe I'm blind, but what, no Natalie Portman pictures in this thread?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so cute with no hair!


I think she looked Good Bald too...


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Tonic said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow. who is she?
> 
> 
> 
> that would have to be Mana Sama. (*sqeeeeee*) He's really amazing and super talented and creative, he was the guitarist of Malice Mizer, and founder/creator of Moi Dix Mois. He does A LOT, he writes & produces the music, is a fashion designer, loves videos games, obsessed with sea monkeys...blah blah. Actually some fans get sea monkeys from him in return for their fan mail. :fall Wish I was more like him.
Click to expand...

he? _he?_


----------



## njodis

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

I was gonna say she looked like a dragqueen, but I didn't want to look like a dick.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## theturtle

Elisha cuthbert

Scarlett Johanson

Jessica Biel


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

njodis said:


> Avril was supposed to marry _me_.


Yeah, I'm sad too. Her with all her hotness and turning me on and being married and such. No fair.


----------



## SilentProphet

Amazing what some make-up can do! I still remember has a little brat screaming about 'skater bois' She must still look like hell without all that eye shadow.


----------



## Prodigal Son

For real, she has come a long way since her skater boi lyrics my man, check out the deep lyrics of "Girlfriend"

"And hell yeah I'm the mother ****in' princess!"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Well, and she is "damn precious". hehe

I think she's been looking better than ever these days.


----------



## Prodigal Son

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> In the earlier days, yes. No doubt she had a nice body, maybe she got her hot bod back from what I've heard. I haven't seen her after she went bald. Lots of makeup and hair extensions make her face look decent.
> 
> Cassie is absolutely stunning. It's really unfair how good looking she is. UNFAIR!!!! :x I admire her and envy her. I'm pretty sure that's her in the new Kanye West video, but his big-headed egotistical *** is in the way.


Dayum! That first pic really is amazing, that isn't even right...:no hell no, that can't be right.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

What can't be right? Cassie makes me sick, she's so pretty.


----------



## Prodigal Son

People aren't supposed to look that good though. That is some high quality beauty, she just oozes femininity. Is that a word? Anyhow, good stuff.


----------



## SilentProphet

Cassie is hot but too bad she can't sing! She can kinda dance but not like Beyonce! Everytime i see her dance i just think "Please sit on my face"


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

She's got enough beauty to spare, that's for sure.










That's her behind the scenes at Kanye West's 'Stronger' video.










*sigh*


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> Cassie is hot but too bad she can't sing! She can kinda dance but not like Beyonce! Everytime i see her dance i just think "Please sit on my face"


On her myspace someone said she should stick to modeling.

"Please sit on my face" hahahah


----------



## SilentProphet

LOL i'm bad


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

No, that was great.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> She's got enough beauty to spare, that's for sure.


LOL that one looks like a black little miss scare all!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Her makeup for that vid was awesome, it was like a Japanese theme.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## nubly

Tonic said:


> Wow, that above girl is insanely beautiful. Wish I looked like her =*(
> 
> Some hot girlies that I'm jealous of:
> *thows self out window*
> whycantIbethisWhycantibethiswhycantibethis???


um....are they male or female?


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Tonic said:


> Wow, that above girl is insanely beautiful. Wish I looked like her =*(
> 
> Some hot girlies that I'm jealous of:
> *thows self out window*
> whycantIbethisWhycantibethiswhycantibethis???


Ok. I wasn't sure if that was Adriana Lima, but if it was a chick with a dick, I'd give it a go. It would be the best of both worlds.

...and you listed JTT up there. That's one celeb I can say I was OBSESSED with! I never missed an episode of Home Improvement, I've seen all his movies, bought the magazines he was in, had his posters all over my room, bought his calendars...fun times.

Oh and I used to have a thing for MJ too. When I was much younger, I would stare at my Thriller album cover while listening to it and having naughty thoughts.


----------



## Drella

I sort of like 50's burlesque performers/pin-ups, so I have to bring up Tempest Storm:
















I like Bettie Page, but she's sort of cliche now.

and Blaze Starr:


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Their bodies were more voluptuous back then, sexy.


----------



## nubly

you cant bring up any burlesque women without bring up Dita Von Teese!!!
*first link isnt working*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Burl ... eTeese.jpg


----------



## Soul666

...


----------



## mserychic

Have I mentioned Simone Lahbib? Hmm just in case :b


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Those pics took like a year to load, but it's fun looking at them.
White boyz with dreadz are teh hotness.

I hope that pic with MJ and his nephew is fake, that's way disturbing. I don't like how MJ looks now. The last time I was attracted to him was probably in the "Keep It In the Closet" vid with Naomi Campbell, he was pale at the time, but now he took it too far with the nose and everything.

Mcauley Culkin has those sexy *** full lips I'd love to kiss and bite.

Do you like Ville Valo, Tonic?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Tonic said:


> Hyde. I never saw an Asian pull off blonde so well.
> I would be happy having half his hottness. please.


Holy crap, I think I just came. ops

He also looks yummy in this pic:


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## nubly

> I'm straight.. but this girl is an exception.


i thought you were a guy? and this 'girl' is a guy. stop confusing me!! :b


----------



## nubly

ive had a thing for emy coligado ever since i saw her on malcolm in the middle. she recently showed up in a commercial and she has a horrible haircut there


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## nubly

yea emy played piama, the inuit wife of the oldest brother

i cant believe how time passes by so fast. dewey has grown up a lot

and whats up with all the feminine guys??


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Higolo

Andrea Rincon

Woooh..


----------



## Tonic

delete


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Soul666

I'd Rather look at Bill or Hyde... 

But Im a Guy...

I did have a crush on Emily Perkins, after watching Ginger Snaps...


----------



## Tonic

remove


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I forgot about my baby T.I. "King". He's sexy, I love his lips, I love his swagger and at least his rap is actually good unlike those other mainstream clowns.





































_Contrary to your beliefs I'm as real as you can be
**** ya thoughts and ya feelings *****, you dont know me_


----------



## oneandthesame

Adriana Lima and Noemie Lenoir are my 2 crushes


----------



## SilentProphet

Gumaro officially has the worst taste in women on SAS! Sorry man  raise your standards a little bit ! A celebrity crush should be someone you KNOW you would have no chance of being with! All those girls you posted, you would be able to get a date with all of them.. ALL AT ONCE!


----------



## SilentProphet

Not really a celebrity, i guess? But i have a thing for that chick jes from the VH1 show rock of love! She isn't as bimboie as all the other girls on the show!


----------



## nubly

what??? jen love hewitt? trish doan? emy coligado? these are very beautiful women that i couldnt ever get a date with 

ok how about arielle kebbel? i normally arent attracted to women with blonde or short hair but she actually looks better with short blonde hair


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Gumaro said:


> what??? jen love hewitt? trish doan? emy coligado? these are very beautiful women that i couldnt ever get a date with


If you couldn't get a date with 'em it's only because of their celebrity status. Emy Coligado is hardly a celebrity anyway...and Trish Doan? The girl from Kittie? Please. You could meet her after a show and bang her.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Soul666




----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Soul666

She does look like Bill, in that picture anyways... 

Bill still looks nice...


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## nubly

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Strange Religion said:


> Trish Doan? The girl from Kittie? Please. You could meet her after a show and bang her.


i wish. why didnt you include jen love hewitt? she too good for me?


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Tonic said:


> baby tokio


Bill realy does look like a (little)Girl in that photo... :con

He reminds me of Keisha Castle-Hughes from Whale Rider...

:dial


----------



## Soul666

Who ever this is?

She has beautiful eyes!!!


----------



## Tonic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

removed


----------



## Soul666

Devon Aoki, she is unique looking, still very pretty...

Yea Thora Birch, I loved her in Ghost World...
Bill...Everyone loves him... 

kaRIN from the band Collide...wow


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Tonic said:


> uh I see a trend in all the girls you post.
> 
> I'm not much of a Thora fan, it's just that I've been compared to her and Christina Ricci (but they are MUCH better looking.. *sigh*)... I would rather look like a normal person...Adriana Lima or Kendra Wilkinson or someone in their league.


I love the gothic looking girls... 
No girls around here like that, mostly blond... 

I'm sure your much prettier than Thora or Christina, Adriana, Kendra...
Especially Kendra... :stu

My photo collection of Bill continues to grow...


----------



## FairleighCalm

Samantha Brown from the travel channel. Not runway material but her personality is pure fun and that is sexy!


----------



## Soul666

Some more Beautiful Ladies...

Vibeke...
















Cristina Scabbia...









Flowing Tears...









Simone...


----------



## mserychic

Here's me and the loverly Simone :hide


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## vicente

I used to not like her, but after seeing her personality in a bunch of interviews, I've taken a liking for Elisha Cuthbert (an actress from my country).

Also sometimes I like Julia Stiles


----------



## Tonic

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*

remove


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



... said:


> ...What is in Kentucky?


Nothin in Kentucky...No One
Just a Beautiful place when your Alone...



... said:


> BTW Soul666, I crown you king of ellipses.


...


----------



## Soul666

I don't know her name, I just know she's the Singer from Battlelore...


----------



## SilentProphet

Souls sig reminded me. I might have said it already? or maybe somebody else, but the singer from lacuna Coil. She is also Italian which is another bonus  I think she is?


----------



## SilentProphet

I'd lick her sweaty pants after a gig! She is too hot! and yea she is Italian! her name sounds like a STD Cristina Scabbia. lol


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



SilentProphet said:


> Souls sig reminded me. I might have said it already? or maybe somebody else, but the singer from lacuna Coil. She is also Italian which is another bonus  I think she is?


lol... 

Yes she's Italian, her name is Cristina Scabbia...
























Her and Ville...























I love this picture...









Lacuna Coil...









She's so pretty...


----------



## Prodigal Son

Big time preference for ladies with dark long hair and dark eyes like dat. Nice.


----------



## SilentProphet

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Soul666 said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Souls sig reminded me. I might have said it already? or maybe somebody else, but the singer from lacuna Coil. She is also Italian which is another bonus  I think she is?
> 
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> Yes she's Italian, her name is Cristina Scabbia...
Click to expand...

*DIES* i LOVE when girls do that pose! TOO HOT!


----------



## Prodigal Son

Looks like she gotta pee and holding it in.


----------



## SilentProphet

Thats hot though! I'd let her pee on me!


----------



## Prodigal Son

Golden showers are sterile!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Weirdos! I'd probably let her pee on me too.
She's always been one of my favorites. Her look is soooo perfect, like I can't believe she's that damn gorgeous!


----------



## Soul666

She kinda reminds me of Hillary Duff in this photo... :con


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I can see the resemblance a lil' bit, awww she's got her nose all squinched up. She's such a babe.


----------



## Tonic

removed


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



... said:


> I should move to a similar place like wayne, sounds like a good hiding place.
> You've lived there your whole life?


My Whole Life...

I can't stop looking at this photo...









I always seem to get here just in time...


----------



## Tonic

remove


----------



## njodis

This thread is reaching unsafe androgyny levels :b


----------



## Soul666

Not all of it Sorry...

Dankeshon?


----------



## Tonic

ty


----------



## Bishop

Whats that chicks name thats on Acording to Jim? I Love older women.


----------



## Soul666

... said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Whole Life...
> 
> 
> 
> How about I to kidnap you and bring you to SAN FRANCISCO? :boogie
Click to expand...

lol...I would probably feel more comfortable there... 

Kate Moennig, who is she... :fall


----------



## mserychic

^ Please don't delete that post.. Katherine Moennig is too hott :b


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



... said:


> the only girl I would let do anything to me


She is Beautiful... 
The L Word is that a good show?



... said:


> Yeah you would totally like SF, bunch of freakie looking chicks for you.


lol...Sounds Nice...


----------



## LostinReverie

I'm definitely a fan of Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



glas said:


> Sex pot geezzz....


Hottest photo I have seen of him... :heart

That is Miyavi?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Time to get hot chicks back in this thread, Nicole Scherzinger is what's up:


----------



## SilentProphet

I said her already though a while back Strange religion! So did you!

Has anybody said Monica Belluci? I think i may have! I have deja vu!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I know we said her before, but she deserves another appearance. hehe


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

She is in perfect shape. If only I could put in half the effort...


----------



## Soul666

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



... said:


> I wonder what he does all day. :con
> *whistles*
> *
> edit:*
> -echo-
> *watches gigantic tumbleweed roll by...*


 :door

I don't think your see the same as I...

Before you I have seen none like the people you post except for Bill...

The one's I think are very handsome are...

Leonardo Dicaprio...Titanic one of my favorite movies...

Christian Bale...My favorite actor...

James Wan...

Jake Gyllenhaal...

Michael Pitt...The Dreamers...

Tom Welling...

bbl...


----------



## starblob

w


----------



## SilentProphet

I don't even remember who has been posted or who i've posted so forgive me if they have already been mentioned.

Anyways a few new ones from me!

Kim Kardashian ( she looks like Nicole from Pussycat Dolls, cept with a much bigger booty  )

And Eva Green ( I love her eyes and eyebrows)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Kim's bootay is unreal. Looks like she's got pillows stuffed back there.

I feel like a paedo when I think about him, but Ryan Sheckler is too cute!


----------



## VCL XI

SilentProphet said:


> Anyways a few new ones from me!
> 
> Kim Kardashian ( she looks like Nicole from Pussycat Dolls, cept with a much bigger booty  )
> 
> And Eva Green ( I love her eyes and eyebrows)


Never heard of them, but I just did a google image search on both. Many thanks SP for providing me some nice, umm, "recreational" material for this weekend...


----------



## Volume

In no particular order:

Kristin Kreuk









Natasha Henstridge









Taylor Cole









Missy Peregrym


----------



## Aoi

yeah kristen kreuk


----------



## SAgirl

Jake Silbermann - (Noah on As The World Turns)

http://innerjoejoe.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/3400_01-2008_26men_australia_front_10.jpg

Van Hansis (Luke on As the World Turns)

http://images.broadwayworld.com/photos/dmd14.jpg

Zach Conroy (aka James on Guiding Light)






Thore Scholermann

http://img2.mtime.com/mg/2008/46/39428ee4-4372-4a97-95c7-0a48c4237466.jpg

I like these actresses:

Jennifer Garner

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Jennifer Garner/hilihili/jennifer_garner300.jpg

Julia Stiles 
http://images.nymag.com/images/2/daily/2009/03/20090302_juliastiles_250x375.jpg
http://j.bdbphotos.com/news/pictures/9L/53/16953_large.jpg

Kirsten Dunst - (Spiderman movies)

http://cm1.theinsider.com/media/0/97/43/kirsten-dunst.0.0.0x0.300x400.jpeg

Katy Perry

http://heat.co.za/media/article/2008/08/_thumbs/katy-perry-300__jpg_300x1000_q85.jpg

Lily Allen

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2008/startracks/080804/lily_allen.jpg

Audrina from the Hills

http://www.denimology.co.uk/2008/08/Audrina_patridge_1.jpg


----------



## Shauna The Dead

^ he's very cute :mushy :b


----------



## Drella

This thread needs more Udo, so that it truly delivers the hotness. 









Oh yeah. He's all moist and whatnot.... Sweet Jesus.

And then there's this one:








I mean, I watched a movie called "Spermula" just to ogle him, for crying out loud. _Spermula_. I have no limits.

Now everyone evacuate the thread; I need some alone time with these pictures.


----------



## Half_A_Person

Robert De Niro (at least in Taxi Driver):









Gaspard Ulliel, a lovely French actor:









Morrissey was mentioned before but I think more photos are needed:
























:mushy He's beautiful at any age. I have an unhealthy obsession with that man.


----------



## starblob

Yeah i don't think i did him justice with my solitary little picture of him.


----------



## Shauna

Johnny Depp








Kendra Wilkinson(Girls Next Door) 








Jenna HAze-








Monica Sweetheart








T.I.









old school-Phoebe Cates :nw


----------



## mserychic

I have a new one. Fatima Fleming from Sugar and Gold!



















Last night :mushy


----------



## nothing to fear

Drella said:


> And then there's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I watched a movie called "Spermula" just to ogle him, for crying out loud. _Spermula_. I have no limits.
> 
> Now everyone evacuate the thread; I need some alone time with these pictures.


i like this. ^

and YES to robert deniro and morrissey in their younger years.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

What is he doing to that poor girl?


----------



## Drella

Something I wish he'd do to me!

He's portraying Dracula, so he had just finished sucking her blood.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Oh, well in that case. Nice!


----------



## Hoppipolla

James McAvoy (hottie with a sexy scottish accent):
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/arts/graphics/2007/03/02/bfmac.jpg

Edward Norton (what a man, what a man):
http://imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/77/039_44949~Edward-Norton-Posters.jpg


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Edward Norton was so hot in American History X, I know he was against blacks and all that crap, but I didn't care. He looked too damn good. I was so aroused.

...and I love Pharrell, he would get it.


----------



## DuckandCover

ooooo la la :squeeze Gaspard Gaspard Gaspard!!!!!!!!
























Enough said! :mushy sexy as hell!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Oh my...all these yummy boys.


----------



## Mehitabel

I've developed a big thing for David Tennant. He may be a little on the skeletal side, 
but he oozes this confidence that makes me... *drool*. Plus he's got such a gorgeous smile, 
and he's quite hilarious. And come on. Who doesn't want to do the Doctor?


----------



## DuckandCover

I just LOVE David Tennant. I find him so sexy because of his personality and confidence. He also oozes sex appeal. Heck I'd do the doctor! Adorable...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I love James McAvoy. I have a thing for pale British guys though. 

Jim Sturgess from Across the Universe is rather cute. 

I also have a strange attraction to Stephen Merchant.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

So I got a thing for this rapper called Soulja Boy. I love that chocolate skin and his lips, mmm...he can be my baby.


----------



## LostinReverie

He looks awful young


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

Oh, I just found out he's 17. Barely legal. I'll wait for him.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

A Suicide Girl who came across my profile and added me, let me know about some new hotties. Well this one is called Sawa, DAMN....


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

She's hot right? Jeez...


----------



## Equisgurl

emile hirsch... yum


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

I love him.


----------



## IcedOver

As far as actresses go, I like Kristen Bell, Cobie Smulders, Caroline Dhavernas, Keri Russell, Holly Marie Combs, Evangeline Lilly, Jenna Fischer and some others I can't think of at the moment. Jenna Fischer, even though I wouldn't say she's the absolute most attractive actress, is kind of my "type", if you know what I mean. I also find a lot of news anchors very attractive, such as Erica Hill of "Headline News" and Amy Roebuck of "MSNBC" as well as Maria Menounos of "Access Hollywood". Anyone else like news anchors?


----------



## tewstroke

Girls:
Kerry Washington








Joy Bryant








Bria Myles








Boys:
Eugen Bauder
























3000









:nw ...I know that was kind of "much"


----------



## Hoppipolla

Equisgurl said:


> emile hirsch... yum


He's so gorgeous and disgustingly perfect.... :mushy

I also love Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss

He's such a babe. I loved that look he had in The Notebook.


----------



## IcedOver

...


----------



## Hoppipolla

Strange Religion said:


> He's such a babe. I loved that look he had in The Notebook.


 :ditto


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## IcedOver

Kristen Bell (from "Veronica Mars"):









Jenna Fischer (from "The Office"):









Caroline Dhavernas (from "Wonderfalls"):


----------



## Were

Mena Suvari
i like her big forehead


----------



## Perfectly~Flawed

.


----------



## crash911

Autumn Reeser:









Sarah Michelle Gellar:









Katherine Heigl:









Charisma Carpenter:


----------



## Hoppipolla

Paul Dano

He just looks so innocent. Plus he's very talented.


----------



## nubly

Zhang Jingchu


















women with dimples look so cute and she has that innocent look with a nice tight body. *sighs*


----------



## FairleighCalm

Joelly Fischer, Great Face and bod, not some ethereal stick chick. She probably knows what she's doing IYGMD.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Hayden Christensen :mushy


----------



## Were

i watched kill bill and lucky number slevin in a row and realized how beautiful lucy liu is. she has cat eyes and little freckles.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Were said:


> i watched kill bill and lucky number slevin in a row and realized how beautiful lucy liu is. she has cat eyes and little freckles.


My best friend saw her walking in NY.


----------



## Were

i wish i would be your best friend


----------



## IcedOver

In addition to the girls I mentioned above, these girls are pretty hot.

Cobie Smulders (from "How I Met Your Mother"):









Erica Hill (anchor on Headline News' "Headline Prime):









Shandi Finnessey (host of "Playmania"--I know, most of her is fake but she has a fun personality.):


----------



## CoconutHolder

Johnny Depp. I LOVE these pictures. Awwwwww yeeeaaaah.



















:cuddle


----------



## HangNail

Winona Ryder....I wanna rider her :boogie 
but seriously, she's gorgeous!
short black hair, overalls....MMMMMmmmmmm :eyes


----------



## embers

winona looks like an angel in that second pic, geez.

I agree coco, depp is insanely hot. good taste


----------



## Hoppipolla

Winona Ryder is one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.

Paul Rudd









Jason Schwartzman









Yes, I have many celebrity crushes.


----------



## Mehitabel

bahahahahah, Lookit Johnny pimpin' up there! Oh he is too cool!


----------



## Joy

Scott Stapp - since the age of about, oh 10? lol


----------



## nubly

what is the appeal of johnny depp? his face has that malnourished/drug addict look, he is very thin and his goatee is unkempt


----------



## CoconutHolder

Good question.

His appeal for me goes a lot deeper than his looks, actually. I've seen him in many interviews and such and really enjoy him as a person. I like the way he interacts. I agree with his views on a lot of things. He is very down to earth compared to other celebrities. I don't know how to explain it further.

I agree, sometimes he looks better, sometimes worse but I like him regardless.


----------



## embers

nubly said:


> what is the appeal of johnny depp? his face has that malnourished/drug addict look, he is very thin and his goatee is unkempt


in agreement with coco (once again...hmm) and also in pictures, there's alot going on with the eyes. Intense and playful at the same time. He doesn't seem to have a "put on" either.


----------



## CoconutHolder

embers said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is the appeal of johnny depp? his face has that malnourished/drug addict look, he is very thin and his goatee is unkempt
> 
> 
> 
> in agreement with coco (once again...hmm) and also in pictures, there's alot going on with the eyes. Intense and playful at the same time. He doesn't seem to have a "put on" either.
Click to expand...

Oooh yeah. How could I forget to put emphasis on those deep soulful eyes of his.

btw, Embers, are you stalking me again?


----------



## AliciaH

drrrrooooooollll.....need i say more??


----------



## Hoppipolla

nubly said:


> what is the appeal of johnny depp? his face has that malnourished/drug addict look, he is very thin and his goatee is unkempt


Different taste?

I think Johnny Depp is beautiful and the fact that he is not the conventional beauty, just makes him even more attractive.


----------



## embers

> btw, Embers, are you stalking me again?


yeh, i'm pretty sloppy though cuz you're on to me.


----------



## Were

Johnny Depp is also one of the best actors ever imo, he is so versatile , that is another reason to like him.


----------



## CoconutHolder

YES!!! He is! Great point! I can't believe I forgot to say that too! He is so versatile in his roles and plays his characters with conviction. 

Okay I gotta stop thinking about him now. ops


----------



## embers

did that make sense?


----------



## CoconutHolder

I quoted the wrong thing.

Sorry for the confusion.

I meant to respond to the person who posted right before me and instead quoted what you said, embers. 

:spit


----------



## embers

CoconutHolder said:


> I quoted the wrong thing.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I meant to respond to the person who posted right before me and instead quoted what you said, embers.
> 
> :spit


whoa, the ol post switcharoo there...good trick! :yes


----------



## nubly

coco has johnny on her mind. he is a good actor, i'll give him that

didnt think this many people were going to comment on his appeal :lol


----------



## Were

evangeline lilly 


















i miss Lost


----------



## Jodiiii

James Marsden! (Hairspray, The Notebook, Enchanted, my pants...)

annnd...

Tay Diggs (although I wouldnt want to tear him away from his adorable wife, Idina)


----------



## saysomething

Angelina jolie is probably it for me, she is just so beautiful. But she does have those really hudge veiny man hands that are a turn off.


----------



## mserychic

I have new one. Tegan and Sara.. though Tegan is hotter for some reason.


----------



## Drella

Christina Lindberg.
















This photograph must be from her days as spokesmodel for the Swedish Moustache and Angry Sex Offender Glare Coalition (SMASOGC).


----------



## Andre

I like her posing with the hairy-faced men. Hot!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Drella said:


> This photograph must be from her days as spokesmodel for the Swedish Moustache and Angry Sex Offender Glare Coalition (SMASOGC).


hahahahaha


----------



## nubly

YUMYUM!
Masiela Lusha








Constance Marie


----------



## IcedOver

Another girl I find attractive is Melissa Rauch, one of the comedians on "Best Week Ever". She's just adorable! I can't find any postable photos of her so just go to her website, melissarauch.com.


----------



## N/A

mserychic said:


> I have new one. Tegan and Sara.. though Tegan is hotter for some reason.


*high-five*

I just saw them live, and needless to say, they kicked ***.

Gotta love 'em.


----------



## CoconutHolder

I like Gavin Rossdale.


----------



## nothing to fear

hot (but a bit gross at the same time):










and thom, jonny, and ed from radiohead (warning: fangirl-ism ahead)













































Mmm.. i think i need some time alone with these pictures. ops


----------



## mserychic

N/A said:


> *high-five*
> 
> I just saw them live, and needless to say, they kicked ***.
> 
> Gotta love 'em.


I'll be seeing them Thursday!


----------



## Iron Butterfly

!


----------



## thecurerules

:mushy


----------



## ANCIENT

christina ricci









saori yamamoto (japanese model)


----------



## Djinn

Jessica Alba (seriously considered renting "Honey" and watching it on mute)
Edward Norton
Kevin Spacey
...and just about every single one of the Suicide Girls.


----------



## Iron Butterfly




----------



## workinprogress87

Judy Reyes


----------



## nubly

nothing_to_fear said:


> hot (but a bit gross at the same time):


:lol is that the guy that played in the motorcycle diaries and amores perros? ive always envied him


ancient master said:


> saori yamamoto (japanese model)


good lord shes so beautiful :mushy


----------



## WimpLo

Elisha Cuthbert and Sasha Grey.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

James McAvoy










Hollllly crap he is gorgeous. I have a deep attraction for really pale British actors.

Stephen Merchant










Lee Pace (from Wonderfalls and Pushing Daisies)










Gael Garcia Bernal










I am also not ashamed or embarassed to admitt that I have some girl crushes as well...well, really only two. 

Zooey Deschanel










Caroline Dhavernas


----------



## IcedOver

EagerMinnow84 -- Even though you're a woman, it appears we have a similar taste in, um, women. Caroline Dhavernas is absolutely gorgeous; not many people know about her. She and Zooey have a similar look so I can understand why you like them both. I like Zooey too; she looks great in that photo. Her sister Emily isn't bad either, really.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IcedOver said:


> EagerMinnow84 -- Even though you're a woman, it appears we have a similar taste in, um, women.


Haha...that *is* a bit...oddddd... :yes 

I wish I looked like them!


----------



## Drella

Alyssa Milano








One of the "cliche hotties," but rightfully so. I want to build a shrine to her.

Poison Ivy. Well, Lux, too. But mostly Ivy.


----------



## nubly

i bought a korean movie called tae guk gi and saw this beautiful actress named Lee Eun-ju. i did a search on her and it said that she killed herself on 2005 at the age of 25  she suffered from depression and other mental health illness


----------



## FillyPhile

Jennifer Garner


----------



## Hoppipolla

EagerMinnow84 said:


> James McAvoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollllly crap he is gorgeous. I have a deep attraction for really pale British actors.
> 
> I am also not ashamed or embarassed to admitt that I have some girl crushes as well...well, really only two.
> 
> Zooey Deschanel


Finally another McAvoy fan. I also have a huge attraction for pale, British men....or British men with that sexy accent in general. Although, I guess in his case would be Scottish.

I'm not a lesbian nor bisexual, but I would defenitely make an exception for Zooey...and a few others. :b


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Hoppipolla said:


> EagerMinnow84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> James McAvoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollllly crap he is gorgeous. I have a deep attraction for really pale British actors.
> 
> I am also not ashamed or embarassed to admitt that I have some girl crushes as well...well, really only two.
> 
> Zooey Deschanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally another McAvoy fan. I also have a huge attraction for pale, British men....or British men with that sexy accent in general. Although, I guess in his case would be Scottish.
> 
> I'm not a lesbian nor bisexual, but I would defenitely make an exception for Zooey...and a few others. :b
Click to expand...

Accents in general are very sexy. :mushy I need to move to the UK.

Since you love James McAvoy...you should definately watch Atonement. Wow.


----------



## Hoppipolla

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Accents in general are very sexy. :mushy I need to move to the UK.
> 
> Since you love James McAvoy...you should definately watch Atonement. Wow.


Lol, very true...

I want to see it so badly, but it's in selected theaters and I guess none of the selected ones are in Davie, Fl. 
Have you seen it?


----------



## eagleheart

I knew it, James McAvoy totally is handsome. In that picture it looks like his beard is.......reddish where the light hits...... (orange is my favourite colour and I have the hots for red hair, sorry) :nw And accents yes, but I'll cut off that ramble.
I like Gael García Bernal.
And I don't know who Stephen Merchant is but he has glasses and I approve :lol

Well anyway. I hope this isn't too wrong of me, and I'm sorry if it is. :cry

I have just started to really get into reggae music, and I discovered this amazing artst Lucky Dube, from South Africa. The more I heard, the more I loved (still do). Later, I found out that he was killed in October. :cry

Bah, I can only upload three attachments, oh well. Here are three of my favourite videos:
I Want To Know What Love Is (cover) (actually that video's one of my favourite things EVER)
Feel Irie
Together As One


----------



## workinprogress87

I'm _still_ fixated on Judy Reyes. I just love the freckles on her nose and her juicy, juicy lips. Mmm mmm yum.




























She is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Drella

I have to agree with Lynda Carter. What a fox.

Julie Newmar









Soledad Miranda


----------



## WimpLo

*Re:*



Soul666 said:


> She kinda reminds me of Hillary Duff in this photo... :con


 :mushy


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

I am absolutely crazy for Patricia Heaton. I lust over her constantly. She is the most beautiful woman in the world, in my opinion.


----------



## workinprogress87

BeachGaBulldog said:


> I am absolutely crazy for Patricia Heaton. I lust over her constantly. She is the most beautiful woman in the world, in my opinion.


Yeah, what a milf lol

On imdb.com, you'll find at least ten threads on that lol


----------



## hypestyle

nicole scherzinger
dania ramirez


----------



## WimpLo

Leah Remimi. Discovered her on King of Queens recently. 

She is sooooo hot, and love her firey personality

:b


----------



## nubly

i wonder if leah's boobs are fake


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Hoppipolla said:


> EagerMinnow84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accents in general are very sexy. :mushy I need to move to the UK.
> 
> Since you love James McAvoy...you should definately watch Atonement. Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, very true...
> 
> I want to see it so badly, but it's in selected theaters and I guess none of the selected ones are in Davie, Fl.
> Have you seen it?
Click to expand...

Yes I did!! It was sooo good. It should be in more theatres soon I think. I am glad I live in a big city :yes



> And I don't know who Stephen Merchant is but he has glasses and I approve


Haha I am the same way regarding glasses! I love skinny pale geeky guys. 
Stephen Merchant co wrote the British version of The Office and starred in the HBO show Extras. His character is not that attractive in Extras but in general I think he is an attractive guy :yes


----------



## WimpLo

nubly said:


> i wonder if leah's @#%$ are fake


they're real


----------



## jchildr

Zooey Deschanel is an angel. I think I'm in love :mushy


----------



## refined_rascal

I think imay have said this before but...

Jennifer Connelly I wuv you!


----------



## workinprogress87

refined_rascal said:


> I think imay have said this before but...
> 
> Jennifer Connelly I wuv you!


Ah, Jennifer Connelly, a perrenial favorite!

Here's my current crush: Kate Magowan, recently in Stardust


----------



## estse

My newest crush is Fred Savage.

He conserves water by not flushing when he pees!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

My first crush was Neil Patrick Harris in his Doogie Howser days.
I also had a crush on Cary Elwes aka Westley in A Princess Bride. 

On the cartoon side, I had a crush on Prince Eric from the Little Mermaid.


----------



## eagleheart

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Haha I am the same way regarding glasses! I love skinny pale geeky guys.


lol, how sweet it is! :nw

I know I posted Erlend Øye already... well, I just changed my avatar to Christopher Mintz-Plasse... which I feel bad because he's younger than me, but yeah...



EagerMinnow84 said:


> I also had a crush on Cary Elwes aka Westley in A Princess Bride.


Me too!


----------



## Hoppipolla

Joel McHale :mushy


----------



## workinprogress87

Hoppipolla said:


> Joel McHale :mushy


He's so great on the Soup


----------



## Hoppipolla

workinprogress87 said:


> Hoppipolla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joel McHale :mushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's so great on the Soup
Click to expand...

I know, he's hilarious.


----------



## Drella

Brian Molko.

















I love how he and Asia Argento are obviously the same person.

Although, according to recent pictures he needs to cut out the Julius Caesar/mullet thing he has going on. Neither hairstyle works on its own, so combining the two is just sort of tragic. I'd still hit it, though.


----------



## nubly

because theres no such thing as posting too much of jen hewitt
(ive always hated those stupid pinty elf high heels that women wear)


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Hoppipolla said:


> Joel McHale :mushy


There is something about a funny guy that is so very :mushy


----------



## Kwtrader

_____


----------



## redribbon

I adore:

Joaquin Phoenix:










Anthony Hopkins:










Gary Oldman:










Edward Norton:










Okay, I'll stop now. I'm getting all a flutter! :um


----------



## caughtinthematrix

the girl of my dreams MISCHA BARTON








:kiss :nw :eek ops  :banana :hug :cuddle :yes :mushy :ditto


----------



## refined_rascal

Rachael Stirling *sigh*


----------



## Drella

Maybe it's just me, but Anthony Bourdain:
















He's a cynical, sarcastic, chain-smoking ***. God, he's basically ME with a penis. I just love how he seems like he would choke Rachael Ray if left alone in a room with her. And I do mean seriously. She would not survive a Bourdain encounter.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

redribbon said:


> I adore:
> 
> Joaquin Phoenix:




I am in love with Joaquin Phoenix. *swoon*


----------



## pyramidsong

This is so wrong, but.....Clint Eastwood.

And not, like, young Clint Eastwood. Clint Eastwood now. Yup, I'd still hit that. I'm 29.

Wouldn't say no to Donald Sutherland, either.

:um


----------



## estse

Drella said:


> Maybe it's just me, but Anthony Bourdain:


Yup, it's just you. Anyone who wears a Ramone's t-shirt should be shot.


----------



## mserychic

Jillian Iva. Sweet Jesus!


----------



## HangNail

has anybody mentioned Pam from "the office"?


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Mercurochrome said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but Anthony Bourdain:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's just you. Anyone who wears a Ramone's t-shirt should be shot.
Click to expand...

Heeey what's wrong with The Ramones?

"No Reservations" is an AWESOME show! The Iceland one was great!

This thread needs a lot more of my two favorite people.



















:mushy


----------



## Drella

Mercurochrome said:


> Drella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but Anthony Bourdain:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it's just you. Anyone who wears a Ramone's t-shirt should be shot.
Click to expand...

I don't care about the Ramones or what he wears. I just want to mount him. He could wear an Engelbert Humperdinck baby-tee cut off just below the nipples and I would still be aroused. Probably moreso.


----------



## kintrovert

And I still have the hots for Sterling Sharpe - he's my fantasy-boyfriend, lol. I've even bought some DVDs of some old Green Bay Packers games from some dude online, just to see Sterling in action. I plan to buy more soon - it's like I can't get enough of him. :mushy

A pic from his playing days - _foine_! He was an Adonis...and I loved the way he did that Jordanesque finger-point (often at Favre) whenever he made a big play. Smooth!


He has the sexiest lips - other pics from his playing days that show off those amazing lips (and _still_ may not do them justice - you may have to watch him on t.v. over a period of time, like I do, to fully appreciate what I'm talking about. :yes ):



Nowadays - his bod isn't like it was when he was playing, but I'm not gung-ho on perfection (and that makes him real). He's still handsome, extremely smart, and charming. And he plays a heck of a lot of golf:


----------



## Hoppipolla

Michael Cera

&









Justing Long

:mushy


----------



## pyramidsong

kintrovert said:


> And I still have the hots for Sterling Sharpe - he's my fantasy-boyfriend, lol. I've even bought some DVDs of some old Green Bay Packers games from some dude online, just to see Sterling in action. I plan to buy more soon - it's like I can't get enough of him. :mushy
> 
> A pic from his playing days - _foine_! He was an Adonis...and I loved the way he did that Jordanesque finger-point (often at Favre) whenever he made a big play. Smooth!
> 
> 
> He has the sexiest lips - other pics from his playing days that show off those amazing lips (and _still_ may not do them justice - you may have to watch him on t.v. over a period of time, like I do, to fully appreciate what I'm talking about. :yes ):
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays - his bod isn't like it was when he was playing, but I'm not gung-ho on perfection (and that makes him real). He's still handsome, extremely smart, and charming. And he plays a heck of a lot of golf:


HOLY MOTHER OF.....WHOA!

I'm Australian, have never watched a game of American football, don't go for beefcake jock types and have never heard of Sterling Sharpe before now, but...

*speechless*

In a perfect world, they would clone him and give us one each.

Yowza.


----------



## kintrovert

......http://imageshack.us


----------



## pyramidsong

Kintrovert- thanks for that, I do believe we get the Super Bowl here. If so, I will definitely be watching.


----------



## vintagerocket

nikola tesla was an attractive man.


----------



## pyramidsong

I like the saucy look on his face.

"How YOU doin'? Wanna see my coil?"

No, no. Don't get up, I'll show myself out.

:lol


----------



## nesteroff

I used to have a thing for Bobcat Goldthwait from Police Academy and Hot to Trot.


----------



## workinprogress87

vintagerocket said:


> nikola tesla was an attractive man.


lol yeah hot stuff


----------



## vintagerocket

are you kidding me
i smell like the potency of hot dead scientists


----------



## vintagerocket

sizzling, i mean


----------



## eagleheart

omg I'm not alone in thinking Tesla was handsome :yes


----------



## holtby43

Not a crush, I just think Kate Walsh is very attractive. It must be the hair :b


----------



## mserychic

Kelly Harris from Von Iva! She's the sweetest person ever and hugs me every time I see her.. that's really all I look for in a chic :lol


----------



## BluOrchid

Luke Wilson








Jake Gyllenhaal








Adrian Brody


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I am oddly attracted to Vincent D'Onfrio from Law and Order Criminal Intent.


----------



## ANCIENT

tina louise


----------



## kintrovert

ancient master said:


> tina louise


That's an interesting choice for a 23-year-old - but I guess when you have "Gilligan's Island" reruns airing 30 and 40-plus years after the fact...that's bound to happen.


----------



## kintrovert

.....


----------



## morningmud

Josh Holloway from Lost. Mmmmm!


----------



## ANCIENT

kintrovert said:


> ancient master said:
> 
> 
> 
> tina louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting choice for a 23-year-old - but I guess when you have "Gilligan's Island" reruns airing 30 and 40-plus years after the fact...that's bound to happen.
Click to expand...

she's a beautiful woman. i used to see this show when i was 7 and i always had a crush on her.


----------



## Noca

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## roswell

Claire Danes

























Michelle Williams (especially in The Baxter! :mushy )

















Penelope Cruz and Salma Hayek









































:fall


----------



## roswell

Echoing some other posts, Jenna Fischer from the Office and Zoey Deschannel definitely make my list. :yes


----------



## Drella

haaaay, DDL.

[I want to nuzzle that giant vein on his forehead like the sexy cranial adornment it is.]


----------



## roswell

BluOrchid said:


> Luke Wilson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian Brody


Good choice of dudes! If I were batting for your team, I'd be swooning right now. I had a picture of Richie Tenenbaum (Wilson) as my av a while back, and I made a makeshift Richie costume for Halloween too. It was a pretty poor effort though, you wouldn't have been able to recognize it unless I pointed it out. :lol As you can probably guess, that's one of my favorite movies. :b


----------



## Vincenzo

http://www.topsocialite.com/scarlett-jo ... lope-cruz/



> God bless Woody Allen.
> 
> His new movie features Scarlett Johansson and Penelope Cruz engaging in a steamy lesbian sex scene that Page Six says is "extremely erotic. People will be blown away and even shocked. Penelope and Scarlett go at it in a red-tinted photography dark room, and it will leave the audience gasping."
> 
> The two also eventually have a threesome with Javier Bardem who plays Cruz's husband.
> 
> We all pretty much owe a debt to Woody Allen that can never be repaid. His new movie is called Vicky Cristina Barcelona and will be out early next year according to IMDB. Pretty sure I'll be seeing this one on release day.


This looks set to be the defining masturbatory event of our generation. I just can't _wait_ to see Javier Bardem get naked.


----------



## kintrovert

.....http://imageshack.us


----------



## Drella

Vincenzo said:


> http://www.topsocialite.com/scarlett-johansson-lesbian-sex-scene-with-penelope-cruz/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless Woody Allen.
> 
> His new movie features Scarlett Johansson and Penelope Cruz engaging in a steamy lesbian sex scene that Page Six says is "extremely erotic. People will be blown away and even shocked. Penelope and Scarlett go at it in a red-tinted photography dark room, and it will leave the audience gasping."
> 
> The two also eventually have a threesome with Javier Bardem who plays Cruz's husband.
> 
> We all pretty much owe a debt to Woody Allen that can never be repaid. His new movie is called Vicky Cristina Barcelona and will be out early next year according to IMDB. Pretty sure I'll be seeing this one on release day.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks set to be the defining masturbatory event of our generation. I just can't _wait_ to see Javier Bardem get naked.
Click to expand...

Hah, I read about that, too. If Scarlett doesn't get her jugs out.. it's.. it's.. I don't even know where to begin. Lohan finally did it and, by God, no one gave a ****.


----------



## mserychic

I'll be ready with a pad and pencil to write down how very wrong it'll be. It amuses me what guys think lesbians do :lol


----------



## nubly

i love this pic of jen love hewitt. *sigh* why cant she be mine


----------



## kintrovert

......


----------



## pyramidsong

mserychic said:


> I'll be ready with a pad and pencil to write down how very wrong it'll be. It amuses me what guys think lesbians do :lol


Heh. So true, Kori. So true.


----------



## Vincenzo

**** you naysayers, I think I know a thing or two about lesbian sex. The hundreds of hours of blatantly exploitative digital video I've seen can't lie. Vicky Christina Barcelona will be a monumental milestone in film history and that's all there is to it. Next thing you know, you'll be claiming that lesbian lovers don't speak in eastern European accents.


----------



## mserychic

Porn made by guys who know ****


----------



## pyramidsong

Vincenzo- :lol 

You can tell the lesbians in pornos are fake- they all have long fingernails. Ouch!


----------



## mserychic

and high heels :lol


----------



## nothing to fear

Vincenzo said:


> http://www.topsocialite.com/scarlett-johansson-lesbian-sex-scene-with-penelope-cruz/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless Woody Allen.
> 
> His new movie features Scarlett Johansson and Penelope Cruz engaging in a steamy lesbian sex scene that Page Six says is *"extremely erotic. People will be blown away and even shocked. Penelope and Scarlett go at it in a red-tinted photography dark room, and it will leave the audience gasping."*
> 
> The two also eventually have a threesome with Javier Bardem who plays Cruz's husband.
> 
> We all pretty much owe a debt to Woody Allen that can never be repaid. His new movie is called Vicky Cristina Barcelona and will be out early next year according to IMDB. Pretty sure I'll be seeing this one on release day.
> 
> 
> 
> This looks set to be the defining masturbatory event of our generation. I just can't _wait_ to see Javier Bardem get naked.
Click to expand...

wow that does sound hot. darkroom sex is always a fantasy of mine.. hahaha.  ops


----------



## RubyTuesday

I think Jonathon Reece Myers is beautiful.

He was in these movies: Woody Allen's "Match Point", "Bend it Like Beckham", "Mission Impossible 3" and played Elvis in the latest Elvis mini series (winning a Grammy I believe for it).

I also have always loved Paul Newman, Robert Redford and Al Pacino. -and of course Johnny Depp, otherwise I just wouldn't be human!! :lol 

As far a females... I like Scarlett Johansson and have always liked that actress who's name I can't remember but who played Louise in "Thelma and Louise". 

...oh and I've always had a thing for Chris Barrie/Rimmer of the "Red Dwarf" series!


----------



## nubly

glas said:


> I imagine that many guys here will be attracted to Megan Fox.
> Prettiest woman so far...
> lucky ***** haha.
> god there's no point in living.


no way. shes just an illusion with the help of makeup and touched up pictures.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

nubly said:


> glas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine that many guys here will be attracted to Megan Fox.
> Prettiest woman so far...
> lucky ***** haha.
> god there's no point in living.
> 
> 
> 
> no way. shes just an illusion with the help of makeup and touched up pictures.
Click to expand...

Yeah there's definitely an un-needed crazy amount of makeup on her. She'd be pretty enough without it. Nice features.


----------



## ANCIENT

i was watching tv with my nephew when i saw this girl. she comes out in the show "The Suite Life of Zack & Cody". her name is Brenda Song. hhhhhooooooooootttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!


----------



## nubly

^ wow she is hot. i love how women look with their hair like that


----------



## starblob

*RubyTuesday wrote:*


> that actress who's name I can't remember but who played Louise in "Thelma and Louise".


Susan Sarandon. Yes she is quite delectable and she has ripened nicely with age too.


----------



## estse

I don't know if she counts, but I totally dig Anna from the Food Network TV show Ace of Cakes.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2117276316
 (she's on left of picture)


----------



## tewstroke

Sharon Leal









Daniel Henney


----------



## nothing to fear

nubly said:


> ^ wow she is hot. i love how women look with their hair like that


she also looks like she's 14..

*checks wikipedia* okay.. she's 20. nevermind.


----------



## estse

Today I think that Leslie Feist is the sexiest woman alive.


----------



## nubly

nothing to fear said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ wow she is hot. i love how women look with their hair like that
> 
> 
> 
> she also looks like she's 14..
> 
> *checks wikipedia* okay.. she's 20. nevermind.
Click to expand...

really? she looks mid-20s to me


----------



## workinprogress87

I like that guy's shirt


----------



## Drella




----------



## pyramidsong

Mercurochrome said:


> Today I think that Leslie Feist is the sexiest woman alive.


Feist looks exactly like my ex. Every time I see one of her videos it freaks me out.

I'm crushing on Glenn Fitzgerald (Brian aka Reverend Surly) from Dirty Sexy Money. Not only is he hot, he's bitter and sarcastic. Dreamy! :lol


----------



## starblob




----------



## Shauna The Dead

*Re: re: celebrity crushes*



Soul666 said:


> Cristina Scabbia


I love her too!
There's a girl on another forum I go to who looks IDENTICAL to her. They could be twins. I'm jealous of her. 





































I also love Angela Gossow:




























and both women together :mushy


----------



## Soul666

Your prettier Than Cristina Scabbia, Glas...


----------



## Lateralus

Glas is definitely right about Megan Fox. Jessica Alba was my fav. for years, before most people even heard of her, until I saw Megan. I also agree with the others that Kate Beckinsale is very beautiful, but I've never seen a face so perfect as Megan's and her hair is always gorgeous too. I could do without a couple of the tattoos though.


----------



## millenniumman75

Even though she's older than me, Jennifer Aniston. I like her look and she seems down to earth.


----------



## nubly

she is pretty. she has that girl next door look


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

That is exactly how I imagine myself looking with plastic surgery. Ahh! get those thoughts out of my head! Can. Not. Afford. Probably. Wrong. Anyway!

!


----------



## nothing to fear

IOFH, you are probably the last person who needs surgery! don't you dare even consider that! i would get probably get surgery to look like you. hope that doesn't sound creepy at all, but you have just about all my "ideal" features. *sigh*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

nothing to fear said:


> IOFH, you are probably the last person who needs surgery! don't you dare even consider that! i would get probably get surgery to look like you. hope that doesn't sound creepy at all, but you have just about all my "ideal" features. *sigh*


That is very nice of you.
However, anyone can look good in a picture.

I don't necessarily hate my features I'm just having one of those days. Why can't I just be happy the way I am?


----------



## nubly

rashida jones. i tried to find a good pic online but couldnt. she looks very pretty in the sitcom 'detached'.


----------



## Just Lurking

Plastic surgery, just say no.

OK now: Avril Lavigne. 

:yes :eyes


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I hope you know there is no way she looks like this in person. She doesn't even look like a living breathing human being. She looks like a mannequin. Do not compare yourself to the illusion of beauty when they don't even look like this themselves. It is just an illusion. She doesn't even look pretty or beautiful. She looks like if you put her in a microwave her skin would melt.


----------



## Just Lurking

> I hope you know there is no way she looks like this in person. She doesn't even look like a living breathing human being. She looks like a mannequin. Do not compare yourself to the illusion of beauty when they don't even look like this themselves. It is just an illusion. She doesn't even look pretty or beautiful. She looks like if you put her in a microwave her skin would melt.


Yeah, they're quite the opposite of pretty.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

LoL yeah that last pic is very plastic-y.


----------



## kintrovert

nubly said:


> rashida jones. i tried to find a good pic online but couldnt. she looks very pretty in the sitcom 'detached'.


Rashida is very pretty. She has her daddy's (Quincy Jones) face.

Rashida's sister Kidada is also very pretty.


----------



## holtby43

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> LoL yeah that last pic is very plastic-y.


CGI!


----------



## Drella

47 years old, androgynous, and sexy. If she ever wants a female lover in addition to her 2 live in male lovers, I would gladly fill that role. She seems like the coolest woman ever.


----------



## nubly

Lauren Tom...yummy


----------



## ANCIENT

i have a little thing for erykah badu. she is cute/hot!


----------



## nubly




----------



## Drella

Butterface.


----------



## HoboQueen

Kylie Minogue


----------



## nothing to fear

bjork and beck










thom yorke of course


----------



## nubly

jane seymour. she was 42 when dr quinn premiered and 47 when it ended. wow


----------



## Halcyon

glas said:


> estella warren and a young olivia hussey are naturally gorgeous.
> Olivia's extreme beauty sickens me haha.


Olivia wow...dark hair girls :nw

Liv Tyler


----------



## estse

I think that THE DRUMMER for THE GOSSIP is the most adorable woman now that the band has commercialized itself and she's grown her hair out. I'm sure she wouldn't be flattered.


----------



## mserychic

She was hotter before :b


----------



## estse

There you go, always stealing my girlfriends.


----------



## mserychic

I don't have to steal them.. they come willingly :yes


----------



## bezoomny

A list of crushes.

Patrick Wolf, musician extraordinaire



















Nick Zinner, guitarist for the Yeah Yeah Yeahs



















Jarvis Cocker, from Pulp










Johnny Marr, a legend










Ryan Adams, singer/songwriter



















Yeah, my "type" is mainly skinny boys with black hair. I just realized that right now, lulz.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

OH YES, YES, YES!!! I agree with you tons and tons and billions. He's the most attractive man on earth! :mushy 
Though I don't share your interest in skinny boys generally. I like it bigger. :lol



bezoomny said:


> A list of crushes.
> 
> Ryan Adams, singer/songwriter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my "type" is mainly skinny boys with black hair. I just realized that right now, lulz.


----------



## bezoomny

But how could I forget Jonny, he's so lovely too.


----------



## nothing to fear

bezoomny said:


> But how could I forget Jonny, he's so lovely too.


jonny!!! he is one of my biggest celeb crushes. i met him too. he seemed really shy but was grinning the whole time he was talking to the fans. :mushy :mushy :mushy

oh i also agree with the others you posted. patrick wolf.. never seen him before but very yummy. same goes to jarvis cocker.. i love nerdy glasses. and johnny marr too but partly because of his genius/legend status.


----------



## kintrovert

......


----------



## nubly

do women really like the lanky look on guys or is it because these guys are celebs?


----------



## bezoomny

nubly said:


> do women really like the lanky look on guys or is it because these guys are celebs?


It's just what I'm attracted to. If given a choice between two, otherwise completely compatible, guys I will go for the skinnier one. I'm kind of shallow, I guess, but I mean it's not like I can control it.

But I've been told several times that my taste in men is bizarre and terrible, so I'm pretty sure that I'm in the minority here.


----------



## nothing to fear

nubly said:


> do women really like the lanky look on guys or is it because these guys are celebs?


no, i am still very attracted to lanky guys in person, compared to more buff looking guys. i think a lot of girls around my age would agree too.


----------



## HoboQueen

Emilie Autumn


----------



## seanybhoy

Growing up i secretly liked Salma Hayek . ( I know eh big AWW )


----------



## learning07

Jessica Alba <3


----------



## EagerMinnow84

bezoomny said:


> A list of crushes.
> 
> Patrick Wolf, musician extraordinaire


OHMYGOD he is really freakin cute! I like them tall and lanky too! :yes

*currently looking him up* :clap


----------



## ahmerw007

I seriously love Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

EagerMinnow84 said:


> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> 
> A list of crushes.
> 
> Patrick Wolf, musician extraordinaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD he is really freakin cute! I like them tall and lanky too! :yes
> 
> *currently looking him up* :clap
Click to expand...

As I said I do not prefer guys tall and skinny but the fact that he's british I must give extra points for.
Yes, I am weak for british guys even though most british guys are extremely tall and skinny (in my experience). You see my problem as much as I do? :lol


----------



## EagerMinnow84

BeautifulSorta said:


> EagerMinnow84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bezoomny said:
> 
> 
> 
> A list of crushes.
> 
> Patrick Wolf, musician extraordinaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHMYGOD he is really freakin cute! I like them tall and lanky too! :yes
> 
> *currently looking him up* :clap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said I do not prefer guys tall and skinny but the fact that he's british I must give extra points for.
> Yes, I am weak for british guys even though most british guys are extremely tall and skinny (in my experience). You see my problem as much as I do? :lol
Click to expand...

I love British guys. I love love love love the lovely accent...its meltworthy!


----------



## BeautifulSorta

My biggest crush is *Ryan Adams*. Despite he's kinda skinny he definitely is an exception in my general taste in guys as he is THE *most attractive man* on earth ever! And that he's an extraordinary musical genius too makes me want to give birth to his babies even more... :lol

Just have a look yourself in this pictures and you'll understand.

[attachment=2:1e3vvcvv]0003atey.jpg[/attachment:1e3vvcvv]
[attachment=1:1e3vvcvv]2 Hot 2 Be True.jpg[/attachment:1e3vvcvv]
[attachment=0:1e3vvcvv]33-2.jpg[/attachment:1e3vvcvv]


----------



## hellothere19

elisha cuthbert
:mushy :eyes


----------



## Cmwright

My Celebrity Crushes:
Boris Kodjoe
Paul Walker
Clint Mauro
Halle Berry's Model BF
Channing Tatrum
Darren Sharper
Drew Carter
Will Lemay


----------



## PsychicPirateHobbit

For me;

Johnny Depp
Christian Bale
Dominic Monaghan
Jim Sturgess
James McAvoy


----------



## ANCIENT

glas said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your prettier Than Cristina Scabbia, Glas...
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at her then looks at me*
> FALSE ... but :thanks anyway.
> 
> Phoebe Tonkin is very pretty, I think:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely not gorgeous, but she is pretty.
Click to expand...

she is beautiful. :mushy


----------



## EagerMinnow84

PsychicPirateHobbit said:


> For me;
> 
> *Johnny Depp*
> *Christian Bale*
> Dominic Monaghan
> *Jim Sturgess*
> *James McAvoy*


Agree :yes










I want this man.


----------



## Lateralus

Hmmm a few that come to mind at the moment...

Megan Fox
Jessica Alba
Jennifer Connelly
Vanessa Marcil
Gwen Stefani
Stacy Keibler


----------



## ShyFX

Ever since I saw Hitman, I've had a thing for Olga Kurylenko.


----------



## ShyFX

Hey, nice additions!  I didn't know about her until recently also. She's going to be in the next Bond flick so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Drella

One day, my love, one day. You, me, and those weird eyebrows of yours will have one hell of a time, baby.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I have a 'girl crush' on Shelley Craft -an Australian t.v. presenter.

She has an old world beauty about her face and her personality is lovely and genuine.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Drella said:


> One day, my love, one day. You, me, and those weird eyebrows of yours will have one hell of a time, baby.


This may be a stupid question but...who is that? ops


----------



## Drella

Oh hah, forgot to put his name -his blatant appeal overwhelmed me. It's not a stupid question, since I'm, like, one of maybe three people in the entire world who are fans of his. It's German actor Udo Kier. He's most known for being featured in Madonna's Sex book, her "Erotica" video and "Deeper and Deeper" video, and the film "My Own Private Idaho." He seems like a really nice guy; he's hilarious, as well. All of the men I have crushes on are gay... story of my life. Except for Steve Buscemi, who I'm still holding out for.


----------



## RubyTuesday

Drella said:


> Oh hah, forgot to put his name -his blatant appeal overwhelmed me. It's not a stupid question, since I'm, like, one of maybe three people in the entire world who are fans of his. It's German actor Udo Kier. He's most known for being featured in Madonna's Sex book, her "Erotica" video and "Deeper and Deeper" video, and the film "My Own Private Idaho." He seems like a really nice guy; he's hilarious, as well. All of the men I have crushes on are gay... story of my life. Except for Steve Buscemi, who I'm still holding out for.


Ha ha! The last guy I had a massive crush on ...it was about 3 years ago I think. He was a friend of my brother. Had a great physique, was really good natured, was a captain of a few clubs he was in (I can't remember now...) but was popular in a really likeable way, patient, considerate ...
he ended up making a pass on my brother.

Couldn't work out why, despite all the not-so-subtle hints my girlfriend made to him that I was interested -and even a slight degree of interest from him that I think I noticed- why he never DID anything ....but I guess I know now!! :rofl :sigh

Oh, and to top it off: not only were all those wonderful attributes his (i.e. good natured, kind, great physique) but his name was STEVE ....talk about naive -all the signs were there from the start! :doh :cry :cry


----------



## Lateralus

Good call glas, how could I have forgotten Josie Maran? And ShyFX, I also became a fan of Olga when I saw Hitman. She is amazing.


----------



## nothing to fear

Drella said:


> One day, my love, one day. You, me, and those weird eyebrows of yours will have one hell of a time, baby.


wow.. that first picture :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder

Chris Kattan


----------



## nothing to fear

Drella said:


> Oh hah, forgot to put his name -his blatant appeal overwhelmed me. It's not a stupid question, since I'm, like, one of maybe three people in the entire world who are fans of his. It's German actor Udo Kier. He's most known for being featured in Madonna's Sex book, her "Erotica" video and "Deeper and Deeper" video, and the film "My Own Private Idaho." He seems like a really nice guy; he's hilarious, as well. All of the men I have crushes on are gay... story of my life. Except for Steve Buscemi, who I'm still holding out for.


do you have anymore pictures like that first one? or is that a shot from a movie? i just love how it looks.. the b&w and how it looks a bit old.


----------



## Drella

It's from a movie called "Schamlos." Here is another picture from the film:








I had to crop out the nudity.

He also looks good in "The Story of O":








.... I, uh, had to crop out the nudity.

Ugh. I put "Here are another picture." Completely unacceptable; I deserve to be shot for that.


----------



## nothing to fear

Drella said:


> It's from a movie called "Schamlos." Here are another picture from the film:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to crop out the nudity.
> 
> He also looks good in "The Story of O":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... I, uh, had to crop out the nudity.


 can you PM the nude versions?? ops

now i really want to see that movie too. :lol


----------



## Vincenzo

http://film.guardian.co.uk/news/story/0 ... 69,00.html



> Penelope Cruz, who co-stars in the film as a fiery and jealous artist, said she had never worked with a director such as Allen before and initially had been frightened to improvise.
> 
> Her character is shown in a lesbian clinch with Johansson's character, Cristina, in the film in a scene that is already at the top of the internet viewing charts.


How have I missed this, and how can I still not find the scene? Somebody link me.


----------



## Drella

All I've managed to find is, like, 3 seconds of them kissing in a photography dark room. It's not even worth looking at; I want to at least see Javier Bardem creeping up on them from behind or something.


----------



## nothing to fear

is that the darkroom scene? i really want to see it too!


----------



## venusfruit

Johnny Depp, Angelina Jolie, Jenna Jameson, and Belladonna.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon

Drella said:


> All I've managed to find is, like, 3 seconds of them kissing in a photography dark room. It's not even worth looking at


I share your disappointment. Here's a still from that scene.


----------



## CoconutHolder

JEBUS! my eyes! my eyes!


lol lol lol lol


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

Johnny Depp all the way! :yes :mushy


----------



## nubly

Kim Kardashian sans butt
http://kimkardashianpictures.info/wallp ... _576lo.jpg


----------



## BeautifulSorta

Damn, he's hot! But then I'm weak for black men, so maybe that has something to do with it? :lol



glas said:


>


----------



## Hoppipolla

Andy Garcia (what a beauty)









Kevin Spacey (in the I'm-so-smart-and sexy kind of way)


----------



## mserychic

Von Iva. All 3 of em. At the same time.


----------



## nubly

yea andy garcia is one of the guys i wish i looked like


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Cillian Murphy. He could kill you with his eyes and his cheekbones.


----------



## njodis




----------



## nothing to fear

^i watched a few minutes of that show yesterday and i couldn't help but notice how adorable she is. i have a girlcrush on her.


----------



## Hoppipolla

njodis said:


>


She's the coooolest. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday

....Nup!!!

ALL of those celebrities are luke warm compared to the seering hottness of Onslow from the BBC's "Keeping Up Appearances" 
- the hottest man on television! :yes :mushy 
..._just look at that figure_! :mushy


----------



## pariahgirl

kim kardashian she's good looking but if she starts talking i'm out, angie jolie, karl urban, gerald butler i think his name was from 300, mr. depp of course.


----------



## BeautifulSorta

I have a crush on Hyde from That '70s show at the moment. For some reason I think I finally found out what kind of guys that attracts me, I think I'm attracted to some kind of bad guys! ops

[attachment=0:2ail3o3l]hyde.jpg[/attachment:2ail3o3l]


----------



## RubyTuesday

BeautifulSorta said:


> I have a crush on Hyde from That '70s show at the moment. For some reason I think I finally found out what kind of guys that attracts me, I think I'm attracted to some kind of bad guys! ops
> 
> [attachment=0:15lozvfu]hyde.jpg[/attachment:15lozvfu]


...don't want to be cruel: but he's character's always gotten on my nerves :lol ...I don't really like the show much either -I used to enjoy it before.

And I'm particularly miffed that over here they replaced "The Golden Girls" with "That 70s Show" - bastards! :mum


----------



## BeautifulSorta

RubyTuesday said:


> BeautifulSorta said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a crush on Hyde from That '70s show at the moment. For some reason I think I finally found out what kind of guys that attracts me, I think I'm attracted to some kind of bad guys! ops
> 
> [attachment=0:6sucqw2b]hyde.jpg[/attachment:6sucqw2b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...don't want to be cruel: but he's character's always gotten on my nerves :lol ...I don't really like the show much either -I used to enjoy it before.
> 
> And I'm particularly miffed that over here they replaced "The Golden Girls" with "That 70s Show" - bastards! :mum
Click to expand...

:lol Yeah, I see your point and actually his character did the same thing for me before as well.. I have no idea what changed my mind.
Could it perhaps be something about that my current "real life" crush reminds me of Hyde? ops


----------



## hypestyle

those girls from High School Musical.. cute ladies..


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Damian Marley :mushy


----------



## Anonymous89

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## seanybhoy

Katie Melua what a honey.
I'm such a sucka for brunettes.


----------



## nubly

i dont know what it is about these three ladies but they make me so :mushy :sigh
sanda bullock








lucy liu








lisa ling








lisa ling has such a pretty smile too


----------



## CandySays

Hello, gorgeous.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Sandra Bullock is beautiful.

Zach Braff (funny hottie)


----------



## eagleheart

RubyTuesday said:


> ....Nup!!!
> 
> ALL of those celebrities are luke warm compared to the seering hottness of Onslow from the BBC's "Keeping Up Appearances"
> - the hottest man on television! :yes :mushy
> ..._just look at that figure_! :mushy


OMG LMAO!!! All I can say is, "Oh, nice!!" :banana


----------



## Drella

Soledad Miranda.
















She was absolutely gorgeous, but died just as her career started to take off. She was in Bram Stoker's Dracula with Christopher Lee and Klaus Kinski, as well as "She Killed in Ecstasy" and "Eugenie De Sade." Love her.


----------



## Snickersnack

The celestial Zooey Deschanel was already mentioned, but...










:mushy

Others, off the top of my head:

Summer Glau (nothing in the 'verse can stop her)









Voice actress Grey Delisle:










Phoebe Cates, the Aphrodite of the eighties.










Linda Cardellini, from the wonderful 15-episode show _Freaks and Geeks_










Am I the only guy in my age bracket to have a thing for Mary McDonnell? As foxy as Katee Sackhoff is...come on. It couldn't just be me.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Ezra Koenig


----------



## jchildr

Lisa Hannigan


----------



## danielk

:mushy

[attachment=1:2pywcrmu]ashley-judd-de.jpg[/attachment:2pywcrmu]

and...

[attachment=0:2pywcrmu]salmahayek300.jpg[/attachment:2pywcrmu]


----------



## pabs

Snickersnack said:


> Summer Glau (nothing in the 'verse can stop her)


I think she's gorgeous


----------



## nubly

Snickersnack said:


> Phoebe Cates, the Aphrodite of the eighties.


she is pretty. i love the sweet girl next door look


----------



## Mehitabel

70s/80s Tom Baker.










What. Listen to the man's voice!

Ooh, and Ian Anderson in the 60s/70s.


----------



## bezoomny

Jarvis Cocker. I was just talking about him last night so now I've got him on the brain.


----------



## nubly

Kat Foster


----------



## Hoppipolla

Casey Affleck


----------



## Lateralus

Casey Affleck is a good actor, and he seems like a decent looking guy, but he looks like he has never smiled in his life. He always looks deeply depressed.


----------



## estse

Snickersnack said:


> The celestial Zooey Deschanel was already mentioned, but...


Yeah, she's pure hotness.

She's now in some sappy band with M Ward.


----------



## HangNail

I'm still convinced Natalie Portman is the hottest woman on the planet :mushy 
I loved her short hair :troll


----------



## Hoppipolla

Lateralus said:


> Casey Affleck is a good actor, and he seems like a decent looking guy, but he looks like he has never smiled in his life. He always looks deeply depressed.


haha, I don't know. I never noticed it before, but you're somewhat right. He does look a bit sad.

:lol


----------



## Snickersnack

HangNail said:


> I'm still convinced Natalie Portman is the hottest woman on the planet :mushy
> I loved her short hair :troll


Yeah, she looks amazing in those, as always-her eyes have that intense smolder-y look. More women should try that short hair.

I always found Christina Ricci monsterly hot (though not enough to sit through _Speed Racer_ or _Penolope_):


----------



## nubly

^ not too attracted to her but im loving that dress :banana :banana


----------



## ANCIENT

i'm into this fitness model right now.

jelena abbou:
http://jelenafit.net/pages/gallery/tear ... nd_jpg.htm
http://jelenafit.net/pages/gallery/tear ... 10_jpg.htm
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/90473 ... 067ade.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/17/90473 ... b28d64.jpg
http://jelenafit.net/pages/gallery/tear ... ck_jpg.htm


----------



## mserychic

It's been a few pages since I've proclaimed my love for Kelly Harris. Completely unacceptable! mreowr!


----------



## forever_dreamer

These are my current crushes. I've had a thing for long-haired guys since I was a kid especially naturally tanned guys with long hair. These are actors from the Lower Brule Lakota tribe in South Dakota, Eddie and Michael Spears. Michael made his debut as a young boy as Otter in Dances with Wolves and Eddie made his debut in the TNT movie Geronimo in 1993. They were both in the miniseries Into The West in 2005 (Just google 'em lol to find out more) Aren't they just gorgeous (Especially Eddie!)?


----------



## forever_dreamer

Some more Spears Bros. pics cuz I wanna put them up! Enjoy!


----------



## estelle85

*Re:*



barnabas said:


> we think jet li is awesome.
> 
> in once upon a time in china anyway.


Jet li is pretty hawt..considering his like 40~~ :b


----------



## nubly

i know i brought her up alread but kat foster is so pretty
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1606523648/nm1928172
*sigh* why cant i find someone like her

and yes im immature enough to laugh at the name of this website
http://www.mywoodcock.com/


----------



## nothing to fear

nubly said:


> ^ not too attracted to her but im loving that dress :banana :banana


haha i was totally expecting that


----------



## Drella

Love her: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/ ... rlotte.jpg
I wish I could be half as badass as her.

And, following up this theme is, of course, my future husband: 








Drinking out of a woman's pump, because, well, simply because: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/ ... r/shoe.jpg 
My lovely Udo, you will one day be mine. I don't care if you're well into your 60s, you're still totally doable.

Then there's:








Completely flawless.


----------



## colonelpoop

Audrey Tautou for me, she's so damn cute and that french accent just seals the deal.

[youtube:d23ubm7v]DUI_tS2-3MQ[/youtube:d23ubm7v]


----------



## nothing to fear

Drella said:


> Love her: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/ ... rlotte.jpg
> I wish I could be half as badass as her.
> 
> And, following up this theme is, of course, my future husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking out of a woman's pump, because, well, simply because: http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g161/ ... r/shoe.jpg
> My lovely Udo, you will one day be mine. I don't care if you're well into your 60s, you're still totally doable.


ohhh yeah!!
i bought the book 'story of o' the other day. i felt kind of embarrassed buying it and looking through the erotica section. ops 
i have yet to see the movie, though.


----------



## Drella

Honestly, it sucks. The girl is basically sexed up and beaten by a overweight, balding old men the whole time; Udo is in the movie for maybe 15 minutes.


----------



## nothing to fear

aww, seriously? that's disappointing. i'll still probably download it though.


----------



## ANCIENT

karen o (from the yeah yeah yeahs)










twiggy


----------



## nubly

nothing to fear said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ not too attracted to her but im loving that dress :banana :banana
> 
> 
> 
> haha i was totally expecting that
Click to expand...

 :spank


----------



## CoconutHolder

Hoppipolla said:


> Casey Affleck


 :yes I agree. Yummy. I love his voice too. Its so unique and sexxay.


----------



## nubly

Aimee Garcia
_dios mio_


----------



## crazytomato

Edward Norton and Adrien Brody, plz.

I have a thing for quirky yet sharp guys.


----------



## Michael W

Grace Slick!!








Kate Hudson








Judy Garland


----------



## crazytomato

OH Also included and probably mentioned before:
James McAvoy








Sarah Chalke (She's too adorable not to love, amirite?)








Dax Shephard


----------



## nubly

matsu takako...sigh i really need to find me a girlfriend


----------



## pariahgirl

Karl Urban (he's so cute drool)


----------



## dave :o

Winona Ryder :yes


----------



## Snickersnack

Helena Bonham Carter (the only actress who always looks sexy in a fright wig)










Parker Posey:










Madeline Kahn:


----------



## Half_A_Person

Maybe it's just because I love her music so much, but I've always thought Amy Winehouse was one of the most incredible people in the world. She is flawed and is not conventionally attractive but she doesn't even try to be and that makes her so real and raw, and I think that's really beautiful.


----------



## nubly

i think amy is an attractive person; its her attitude, style and the way she carriers herself that makes her unattractive


----------



## bezoomny

I just watched Batman Begins for the first time in a while, and wow. Cillian Murphy is gorgeous.


----------



## Drella

..


----------



## nubly

celestite didnt know you changed your sn from ****

only way i recognize you is because you post pics of that guy/girl singer


----------



## refined_rascal

Why is it that everytime I see pictures of Amy Winehouse, I hear the theme tune to 'Champion the wonderhorse'?


----------



## ANCIENT

sarah lane

















:mushy :blush :heart


----------



## Cured

definitely Kate Hudson.










And she is only 2 years younger than me. CALL ME KATE!!!


----------



## forever_dreamer

Another crush! Jack Wild from a late sixties kids show called HR Pufnstuf. He was also the Artful Dodger in the 1968 musical Oliver! Unfortunately he died from mouth cancer two years ago :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Celestite

*edited to add more beautiful women


























































































































































Model Ruslana Korshunova:
(there is a sad story about this one...)























































All the sudden the creepy little girl from The Ring is all grown up and model-esque... What!?!! (She wasn't even cute as a kid...)









Daveigh Chase is sooo beautiful.


----------



## nubly

thats her? but the movie was only a few years ago


----------



## Snickersnack

She is a cutie, indeed. Lovin' those blue eyes.


----------



## nubly

i love the shoes shes wearing with the burgundy dress :mushy


----------



## Kanashi

This topic is the best way to make me feel like crap again.
Sry, that's just how I feel.


----------



## Snickersnack

Kanashi said:


> This topic is the best way to make me feel like crap again.
> Sry, that's just how I feel.


Oh, pshaw. I saw your picture thread, and you're definitely a cutie. Just being honest. 

Actually, as has been said before, most of the people on this site are aesthetically pleasing. As for the rest...well, I'm one of them, and I'm only assuming, via the totally unscientific law of averages, that there are others. No need to dwell on that, though. (j/k .)


----------



## rb1088

Zooey Deschanel

She played in "A hitchhikers guide to the galaxy" and is also the sister of the women who plays in "Bones"


----------



## CandySays

Still so physically perfect; it blows my miind.


----------



## Kanashi

Snickersnack said:


> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic is the best way to make me feel like crap again.
> Sry, that's just how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, pshaw. I saw your picture thread, and you're definitely a cutie. Just being honest.
> 
> Actually, as has been said before, most of the people on this site are aesthetically pleasing. As for the rest...well, I'm one of them, and I'm only assuming, via the totally unscientific law of averages, that there are others. No need to dwell on that, though. (j/k .)
Click to expand...

Thank you.
I don't know what you look like, but this message is proof that you are beautiful inside.( I don't want to sound cliché, but that's what I trully felt after reading this). :yes


----------



## forever_dreamer

CandySays said:


> Still so physically perfect; it blows my miind.


Yes he (Johnny Depp) is perfect! I really adored him as a little kid...yes a little kid lol


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Larry David


----------



## Snickersnack

Kanashi said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanashi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This topic is the best way to make me feel like crap again.
> Sry, that's just how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, pshaw. I saw your picture thread, and you're definitely a cutie. Just being honest.
> 
> Actually, as has been said before, most of the people on this site are aesthetically pleasing. As for the rest...well, I'm one of them, and I'm only assuming, via the totally unscientific law of averages, that there are others. No need to dwell on that, though. (j/k .)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> I don't know what you look like, but this message is proof that you are beautiful inside.( I don't want to sound cliché, but that's what I trully felt after reading this). :yes
Click to expand...

I don't know about being too beautiful inside...I can be kind of a jerk sometimes, but you're welcome. We all have our moments, and we could all use an honest good word once in a while.


----------



## nubly

am i the only person that thinks depp looks like he has an emaciated face


----------



## bezoomny

David Tennant (Doctor Who) is lovely.


----------



## ANCIENT

sarah lane. i've had a crush on her for the last few weeks.


----------



## Lateralus

Damn there are a lot of sexy girls on that last page. I wouldn't mind looking like Johnny Depp. I've always thought he was very good looking, from a heterosexual point of view of course.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't know what people see in those lips :stu


----------



## nubly

that first pic of jolie looks bad. like a mexican chola :lol


----------



## refined_rascal

Angelina Jolie always looks as though she's got an inflatable liferaft stuck to her face.

She's nothing but a caricature of real beauty.


----------



## CandySays

refined_rascal said:


> Angelina Jolie always looks as though she's got an inflatable liferaft stuck to her face.
> 
> She's nothing but a caricature of real beauty.


Agreed. Chapped lips must be brutal on her.


----------



## Half_A_Person

So I'm watching Oprah right now (don't laugh), and they have a whole bunch of U.S. Olympians on the show and I had forgotten how gorgeous Ryan Lochte is. He looks like one of those Roman statues that would resemble male perfection.


























































He isn't very smart (watch one of his interviews, you'll see what I mean), but just look at him :mushy


----------



## narcolepsy

Gwyneth Paltrow. I'll give her a pass for naming her kids Apple and Moses.


----------



## Solitario

refined_rascal said:


> Angelina Jolie always looks as though she's got an inflatable liferaft stuck to her face.
> 
> She's nothing but a caricature of real beauty.


^This.

And I thought I was the only person who thought it. All my friends are like "OMG are you crazy! You don't think Jolie is hot!"

(she does have an awesome body. I'll give her that)


----------



## Solitario

Faithless said:


> Monica Bellucci and I are best friends only she doesn't know that yet.


Number one in my book. Esp. this picture.


----------



## nubly

^ man those eye lashes look freaky


----------



## Peace99

Hilary Duff


----------



## dullard

Not so much crushes but here are some semi-famous people that I find attractive. (thumbnailed so I don't take up too much space)

Julie Doiron
 

Meaghan Currie


Katie Sackhoff


Stephanie d'Entremont


Rebecca Redman


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ freckles are so cute on girls!


----------



## danielk

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ^ freckles are so cute on girls!


----------



## ANCIENT

Priscilla Ahn





















Celestite said:


>


i like how she looks here. hot!


----------



## rb1088

MEAGAN FOX!


----------



## nubly

oh wow priscilla ahn looks very beautiful. i wonder if shes korean


----------



## delphiki

My celebrity crushes are...

Michael Cera









Shia LaBeouf









Emile Hirsch









Celebrity girl crushes...

Katherine Moennig









Scarlett Johansson









Keira Knightley


----------



## forever_dreamer

I was hoping someone would put Katherine Moennig on here! I have a major girlcrush on her! There's just something about her and I'm straight lol


----------



## delphiki

Haha so am I but I can't help myself! Glad to hear I'm not alone. :b


----------



## Drella

I just saw an ad for a new film and I was reminded of one of my long-term crushes...








He seems like the kind of guy who would hold you tight, stroke your hair in the most loving manner, and then go to a back room and strap himself into a vinyl gimp suit. Seriously, he seems like a sweet heart.


----------



## Iron Butterfly

:lol He does seem like that type. Looks like a great guy. 


Drella said:


> I just saw an ad for a new film and I was reminded of one of my long-term crushes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems like the kind of guy who would hold you tight, stroke your hair in the most loving manner, and then strap himself into a vinyl gimp suit. Seriously, he seems like a sweet heart.


----------



## Iron Butterfly

Ahn is a Korean name. She is very pretty :yes .


nubly said:


> oh wow priscilla ahn looks very beautiful. i wonder if shes korean


----------



## Drella

In light of my latest avatar, I feel like I really should mention one particular lady. The one and only Traci Lords:








She seems like someone I'd hang out with, anyway.


----------



## pariahgirl

^^^Wasn't the avatar picture from Crybaby? Great movie john waters is such a beast.


----------



## Drella

Yes, I don't really care for that movie, to be honest; I just Googled Traci Lords and this was the best non-nude I could find. I love John Waters, though.


----------



## nubly

i had to google Priscilla Ahn to see other pics of her. wow just wow. i'll have to check out her music and see if shes any good. shes korean from her mom


----------



## nubly

lol what is this smiley doing?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

^ I think it's trying to show excitement.


----------



## meghanaddie

Ira Glass


----------



## FUBAR

Emma Roberts, niece of Julia Roberts


----------



## paintmepretty

James Marsters from Buffy The Vampire Slayer. (Spike)

Oh... oh... my. Yum.


----------



## Karla

Celestite said:


> Robert Pattison


Sooooooo unbelievably hot :mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder

Chris Kattan... still.... :yes


----------



## pita

Marc-André Grondin is the most beautiful thing to ever come out of Quebec, aside from maple syrup. I also think he looks a lot like my boyfriend, although my boyfriend is of course even more hot than M. Grondin.


----------



## nubly

the late beautious thuy trang
















better known as the yellow ranger


----------



## dullard

Olya Yelensky, accordion player for Kruzenshtern & Parohod and toy keyboardist for Igor Krutogolov's Karate Band.


----------



## person86

Miley Cyrus, obviously! You guys know you'd hit that, if it wasn't for those darn thingies called "age of consent laws." Of course, she will be legal in most states in about a month, provided that no-one crosses state lines with the purpose of engaging in illicit behavior.


----------



## pita

I like Olya's haircut.


----------



## lonelysoul1980

just two...

dania ramirez from heroes ...










christina milian, R&B singer/actress


----------



## nubly

person86 said:


> Miley Cyrus, obviously! You guys know you'd hit that, if it wasn't for those darn thingies called "age of consent laws." Of course, she will be legal in most states in about a month, provided that no-one crosses state lines with the purpose of engaging in illicit behavior.


you sir are a digusting perverted old man.

also yea i agree with you


----------



## nothing to fear

person86 said:


> Miley Cyrus, obviously! You guys know you'd hit that, if it wasn't for those darn thingies called "age of consent laws." Of course, she will be legal in most states in about a month, provided that no-one crosses state lines with the purpose of engaging in illicit behavior.


"about a month"
seems you've been counting down the days, huh.


----------



## Half_A_Person

I saw Body of Lies the other day and I realized that my inner 10 year old is still in love with Leonardo Dicaprio. I remember kissing the pictures of him in magazines, haha.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Half_A_Person said:


> I saw Body of Lies the other day and I realized that my inner 10 year old is still in love with Leonardo Dicaprio. I remember kissing the pictures of him in magazines, haha.


I think I will always be in love with Leonardo DiCaprio.  I had a shrine in my room with all of his photos.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

I can't believe he's almost 70 now! *sigh..


----------



## bezoomny

Half_A_Person said:


> I saw Body of Lies the other day and I realized that my inner 10 year old is still in love with Leonardo Dicaprio. I remember kissing the pictures of him in magazines, haha.


Oh I love him. Especially in _Romeo and Juliet_, that's one of my favorite movies ever. And one of my favorite adaptations of Shakespeare.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

bezoomny said:


> Oh I love him. Especially in _Romeo and Juliet_, that's one of my favorite movies ever. And one of my favorite adaptations of Shakespeare.


I had that postcard. It came in one of those 90s teen magazines.  He was a very attractive younger guy and he is turning out to be an attractive man.


----------



## naomi

Hey Attica! Attica! mucho icon love! I totally loooove Calvin!

And my current/ongoing crushes are Marco Sanchez (crushed on him since SeaQuest DSV was on the air) and James Wlcek (since his guest appearances on Walker Texas Ranger) 

Sorry I don't have photos, I tried but can't figure out how to do it. Just google 'em if your interested.


----------



## nubly

Mayko Nguyen wow just wow


----------



## nubly

dita von teese


----------



## Hoppipolla

Barbara Bobulova










I was told once I looked like her and then I swooned.


----------



## Judith

Michael Cera, I started to realize how adorable he was after the second season of Arrested.


----------



## nothing to fear

elvis costello









kim gordon and thurston moore from sonic youth yummm. esp kim.


















michael c. hall a.k.a. dexter









early 90s trent reznor, ohh baby

















and probably most of all, david byrne from the talking heads, you sexy *****. i am seeing this genius live in less than 24 hours, ****in' eh.



























<3











Hoppipolla said:


> Barbara Bobulova
> 
> I was told once I looked like her and then I swooned.


i can totaly see the resemblance! lucky girl, she is gorgeous


----------



## Celestite

Marie Digby... sooo beautiful.


----------



## nothing to fear

Celestite said:


> Marie Digby... sooo beautiful.


seeing women like her makes me want to kill myself, haha


----------



## Solitario

nubly said:


> dita von teese


This chick creeps me out.


----------



## ANCIENT

bezoomny said:


> Oh I love him. Especially in _Romeo and Juliet_, that's one of my favorite movies ever. And one of my favorite adaptations of Shakespeare.


The only guy I would go gay for.


----------



## ANCIENT

Allison Stokke









?????


----------



## Were

Miranda Kerr , i love her dimples 









Natalia Vodianova


----------



## burntorange

Charlie Sexton









Orlando Bloom









Darren E. Burrows


----------



## Riiya

.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

^^ I didn't laugh at the Michael Jackson picture (I'm a fan), but the George W Bush one was hillarious. :lol


----------



## Were

jackson photo is creepy.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Judith said:


> Michael Cera, I started to realize how adorable he was after the second season of Arrested.


I loved him after Superbad. His character was just so adorable.



nothing to fear said:


> i can totaly see the resemblance! lucky girl, she is gorgeous


I still don't believe it, but a girl can dream. haha. Thanks.


----------



## Perfectionist

Judith said:


> Michael Cera, I started to realize how adorable he was after the second season of Arrested.


He always plays the same awkward shy funny character, but he does it so well. And oh my god I loved watching him run in his tight little shorts in Juno.

Also, Topher Grace. And of course, my Anderson.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Perfectionist said:


> He always plays the same awkward shy funny character, but he does it so well. And oh my god I loved watching him run in his tight little shorts in Juno.
> 
> Also, Topher Grace. And of course, my Anderson.


I thought I was alone with my love for Anderson Cooper.


----------



## Perfectionist

Hoppipolla said:


> I thought I was alone with my love for Anderson Cooper.


Oh no, there is quite the line. We're not even the only ones on this site!

He was my first hardcore schoolgirl crush when The Mole was on TV. I've loved him ever since. I tend to be a rather composed person, but I revert to my giggling 12 year old self whenever he is brought up.

:mushy


----------



## bezoomny

Perfectionist said:


> Oh no, there is quite the line. We're not even the only ones on this site!
> 
> He was my first hardcore schoolgirl crush when The Mole was on TV. I've loved him ever since. I tend to be a rather composed person, but I revert to my giggling 12 year old self whenever he is brought up.
> 
> :mushy


omg! I love Anderson too! :heart.


----------



## Mr. Orange

Leonardo DiCaprio. I have a huge mancrush on him. He is like...unbelievable.

If I HAD to pick a woman though... Diane Lane. She just gets finer with time. Kind of like wine...yeah.


----------



## Half_A_Person

^^Wow, how in earth did I forget about him?!?!!!!

My future husband


----------



## forever_dreamer

Celestite said:


> Namie Amuro!
> 
> 
> 
> I <3 her music video Baby Don't Cry.
> http://www.imeem.com/legrandeillusion/video/6LvE_IWr/amuro_namie_baby_dont_cry_music_video/
> Her hair looks incredible and I love that jacket.
> 
> Vidal Sasoon Commercial...


I don't have a crush on her lol but she's one of my favorite Japanese pop singers! I'm glad to see her on this forum!


----------



## lonelysoul1980

Melyssa Ford - because her body is unreal










Alicia Keys - because she's so damn beautiful and talented!










Thandie Newton - wow, great actress and amazing looking


----------



## bezoomny

Conor Oberst has gotten really good looking again. I think it's because he cut his hair and actually looks healthy now.


----------



## Hoppipolla

It's Saturday and -surprise, surprise- I'm not out partying. Get ready for the good stuff. 

Clive Owen... God bless his mother.









Michael Cera









Denzel Washington...tall, dark and handsome.









Ethan Hawke...just look at those eyes...or that eye.









Seth Rogen...I don't know.









Zach Braff...so adorable.









Ian Parton...there's just something about talented guys.









And one of my many female crushes, Lovefoxx


----------



## Mr. Orange

^looks like someone must have liked _Training Day_...


----------



## bezoomny

Ooh, I think I'll post pictures too.

Patrick Wolf is really really gorgeous.




























I also love Graham Coxon.




























Gordon Moakes, bass player for Bloc Party










Ryan Adams


----------



## nothing to fear

bezoomny said:


> Ooh, I think I'll post pictures too.
> 
> Patrick Wolf is really really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Graham Coxon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon Moakes, bass player for Bloc Party


ahhhh... yes to all of the above.
owen pallet (reminded me of patrick wolf).
i was standing a few people beside him at the my bloody valentine concert. i looked over to him at the last song and he didn't look very happy. maybe because he wasn't wearing earplugs.

he's also gay unfortunetly, but he's still pretty dreamy
***Image removed due to possible violation of Terms of Service***


----------



## bezoomny

nothing to fear said:


> ahhhh... yes to all of the above.
> owen pallet (reminded me of patrick wolf).
> i was standing a few people beside him at the my bloody valentine concert. i looked over to him at the last song and he didn't look very happy. maybe because he wasn't wearing earplugs.
> 
> he's also gay unfortunetly, but he's still pretty dreamy


It is strange that they look similar, both play the violin (Patrick's nowhere near as good as Owen though), and release multigenred indie music.

I love Final Fantasy, btw. Great great band.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Mr. Orange said:


> ^looks like someone must have liked _Training Day_...


Training Day and Inside Man.


----------



## nothing to fear

nothing to fear said:


> he's also gay unfortunetly, but he's still pretty dreamy
> ***Image removed due to possible violation of Terms of Service***


lulz i didn't even notice there was an *** in that picture, sorry mods


----------



## ANCIENT

Celestite said:


> Logan Browning.
> Too gorgeous for words.


she is really really really really really cute!


----------



## fonz

Maria Sharapova.

Not sure about posting photos but OBVIOUSLY hot


----------



## Nottalkin

Penelope Cruise
Leonardo DiCaprio
That guy from Pineapple express
Jake Gylenhal


----------



## Nottalkin

OH I am lost forgot JUde Law, Uma Therman, Ethan Hawke, and Quentin Tarantino (don't ask me why)


----------



## cry_rain

Jensen Ackles


----------



## hypestyle

...who names a girl logan? but she's gorgeous...


----------



## Jessie203

Harry Potter?
If that counts.. because I'm dead serious. If he was real I'd jump his bones.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

bezoomny said:


> David Tennant (Doctor Who) is lovely.


I kept seeing this guy everywhere in some forums..now I know who he is.


----------



## naomi

oooo, I just thought of another one, Dylan Bruno. He's the ex-army guy on Numb3rs. I totally just bought three seasons of the show just because of him.


----------



## keithp

Jena Malone, Anne Hathaway, Cascada, but here is my full list in order from fav to least fav.
http://bix.yahoo.com/contest/25568/picks/profile/keithp2008


----------



## sheppard2005

Richard Gere


----------



## sheppard2005

And, Jon Bon Jovi!


----------



## dax

Ling Kai. Shes a musician but shes not really famous at this point. She just came out with her first album. She's so damn cute. :blush

Edit:

I can't get the stupid youtube thing to work but here is a pic:


----------



## Kat90

Sorry, newbie jumping in here but I just have to add this guy, because i'm a wee bit obsessed with him at the moment- the gooooorgeous Milo Ventimiglia, aka Jess from Gilmore Girls (gag, I hate that show) or Peter Petrelli from Heroes (woot, awesomeness!).
Sigh, why can't I have one of these








View attachment 3417


----------



## sprøde

Anne Hathaway, currently...

If I was gay, I would totally do Bon Jovi... oh hell, I still would.


----------



## jd001

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## mindy88

Josh Lucas
Michael Vartan


----------



## Shwaggie

I've always had a thing for Naomi Watts. She's especially seraphic in King Kong.


----------



## nothing to fear

zomggg


----------



## ANCIENT

:heart Ginger Rogers :heart


----------



## RedTulip

mindy88 said:


> Josh Lucas
> Michael Vartan


A couple of my favorites as well : )


----------



## bezoomny

kathy903 said:


> Harry Potter?
> If that counts.. because I'm dead serious. If he was real I'd jump his bones.


Daniel Radcliffe is pretty great looking, I must admit.



















But Harry Potter as a character? Eh, never liked the perfect hero who can do all. I prefer Ron or Snape, because at least they're interesting.


----------



## Perfectionist

kathy903 said:


> Harry Potter?
> If that counts.. because I'm dead serious. If he was real I'd jump his bones.


Oh he counts. But there is a line. With me at the front.



bezoomny said:


> I prefer Ron or Snape, because at least they're interesting.


I am also at the front of these lines. Sorry.

Damnit now I'm depressed. Stupid dreamy fictional men. I WANT THEM ALL.


----------



## bezoomny

Perfectionist said:


> I am also at the front of these lines. Sorry.
> 
> Damnit now I'm depressed. Stupid dreamy fictional men. I WANT THEM ALL.


Ron I will let you have. Snape I will fight you for_. Yo, I gon' cut you, puta. I gon' cut you bad. 

_You know, it's kind of sad. I spend four years at a high school with 10% Hispanics, and the only word I pick up is "puta."


----------



## Perfectionist

bezoomny said:


> Ron I will let you have. Snape I will fight you for.


Then we have a duel.

Snape is....I will fight for Snape. Without question. I cannot even explain adequately why. I love him too much for words to express.

I would give up our much-loved Anderson, an _actual person_, for Snape.


----------



## bezoomny

Perfectionist said:


> Then we have a duel.


Oh, it's on.










_En garde!_


----------



## Perfectionist

:duel

I will distract you with Anderson and steal Snape away. I win!


----------



## bezoomny

Perfectionist said:


> :duel
> 
> I will distract you with Anderson and steal Snape away. I win!


I shake hands politely and just when your back is turned, BOOM! Jedi mind trick. Didn't know that my midichlorian count is off the charts, eh? _"You do not love Snape because he is bezoomny's." _*does the little hand wave thing*


----------



## Perfectionist

Aw man, you were just reading the ban thread where I explained I had never seen Star Wars, weren't you?

I feel kindof bad that we have hijacked this thread over a fictional character. 

So while I could seriously go on for pages about the men of Harry Potter, I'm also going to throw in a picture of Matthew Gray Gubler. He's on Criminal Minds. His character is a huge dork, awkard around people, gorgeous, and makes watching the show worthwhile.

But really don't take Snape away from me with your Jedi powers. You can have Anderson. Anything.


----------



## Attica! Attica!

bezoomny said:


> I prefer Ron or Snape, because at least they're interesting.


I was in love with Lupin  But I hated how they portrayed him in the movies, and the actor they cast for him


----------



## LALoner

One of the chicks in this photo turns me on.


----------



## Trillian

I have a crush on Jemaine Clement from FOTC. He seems really sweet and funny.


----------



## Hoppipolla

LALoner said:


> One of the chicks in this photo turns me on.


Clinton?! I thought I was alone!!

;p

Ellen Page


----------



## Perfectionist

LALoner said:


> One of the chicks in this photo turns me on.


Yeah I'm not even exagerrating, I laughed out loud. I almost choked on my delicious tomato and basil rice cake.

Brilliant.


----------



## VCL XI

Crissakes Hillary, turn off the A/C. 

Perv-o.


----------



## Vincenzo II

Freida Pinto from the undoubtedly dreadful _Slumdog Millionaire_ is possibly the best looking woman I've ever seen, though I may be saying this because she looks like a marginally* more attractive version of the hottest woman to ever make the mistake of loving me in the only way that counts. If she and I slept together, I'd deliberately ejaculate prematurely in case she came to her senses and realised she shouldn't be f*cking me.

*significantly


----------



## Drella

VCL XI said:


> Crissakes Hillary, turn off the A/C.
> 
> Perv-o.


haha, I was thinking the exact same thing, so I'm just glad I'm not the only sick b*stard who actually noticed. And I think I 'noticed' for 8 minutes straight.


----------



## nothing to fear

haha i immediately noticed them but i couldn't think of a witty comment to add so i didn't say anything


----------



## Jessie203

Daniel Radcliffe. <3


----------



## flapjacker

Only had 2, really. 1 when I was younger. Angelina Jolie with a really short hair in Hackers, and Zhang Ziyi in Crouching Tiger.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Diego Luna


----------



## dax

flapjacker said:


> Only had 2, really. 1 when I was younger. Angelina Jolie with a really short hair in Hackers, and Zhang Ziyi in Crouching Tiger.


I remember watching that movie hackers- I think that was one of her first movies, when she was an unknown. And Zhang Ziyi is :heart:eyes


----------



## nothing to fear

bjork bjork bjork bjork

sexy video


----------



## Hoppipolla

^She has such an amazing voice... It's ridiculous, really.


----------



## Drella

I suppose I'll be the one person to mention the man the ladies just couldn't resist, mostly because they were unconscious at the time of coitus.... Klaus Kinski. 
Look at this arrogant, pompous, talented, sexy, sexy man:

























Look at that, he was such a f**king badass that he used puppies for towels. You've never known softness until you've experienced Rottweiler. A little known fact: Right after this photo was taken, he killed Romy Schneider.








Look at how awesome this guy was; never even had to walk to get around, he's just like Jesus. Except he was carried around by small middle-aged women instead of floating on water, and I think that's way more awe-inspiring.









Check out that license plate, my god have you ever seen such a stud? Sure, I pass oxidized pick-ups with window decals that say "I'm bangin' your wife," or other comparable assertions, but "Sex Doc" adds a touch of class that none other could ever emulate.








I mean, Clint Eastwood can't even look him in the eye, for the glory is far too blinding. Standing next to Klaus Kinski was the hallmark of Clint Eastwood's career. What has he done since? A series of classic, universally praised movies? Yeah, like that counts for anything.

In closing, shame on all of you for overlooking such a fine specimen of manliness. Thank god I was here for you guys.


----------



## forever_dreamer

nothing to fear said:


> bjork bjork bjork bjork
> 
> sexy video


<---- Bjork is in my avatar pic! I love her music!


----------



## cclivesinherhead

Jared Leto IS gorgeous (whoever picked him) and his eyes are amazing! I have a crush on Jordan Catalano, though lol (My So Called Life, anyone?).
Ryan Gosling is my ultimate celebrity crush!


----------



## eagleheart

OMG YOU POSTED AMANDA SEYFRIED!!! YAY!!!

sorry. lol.

Moving back a few posts - oh yeah Björk is awesome.

And LALoner is that... is thatP I meant to say ? I might be WAY off. In fact you might even be referring to Clinton.

Hoppipolla, I like Ellen Page too. I'm glad I'm not alone. And I am not just being biased because she is from the same province as me!! I actually liked Juno... I know, I'll regret admitting that.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Hottest Beatle fo' sho.


----------



## nothing to fear

richard d. james a.k.a. aphex twin


----------



## bezoomny

Louis Garrel, French actor


----------



## IDK

Jojo


----------



## mousam

I'm not really attracted to most celebrities, but I have a thing for the late Michael Hutchence. :heart


----------



## zenny

jim sturgess...i seem to have a thing for British guys


----------



## eagleheart

zenny said:


> i seem to have a thing for British guys


Of course, that is the best kind! 

And regarding my previous post, NO NO I knew I said something wrong and I just figured it out, I mixed up Amanda Marcotte and Jessica Valenti!!!! I"m so confused


----------



## Kush

the two girls in zack and codys suite life


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

_*Jack Sparrow - He's got the "I need a bath but I'm still d*mn sexayy" look.*_


----------



## solasum

Well, uh, Seth Rogen.


----------



## ANCIENT

Yuko Ogura

****vgxD0OM

It's beyond a crush with her, I'm in love with her. She is seriously the cutest girl in the world! I also love her voice (you don't hear it in that video T_T). She is #2 on my girls of my dreams list (#1 is my gf, of course). She is the perfect girl for me.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

ANCIENT said:


> (#1 is my gf, of course). She is the perfect girl for me.


_*Aw, that's sweet *_:yes


----------



## ANCIENT

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> _*Aw, that's sweet *_:yes


the "She is the perfect girl for me" part was for miss Ogura, but it could go both ways, I guess. :stu *sarcasm*

thanks


----------



## Celestite

ANCIENT said:


> Yuko Ogura


She's so lolita looking.










I think most all guys like Misa Campo. 
She's a perfect 10. =)


----------



## nothing to fear

definitely thought "he" was a "she"

(to the blonde kid Celestite posted)


----------



## eagleheart

nothing to fear said:


> definitely thought "he" was a "she"
> 
> (to the blonde kid Celestite posted)


I really did too! I am so embarrassed .____. I`m sorry!!

And I know because I have this picture in my room










And every smarty pants on YouTube goes ``OMG IS THAT A BOY OR A GIRL PLAYING THE GUITAR SRSLY`` like they have never seen a man with long hair

That or people make fun of his appearance to me. No appreciation of the beautiful music.oh well


----------



## VCL XI

I've always had a thing for Jane Adams, commonly referred to in mini-bios as "quirky", "doe-eyed", and "non-threatening". Haven't seen her in nearly enough movies though. I do love _Happiness, _of course, and also her scenes in the nearly-unknown downbeat 90s masterpiece _Light Sleeper_. Additionally, her brief but soul-crushing scene with Jackie Earle Haley in _Little Children_ was the only redeeming thing in the entire movie aside from its clever updating of the _Caddyshack _"doody" joke (Haley, playing a convicted pedophile, takes the place of the Baby Ruth...good times.)










Had to crop out Jennifer Beals and John C. Reilly, which made me feel extremely creepy and Robert Bardo-ish.


----------



## pita

Celestite said:


>




That is EXACTLY how I looked when I was 8 years old, hair and all.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon

I don't get crushes on celebrities! Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## pita

Celestite said:


> No way. XD You must be hot then.


After I turned 9, everything sort of went downhill from there. It's too bad I'm not a boy. I imagine I'd make a sexy dude.


----------



## nothing to fear

hyacinth_dragon said:


> I don't get crushes on celebrities! Is there something wrong with me?


whenever i have a crush on a celebrity it's often because i like some work they have done. i can never have a crush on someone solely based on looks.


----------



## Thomasjs81

It has to be THE JAKE of course...










The sexiest man in existence :heart


----------



## Stanley

Right now it's

*Nicole Scherzinger*










*Amanda Bynes*










*Yunjin Kim*


----------



## estse

This lady:










I forget her name, but I have a Black Moth Super Rainbow remix of one of her songs, and from there I fell in crush.


----------



## Hoppipolla

zenny said:


> jim sturgess...i seem to have a thing for British guys


Ahh, you and me both...

haha


----------



## wickedrockerchick

i love penn badgley.. but he is soo much cuter with his curly hair. 
for my girl celebrity i say its holly marie combs. gotta love charmed. haha.


----------



## Bredwh

Mercurochrome said:


> This lady:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget her name, but I have a Black Moth Super Rainbow remix of one of her songs, and from there I fell in crush.


I think that's Katie White singer of The Ting Tings.


----------



## Shrike

The extremely pretty and very sweet Hayley Williams of Paramore. :heart










I was lucky enough to meet her and get a hug after a gig last year and she's just to die for, although I totally blushed and therefore probably looked a right wolly in front of her and everybody else! :blush

Meh.


----------



## Hoppipolla

John Krasinski and Will Arnett


----------



## S.T.A.T.

I haven't had one of those in years!

The closest thing to it is the girl the movie Fast and Furious: Tokyo Drift. She was DK's hispanic GF.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Jason Butler Harner


----------



## Conquistador

I think ashley judd is hot and i strongly respect her politics and beliefs. Check out a short clip of her speaking out against sarah palin and her support of aerial hunting here: http://actionfund.defenders.org/eyeonpalin_video


----------



## Daxter

nubly said:


> jennifer love hewitt
> 
> jennifer love hewitt
> 
> jennifer love hewitt


Yes. God yes.

The only reason I ever watch the Ghost Whisperer is for her, hahaha. But I don't think I'm the only one.


----------



## mistermet

i've got to go with Mila Kunis (That 70's Show, Forgetting Sarah Marshall)...










and of course Jenna Fischer from The Office...


----------



## Halcyon Daze

I have a major crush on Noel Gallagher. I can't help it, I think he's gorgeous.


----------



## nubly

mistermet said:


> i've got to go with Mila Kunis (That 70's Show, Forgetting Sarah Marshall)...


she doesnt do anything for me but i like that outfit she has


----------



## BeachGaBulldog

Patricia heaton!


----------



## caithiggs

Oh, definitely Dr. Brian Cox.










Whoever thought of having a dreamboat physicist superstar knew what they were doing.


----------



## justpassinby

I think Russell Crowe has got everything going on.

If I could look like a celebrity it would be Vivien Leigh, she's very feminine and pretty (and petite!)

No Idea how to post pics so posted links

http://img1.jurko.net/wall/paper/Russell_Crowe_004.jpg

http://www.murphsplace.com/olivier/images/fire2.jpg


----------



## Metal_Heart

Jared Padalecki









Michael C. Hall









Lizzy Caplan


----------



## IDK

Joaquin Phoenix


----------



## tremelo

i've always had a thing for tim roth. there's just a certain intensity to him. he totally owns every role he plays, plus he has that 'rough around the edges' but still dignified vibe about him that i can't seem to resist. the only celeb to truly make me swoon.


----------



## nubly

Vanessa Minnillo. too bad shes dating that douche nick lechey


----------



## Georgina 22

Leonardo Dicapro, Johnny Depp, Elijah Wood, James McAvoy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I've always had sort of a crush on this girl:










Also, Amanda Bynes, Michelle Trachenberg, and Diane Neal.


----------



## Hoppipolla

Jason Segel









Winona Ryder (if I could choose to look like any woman, I'd choose her)


----------



## Aurora

JOSH HARTNETT.. :heart His eyes, smile and voice make me drool a little.










MILO AND HAYDEN from Heroes..










EVANGELINE LILLY from Lost.. I have a lil girl crush on her. :um


----------



## naomi

*Yummy Yummy*

I have recently discovered Dylan Bruno of Numb3rs (have seasons 2,3,4, on dvd waiting patiently for 5.) I even ordered The Simian Line of Amazon because he was in it.


----------



## Hoppipolla

^I think it's Hendricks, but I agree; she's a goddess!


----------



## Dothan

Jessica Stroup


----------



## nubly

more of the most beautiful woman in the world
















and shame on you if she needs an introduction!!!


----------



## Rhydian

Elizadushku









Emma watson









Dean winchester


----------



## nubly

Steffiana De La Cruz. how did a guy like kevin james get a woman like this


----------



## Attica! Attica!

nubly said:


> more of the most beautiful woman in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and shame on you if she needs an introduction!!!


whoa, no offense to your celebrity crush, but that's the most airbrushed/manipulated picture I've ever seen!


----------



## fauxhawk

young cat stevens


----------



## bezoomny

^ Yes. A million times yes.


----------



## orpheus

Natalie portman and Norah Jones.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Aidan (not Aiden) Turner. Hot young Irish actor; you saw him here first!


----------



## bezoomny

Ben Barnes. Cannot act to save his life. Is insanely good looking.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Johnny Depp 








Russell Crowe








Jude Law








Gerard Butler








Karl Urban








Secret Female Crush- Cate Blanchett! She is so stunning!


----------



## jfk1116

Jennifer Love Hewwitt. I dont watch her shows, but she is on my favorite late night show sometimes and she is hot, has a great sense of humor, is down to earth, great smile, and flirty. Anyone got her #?


----------



## ilikebooks

Okay, I know that some of these are going to seem extremely weird.

Brian May









Thomas Borchert









Simon Cowell (shush.)









Yvan Pedneualt









Jesse Spencer









Alan Alda









Buddy Holly


----------



## veryshyperson

My dream girl since I was like 13 has been Jessica Alba... since her "Dark Angel" days lol. I'm 21 now...so I guess it's more of an obsession...


----------



## nubly

octomom now that she lost the weight. she has beautiful hair, full sexy lips and snow white pigmentation. just gorgeous. too bad she has so many munchkins and big feet


----------



## veryshyperson

Ew. Looks like a smashed up clown car.


----------



## scaredtolive

*sigh* Gwyneth Paltrow has a smile that could make you forget she named her kid apple.


----------



## sadsurvivor

Mickey Rourke

:mushy

I love a man who loves dogs. He lost his chihuahua earlier this year. I lost mine last year. I carried her around with me just like he carried Loki


----------



## Aurora

Anyone watch the Brit tv show Skins? I have a thing for the character 'Sid'.


----------



## Metallic

I used to have such a crush on Milo Ventimiglia in his Gilmore Girls days.


----------



## whiterabbit

I'll second Mickey Rourke. I've sat through some pretty terrible movies just to ogle him.


















I like both faces.


----------



## alohomora

*Jack White of the White Stripes*

He looks a little like Johnny Depp in some pics. Meg, his band mate has social anxiety Jack is so sweet with her (well actually, I'm not sure what he's doing to her in this pic, hehe). Btw, Jack and Meg are NOT brother and sister despite what some people think.


----------



## nubly

Olivia Wilde. i dont find her face that attractive but she has one of the bodies ive seen


alohomora said:


> Btw, Jack and Meg are NOT brother and sister despite what some people think.


people think that because thats what jack and meg say. i was surprised myself when i found out they are a divoced couple and not siblings. kind of cool of jack to take megs last name instead of the other way around


----------



## Aurora

metallic said:


> i used to have such a crush on milo ventimiglia in his gilmore girls days.


yes hotness!


----------



## tigerlilly

scaredtolive said:


> *sigh* Gwyneth Paltrow has a smile that could make you forget she named her kid apple.


LMAO^

i'm slightly obsessed with eric violette, the guy from the freecreditreport.com commercials... 
http://www.ericviolette.com/images/home2 copie.jpg
and HOW do you put a picture in the message body?????


----------



## Lateralus

My new favorite is Olga Kurylenko - All natural, smart (she speaks four languages), perfect body, perfect face, sexy accent.


----------



## VCL XI

Alison, "The Duster Girl" from _Intervention_










:mushy


----------



## Girl_Loner

~


----------



## Girl_Loner

This kitten LOL


----------



## Under Pressure

I had one of the best dreams of my life last night. Natalie Portman was my girlfriend.


----------



## Harmon79

My current crush is Amanda Siyfried :yes


----------



## tigerlilly

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/54/Logan_Echolls.jpg
jason dohring <3


----------



## Hot Chocolate

I have a girl crush on Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bredwh

Fiona Apple


----------



## Freedom2010

amazing swimmer and amazing abs!


----------



## Were

Miranda Kerr



















I wish i would be Orlando Bloom :/


----------



## tigerlilly

i have an obsession with skandar keynes.


----------



## bezoomny

Karl Urban. Ohyes.


----------



## MaidMarian

Hugh Jackman


----------



## Hellosunshine

bezoomny said:


> Karl Urban. Ohyes.


:fall Ahhhh! That is my man right there! Been a fan since Xena haha. hot hot hot hot!


----------



## Hellosunshine

Hot Chocolate said:


> I have a girl crush on Lady Gaga.


I love Pop but I just hate Gaga. *see avatar* :b!!!


----------



## Madison_Rose

MaidMarian said:


> Hugh Jackman


mmmmm, and that was a good film for seeing rather a lot of him


----------



## Holly Short

Misha Collins:










And last, but not least:










*sigh*


----------



## nubly

Odette Yustman. she makes me believe in angels :yes


----------



## Meli24R

Rhydian said:


> Dean winchester


I agree^:heart

Also Misha Collins, Josh Holloway, David Tennant and I have a girl crush on Elizabeth Mitchell


----------



## Drella

Yeah, so I re-watched The Doom Generation and quivered....


----------



## unconvinced

Ben Barnes=LOVE.


----------



## tigerlilly

billie joeee
i've had a crush on him since i was in 8th grade...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I have a girl crush on Eva Green. She is so freakin beautiful!










French actor Louis Garrel


----------



## ilikebooks

:um

*Runs and hides*


----------



## scintilla

ilikebooks said:


> :um
> 
> *Runs and hides*


Spock is made of awesome.


----------



## papaSmurf

whatsername75 said:


> Spock is made of awesome.


Thirded, in spite of being straight. Those eyebrows are beyond saucy. Also, I don't think I have ever heard anyone but myself ever describe something as "made of awesome", glad to see it's catching on.


----------



## Wirt

Candice Clot

My usual 'hot metal chick' I get into whenever I first find them,lol. The picture's huge so i didnt want to put it with the stuff...

[URL]http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs31/f/2008/186/8/0/Candice_by_jramonra.jpg[/URL]


----------



## seanybhoy

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I have a girl crush on Eva Green. She is so freakin beautiful!


Damn !


----------



## Tasha

I can't help but find Tom Kaulitz to be extremely adorable! I just wanna pinch his cheeks. (that is his identical twin brother in the last picture in case anyone thinks he is a chick)


----------



## zombiekins

Rupert Grint








and... I can't believe I'm putting this out there, but.... Prince Zuko.


----------



## zombiekins

Wow... I had no idea that was so huge!


----------



## tigerlilly

zombiekins said:


> Rupert Grint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... I can't believe I'm putting this out there, but.... Prince Zuko.


^ i agree, i used to have a crush on zuko. he and katara need to get together. lol


----------



## zombiekins

tigerlilly said:


> ^ i agree, i used to have a crush on zuko. he and katara need to get together. lol


Zuko is hot to death. I feel so silly talking about it, but he's so bad-boy dreamy and *sigh* complicated. Katara Schmatara. He should be with me!


----------



## bezoomny

EagerMinnow84 said:


> French actor Louis Garrel


He is gorgeous.

You must have really liked The Dreamers, lol.


----------



## Sabreth

Amy Lee

















She's farking gorgeous.


----------



## Lateralus

bezoomny said:


> He is gorgeous.
> 
> You must have really liked The Dreamers, lol.


I've always thought I was generally able to tell if a man is attractive, but viewing this thread has made me question that on numerous occasions. This guy looks like a creep to me. I fail to see the appeal of Tom Kaulitz as well. But I suppose I should be glad men can look like this and still have women after them.


----------



## veryshyperson

Kim Kardashian leaves my tongue draggin on the floor. In fact, anyone got a mop so I can clean the drool off?


----------



## bezoomny

Lateralus said:


> I've always thought I was generally able to tell if a man is attractive, but viewing this thread has made me question that on numerous occasions. This guy looks like a creep to me. I fail to see the appeal of Tom Kaulitz as well. But I suppose I should be glad men can look like this and still have women after them.


I don't really think that the Kaulitzes are all that attractive, too feminine I suppose.

But Louis Garrel is really good looking imo. I dunno why, he's just really attractive.

I've been told several times (by men) that my taste in men is incomprehensible (because they look like creeps or criminals or other strange impressions men get from some other men).


----------



## EagerMinnow84

bezoomny said:


> He is gorgeous.
> 
> You must have really liked The Dreamers, lol.


Yeah that was a good movie.


----------



## whiterabbit

Usain Bolt

















The Lightning Bolt


----------



## Ceilidh

Derren Brown :blush lol. I have no idea why, it's just... him <3 and his eyes are awesome :mushy


----------



## banjerbanjo

Dead celebrity-Audrey Hepburn. I think that she is the most beautiful woman that has ever lived, and I think that Breakfast At Tiffany's is a prime example of this.

Alive celebrity-Shannyn Sossamon. Especially her character in Wristcutters.


----------



## ModernMyth

Hmm, well, when I was 14 I was head-over heals with Rupert Grint :roll xD It was mad.

Now I've grown out of actually _crushing_ on celebs, but I still get soft spots for them and sure I'd love to date some of my heroes and idols, heh.

So, mine are:

Rupert Grint (can't forget my first crush can I?) 
Josh Holloway
Bill Kaulitz
Manzini
Hugh Dancy
Lily Loveless and
Scarlett Johansson


----------



## veron

This isn't really a crush, I just find him interesting 



















Rafael Nadal :yay


----------



## whiterabbit

banjerbanjo said:


> Shannyn Sossamon


She is gorgeous and has a beautiful smile. You neglected to post pictures so I will.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

Anton Yelchin. :blush


----------



## zombiekins

Here are a couple I forgot:

Brett McKenzie









And Demitri Martin


----------



## tigerlilly

zombiekins said:


> Here are a couple I forgot:
> 
> Brett McKenzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Demitri Martin


ohhhh demitri martin... <3 i know a guy who looks like him, but sadly not as hot. lol


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Alone42Long

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## tigerlilly

merik tadros <3


----------



## Shannon

Jim Sturgess :heart










Johnny Depp :heart


----------



## blockhead

Samaire Armstrong :nw


----------



## AussiePea

Not really celebs but still on tv (cooking competition). I watch because of these two, sooo hoooooooooooooot.


----------



## nubly

Danielle Fishel


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

arsenium if he wasnt such a player


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mary-Louise Parker


----------



## QuietSoul

*Doutzen Kroes*


----------



## Girl_Loner

nubly said:


> Danielle Fishel


She looks so naughty hah what show do I know her from?


----------



## Annie K

William Moseley









Shia LaBeouf









James McAvoy


----------



## Alone42Long

Loner_Girl said:


> She looks so naughty hah what show do I know her from?


Boy meets world - Topanga

yep verrry perty


----------



## nubly

Loner_Girl said:


> She looks so naughty hah what show do I know her from?


yep boy meets world. when i was in high school, i only watched that sitcom so i can see her


----------



## Lateralus

Ughhh, no offense to Topanga fans but I always thought she was one of the most overrated girls ever, based on looks anyway.


----------



## nubly

Lateralus said:


> Ughhh, no offense to Topanga fans but I always thought she was one of the most overrated girls ever, based on looks anyway.


i think she has the most perfect lips and body (sans feet)


----------



## Shannon

Danielle AKA "Topanga" went to my elementary school...she was a couple grades ahead of me though, but she's in one of my old yearbooks


----------



## tigerlilly

if i were a lesbian, i'd like this girl. she graduated from my HS this year... we used to be sort of friends when we were little. she's a model now.


----------



## zombiekins

tigerlilly said:


> if i were a lesbian, i'd like this girl. she graduated from my HS this year... we used to be sort of friends when we were little. she's a model now.


Oh wow, she's gorgeous.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Shannon said:


> Jim Sturgess :heart


Yes... I must agree to this one.


----------



## nothing to fear

zombiekins said:


> Wow... I had no idea that was so huge!


_thats what she said_


----------



## zombiekins

nothing to fear said:


> _thats what she said_


Zing!


----------



## kos

ashley legget from life with derek


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Daniel Day Lewis is the sex.








So handsome and talented. not to mention I love his look here with the earings and tattoos and plaid shirt. Be still my beating heart.


----------



## bezoomny

Craig Horner from Legend of the Seeker.


----------



## Hellosunshine

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Daniel Day Lewis is the sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So handsome and talented. not to mention I love his look here with the earings and tattoos and plaid shirt. Be still my beating heart.


Me Likey :clap but then again I have a thing for older men.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Gaspard Ulliel = HOT!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Hellosunshine said:


> Me Likey :clap but then again I have a thing for older men.


me too, almost all my favourite actors are over 45, I just find older men so attractive.
More Daniel


----------



## AussiePea

If I were gay,










but i'm not so:


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

William Holden, one of my many retro crushes...nom









Gabriel Byrne, I love love love the boozy look in Miller's Crossing









Paul Simonon...yum









Lance Henriksen, crushing big time on him in Millennium...not very handsome but I love his rugged looks and deep as hell voice.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Daniel Day Lewis is the sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So handsome and talented. not to mention I love his look here with the earings and tattoos and plaid shirt. Be still my beating heart.


Have you seen the trailer to Nine? He looks amazing in that!!! He sings! He dances! He... is... Daniel Day Lewis.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah I saw the trailer and I think I'll have to see the movie twice when it comes out. First time to drool over Daniel and the second time to get what's going on.
Seriously, he is hot in any movie with any look. I even thought he was hunky in Gangs of New York and There Will Be Blood. His hottest movie has to be Last of the Mohicans, what a frickin' heart throb.


----------



## nubly

Julianne Hough. that girl in the juicy fruit commercials thats dancing around. jumping jehosephat!! she is beyond FINE


----------



## Hellosunshine

nubly said:


> Julianne Hough. that girl in the juicy fruit commercials thats dancing around. jumping jehosephat!! she is beyond FINE


She reminds me of the perfect barbie doll :b.


----------



## AussiePea

Charlize Theron - perfection. South African, top personality and a total babe.










lizzy Lovette


----------



## IllusionalFate

Anna Paquin looks absolutely stunning in the HBO series "True Blood".


----------



## Hippo

Phoebe Cates, circa 1982


----------



## RoninDistance

After listening to "Natalie's Rap", I feel in love with her all over again.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Yum! Karl Urban!


----------



## Girl_Loner

wow two kiwi's on one page..must be a goodlooking lot :b


----------



## whiterabbit

So I was flicking through the tv channels the other night and came across an old programme which had Richard E. Grant on as a guest. He was quite sweet and has beautiful blue eyes with a squinty left and a gorgeous smile and I loved him in Withnail & I.


----------



## AussiePea

/thread


----------



## VCL XI

whiterabbit said:


>


"Scrubbers!! Scrubbers!!"


----------



## LostPancake

Jane Horrocks - she plays a cranky bulimic girl who likes to be covered in chocolate sauce in Life is Sweet, and a shy and lonely singer in Little Voice.



















:mushy


----------



## SilentLoner

Jonathan Frakes.


----------



## whiterabbit

VCL XI said:


> "Scrubbers!! Scrubbers!!"


haha, oh how I miss people shouting that at me from their cars as I walked home from school. I prefer fly-by insults to the kerb-crawlers anyway.

Oh ok, I'm a little tart and I loved it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I usually only like conservative looking, clean cut guys, but dammit if Daniel Day Lewis with the tattoos, earings and longish hair doesn't do it for me. Yum.


----------



## LostPancake

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I usually only like conservative looking, clean cut guys, but dammit if Daniel Day Lewis with the tattoos, earings and longish hair doesn't do it for me. Yum.


I first saw him in A Room with a View, where he played a really nebbish boring person, and I was afraid that I was doomed to be like that. But after Last of the Mohicans I realized that he was actually really good looking. It's funny how much personality influences how you see a person.

Okay, and the clothes they wear, and hairstyle. And how they act. And how tan they are. And how muscular they are. And if they have tattoos. But it's nice to know that a lot of that is within your control.

I like that kind of hair style also.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah you can kind of control it but I find DDL hot almost with any look. I find him very unglamorous in the way he looks but if he just wears a dark suit that fits he is sooooo stunning. he also dresses down nicely. and yes, in Last of the Mohicans he was just walking sex.
I dig the hairstyle too but admittedly I think he looks delicious like this as well, oh Daniel...haha.


----------



## LostPancake

No, I could never look that good, lol. And his nose is even a bit crooked. Maybe it's the steely gaze. And the cheekbones. 

But there've been girls that I had crushes on solely due to the clothes they wore, and their hairstyle. And their glasses. It's kind of superficial I guess, but it can make people seem quite interesting.


----------



## alpha dog

nubly said:


> Danielle Fishel


Dayuuum, Topanga sure grew up!


----------



## nubly

alpha dog said:


> Dayuuum, Topanga sure grew up!


yea she looks very sexy in those pics. cant stand those shoes though. i dont know why women wear them. it makes them look like they are wearing elf shoes


----------



## alpha dog

She is wearing shoes?


----------



## VII

Adam Baldwin:








Yvonne Strahovski:








Mia Maestro:









Maybe I just like anyone carrying a gun. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yes nothing like a little gun action....


----------



## Hellosunshine

Is it me or does Daniel Day get better with age? Like fine wine...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

no, its not just you, he does look better. I think he smashed up his nose around Gangs of New York and I think it looks great crooked.


----------



## tomm87

Winona Ryder


----------



## reify

Could not tell you why, but Liev Schreiber. Haven't seen the new Wolverine movie yet because I heard it's horrible, but am dying to since he's in it.


----------



## AussiePea

drool


----------



## aster

Chuck Bass aka Ed Westwick. I think it's more for his character on the show.








​


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## RoninDistance

nubly said:


> Danielle Fishel


Wow, I... *ahem* just wow.


----------



## letitrock

kristen stewart
rob pattinson


----------



## Wirt

Imogen Poots

her eyes are mesmerizing in 28 weeks later


----------



## nubly

Ospi said:


> drool


wow she is pretty cute. who is that?


----------



## RoninDistance

nubly said:


> wow she is pretty cute. who is that?


That would be Australian supermodel Miranda Kerr, also known as "Mrs. Orlando Bloom".










I suddenly wish I was Legolas. :b


----------



## Hank Scorpio

VipFuj said:


> Imogen Poots
> 
> her eyes are mesmerizing in 28 weeks later


Yeah but I can't say that name without laughing. :spit Poor girl.


----------



## Wirt

Hank Scorpio said:


> Yeah but I can't say that name without laughing. :spit Poor girl.


i actually like Imogen (im pronouncing it im-o-jen)...but yea, poots is pretty unfortunate,lol


----------



## whiterabbit

Leonard Cohen.

Yes, I have a crush on a 74 year old. Who's with me?

If you're not, go and listen to _I'm Your Man_, and then you will be. Otherwise, you're abnormal.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hell yes, he is a beautiful man.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

RAWR


----------



## dollparts

KENDRA WILKINSON.

http://www.bittenandbound.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/kendra-wilkinson.jpg


----------



## Hellosunshine

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> RAWR


haha IHeartSteveMcQueen! Can't get enough of DDL can ya :b?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

hehe, nope.

and to the person crushing on 74 year old Leonard Cohen, its ok, I love Clint Eastwood and he's almost 80


----------



## Traci

Gabrielle Christian.


----------



## Hellosunshine

Since we are on the topic of elderly hotties. Paul Newman: Hot young and old.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Despite my current DDL fixation, I must say that Paul Newman is the hottest man to ever walk the face of the earth. Just complete and utter masculine beauty. So charming and handsome yet so unassuming. I remember going to see Road to Perdition when it came out and me and my sister were ohhhing and ahhhing over him.

So if we are on the subject of retro crushes I give you:

William Holden, they don't make men like this anymore









Steve McQueen, coolest man ever









James Stewart, manages to be somewhat goofy but still beautiful and manly.









The King, enough ****ing said


----------



## HustleRose

Ladyhawke










Could anyone guess she has Asperger's?


----------



## pita

Mariska Hargitay, because Olivia Benson is my dream woman.


----------



## RoninDistance

HustleRose said:


> Ladyhawke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone guess she has Asperger's?


I think I'm in love. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Sheldon Souray, I miss this guy on the Habs


----------



## Hadron92

Ok, this is an embarassing one. Olivia Newton John.










Too bad she is now old enough to be my grandma. Sometimes, i wish i was born 50/60 years ago. Sigh...


----------



## Toad Licker

I've had a crush on Christina Applegate since the 80's. 

A few others:

Milla Jovovich
Daisy Fuentes
Selma Blair
Summer Glau
Brittany Murphy


----------



## HustleRose

pita said:


> Mariska Hargitay, because Olivia Benson is my dream woman.


Olivia Benson is probably the perfect woman. Too bad she doesn't exist. :b



RoninDistance said:


> I think I'm in love. :yes


I know, right? =p


----------



## Barry Egan

Mary Lynn Rajskub


----------



## nubly

stacy dash. shes in her earl0s and still looks like shes on her 20s. yowza!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Despite my current DDL fixation, I must say that Paul Newman is the hottest man to ever walk the face of the earth. Just complete and utter masculine beauty. So charming and handsome yet so unassuming. I remember going to see Road to Perdition when it came out and me and my sister were ohhhing and ahhhing over him.
> 
> So if we are on the subject of retro crushes I give you:
> 
> William Holden, they don't make men like this anymore


It's funny you mention William Holden because I just watched Sunset Blvd. and I was thinking "Oh wow he was really handsome!"


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yep and he especially looks great after Norma cleans him up a little. He's to die for in that tuxedo.


----------



## miminka

Paul Dano.

*BUT* through finding pictures of him, I realized he had a girlfriend. :sighdead Even though there'd never be a chance of my even MEETING him, it still makes me feel better to know that he's single. It's stupid.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't find him hot at all but he was perfect in There Will Be Blood.


----------



## HustleRose

AudreyHepburn said:


> Paul Dano.
> 
> *BUT* through finding pictures of him, I realized he had a girlfriend. :sighdead Even though there'd never be a chance of my even MEETING him, it still makes me feel better to know that he's single. It's stupid.


I fell in love with him when I saw him in _Little Miss Sunshine_, although I had seen him before in _The Ballad of Jack and Rose_ and _Too Young to be a Dad_... yeah, the Lifetime movie.... :blush:


----------



## miminka

Yeah, I fell in love with him in LMS too! I want to see the other two you mentioned, and _There Will be Blood_ but for some reason it's always OUT at the movie rental place. Ugh. IHeartSteveMcQueen; you don't find him hot? Or at least a little bit attractive? Oh well, to each their own! I think he's gorgeous! I like his distinctive look, he's not like the mach-hunky-guys that I don't like.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

well,I've only ever seen him in There Will Be Blood so thats not really a good vehicle for hotness. His character is absolutely repulsive and he plays him perfectly.
oh and speaking of There Will Be Blood...yum


----------



## miminka

Mmm, I know. Daniel Day Lewis.


----------



## RoninDistance

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> oh and speaking of There Will Be Blood...yum


Just sharing the love. 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/77533/the-last-of-the-mohicans


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he is like walking sex in that film. he should look ridiculous in his buckskins but he really doesn't.


----------



## AussiePea

mmm Avril. Black eye shadow ftw.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Joe Strummer, one of the most beautiful men ever


----------



## Jurexic5

Zooey


----------



## veron

Kevin Bacon


----------



## dullard

I'm not saying I have a crush but the way Janet pounds those drums makes her quite attractive.


----------



## HustleRose

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## veron

^ I saw him in "Manic," he was very cute there


----------



## EagerMinnow84

veron said:


> ^ I saw him in "Manic," he was very cute there


Yes I agree!! Joseph Gordon Levitt grew up very nicely.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Jurexic5 said:


> Zooey


I have a huge girl crush on Zooey










I will definitely be seeing (500) Days of Summer. Joseph Gordon Levitt and Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Shannon

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I will definitely be seeing (500) Days of Summer. Joseph Gordon Levitt and Zooey Deschanel.


Me too. Can't wait to see it!

Joseph Gordon-Levitt is also a celebrity crush of mine as well


----------



## flapjacker

I don't really have crushes anymore. I forget the feeling. There are too many beautiful celebrities, and they're far too inaccessible to be crushing over.


----------



## nubly

emma watson the girl that played hormone in the harry potter movies








jk rowling my favorite MILF


----------



## Jurexic5

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I will definitely be seeing (500) Days of Summer. Joseph Gordon Levitt and Zooey Deschanel.





Shannon said:


> Me too. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Joseph Gordon-Levitt is also a celebrity crush of mine as well


I just saw the trailer for this on Youtube, ha. Now I want to see it as well. :yes

Here's the cinemash of Sid and Nancy http://tinyurl.com/m78rhg


----------



## scooby

I've had a crush on Naomi Watts for a long time.

Also, Zooey Deschanel


----------



## LostPancake

Mel C (aka Sporty Spice)



















first i loved her voice, and then for a while she was a total hottie. :yes


----------



## fern

I'm not the sort of person that has celebrity crushes.


----------



## Smitten

nubly said:


> emma watson the girl that played hormone in the harry potter movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk rowling my favorite MILF


stunning!


----------



## northernlight

Penelope Cruz










aand Scarlett


----------



## Smitten

James Mcavoy and Emma Watson


----------



## nubly

Soleil Moon Frye aka Punky Brewster. wowza








Alexa Vega. sigh, if only I were younger I'd....still have no chance with her.


----------



## Oppilolik

Someone's put her before, but.. Jessica Hynes









Bjork









Karin Dreijer Andersson


----------



## Lateralus

Olivia Wilde:


















Megan Fox:


















I could stare at them all day....


----------



## LostPancake

Oppilolik said:


> Karin Dreijer Andersson


whoa, what is that image from?


----------



## Oppilolik

LostPancake said:


> whoa, what is that image from?


It's from the video for If I Had a Heart by Fever Ray.

Why do I not find the likes of Megan Fox and whatnot attractive? I seem to like the unobvious beauty.


----------



## STKinTHEmud

Beth Gibbons, the lead singer of Portishead (with one solo album). Anyone who can emote with such depth and beauty I love.

Edit: Oh and second on Bjork. I love the weird ones.


----------



## Oppilolik

STKinTHEmud said:


> Beth Gibbons, the lead singer of Portishead (with one solo album). Anyone who can emote with such depth and beauty I love.
> 
> Edit: Oh and second on Bjork. I love the weird ones.


Beth Gibbons, of course! Why didn't I think of her! :doh Beautiful woman, almost perfect to me.


----------



## tigerlilly

garrett hedlund <3










ryan reynolds <3










and my girlcrush... amy smart


----------



## Unlikely hero

Megan Fox is my main jawn.










Demi Lovato is my side jawn.


----------



## Jurexic5

tigerlilly said:


> ryan reynolds <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my girlcrush... amy smart


Oh my, you just reminded me of my guy crushes, Ryan Reynolds and Chris Evans. I'm not gonna post a pic. I feel weird enough just saying that.

Did you watch/enjoy 'Just Friends'? Anna Faris is crazy funny in that one. :b


----------



## tigerlilly

Jurexic5 said:


> Did you watch/enjoy 'Just Friends'? Anna Faris is crazy funny in that one. :b


hahahahahah YES that's one of my favorite movies ever! and yeah anna faris is hilarious... especially the part with the toothpaste XD


----------



## pokeherpro

Im not reading 50 pages to see if someone has already mentioned Evangelline Lilly from Lost. She is incredible. 
How could you not love her...?


----------



## miminka

I currently am trying to get over a crush on Christopher Bear. He's the drummer from Grizzly Bear.... he's not really a celebrity. Just an indie celebrity I guess.

:mushy

(Damn it why do I keep calling him Edward Bear? I guess I'm getting him and Edward Droste confused)


----------



## RemusLupin

I have way too many celebrity crushes.

Sort of a guilty pleasure, because they're easier than real-life crushes.

Naomi Watts, Naomi Watts, Naomi Watts!
Jennifer Aniston, Emma Watson, Olivia Wilde, and Jennifer Morrison.
Logan from Gilmore Girls, I can't ever spell the actor's name.
Dean from Supernatural, don't know his name.
Orlando Bloom, yes. Don't judge.
Tina Fey!


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

John King...yummy


----------



## WayOut

Hayley Williams of Paramore (even though I don't really like her music lol)


























Jessicka Fodera of Jack off Jill, before she got really really fat (****ing awesome band too)


















There are a few more but I'm lazy :b


----------



## Hellosunshine

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> John King...yummy


hahaha I love the choice. So random but he's a silver fox! I happen to like Anderson Cooper a bit more though.


----------



## nubly

bonnie parker. looks like she had a mighty fine body


----------



## bezoomny

nubly said:


> bonnie parker. looks like she had a mighty fine body


I prefer:


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Faye Dunaway is the only woman I would go gay for.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Hellosunshine said:


> hahaha I love the choice. So random but he's a silver fox! I happen to like Anderson Cooper a bit more though.


I like Anderson but he is a boy, whereas The King is a man, in fact he is The Man. Anderson is all hysterical and undignified sometimes, like the whole Michael Jackson thing. The King was the only news source who didn't milk that story. I love getting up on sunday morning and eating breakfast with The King. He's hot hot HOT!!!!!


----------



## Lateralus

I decided my man crush is Paul Walker. He seems like a really cool laid back dude, and damn I wish I looked like him.


----------



## Witan

Taylor Swift


----------



## Stanley

I'm in love with *Nicole Scherzinger*










*Emily Browning*










*Olga Kurylenko*










*Megan Fox*










Hayden Panetierre










*Amanda Bynes*










*Sarah Chalke*


----------



## Jurexic5

is that sarah chalke? no wai.

also, i don't mean to single you out since there are others, but i noticed you chose some really revealing pictures there... pretty/cute outfits are more of a turn on for me than showing skin.. to each their own.


----------



## AussiePea

omfg @ Emily Browning. she wins this thread.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Daniel Day Lewis....nom.


----------



## nubly

liv tyler. she has big feet but shes very beautiful and has nice pale skin


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang

hawt


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Needs some more...


----------



## kos

if i was gay, Anthony Kiedis of the Red Hot Chili Peppers









Since im not Ashley Leggat from the popular Canadian show Life With Derek.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

BOXXY!!!


----------



## zookeeper

Neko Case. What's there not to love? (I got to meet her too!)


----------



## TaniaN

Johnny Depp, I've had a crush on him since he was in 21 Jumpstreet. I was about 9 or 10! Too lazy to find a pic, you all know what he look like!


----------



## Witan

Hayley Westenra <3


----------



## thelonelyloner

Emma Watson.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Terry O'Quinn, yes, I have a problem with the, ummm...older man thing, I like them a lot.


----------



## veron

^lol, don't worry, you aren't the only one. I liked my fair share of older men too... *blushes and hides*


----------



## pita

zookeeper said:


> Neko Case. What's there not to love? (I got to meet her too!)


There is very little not to love.

I enjoyed this interview with her:






Jian enjoys the sound of his own (admittedly nice) voice for about 2 minutes at the beginning, but you can probably fast forward through all that.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

veron said:


> ^lol, don't worry, you aren't the only one. I liked my fair share of older men too... *blushes and hides*


its nothing to be ashamed of, really.

Gabriel Byrne, oh hell yes


----------



## Efsee

Damon Albarn when he was younger








what a cutie

and if I were a lesbian, Regina Spektor. Because she is awesome:mushy


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ The only reason to watch Bridget Jones' Diary in my humble opinion ^


----------



## EagerMinnow84

whatsername75 said:


> Totally agree <3 Best Mr.Darcy ever.


I do love Matthew Macfadyen as Mr. Darcy as well in the film version. He was just so dark and brooding and the scene where he meets Elizabeth Bennett after she found out that he split up Jane and Mr. Bingley where he almost kissed her but he didn't but she wanted him to but she was to prideful... *sigh*


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

wow, so stern, so pretty!

and Colin Firth (I think thats his name) can never be hot in my mind. He will forever be the husband wearing the Santa suit in the other room while Ralph Fiennes bangs his wife.


----------



## Black_Widow

For me right now it's Cillian Murphy. I think he's an amazing actor and so gorgeous too! :mushy


----------



## somethinginthewind

My husband  Jensen Ackles aka Dean Winchester on Supernatural.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Steve


----------



## Joel

Kari Byron from Mythbusters!


----------



## letitrock

Kristen Stewart-She's cute and I can relate to her social awkwardness
FYI-in case u don't recognize her, she stars as Bella in Twilight








jESSICA aLBA IN "hONEY"








paul wasilewski









Jeremy Renner- starring in "The Hurt Locker" which has already been out in theaters and evryone says it's an amazing movie-haven't seen it but plan to


----------



## sociallyconscious

leonardo dicaprio, but not in his current state lol
i mean back in the 90's. if i knew how to post pictures i would.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

sociallyconscious said:


> leonardo dicaprio, but not in his current state lol
> i mean back in the 90's. if i knew how to post pictures i would.












I was obsessed with him during this era. I had this photo of him on my wall.

(How to post pictures:







)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I couldn't stand Leo back then, I found him so girly. I actually prefer him now, in the Departed it was cool how he finally started to look like a man.


----------



## bezoomny

Craig Horner from _Legend of the Seeker._ He's just adorable.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Daniel Day Lewis was just so beautiful as Newland Archer in the Age of Innocence


----------



## caflme

Gerard Butler - Phantom of the Opera

I too tried to post a photo but can't, must be a Linux thing.


----------



## Cheeky

Matt Damon and John Mayer.....sigh.....I'd take either. Or Both. 

.heart:heart:love


----------



## IcedOver

Kristen Bell
http://vipphoto.ru/idata/14321-0.jpg

Jenna Fischer
http://www.poptower.com/images/db/96/420/300/jenna-fischer.jpg

Jill Flint from the show "Royal Pains"
http://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/jill-flint.jpg


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I'd have to say Emma Watson as well.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Brenda Song










others i like is Zulay Henao
Jessica Alba 
Roselyn Sanchez


----------



## Hellosunshine

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I was obsessed with him during this era. I had this photo of him on my wall.
> 
> (How to post pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hell yea! I was a definetely part of "leo mania" of the late 90's. He was really gorgeous back then..ehh not so much now. I loved him in Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Snow Bunny

James Ransone, aww:









Andy Garcia, need I say more?









And why God why, do I have such a thing for Tim Roth?!?!? :um


----------



## EagerMinnow84

> And why God why, do I have such a thing for Tim Roth?!?!?


I will see you Tim Roth and raise you Gary Oldman










I really do not know why I have a thing for Gary Oldman. I thought he was kind of sexy in Batman Begins and The Dark Knight as well.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I will see you Tim Roth and raise you Gary Oldman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not know why I have a thing for Gary Oldman. I thought he was kind of sexy in Batman Begins and The Dark Knight as well.


I can understand the Gary Oldman thing, I think he's also a good looking guy (I say that as a heterosexual male.) I sort of had a man crush on him in the Harry Potter movies:


----------



## proximo20

and when I was a kid, it was Katerina Witt


----------



## nubly

inna sense said:


> BOXXY!!!


lol. yea she is pretty cute


----------



## seanybhoy

Wow ^ the gurlies usually like Ronaldo or Fabregas n ****.

I used to have a huge crush on Katie Melua :mushy lol

http://pub.tv2.no/multimedia/na/archive/00144/Katie_Melua_144510c.jpg

http://www.torstenmaue.net/bilder/katie_melua.jpg

http://uk.images.search.yahoo.com/i...&sigr=12k8t2lt8&sigi=11r51d85m&sigb=13jb3c8uf


----------



## heyJude

Chris Evans:










David Cook:










David Beckham:










Will Anderson of Parachute:










Girl Crush:

Camilla Belle:


----------



## Judi

Yamapi Tomohisa
Current obsession since it was the last thing I watched


----------



## AussiePea

heyJude said:


> Camilla Belle:


Oh my.............

/googles more!!


----------



## caflme

I can't get photos to post but my three are:

Viggo Mortensen
Gerard Butler
Sean Connery


----------



## caflme

Ok,

I still like: Kevin Costner and Mel Gibson too...


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Gabriel Byrne, please and thank you.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Bruce, always so beautiful.


----------



## nothing to fear

Celestite said:


> true beauty...


that is creepy as hell


----------



## nubly

^ they look like transexuals


----------



## seanybhoy

Lol chicks with dicks.


----------



## PickleNose

Fiona Apple. Not just a pretty face and definitely eccentric. I find that extremely attractive.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I recently discovered the geeky hotness of comedian Leo Allen



















Be still my beating heart.


----------



## KyleThomas

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I recently discovered the geeky hotness of comedian Leo Allen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be still my beating heart.


He looks a lot like documentary maker Louis Theroux:


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ He does! 
I think I have a thing for black rimmed glasses. 
Sigh.


----------



## Judi

Speaking of geeks with glasses. I really like this guy 
















He's from Flight of the Conchords, I also like his big lips, lol.


----------



## proximo20

Martine McCutcheon


----------



## LOooouise

david boreanaz - seeley booth from bones. yum


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Judi said:


> Speaking of geeks with glasses. I really like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Flight of the Conchords, I also like his big lips, lol.


Yeah he is adorable too.  I like Bret as well. He needs to wear some glasses I think. 
I love bespectacled guys.


----------



## millenniumman75

PickleNose said:


> Fiona Apple. Not just a pretty face and definitely eccentric. I find that extremely attractive.


Be careful.

What she needs is a good defense....
....'cause she's fee-lin-like-a-crim-i-nal-llll! :lol


----------



## delirium

I have a non-sexual male crush on Gordon Ramsay. I think he's the dog's bollocks.


----------



## shychick1

zach braff...mark wahlberg... my first was macgyver when I was like 6. gotta love mullets


----------



## rumjungle

I have a huge crush on Christina Hendricks. Sorry if your computer screens melt...


----------



## nightrain

Mika Nakashima :yes


----------



## EagerMinnow84

rumjungle said:


> I have a huge crush on Christina Hendricks. Sorry if your computer screens melt...


Yeah she is very beautiful. I hope she never loses weight, she looks perfect the way she is.

My French New Wave crush...










Jean Pierre Leaud.


----------



## tigerlilly

matthew raudsepp (mmmmm)


----------



## KyleThomas

tigerlilly said:


> matthew raudsepp (mmmmm)


He's got a _lot_ of teeth, that's for sure. :teeth


----------



## stina

Misha Collins:









Jensen Ackles: 









*melts*

<333


----------



## zookeeper

rumjungle said:


> I have a huge crush on Christina Hendricks. Sorry if your computer screens melt...


Good lord yes!! I remember her from firefly. But I find it a little sad that every time I read something about her they feel the need to mention her weight/figure, as if a woman who doesn't starve herself is so rare.


----------



## epril

TaniaN said:


> Johnny Depp, I've had a crush on him since he was in 21 Jumpstreet. I was about 9 or 10! Too lazy to find a pic, you all know what he look like!


He's one of my faves, although when I saw him first in "What's Eating Gilbert Grape" I didn't think he was that cute.


----------



## epril

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I couldn't stand Leo back then, I found him so girly. I actually prefer him now, in the Departed it was cool how he finally started to look like a man.


Ditto. In Titanic although I liked the movie and the relationship, I thought he looked too young and scrawny next to Rose.


----------



## nothing to fear

zookeeper said:


> Good lord yes!! I remember her from firefly. But I find it a little sad that every time I read something about her they feel the need to mention her weight/figure, as if a woman who doesn't starve herself is so rare.


yea, thats really odd


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I usually don't crush on Brad Pitt but he looked HOT in Inglourious Basterds with the moustache.


----------



## RemusLupin

Ooh, sign me up for the Supernatural boys! Jensen and Jared and Misha, I love all three of them <3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

_Juliette Binoche_









_
Marie-Josée Croze_


----------



## zookeeper

Whoever this was that played Inara on Firefly. Not the greatest actress, but I don't even care.


----------



## nubly

she died at the age of 27 but Thuy Trang sure was pretty :yes


----------



## Efsee

Judi said:


> Speaking of geeks with glasses. I really like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Flight of the Conchords, I also like his big lips, lol.


Jemaine is cute. I like when he does his sexy voice, @0:30




"Republic of Dominican, Amphibian, Presbytarian" :lol


----------



## AliBaba

Canadian Brotha said:


> Marie-Josée Croze[/I]


Croze does a nice turn as an assassin in Munich (Spielberg,2005). If you haven't seen this you should. It's a bit of a slow burn & her part is brief. But, she's sexy as hell & (SPOILER) she has a death scene that involves full frontal female nudity and some type of very inventive projectile weapon.


----------



## tutliputli

Jim Morrison. Yeah, I know he's dead, but he was incredibly attractive.


----------



## VCL XI

Zane Buzby


----------



## tutliputli

VCL XI said:


> Zane Buzby


 :lol


----------



## liarsclub

> Terry O'Quinn


haha, I'm going to have to second this. Mostly just his character. Especially since that smoke monster took him over..


----------



## Girl_Loner

KT Tarana!!

I couldnt find photos that did his looks justice, hilarious.
Although he looks better with his hair down.







Agree with Jermaine too...have you's seen Eagle Vs Shark?
It's one of my favorite films.


----------



## N3XT2NON3

*Singer, Melanie Fiona
*


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Annie Leibovitz takes beautiful photos. Holy ****.


----------



## Witan

zookeeper said:


> Whoever this was that played Inara on Firefly. Not the greatest actress, but I don't even care.


That would be Morena Baccarin, the babe from Brazil. And I second that :heart:heart:heart


----------



## Chrisalone

]

_Kate Beckinsale ......mmmm_


----------



## epril

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I usually don't crush on Brad Pitt but he looked HOT in Inglourious Basterds with the moustache.


I don like mustaches


----------



## Canadian Brotha

AliBaba said:


> Croze does a nice turn as an assassin in Munich (Spielberg,2005). If you haven't seen this you should. It's a bit of a slow burn & her part is brief. But, she's sexy as hell & (SPOILER) she has a death scene that involves full frontal female nudity and some type of very inventive projectile weapon.


Thanks for the tip man, she has a few short performances I've seen & one as a main character but I would like to see her in more films so I'll check that one as well


----------



## LostPancake

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Annie Leibovitz takes beautiful photos. Holy ****.


wow, that is great. who gets pics of hands like that? it's like the old portraits from the renaissance.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Girl_Loner said:


> KT Tarana!!
> 
> I couldnt find photos that did his looks justice, hilarious.
> Although he looks better with his hair down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with Jermaine too...have you's seen Eagle Vs Shark?
> It's one of my favorite films.


that was pretty funny


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

LostPancake said:


> wow, that is great. who gets pics of hands like that? it's like the old portraits from the renaissance.


yeah she's awesome, I love her work in Vanity Fair. my guess is Daniel Day Lewis is in full Age of Innocence mode when this pic was taken.


----------



## Efsee

VCL XI said:


> Zane Buzby


sexy :lol


----------



## nightrain

Anna Friel


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ She was really good in Pushing Daisies. I didn't even know she was British until I saw her in an interview.

Speaking of Pushing Daisies...










Lee Pace is absolutely adorable!










I want some of that pie.


----------



## nightrain

hahaha  <3


----------



## EagerMinnow84




----------



## zookeeper

I was 11 when I saw her in the _Rocketeer_. And she's still awesome.


----------



## tigerlilly

bruno campos, he plays charlie on royal pains which is like my new favorite show.


----------



## retropat

I'm smitten with Emma Watson. I think she's such a class act. She's also beautiful and I admire her acting abilities.


----------



## Toad Licker

My favorite new girl:

http://www.kerlimusic.com/gallerydetail.aspx?fid=1791&phid=3595


----------



## merryk

I enjoy the many looks of Adam Lambert, and I flove his personality!! Decent singer, too.
His wit and communication style leave me all happy...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Formerly with Okkervil River, presently with Shearwater...

Jonathan Meiburg.



















He is a gorgeous man.


----------



## Franky

Ha some people have some obscure crushes.

I love Taylor Swift


----------



## nubly

joey jung. one of the most beautiful women ive seen


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Katie Holmes!!!


----------



## ChrissyQ

^ I love Katie Holmes too!


----------



## Mellah

Of course its .... Johnny Depp!










I also think Will Smith is hot










I have a girl crush on Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mellah said:


> Of course its .... Johnny Depp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think Will Smith is hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a girl crush on Scarlett Johansson


It's interesting how similar Johnny Depp & Will Smith look in those shots


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

pardon me, but Ive always thought that Johnny Depp could benefit from a good washing.


----------



## Joel

1993, the year I first discovered I like girls but I think it was more of a crush on Kimberly Hart/Pink Ranger rather than Amy Jo Johnson.


----------



## nothing to fear

david byrne <3


















with brian eno









and some hot japanese chicks who play awesome music !!

wata from boris


















yoshimi from the boredoms. i kind of wish i was her :/


----------



## AussiePea

Well the first guy shares my last name so he is auto cool.

And to keep with this awesome theme: Rose Byrne



















/dies


----------



## rdrr

when i meet the girl on the right, Hayley Williams, lead singer of Paramore, in October, I will have a giddy smile from ear to ear. I hope to get a cool pic with her and an autograph. A yes to my marriage proposal might be a stretch, lolllllll.


----------



## AussiePea

Her shirt is asking to be kissed. Like you couldn't even get in trouble if you did because she is ASKING for it!!!!


----------



## N3XT2NON3

Joel said:


> 1993, the year I first discovered I like girls but I think it was more of a crush on Kimberly Hart/Pink Ranger rather than Amy Jo Johnson.


come to think of it, she reminds me of natalie portman in this pic


----------



## miminka

*Irina Lazareanu*: I've gotten some comparisons to her once in a great while



















And *Michelle Williams*: One of my favourite actresses



















How could I forget _River Phoenix River Phoenix River Phoenix River Phoenix River Phoenix_...


----------



## Pocketfox

i totally didn't expect to see brian eno show up.

_awesome_


----------



## zookeeper

They're both almost twice my age, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## Lateralus

I just saw this girl for the first time today and I am speechless. Her name is Nicky Whelan and she's an Australian actress.



















Yeah, stare for a while.


----------



## AussiePea

She's a terrible actress but her body certainly makes up for it.


----------



## Iced Soul

Celeb Crushes...
Johnny Depp, but he's like one of those default crushes for me.

Cillian Murphy... gorgeous.








Terrence Howard








Patrick Stump








Tom Felton









There are more, but I don't have the patience to find pictures of them all or list them.
I shouldn't really say they are crushes, but if I had a chance to date them, I would definitely not say no.


----------



## spwill

Mia Kirshner- gorgeous eyes with a soothing voice that I can listen to all day. She's probably the biggest celebrity crush i've ever had!


----------



## Green Eyes

My celebrity crushes:

Jensen Ackles


Robert Pattinson


Wentworth Miller


MIKA


----------



## meowgirl

i'm not homosexual or anything but i have a girl crush on gwen stefani... she's my idol!^_^


----------



## Iced Soul

meowgirl said:


> i'm not homosexual or anything but i have a girl crush on gwen stefani... she's my idol!^_^


I know what you mean. 
I have a few girl crushes as well.
Mainly, Christina Ricci and Scarlett Jo


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Iced Soul said:


> Cillian Murphy... gorgeous.


Those eyes! Those cheekbones! That accent!

Ok, that's enough. 

I agree, btw.


----------



## Lateralus

It's interesting...there are a lot of guys posted in this thread that are really skinny (like Cillian).


----------



## Pocketfox

I don't usually like to talk about this sort of thing. But am I the only one who finds the woman Lateralus posted not at all attractive?


----------



## Lateralus

Pocketfox said:


> I don't usually like to talk about this sort of thing. But am I the only one who finds the woman Lateralus posted not at all attractive?


Probably so, out of straight men anyway. It's OK, I was apparently the only one who never found Topanga even remotely attractive.


----------



## zookeeper

Pocketfox said:


> I don't usually like to talk about this sort of thing. But am I the only one who finds the woman Lateralus posted not at all attractive?


She's pretty, but it looks like her body was carved from granite. I thought women were supposed to be curvy and soft and cuddly, where I don't have to worry about having my eyes grated off by ab muscles or impaled on protruding ribs.

Having said that, she must work her *** off to look like that, so as long as she's happy.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

she is way manlier than Robert Pattinson.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

You could park a car between her legs. She has a well-proportioned body, though. You can tell she works out her legs (and everything else, because you don't just look like that otherwise). She actually looks less potrude-y than most women that size, though. Then again, that could all be edited out. I really have no idea lol. I think she's attractive.


----------



## nothing to fear

it tends to be really difficult for me to find celebrities really attractive to the point where i have a lame crush. i have to know more about them and actually like some kind of work they've done. which is why i tend to only have crushes on musicians i listen to. not as much for actors since i don't watch a whole lot of films.


----------



## Lateralus

I really don't think she's all that muscular, and she isn't bony. She's just perfectly toned and athletic, which happens to be my ideal type. But you know everyone has different preferences, which is a good thing. 

Saying she's more masculine than Robert Pattinson doesn't mean much of anything either, considering he'd probably struggle to complete one pushup or pullup. I gotta admit he's got a handsome face though.

Taking her body out of the equation, she is still quite attractive.


----------



## zookeeper

Lateralus said:


> Taking her body out of the equation, she is still quite attractive.


She's got some eyes on her, that's for sure.


----------



## Iced Soul

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Those eyes! Those cheekbones! That accent!
> 
> Ok, that's enough.
> 
> I agree, btw.


Yes, Cillian is... gorgeous.
Been my fave celeb for a while now. He's one of the few people I will go see a movie for no matter how bad it is. :b


----------



## Iced Soul

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> You could park a car between her legs. She has a well-proportioned body, though. You can tell she works out her legs (and everything else, because you don't just look like that otherwise). *She actually looks less potrude-y than most women that size, though.* Then again, that could all be edited out. I really have no idea lol. I think she's attractive.


True. A lot of those girls that size always look like they're going to cut you with one of their pointy edges. She's not soft and cuddly, but she's, um... not sharp.


----------



## Daxter

Jennifer Love Hewitt.










Actually I didn't really pay much attention to her chest until I got to see her in more films and series. And even then, I care more for that face. She _looks_ like a sweet and kind person. And I think she is. Those looks make me want to cuddle her. I also like how she manages to stay cute. At 30.

I have a thing for cute girls. I think I prefer them more than 'hot' ones like Megan Fox.


----------



## layitontheline

Amanda Schull... there are no words

http://www.geocities.com/amandaschull/center09.jpg
http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTIxMjQ5MDE0OV5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTYwNDg1NDY2._V1._SX575_SY383_.jpg


----------



## nubly

Daxter said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't really pay much attention to her chest until I got to see her in more films and series. And even then, I care more for that face. She _looks_ like a sweet and kind person. And I think she is. Those looks make me want to cuddle her. I also like how she manages to stay cute. At 30.
> 
> I have a thing for cute girls. I think I prefer them more than 'hot' ones like Megan Fox.


Jennifer Love Hewitt is one of the most beautiful women out there. And yea the 'girl-next-door' look is more attractive than the seductress look.


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah she is pretty incredible.


----------



## nubly

kim kardashian. her butt is way too big but she is a very beautiful woman


----------



## Pocketfox

nubly said:


> butt is way too big


there is no such thing


----------



## LostPancake

Daxter said:


> I also like how she manages to stay cute. At 30.


hey, you say that like it's strange, but there are lots of women even older that are also cute. i've known old ladies that were cute!


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Luna Lovegood


----------



## Iced Soul

inna sense said:


> Luna Lovegood


She sort of has this 'other world' look to her. Maybe because she's so pale and her hair is blonde, but it's extremely beautiful.


----------



## lonely_girl

John Krasinski, Jim from The Office (American version). In the interviews I've seen, he seems a lot like his TV character...cute, funny and witty. He has a "boy next door" quality about him that I like. I'm probably getting too old to have a celeb crush, but oh well!


----------



## banjerbanjo

Marjane Satrapi


----------



## Were

Lonneke Engel


----------



## zookeeper

banjerbanjo said:


> Marjane Satrapi


There is something about Iranian women, isn't there? I swear the entire country is inhabited solely by gorgeous women and religious realots.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe

the list:
johnny depp, helena bonham carter, jim parsons, david tennant, matt smith, colin morgan, bradley james, angel coulby, tegan and sara quin, owen pallett (if he was't a gay man...or if I was, I would be ALL OVER him lol)
...the list could go on and on, but those are the top ones at the moment


----------



## finster

*Lacey Chabert*



















I'm sorry but I thought Gretchen Weiners was sooo hot in Mean Girls and I promptly fell in love with Lacey on the spot.

I never saw Lost in Space or Party of Five or anything else she has done, so in reality I have a crush on Gretchen Weiners and not Lacey .

BTW, I am so computer illiterate that even with reading FAQ's it took me an hour to post a picture (didn't know how) so my apologies if it didn't work.

Edit: Oh geez, I didn't realize that previous post even existed. Told you I didn't know what I was doing. Sorry for anyone who had to look at it. I deleted it.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

yeah um I didn't realize how hot this guy was when he's not wearing an SS uniform


----------



## Iced Soul

Stilla said:


> Totally agree with that, he's amazing.
> 
> I also like Kyle Gallner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had sooooo many celebrity crushes, my substitute instead of a real boyfriend :no


He's totally cute.


----------



## nubly

zookeeper said:


> There is something about Iranian women, isn't there? I swear the entire country is inhabited solely by gorgeous women and religious realots.


samething with IDF women. YUM!










IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah um I didn't realize how hot this guy was when he's not wearing an SS uniform
> i've always liked how the SS uniforms looked. hugo boss always had good taste


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lol, I meant that he wasn't hot in an SS uniform, they're kinda creepy.


----------



## nubly

Evelyn Lyn.
aaaaah if only I worked in that industry


----------



## christ~in~me

Ryan Gosling-Only in the notebook though
Vin Diesel
Johnny Depp
Danny Masterson_Only with his "Hyde" hair


----------



## odicepaul

Emily Deschanel -Bones series on FOX

HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scintilla

Brandon Flowers from The Killers


----------



## Squirrelevant

Rachel McAdams


----------



## Black_Widow

Iced Soul said:


> Celeb Crushes...
> 
> Cillian Murphy... gorgeous.


Yay! This is a current celeb crush of mine at the moment too! I adore that picture of him -so lovely and he's such a fantastic actor too!


----------



## Emerald3

It's really wrong but quite a few of the male celebs I like are older men... Vincent D'Orinfrio, Mark Harmon, William Peterson.

Although I do like some younger celebs.


----------



## miminka

lonely_girl said:


> *John Krasinski*, Jim from The Office (American version). In the interviews I've seen, he seems a lot like his TV character...cute, funny and witty. He has a "boy next door" quality about him that I like. I'm probably getting too old to have a celeb crush, but oh well!


*sigh* Agreed!










Perhaps that has something do to with me hating his love interest on _The Office_ so much? She is annoying though...


----------



## nubly

Fann Wong- she has that sweet innocent look


----------



## jralva86

http://image.com.com/tv/images/processed/photo_viewer/1b/a1/30875.jpg

more of a past crush since i have no recent ones, but brooke from season six of antm, what a beautiful girl.


----------



## strawberryjulius

nubly said:


> Evelyn Lyn.
> aaaaah if only I worked in that industry


What does that guy's shirt say in the background? Haha.


----------



## AussiePea

"I'm not a gynecologist but I'll take a closer look" haha. Ahh the porn industry xD


----------



## Iced Soul

whatsername75 said:


> Brandon Flowers from The Killers


Yes. He is gorgeous.



Black_Widow said:


> Yay! This is a current celeb crush of mine at the moment too! I adore that picture of him -so lovely and he's such a fantastic actor too!


He is a wonderful actor. He's one of the reasons I watch 28 Days Later so often.


----------



## veron

strawberryjulius said:


> What does that guy's shirt say in the background? Haha.


Lol, that's what I was wondering too


----------



## Black_Widow

Iced Soul said:


> He is a wonderful actor. He's one of the reasons I watch 28 Days Later so often.


Same here!  I recently picked that one up on dvd as it happens as after checking out other movies of his - and realising he was the same actor who'd also played Jim in addition to remembering how much I liked watching the movie when first seeing it around 2001/2002 - I just had to get it! Though have to admit what really got me crushing on him was seeing him in Batman Begins and Red Eye - especially the latter.  I've also seen him in Sunshine, The Edge of Love, Watching The Detectives, and Breakfast on Pluto so far. Loved his performances in all of them - and can't wait to check out more of his movies. He's one of the most gorgeous talented versatile actors I've ever seen onscreen - that is for sure!


----------



## RedTulip

Emerald3 said:


> .. Vincent D'Orinfrio


I like Vincent too and what a great actor.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

the ex and current assistants of mr monk










Bitty Schram










Traylor Howard


----------



## zookeeper

I don't know what Bergman had in his camera, but she looks gorgeous in every shot.


----------



## leonardess

Is that Liv Ullman?...or am thinking of someone else.. I always thought she was gorgeous, so fresh-looking.


----------



## zookeeper

leonardess said:


> Is that Liv Ullman?...or am thinking of someone else.. I always thought she was gorgeous, so fresh-looking.


It sure is. And she sure is.


----------



## pokeherpro

These two are my current ones:


----------



## AussiePea

bleh, I have had enough of Stewart.


----------



## pokeherpro

I liked her before that Twilight movie but I know she's in the news way too much...but lucky for me, I don't listen to the news, especially celeb news, unless someone dies or something.


----------



## retropat

Ospi said:


> bleh, I have had enough of Stewart.


Not me.


----------



## Iced Soul

Black_Widow said:


> Same here!  I recently picked that one up on dvd as it happens as after checking out other movies of his - and realising he was the same actor who'd also played Jim in addition to remembering how much I liked watching the movie when first seeing it around 2001/2002 - I just had to get it! Though have to admit what really got me crushing on him was seeing him in Batman Begins and Red Eye - especially the latter.  I've also seen him in Sunshine, The Edge of Love, Watching The Detectives, and Breakfast on Pluto so far. Loved his performances in all of them - and can't wait to check out more of his movies. He's one of the most gorgeous talented versatile actors I've ever seen onscreen - that is for sure!


Yeah, that was insane that I didn't even realize it was him the very first time I watched, yet I kept thinking the guy was really cute and looked a lot like Cillian. Yes, he was just perfect in Batman Begins. I swear, I watched that movie so many times the dvd broke. Most likely from rewinding it. His movies are always so good and he jumps into the characters he plays so well. He's just awesome and not at all bad to look at. :yes


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Black_Widow

Iced Soul said:


> Yeah, that was insane that I didn't even realize it was him the very first time I watched, yet I kept thinking the guy was really cute and looked a lot like Cillian. Yes, he was just perfect in Batman Begins. I swear, I watched that movie so many times the dvd broke. Most likely from rewinding it. His movies are always so good and he jumps into the characters he plays so well. He's just awesome and not at all bad to look at. :yes


lol I don't think it's insane at all. He looks very different in Batman Begins to how he does in 28 Days Later, as not only is he playing a totally different kind of character but by the time he played Scarecrow it was a few years later. To begin with I really was convinced Batman Begins was the first movie I'd ever noticed him in. I was thinking 'Wow who is that guy? There's something really fascinating about him! I need to find out more!' which then led to me looking him up on the internet movie database, and then I spotted 28 Days Later in the filmography. For a moment I was confused as thought 'wow, I remember that film, but don't remember seeing him in that'. Only to then discover he'd been one of the main characters and that I had seen him before! LOL!

Totally agreeing with you on Batman Begins. He's just absolutely awesome in it! I thought it was such a shame his character only re-appeared in the Dark Knight for a few minutes. Though I know the story was really about the joker, I'd love to have seen that character further developed and have taken a more significant part in events. I thought his performance was one of the best things about Batman Begins, right alongside Christian Bale's and Liam Neeson's performances! 

I also recently picked up the movie Disco Pigs, which I think came out the same year (or maybe it was the year before) 28 Days Later did. It's not exactly what you'd call a cheery happy story - it's a pretty heavy (even depressing) kind of movie to watch. But at the same time - if you don't mind tear jerker type films - I'd highly recommend it if you've never seen it before. I personally think it's one of his best performances! Very intense, and convincing. I couldn't stop thinking about it for ages, well after the movie had reached it's end!



Iced Soul said:


> He's just awesome and not at all bad to look at. :yes


I think he's just totally swoonworthy gorgeous!  It's funny...when first seeing him in Batman Begins I can't honestly say I felt that way about him straight off. But at the same time there was definitely something about his face that made me want to look at him again and again. And then when I saw him in Red Eye, that really did it for me. He suddenly really grew on me, and since I've been totally hooked! It's something about those eyes of his, his cheekbones, and his voice too (whether I hear him talk in an Irish accent or an American one). I just find it so mesmerising! (lol!)


----------



## miminka

*Jean Shrimpton*








... I should probably stop crushing on models...


----------



## AussiePea

Or woman who looked like that 40 years ago  Must admit, they were far more glamorous back then.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Linda Cardellini


----------



## KumagoroBeam

mine are a bit weird, maybe...

hizaki from versailles. i admire him a lot.










and hope sandoval from mazzy star.


----------



## AussiePea

I like how this page has no men, but I'm gonna change it 

Even as a straight man, I would consider turning gay for:


----------



## Girl_Loner

^yes <3 him,but only in a Wolvie costume:heart:heart:heart


----------



## AussiePea

KumagoroBeam said:


> ^my first one is a guy. i swear.


:afr



Girl_Loner said:


> ^yes <3 him,but only in a Wolvie costume:heart:heart:heart











??


----------



## Girl_Loner

I am that much of a Wolvie lover that I have seen that picture >.<

and thanks for showing it again...might make it my wallpaper for a while hehe.


----------



## Efsee

Not a crush but I think natasha khan is very pretty, and I like her style


----------



## strawberryjulius

Bou! Haha, yes, it is a man. :b I don't like him, though.









Gackt. <3 <3

And you aren't living until you listen to Korean boy bands.


----------



## Lateralus

Irresistable.


----------



## valley_girl1919

God there are alot of celebrity girl crushes that I have but at the moment it is MEGAN FOX i dont care what anyone says about her I think she is so hott. She may need to be careful if she where ever around me i might jump her bones..lol.. i get lost in her pretty eyes


----------



## ChrissyQ

Roger Shackelford!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lateralus said:


> Irresistable.


Who is that? I'm not on top of my celebs are at all


----------



## Lateralus

Canadian Brotha said:


> Who is that? I'm not on top of my celebs are at all


Gina Carano, she's an MMA fighter and could kick the crap out of all of us.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I want my stomach to look like that. :b


----------



## AussiePea

Woah she is fit!


----------



## zookeeper

For years I've had a huge voice-crush on Patti Schmidt, who used to host _Brave New Waves_ on CBC. I'd marry her just so she could lull me to sleep with her voice again.


----------



## shadowmask

valley_girl1919 said:


> God there are alot of celebrity girl crushes that I have but at the moment it is MEGAN FOX i dont care what anyone says about her I think she is so hott. She may need to be careful if she where ever around me i might jump her bones..lol.. i get lost in her pretty eyes


Yeah, those toe-thumbs are so HAWT.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I don't care if Sarkozy is an ugly little man and filthy politician, I'd hit it like a screen door in a tornado.








(was it ok to say that? it might evoke the p-word a bit too much)


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

he looks like a goblin.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

Skeet Ulrich (Jericho, Scream, etc)










Orland Bloom










Captain Jack Sparrow (NOT Johnny Depp)


----------



## MrWorry




----------



## scintilla

somethinginthewind said:


> When I was 16 I had the biggest crush on Orlando Bloom. ^ Like the kind where you cut their pictures out of magazines and put them on your wall.


haha me too! Except I liked him when I was younger, about 13/14, during my Lord of the Rings phase :b lol


----------



## nothing to fear

whatsername75 said:


> haha me too! Except I liked him when I was younger, about 13/14, during my Lord of the Rings phase :b lol


i was like that for elijah wood. a major LOTR and frodo fangirl, haha, it was a bit pathetic. at least my friend was as equally as obsessive for orlando so it didn't feel strange.
however my obsession with the smashing pumpkins and billy corgan, at that age, was very embarrassing to look back on..
(and random trivia, i bet part of the reason i favoured elijah is because his favourite band was also the pumpkins..)


----------



## FishingWithLoki

There are too many to list! Ha!

My first crushes (we're taking a trip back in time now...) were the young and gorgeous Catherine Deveuve (I was hooked after seeing Repulsion)










and following that, the classic beauty of Isabelle Adjani










But more recently, I've grown fond of Jennifer Love Hewitt and Jessica Alba.


----------



## spwill

MrWorry said:


>


For pure eye candy in a movie, not much beats Jennifer Connelly in Career Opportunities. It's the only reason to watch the movie.


----------



## Witan

Michelle Trachtenberg :mushy:mushy:mushy


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Lateralus said:


> Irresistable.


Wow it took 62 pages to get a picture of Gina up here. Guys must just be intimidated.


----------



## lb756

Felicity Kendal is an actress in an old British sitcom called "The Good Life", and I have a soft spot for her. 

She is rather old now, but still quite pretty.

Also, Nigella Lawson is pretty but I have a big weakness for brunettes.


----------



## Lateralus

Hank Scorpio said:


> Wow it took 62 pages to get a picture of Gina up here. Guys must just be intimidated.


Haha yeah. Was that really the first time someone has posted her?


----------



## Witan

Hank Scorpio said:


> Wow it took 62 pages to get a picture of Gina up here. Guys must just be intimidated.


She's cute in that gif.


----------



## nubly

Witan said:


> Michelle Trachtenberg :mushy:mushy:mushy


she looks cute. has that girl next door thing going for her


----------



## miminka

*Lead Singer of Glass Candy*








So gorgeous...

*Young Harmony Korine* 








Nice and sickly looking... :mushy

*Alice Glass of Crystal Castles*








She's too cool for her own good.

I never have really intense crushes on people.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Lady Sovereign:









Lisa from The Veronicas (dark hair):









Ellen Page:









Jason Mraz:









Sonia Tayeh:


----------



## tigerlilly

i'm straight, but...


----------



## Witan

tigerlilly said:


> i'm straight, but...


I'm straight too, but in that vein:




























Hey, they invented the word "mancrush" for a reason, ya know!


----------



## tigerlilly

Witan said:


> I'm straight too, but in that vein:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, they invented the word "mancrush" for a reason, ya know!


I LOVE THIS GUY! you know he has a show now. it's called castle or something like that. he plays a mystery novelist working with the police or something.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

amelie!!!


----------



## Iced Soul

Black_Widow said:


> lol I don't think it's insane at all. He looks very different in Batman Begins to how he does in 28 Days Later, as not only is he playing a totally different kind of character but by the time he played Scarecrow it was a few years later. To begin with I really was convinced Batman Begins was the first movie I'd ever noticed him in. I was thinking 'Wow who is that guy? There's something really fascinating about him! I need to find out more!' which then led to me looking him up on the internet movie database, and then I spotted 28 Days Later in the filmography. For a moment I was confused as thought 'wow, I remember that film, but don't remember seeing him in that'. Only to then discover he'd been one of the main characters and that I had seen him before! LOL!
> 
> Totally agreeing with you on Batman Begins. He's just absolutely awesome in it! I thought it was such a shame his character only re-appeared in the Dark Knight for a few minutes. Though I know the story was really about the joker, I'd love to have seen that character further developed and have taken a more significant part in events. I thought his performance was one of the best things about Batman Begins, right alongside Christian Bale's and Liam Neeson's performances!
> 
> I also recently picked up the movie Disco Pigs, which I think came out the same year (or maybe it was the year before) 28 Days Later did. It's not exactly what you'd call a cheery happy story - it's a pretty heavy (even depressing) kind of movie to watch. But at the same time - if you don't mind tear jerker type films - I'd highly recommend it if you've never seen it before. I personally think it's one of his best performances! Very intense, and convincing. I couldn't stop thinking about it for ages, well after the movie had reached it's end!
> 
> I think he's just totally swoonworthy gorgeous!  It's funny...when first seeing him in Batman Begins I can't honestly say I felt that way about him straight off. But at the same time there was definitely something about his face that made me want to look at him again and again. And then when I saw him in Red Eye, that really did it for me. He suddenly really grew on me, and since I've been totally hooked! It's something about those eyes of his, his cheekbones, and his voice too (whether I hear him talk in an Irish accent or an American one). I just find it so mesmerising! (lol!)


I have to look up more movies with Cillain in them. His acting is superb and he's just so beautiful, it's like a crime. No guy should look that good. His voice, those eyes, that facial structure is just too much to deal with. I sound like a crazy fan, but he's just ultimately good looking.
And it's funny that some movies I've seen him in, I didn't realize it was him until I found out he was in it and saw the movie again. It was also so wrong he was only in Dark Knight for a few minutes. I love that movie. Also, will be picking up Disco Pigs. Any movie with him in it, is worth seeing no matter what. 

Was just watching Scream last night and Skeet Ulrich and Matthew Lillard. Made me just... melt. Matthew is so funny, nerdy, and goofy, you know you'd have a great time with him.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Classic handsome actor:

Keir Dullea, star of 2001: A Space Odyssey, David & Lisa and Bunny Lake is Missing. He kind of reminds me of Anthony Perkins.


----------



## Iced Soul

AudreyHepburn said:


> *Young Harmony Korine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and sickly looking... :mushy


Cute. :yes He reminds me of Jughead from the Archie comics with that crown on.
I love those comics.



EagerMinnow84 said:


> Classic handsome actor:
> 
> Keir Dullea, star of 2001: A Space Odyssey, David & Lisa and Bunny Lake is Missing. He kind of reminds me of Anthony Perkins.


Now, that's a handsome man.


----------



## Neptunus

Christopher Walken - the younger years.


----------



## zookeeper

Witan said:


> I'm straight too, but in that vein:
> 
> Hey, they invented the word "mancrush" for a reason, ya know!


I'm noticing a theme here...


----------



## Fluffy Bunny Feet

For some reason, I've never really had crushes on actors, I mostly go for the musicians. Lately I've been obsessed with David Bowie, he has so much talent and an incredibly sexy voice.










Also, I have long-standing crush on Trent Reznor.


----------



## leonardess

I get the strangest celebrity crushes....

It's been these two for a while now....

Because he has that naughty look:









Because of his expansive mind:









I know, I know, but I think they are both yum!!


----------



## miminka

Iced Soul said:


> Cute. :yes He reminds me of Jughead from the Archie comics with that crown on.
> I love those comics.


Isn't he? I wish I could be him...


----------



## EagerMinnow84

^ A friend of mine loves him. She loves the scrawny sickly looking guys. :b


----------



## Perfectionist

Matthew Gray Gubler (plays Spencer Reid) of Criminal Minds.

His character is so dorky and awkward and unloved. I love it. I just want to do such unmentionable-on-this-forum things to him.


----------



## Witan

Perfectionist said:


> Matthew Gray Gubler (plays Spencer Reid) of Criminal Minds.
> 
> His character is so dorky and awkward and unloved. I love it. I just want to do such unmentionable-on-this-forum things to him.


Oh jeez, I hate that guy. I tend to like dorky people, but he's just way over the top. The only time when I thought he was tolerable was when he was on drugs and told off that one dark haired chick on the team.



zookeeper said:


> I'm noticing a theme here...


----------



## jralva86

i have always had a thing for charlize theron, so funny, so sweet, so beautiful. stuart townsend isnt good enough for her :no


----------



## miminka

EagerMinnow84 said:


> ^ A friend of mine loves him. *She loves the scrawny sickly looking guys.* :b


Me too...


----------



## Iced Soul

AudreyHepburn said:


> Isn't he? I wish I could be him...


He definitely is beautiful and he seems so interesting. His gaze is intriguing.


----------



## Black_Widow

Iced Soul said:


> I have to look up more movies with Cillain in them. His acting is superb and he's just so beautiful, it's like a crime. No guy should look that good. His voice, those eyes, that facial structure is just too much to deal with. I sound like a crazy fan, but he's just ultimately good looking.


Well it doesn't sound in the least bit crazy to me lol! I can fully appreciate exactly where you come from with that. He is totally out of this world beautiful! And very fascinating to watch 



Iced Soul said:


> And it's funny that some movies I've seen him in, I didn't realize it was him until I found out he was in it and saw the movie again. It was also so wrong he was only in Dark Knight for a few minutes. I love that movie. Also, will be picking up Disco Pigs. Any movie with him in it, is worth seeing no matter what.


I agree it was very disappointing he hardly appeared in TDK. :-( I'd have loved for him to have played a bigger part in that movie. I do hope that one day they decide to bring him back as Dr Crane in another sequel in which he does so - as would love to see that character further developed!

Hope you enjoy Disco Pigs by the way! I will warn you that it is a pretty heavy depressing film, but it does have a good story and is well worth seeing for Cillians performance as well as Elaine Cassidy's who is also very good in it imo!


----------



## nubly

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

...like a screen door in a tornado...


----------



## Genelle

TheDaffodil said:


> Lady Sovereign:
> 
> Lisa from The Veronicas (dark hair):


omg yes!! lol


----------



## Genelle

I'm also straight, but..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

nubly said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt


I like her & indeed I like a sweet booty but in this post what hits me the most is that pic of TD Jakes with the caption, lol, my mom watches him preach regularly, haha


----------



## miminka

Iced Soul said:


> He definitely is beautiful and he seems so interesting. His gaze is intriguing.


:mushy:love2 Yeah... I can't stare at it too long though...


----------



## miminka

When I was about six or seven I used to have a crush on Tommy from _The Rugrats_. I'm not even kidding... that's just weird.


----------



## AussiePea

jralva86 said:


> i have always had a thing for charlize theron, so funny, so sweet, so beautiful. stuart townsend isnt good enough for her :no


Amazing.


----------



## Judi

I've been watching too much Red Dwarf 
























And the best one XD









Smeghead!


----------



## Black_Widow

I don't know if I'd call it a crush exactly. But have to admit there was a point where I did fancy Rimmer a bit! Chris Barrie was pretty nice looking (imo) back then!


----------



## AussiePea

haha Judi, Red Dwarf is so awesome. Respect.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

I love me some Sunday morning news


----------



## loopylu68

James Dean ,Marlon Brando & Tim Daly


----------



## Genelle

^ Marlon Brando


----------



## bookscoffee

Navi Rawat from the OC and Numb3rs









Kelly Monaco from General Hospital









Steve Burton from General Hospital









Logan-Marshall Green - OC and Dark Blue


----------



## Iced Soul

AudreyHepburn said:


> When I was about six or seven I used to have a crush on Tommy from _The Rugrats_. I'm not even kidding... that's just weird.


Are you serious? I used to have a crush on Tommy and Chucky, too. :rofl


----------



## LostPancake

is it possible to have a crush on someone just because of their style? if so, then alexa chung. :yes


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Marlon Brando was caught making out with Lawrence Olivier in a pool. that isnt my idea of hot.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen




----------



## LostPancake

AudreyHepburn said:


> When I was about six or seven I used to have a crush on Tommy from _The Rugrats_. I'm not even kidding... that's just weird.


lol, that is funny.

i had a huge crush on pippy longstocking when i was 5 or 6. i thought she was awesome - i wanted to go on adventures with her. i had a sticker of her on my door that i looked at every night before i went to sleep so i would dream about her. i loved her mismatched socks.


----------



## proximo20

SandM1827 said:


> Logan-Marshall Green - OC and Dark Blue


He looks like Vin diesel without steroids.


----------



## bookscoffee

proximo20 said:


> He looks like Vin diesel without steroids.


Logan-Marshall Green looks alot different with hair









Vin Diesal is very good looking as well


----------



## Witan

SandM1827 said:


> Navi Rawat from the OC and Numb3rs


:mushy


----------



## miminka

Iced Soul said:


> Are you serious? *I used to have a crush on Tommy and Chucky, too.[/i] :rofl*


*

No way!! Yeah, Chucky was adorable too...



LostPancake said:



lol, that is funny.

i had a huge crush on pippy longstocking when i was 5 or 6. i thought she was awesome - i wanted to go on adventures with her. i had a sticker of her on my door that i looked at every night before i went to sleep so i would dream about her. i loved her mismatched socks.

Click to expand...

Aww! Pipi Longstocking!



IHeartSteveMcQueen said:



Marlon Brando was caught making out with Lawrence Olivier in a pool. that isnt my idea of hot.

Click to expand...

... it's mine...









Mickey Rourke, what happened to you?*


----------



## Rixy

I remember at one point earlier in the year I had an odd obbession with Anne Hathaway. How nerdy am I? :roll


----------



## AliBaba

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Marlon Brando was caught making out with Lawrence Olivier in a pool. that isnt my idea of hot.


What's wrong with you? oke How is this scenario not hot??


----------



## nubly

SandM1827 said:


> Kelly Monaco from General Hospital


wow shes beautiful


IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Marlon Brando was caught making out with Lawrence Olivier in a pool. that isnt my idea of hot.


 he was very open about his sexual encounters with other males


----------



## tutliputli

Clive Owen. YUM!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

tutliputli said:


> Clive Owen. YUM!


Oh Clive Owen...










MeeeYow...


----------



## scooby

Lateralus said:


> Irresistable.


Absolutely. <3 these pics


----------



## when will we be new skin

I know he's only 17, aka my brother's age. And I'm 22. But oh my god I would do very very bad things to Taylor Lautner. I haven't had a celeb crush like this in years.










I think I will have a two hour orgasm during New Moon.


----------



## Hellosunshine

^lol omg take a cold shower haha! 

I never got into Taylor or Robert that much. That dude who plays Jasper does it for me.


----------



## Lateralus

This Taylor Lautner kid is a mystery to me. Usually I can tell when a guy is attractive, but he seems to be pulling off some kind of combination of many odd features that miraculously result as attractive rather than hideous. Examples: His face is kind of puffy, he looks like he was nearly born without eyes, has a huge nose, big ears that he hides well with his hairstyle, and he's really short. I'm not trying to sound mean or pick on him, it's just that those features immediately jump out at me when I look at him.

He looks much better in the above pic (disregarding the lame pose) than in some others, such as this:


----------



## Witan

somethinginthewind said:


> I have a girl crush on Mindy White from Lydia.


I approve of this girlcrush.


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

No contest, Rashida Jones. :]


----------



## when will we be new skin

I don't really like Taylor with long hair. I didn't initially find him that attractive in Twilight. But when I saw him in the previews for New Moon I was like OMG. First of all I'm generally attracted to guys of his skin color. And second, I love his character so that all adds to it. PLUS he is much more attractive in film than pictures. I actually had a hard time finding a good picture. Anyway that's my two cents.


----------



## Rixy

I've always thought Mila Kunis looks alot better with less make up on










Her voice is kind of annoying, but if you get ear plugs you can get past that


----------



## toffee

i fell in love with his music, then i fell in love with him


----------



## gopherinferno

Judi said:


> I've been watching too much Red Dwarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the best one XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smeghead!


Hahaha. That Alphabet-Head. XD


----------



## pita

70's-era Amitabh Bachchan:










Hot.

Contemporary Bachchan?










Sorry Big B.


----------



## Just Lurking

Avril Lavigne :eyes

And single again!


----------



## jacksondoug3

Courteney Cox ftw! I'd also take Julia Lois-Dreyfus if Courteney was busy


----------



## IcoRules

I love these two.

Tom Hardy










Travis Willingham










I don't know if they count as celebrities, but they do to me.


----------



## KyleThomas

Myleene Klass. Mmmm....

She pianos too. Pianoing is always a _*very*_ attractive quality in a woman.


----------



## Braxietel

Peter Davison, he's just very nice...









http://media.photobucket.com/image/peter davison the doctor/Univarius/davison.jpg


----------



## nubly

ApatheticJalapeno said:


> No contest, Rashida Jones. :]


 she never looks good in photos but yes shes an attractive woman


----------



## boreface

Haha I LOL-ed at the Taylor Lautner posts.. And yea I agree, I thought he looked ugly in twilight, but then suddenly transformed with new moon.

Personally, I agree with the others, Marlon Brando <3









And my current crush, Scott Evans. Yes, brother of 'human torch' Chris Evans. And he's gay! Woot!


----------



## forever_dreamer

Braxietel said:


> Peter Davison, he's just very nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/peter davison the doctor/Univarius/davison.jpg


Peter Davison, the fifth doctor from Doctor Who? I wasn't expecting that but it's cool to see one of the doctors on here! Not a bad looking guy.


----------



## Braxietel

forever_dreamer said:


> Peter Davison, the fifth doctor from Doctor Who? I wasn't expecting that but it's cool to see one of the doctors on here! Not a bad looking guy.


That's right, and still looking good today.


----------



## pyramidsong

I currently have crushes on Sia (the singer) and the character of Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory. Nerds are awesome. <3


----------



## Judi

^ Sheldon is awesome XD you can't help but love him for his insanity =D


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## ApatheticJalapeno

nubly said:


> she never looks good in photos but yes shes an attractive woman


This is true, but I that's a bonus to me, for some strange reason. haha


----------



## polardude18

Kim Kardashian = the most beautiful woman in the world


----------



## strawberryjulius

inna sense said:


>


hahaha :yes


----------



## shadowmask

polardude18 said:


> Kim Kardashian = the most beautiful woman in the world


You post a picture of Kim Kardashian...and it's her face? /fail

No just kidding, she's hot.


----------



## nubly

well since shes back in the news thanks to her dance with barry, thalia


----------



## polardude18

> You post a picture of Kim Kardashian...and it's her face? /fail
> 
> No just kidding, she's hot.


well i had a picture of her butt, yet it took up to much room on the screen, so i could not post that picture, haha just kidding


----------



## scintilla

Sam Roberts...


----------



## Lateralus

whatsername75 said:


> Sam Roberts...


Dang, I'm jealous. I wish I looked as cool as that guy, he looks like the kind of guy you meet once and you're instantly friends.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

whatsername75 said:


> Sam Roberts...


Oooh la la...

* googles Sam Roberts *


----------



## RyanAdams

Summer Glau

She's got it all--looks, brains, personality AND she can kick ***. Plus she's wearing a Batgirl T-shirt. I never thought I'd see the day when a woman that looks like that would wear anything Batman related


----------



## Tau Sin

RyanAdams said:


> Summer Glau
> 
> She's got it all--looks, brains, personality AND she can kick ***. Plus she's wearing a Batgirl T-shirt. I never thought I'd see the day when a woman that looks like that would wear anything Batman related


*with the most stereotypical gay lisp ever* YESS YESS!


----------



## pyramidsong

After seeing Whip It last night (fun movie!) I now have raging crushes on Juliette Lewis and Andrew Wilson. Why why WHYYYY is he the least famous Wilson brother?


----------



## Perfectionist

Have I mentioned a young Robert Redford yet?

Because I think he is pretty much the classiest, sexiest, manliest man Hollywood has ever seen.


----------



## Lateralus

^He reminds me of Brad Pitt. But in the category of 'manliest man', I think Clint Eastwood could give him a run for his money.


----------



## Perfectionist

^ But Clint Eastwood doesn't make me weak in the knees. Or have the most lush and beautiful hair I've ever seen.

My Robert does.









Another pic, just because.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Emily Browning


----------



## Iced Soul

^ Total girl crush on her.


----------



## bookscoffee

Vanessa Marcil








Sarah Michelle Gellar









Jim Sturgess 









Sandra Bullock









Ben McKenzie









Garrett Hedlund









Mark Wahlberg









Tyrese Gibson and Will Smith


----------



## nubly

shadowmask said:


> You post a picture of Kim Kardashian...and it's her face? /fail
> 
> No just kidding, she's hot.


 thats cause her huge booty messes up her beauty.


----------



## Girl_Loner

*Hellooooooo Daniel!* :banana.

lol

it's almost unfair how good he looks.


----------



## Girl_Loner

Fluffy Bunny Feet said:


> For some reason, I've never really had crushes on actors, I mostly go for the musicians. Lately I've been obsessed with David Bowie, he has so much talent and an incredibly sexy voice.




 I'm so in love with him in the labyrinth-ball scene, how old was he in that film? *wrong* haha


----------



## tutliputli

Paul McGann in Withnail and I









Noel Fielding









John Hassall


----------



## markx

Not exactly a "celebrity"... Andi, one of the regular models on GMTV:










She left the show yesterday "to start a new life in Italy". There goes my main reason to get out of bed in the morning. 

Edit: Happy days are here again... first week of 2010 and Andi is back! :clap


----------



## Iced Soul

tutliputli said:


> Paul McGann in Withnail and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Fielding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Hassall


Some gorgeous guys there, especially, Noel. :yes


----------



## tutliputli

Iced Soul said:


> Some gorgeous guys there, especially, Noel. :yes


I know! He seems like such a sweet bloke as well. And of course, he is hilarious.


----------



## Iced Soul

tutliputli said:


> I know! He seems like such a sweet bloke as well. And of course, he is hilarious.


So true. He's the only reason I watch The Mighty Boosh on Adult Swim.


----------



## SciFiGeek17

I've had a crush on this guy since I was 9 years old. Jake Lloyd, he played in the first star wars prequel-but I liked him before he was in star wars!

And I've also had a crush on IceMan - Shawn Ashmore!


----------



## nubly

nicol david. *sigh* she has such a beautiful smile


----------



## KumagoroBeam

river phoenix.


----------



## veron

No new ones, so I'm going to post my old one... Rafa Nadal.


----------



## bowlingpins

^:yes
Plays great tennis too.


----------



## veron

Yep


----------



## Hot Chocolate

inna sense said:


> Emily Browning


Beautiful girl!!


----------



## fruit loop

God Steve Mcqueen for sure shame hes dead =[

umm Kimi Raikkonen

Jason Statham as well yum


----------



## Half_A_Person

SandM1827 said:


> Ben McKenzie


Yes! Especially in a cop uniform


----------



## bookscoffee

Half_A_Person said:


> Yes! Especially in a cop uniform


Oh yeah, I really hope they put Southland on a different network so we can see him in that outfit more, they said 2 networks are interested.


----------



## Joel

Joan Fontaine









Alison Haislip


----------



## bezoomny

Iced Soul said:


> So true. He's the only reason I watch The Mighty Boosh on Adult Swim.


I have a crush on Julian Barratt, personally.


----------



## TheRob

I must have a thing for petite women, because I'm pretty sure I would run away with gymnast Shawn Johnson (if she weren't a minor) or "Claire" from Heroes. Heal me, babe!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Drella's back!


----------



## nubly

KumagoroBeam said:


> Drella's back!


 :boogie:clap:yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Elif...a girl from a German casting show...shes on the left


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pascale Bussieres - She's a French Canadian Actress


----------



## Snow Bunny

Rodrigo Santoro, in this photo:


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Sarah Silverman


----------



## markx

Hannah Peckham - former presenter of various late night TV quiz programmes...










Mandy Penalver - TV shopping channel beauty expert... she could pass for a twenty-something but she's actually in her early forties...


----------



## Iced Soul

chunkylover53 said:


> Alexander Skarsgard


*drowns in drool*

My goodness... 
You know in SC3 of Trueblood, he'll have a really 'exposing' scene in episode one.


----------



## zookeeper

inna sense said:


> Sarah Silverman


Beautiful and foul mouthed... :love2


----------



## pyramidsong

bezoomny said:


> I have a crush on Julian Barratt, personally.


Ooh, me too. Howard's my favourite. Hot, moustachioed AND nerdy, what's not to love? The man has a village made of stationery, for god's sake. 

Did you see the episode where he kissed Vince? YOWZA. I *may* have needed a "private moment" shortly thereafter...

And I concur with those who are happy to see Drella. You're a cult classic, girl. :boogie


----------



## Half_A_Person

I remember watching Inglorious Basterds and feeling kind of bad for finding a Nazi so attractive. Someone already mentioned him but I think we need more pictures of Christoph Waltz:






























Glasses


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

sonya walger










...so hot.


----------



## scarletquill

Geoffrey Rush and Robert Lindsay.

Thespian love.


----------



## Emerald3

The singer behind Basshunter


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Karen O









Magdalena Frackowiak (although not a celebrity just a supermodel)


----------



## mistermet

jenna fischer (pam beesly from "the office").


----------



## strawberryjulius

i've decided that natalie portman is going to be my wife whether she likes it or not.


----------



## LostPancake

dame darcy, playing the banjo.


----------



## tutliputli

strawberryjulius said:


> i've decided that natalie portman is going to be my wife whether she likes it or not.


Not if I get there first :b She's gorgeous.


----------



## strawberryjulius

tutliputli said:


> Not if I get there first :b She's gorgeous.


no way, i have competition now? haha.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cheryl Hines aka "Cheryl David" on Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Pialicious88

Canadian Brotha said:


> Cheryl Hines aka "Cheryl David" on Curb Your Enthusiasm


woah im just watchin that show now, they are talkin bout big va jay jays


----------



## shadowmask

Sandra Bullock. I've been in love with her since the day I figured out why women are so awesome.



















One day, she will be mine...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Pialicious88 said:


> woah im just watchin that show now, they are talkin bout big va jay jays


It's funny I'm watching episodes right now too & as you say no subject matter goes untouched in Curb, gotta love it



shadowmask said:


> Sandra Bullock. I've been in love with her since the day I figured out why women are so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day, she will be mine...


I find her appealing myself I must say


----------



## FakeFur

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥ Chris Pine ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Salma Hayek...the dance she did in from dusk till dawn will make you hard as granit



shadowmask said:


> Sandra Bullock.


yes!!!


----------



## duskyy

inna sense said:


> Salma Hayek...the dance she did in from dusk till dawn will make you hard as granit


XD, I watched that the other day... lets just say I agree.


----------



## zookeeper

inna sense said:


> Salma Hayek...


So yes.

x1000.


----------



## Phibes

tutliputli said:


> I know! He seems like such a sweet bloke as well. And of course, he is hilarious.


Mighty Boosh


----------



## Indigo Flow




----------



## moveon

Meagan Good


----------



## LostPancake

Jaiyyson said:


> Karen O


great picture - i love her hair.


----------



## PlayerOffGames

thepretender said:


> XD, I watched that the other day... lets just say I agree.


hahahah! 



zookeeper said:


> So yes.
> 
> x1000.


*thumbs up* :yes


----------



## tigerpop

TI..whoa this pic is big (not that i mind of course!)










james franco


----------



## Keith

Edit: (the picture got deleted)
Nicole Kidman


----------



## RedTulip

Jason Statham


----------



## zookeeper

inna sense said:


> *thumbs up* :yes


I've been madly in love with her for about 15 years now. Is that bad?


----------



## strawberryjulius

tigerpop said:


> james franco


...is he shaving his armpits? haha.


----------



## matty

Not that I watch One tree hill :blush

But I like Shantel VanSanten (Quinn for all of you playing at home)


----------



## bookscoffee

matty said:


> Not that I watch One tree hill :blush
> 
> But I like Shantel VanSanten (Quinn for all of you playing at home)


Weird I was just about to post her picture, she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## matty

That is weird. She looks a lot better normally, just couldnt find a decent photo.


----------



## bookscoffee

Blake Gibbons aka Coleman from General Hospital


----------



## ostorozhno

Karel Roden :]


----------



## scooby

I find this lady stunningly beautiful.


----------



## mrbojangles

moveon said:


> Meagan Good


megan good is so damn hot!!!!


----------



## pyramidsong

Marv. Oh my. *fans self*

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_206Vk7BcsTg/SdU_qIff71I/AAAAAAAABIo/XxKkZBpKgaM/s400/Marvin_GAYE_P.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_63w9728YzZ8/R8IvcpuNFMI/AAAAAAAAA5o/_IeWFNpT090/s400/MarvinGaye12.jpg

http://mog.com/images/users/0000/0004/6028/images/1212777154.jpeg

http://a.getbackimages.com/uri/w514...vin-gaye-circa-1960/image/4/0/1/1/4011182.jpg

The second pic is sexy as hell, but the last one cracks me up. "How YOU doin'?" :lol


----------



## bookscoffee

Jennifer Aniston









Derk and Drew Cheetwood


----------



## moxosis

*Kathryn Morris*


----------



## rincewind

^^ Nice!

*Michelle Monaghan*


*Alexis Bledel* (those eyes :nw)


----------



## PlayerOffGames

zookeeper said:


> I've been madly in love with her for about 15 years now. Is that bad?


nah its not bad...with a woman like that its natural


----------



## Procrastinator

Eva Green









Lauren Graham (Gilmore girls)









andd
Florence Welch (Florence + the Machine) <3









wow...umm yeah:mushy


----------



## Lovesick Loner

I've always had a crush on Reese Witherspoon since I saw her in "Cruel Intentions." Ryan Phillipe was a complete imbecile for cheating on a woman like that.


----------



## veron

^He cheated on her?  Who with?


----------



## Half_A_Person

I know, I know, I post way too much in this thread but baseball just finished and I've discovered that I find A-Rod attractive. I hate myself for it as he's one of the biggest douche bags in the world, has probably got a ****ty personality and he's really isn't all that good-looking if you really look at him but I don't know he just does it for me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Marina Hands


----------



## nubly

thank god shes back in the spotlight so i can oogle at her again. HOT HOT HOT!!!!


----------



## veron

^Is it just me or do those legs seem like they don't quite belong to her? haha

Anyway, here's my "crush"...










Ed Harris


----------



## Georgina 22

Uhm, i don't really have one at the moment. Or there are not ones I am obsessed with, like I have posters of them over my walls and stuff LOL but I like Leonardo Dicaprio, James McAvoy, Elijah Wood, Dominic Monaghan


----------



## TheWhiteGorilla

I love me some jewish female comedians


----------



## tigerlilly

gaspard ulliel... /swoon


----------



## rdrr

Kat Dennings. 'nuff said.


----------



## MadCap Laughing

Brittany murphy









CHristina Ricci










Arleen Sorkin. I'm mainly attracted to her voice though, not so much her physical body. (although given the oppotunity, I'd still probably stab it).


----------



## starblob




----------



## elemental

I've always liked the guys with authority even better if they have a 'dark past' to name a few right now:







- Owen Hunt (the character not so much the actor(Kevin McKidd)) (Grey's Anatomy) 







- Christian Bale

These two have some of the same qualities - not US based and have some weird teeth/lisp thing going on that I looove.

A few more...







Antonio Banderas







- richard gere - his eyes are just insanely attractive to me







- Shemar Moore (I also really like Matthew Gray Gubler as well)
I'm not a huge fan of Mandy Patinkin (used to be on Criminal Minds) but he was really attractive in 'Dead Like Me'.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

starblob said:


>


this is probably really ignorant of me, but... who's that?


----------



## rincewind

KumagoroBeam said:


> this is probably really ignorant of me, but... who's that?


Leon Trotsky. Interesting choice I have to say


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^Oh, thanks! I've never seen a picture of him when he was so young. Cute. I wish people would still wear glasses like that.


----------



## IcedOver

Sara Fletcher (from Comedy Central's "Secret Girlfriend")--So f'ing hot on that show. 








Becki Newton (from "Ugly Betty")--Never watched the show before but caught her on an entertainment show and she's just gorgeous.








Rose Byrne








Kelly Edwards (from HGTV's "Design on a Dime")








Lindsay Price and Jaime Ray Newman from "Eastwick" (Rebecca Romijn is not on my "hot" list.)


----------



## Miss Meggie

Rupert Grint 
Daniel Radcliffe
all of My Chemical Romance
Gerard Butler
Drake Bell
Jim Sturgess
Sandra Bullock
Cameron Diaz


----------



## travisjsmith

Summer Glau


----------



## tutliputli

Paul Simonon:


----------



## Miss Meggie

Ray Romano (Since I was about 10 years old, I said I would marry him. I still would!)


----------



## heartofchambers

Louis Garrel, Of course.
  



Hope that works.


----------



## heartofchambers

dang it didn't....
anyway just google him.


----------



## Kwinnky

Torchwood's Freema Agyeman


----------



## Hadron92

It's hard for me to think of one. For one thing I know very little about celebrities, and for another I can't think of anyone my age who I really fancy. Let's look at the options... hmmm the only celebrity I know who is my age (17 ) is miley cyrus (I only know this because the media practically pushed it down my throat)... but she seems too... bratty for my tastes lol. I'm too embarrassed to start coming up with names of people who are much older than me... so I don't know. I guess I don't currently have any celebrity crushes.

Perhaps I should leave it for my homework lol.


----------



## moxosis

Hadron said:


> It's hard for me to think of one. For one thing I know very little about celebrities, and for another I can't think of anyone my age who I really fancy. Let's look at the options... hmmm the only celebrity I know who is my age (17 ) is miley cyrus (I only know this because the media practically pushed it down my throat)... but she seems too... bratty for my tastes lol. I'm too embarrassed to start coming up with names of people who are much older than me... so I don't know. I guess I don't currently have any celebrity crushes.
> 
> Perhaps I should leave it for my homework lol.


How about Selina Gomez she's 17
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selena_Gomez


----------



## MindOverMood

Natalie =x


----------



## Arisa1536

johhny baby BOTH johnny's
John rhys meyers from the tudors and velvet goldmine








And mr depp









ands along with a billion other fans 
*Michael Jackson*









LOL i am a freak i know, i thought he was hotter when he got older
oh and i adore Jim morrison from the doors


----------



## Hadron92

moxosis said:


> How about Selina Gomez she's 17
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selena_Gomez


Yes quite pretty, but then again she she seems like just another version of miley cyrus.

Ok, I wouldn't call this a "crush", but if you're talking looks-wise
I think that actress Kristen Stewart is the image of perfection.:yes










*Homework done*

And man, I cannot believe I'm conversing about celebrities... how could I sink this low? *looking down in shame*:b


----------



## nubly

Brenda Song. She has cute feet too


----------



## Milco

Ellen Page!
Already been mentioned, but can use another pic just as a reminder :blush


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Yeah I really like her, very natural or something.


----------



## polardude18

I really like Tiffany Pollard, most people do not know who she is, but her nickname is 'New York' she was on this show called 'The Flavor Of Love' but then later they gave her a few of her own shows on VH1.










Or maybe Taylor Royce, she is on a reality show on VH1 called 'Tough Love'


----------



## Pen_is_mightier

I have a little thing for Amy Adams. She just seems like she's, I don't know, nice. You know, sweet and kind and fun to be around. Yes, that's incredible nerdy.


----------



## miniman45

I don't usually crush celebs but Hayley williams <3


----------



## tutliputli

Pen_is_mightier said:


> I have a little thing for Amy Adams. She just seems like she's, I don't know, nice. You know, sweet and kind and fun to be around. Yes, that's incredible nerdy.


I'm no lesbian, but she was adorable in Junebug.


----------



## valley_girl1919

awwww taylor swift is so hott! How could someone not love her... i loooove her


----------



## Drusilla

This guy makes me giggle like a schoolgirl, Seth Green:
http://blog.media-freaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/free-internet-games-for-kids1.jpg


----------



## Colhad75

Deleted, too shameful


----------



## friend_Z

Allison Janney. Parker Posey.


----------



## letitrock

Paget Brewster from Criminal Minds


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Mysterious, brooding actresses from the '20s and '30s










"Oh, agony! Despair! Suffering!"










Why don't they make women like this anymore?


----------



## Miss Meggie

Jamie Oliver.










Rupert Grint.
Daniel Radcliffe.
Michael Cera.
Gary Oldman.
Rider Strong.


----------



## Perfectionist

House. Technically his name is Hugh Laurie but whatever.










I just started watching this show, and he's rapidly, rapidly moving up the ranks to one of my favorite crushes. He's so obnoxious and so smart and SO SEXY. This is my version of a bad boy.

I can just see this ending with me getting turned on just by the site of a cane. Oh House. Take me.


----------



## Were

LaRibbon said:


> Who's that? She's gorgeous.


 francoise hardy


----------



## Miss Meggie

Ahh, how could I forget?










Drake Bell


----------



## Franky

Whitney Thompson is yum!


----------



## Kwinnky

After watching Poppy Shakespeare (available on HULU) my new crush is Naomie Harris.


----------



## dax

Emily Haines from Metric. She's beautiful, she's talented and has probably the most beautiful yet chilling voice I've ever heard.


----------



## thewall

bob<3


----------



## heyJude

Ryan Gosling ...:fall


----------



## S.T.A.T.

Vanessa hudgens.


----------



## butterfly0924

Jared Leto


----------



## mrbojangles

michelle branch

if only i was so lucky.


----------



## laura024

I like Ryan Gosling too. Here's Jeffrey Dean Morgan. I love his smile!:










& I think Scarlett Johansson and Katherine Heigl are such natural beauties.


----------



## nubly

mrbojangles said:


> michelle branch
> 
> if only i was so lucky.


never heard of her but shes VERY pretty

EDIT: just googled her. spoke too soon.

but this is a very nice pic of her


----------



## zookeeper

nubly said:


> never heard of her but shes VERY pretty
> 
> EDIT: just googled her. spoke too soon.
> 
> but this is a very nice pic of her


So you _do_ know who she is?

OR

She's not actually that pretty?


----------



## nubly

zookeeper said:


> So you _do_ know who she is?
> 
> OR
> 
> She's not actually that pretty?


 shes not that pretty. in that pic she looks very beautiful but in her other pics she doesnt look so great.


----------



## SilentWitness

Chris Meloni 

Law & Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## Prufrocking

Joseph Gordon Levitt









Kristen Bell


----------



## mrbojangles

nubly said:


> shes not that pretty. in that pic she looks very beautiful but in her other pics she doesnt look so great.


HOW DARE YOU!!! lol jk man, i personally think shes gorgeous, but its not just her looks. its a known fact that any girl who can play the guitar is hot.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cate Blanchett


----------



## zookeeper

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Salma Hayek was sent by god himself for the sole purpose of marrying me. He forgot to tell her about that part of the divine plan though.


----------



## Meli24R

Peter Facinelli









Misha Collins









Lea Michele


----------



## nubly

olivia fierro. shes so cute and has sexy dimples


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I said it before and I will say it again...










Joseph Gordon- Levitt. I cannot wait to see Inception.

I kinda have a crush on Hugh Laurie as well...


----------



## Perfectionist

^Hey back off Hugh is mine!


----------



## papaSmurf

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I said it before and I will say it again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Gordon- Levitt.


I have a huge, unseemly man-crush on this one.


----------



## izzy

Javier Bardem, Brett Erlich, Sergio Cilli, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Edward Norton, young Christian Slater, Till Lindemann, Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## thewall

Christian Bale:fall


----------



## Hathor

Colin Morgan









Harry Lloyd









Paul Bettany

Also: Takeshi Kaneshiro, Ethan Hawke, Jamie Bell, Eric Bana

Girl Crushes:









Kristin Scott Thomas









Rachel Hurd Wood









Katie McGrath

Also: Emily Browning, Pippa Black, Jung Hye Young, Freema Agyeman


----------



## bezoomny

The only reason why I watch Criminal Minds. He's really really adorable.

Oh, his name is Matthew Gray Gubler.


----------



## Kwinnky

mrbojangles said:


> michelle branch
> 
> if only i was so lucky.


Has she had a solo album since Hotel Paper?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rosario Dawson









Kerry Washington


----------



## strawberryjulius

Canadian Brotha said:


> Rosario Dawson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerry Washington


It's bizarre seeing legs that are similar to mine, haha. :|


----------



## zookeeper

strawberryjulius said:


> It's bizarre seeing legs that are similar to mine, haha. :|


There's _nothing_ bizarre about those.

I can only hope you're doing the australian boys a favour and showing them off.

(Did I really just say that to someone 12 years younger than me?? Oh well, I guess I should just embrace my oldness & creepiness)


----------



## Witan

Alexandra Dreyfus :mushy:mushy:mushy


----------



## britisharrow

Despite being straight I've always thought British pop singer George Michael looks amazing:


----------



## izzy

bezoomny said:


> The only reason why I watch Criminal Minds. He's really really adorable.
> 
> Oh, his name is Matthew Gray Gubler.


Haha, he's always reminded me of a puppy...


----------



## Stevep27

Summer Glau


----------



## strawberryjulius

zookeeper said:


> There's _nothing_ bizarre about those.
> 
> I can only hope you're doing the australian boys a favour and showing them off.
> 
> (Did I really just say that to someone 12 years younger than me?? Oh well, I guess I should just embrace my oldness & creepiness)


I usually see legs that are more...you know..stick like? Haha.


----------



## zookeeper

strawberryjulius said:


> I usually see legs that are more...you know..stick like? Haha.


Sticks belong on trees, not people.


----------



## ryobi

The secretary on Rob Drydek's fantasy factory

ike-o-rumba!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Devon Aoki


----------



## nubly

lady gaga. i dont find her face attractive, most of the time she wears ugly shoes and she has no fashion sense but damn those legs. those legs!!!


----------



## shadowmask

nubly said:


> lady gaga. i dont find her face attractive, most of the time she wears ugly shoes and she has no fashion sense but damn those legs. those legs!!!


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Lateralus

No offense to you guys who like Lady Gaga, but I am almost repulsed by her lol.


----------



## papaSmurf

Charlotte Gainsbourg and Gael García Bernal.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Lateralus said:


> No offense to you guys who like Lady Gaga, but I am almost repulsed by her lol.


She's oddly repulsive and attractive at the same time.


----------



## 1applehearts1

id say johnny depp and christoph waltz :


----------



## strawberryjulius

Why won't Natalie Portman marry me?


----------



## 1applehearts1

more christoph and johnny xD










woo hoo


----------



## JFmtl

shadowmask said:


> :yes :yes :yes


Agree with the so attractive yet repulsive at the same time. Hers legs and rear end looks hawt, but eww at her hair and what she calls clothing.


----------



## strawberryjulius

I can't even remember posting in here!


----------



## izzy

But...I think Lady Gaga is pretty. :[


----------



## JFmtl

Canadian Brotha said:


> Rosario Dawson


Hawt too, miam.


----------



## nubly

not a 'man crush' but someone ive admired and envied for years, Desi Arnaz


----------



## Paper Samurai

papaSmurf said:


> I have a huge, unseemly man-crush on this one.


I too have a man crush on Mr. Levitt :um

Brick, 500 Days of Summer and Mysterious Skin are why.  although the last one is probably the most disturbing film I've ever seen...


----------



## mrbojangles

you guys know lady gaga is a hermaphrodite right?


----------



## AussiePea

That's not fact though, but even if she is......GOD DAMN those drugs worked well.


----------



## Keltos

For me, Rachel Weisz...


----------



## strawberryjulius

izzy said:


> But...I think Lady Gaga is pretty. :[


I think she's pretty as well.


----------



## LostPancake

nubly said:


>


i prefer the one on the right. 



papaSmurf said:


> Charlotte Gainsbourg and Gael García Bernal.


awesome - i only saw part of that movie but she was great in it.


----------



## AussiePea

x2


----------



## MindOverMood

somethinginthewind said:


> Giiiiiiirl cruuuuuuush


Name?


----------



## Lateralus

somethinginthewind said:


> Giiiiiiirl cruuuuuuush


Wow she's pretty.


----------



## nubly

mrbojangles said:


> you guys know lady gaga is a hermaphrodite right?


 :lol thats just an internet rumour.


----------



## lyricalillusions

^^ I've had a _huge_ crush on her for a while now. Katee Sackhoff, who played Kara "Starbuck" Thrace on Battlestar Galactica. I have a bigger crush on her character lol, but I have a crush on her too. 
I also have a crush on Kate Beckinsale, Rachel Weiss, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Sophia Myles, & Anna Paquin. There may be a few more, but that's the most of them lol.


----------



## rincewind

lyricalillusions said:


> ^^ I've had a _huge_ crush on her for a while now. Katee Sackhoff, who played Kara "Starbuck" Thrace on Battlestar Galactica. I have a bigger crush on her character lol, but I have a crush on her too.


Same for me :b I loved her short haircut in BSG!


----------



## Rixy

Jeannine Kaspar. She was in Niptuck for about two episodes, I only remembered how good looking she was yesterday. Damn :mushy


----------



## IcedOver

Did anyone watch "Secret Girlfriend" on Comedy Central? The lead actress on that, Sara Fletcher, has to be the hottest actress at the moment in my opinion.








Also look at some clips of her as a brunette.


----------



## heyJude

somethinginthewind said:


> Giiiiiiirl cruuuuuuush


WOW. She's beautiful!


----------



## ryobi

strawberryjulius said:


> Why won't Natalie Portman marry me?


I dig Natalie Portman too. She is so smart and sensitive
and she has been in some great socially aware movies
sigh...:yes


----------



## AussiePea

Anna Kendrick


----------



## mrbojangles

natalie imbruglia

you may start to notice a trend with my celeb crushes


----------



## shadowmask

Ospi said:


> Anna Kendrick


Woah! I've never seen her before. _Really_ cute :yes

Famke Janssen :love2


----------



## spwill

I use netflix a lot so there's always new celebrity crushes!

Hannah Murray from Skins- I love Cassie!









Kaya Scodelario from Skins

















Aimee Teegarden from Friday Night Lights









Amanda Crew from Sexdrive









Amber Stevens from Greek









Yvonne Strahovski- Chuck is back this Sunday!


----------



## CeilingStarer

shadowmask said:


> Woah! I've never seen her before. _Really_ cute :yes
> 
> Famke Janssen :love2


She would have been the "beez kneez" 10 years ago, but a bit old these days for me.

I was obsessed with Milla Jovovich about 8 years ago, but other than that, I've met hotter woman in everyday life than Hollywood... they are generally who I get crushes on.


----------



## Cali M

Robert Downey Jr! <3


----------



## Hadron92

Stephanie rice (swimmer).










Also - in my opinion - tall girls are the best.:yes


----------



## Hadron92

spwill said:


> I use netflix a lot so there's always new celebrity crushes!
> 
> Kaya Scodelario from Skins


Er... I think this girl went to the same secondary school that I went to, and was also in my science, maths and ICT class - just 1.5 years ago. She even sat next to me in ICT....what a coincidence...

When I saw her picture here I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, but then I went to Wikipedia... and yes it's her...

What a small world.:yes


----------



## Sabriella

Jensen Ackles:








Anthony Kiedis (a few years ago):








And my girl crush is Marion Cottillard:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Freema Agyeman


----------



## Hadron92

Hadron said:


> Er... I think this girl went to the same secondary school that I went to,


Hmmm how careless of me - now anyone here can pretty much figure out which secondary school I went to.

But hey, I don't go there anymore, so anyone who wants to stalk me will will have to work a bit harder.:lol


----------



## Keltos

lyricalillusions said:


> ^^ I've had a _huge_ crush on her for a while now. Katee Sackhoff, who played Kara "Starbuck" Thrace on Battlestar Galactica. I have a bigger crush on her character lol, but I have a crush on her too.
> I also have a crush on Kate Beckinsale, Rachel Weiss, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Sophia Myles, & Anna Paquin. There may be a few more, but that's the most of them lol.


OMG, I loved Starbuck!


----------



## PHD in Ebonics

Hadron said:


> Er... I think this girl went to the same secondary school that I went to, and was also in my science, maths and ICT class - just 1.5 years ago. She even sat next to me in ICT....what a coincidence...
> 
> When I saw her picture here I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, but then I went to Wikipedia... and yes it's her...
> 
> What a small world.:yes


Did you talk to her?


----------



## seastar

Mark Stoermer.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Nneka


----------



## AussiePea

Miranda Kerr


----------



## tutliputli

Ezra Koenig :heart


----------



## tutliputli

Sabriella said:


> And my girl crush is Marion Cottillard


Me too.


----------



## AussiePea

^^ woah


----------



## tutliputli

Ospi said:


> ^^ woah


:yes She is lovely.


----------



## bfree15

Colin Farrell
Jason Statham 
Danny O'Donoghue from The Script

Only ones I can think of at the moment


----------



## Hadron92

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> Did you talk to her?


I can't say I actually remember any of our talks, but yes, I must have talked to her a few times. I mean, she was after all my classmate for two years; I couldn't just ignore her all that time...

Coincidentally, I have also lasted in this school for the longest spell of time out of all the schools that I have attended in the past.


----------



## Lateralus

She was my favorite from the first time I saw her on Dark Angel. If I had to describe her in one word it would have to be "perfect".


----------



## bennyp714

Yvonne Strahovski, from Chuck.


----------



## MindOverMood

Cheryl Cole


----------



## Absolution

Ellen Page.


----------



## xtina

kurt cobain









heath ledger









layne staley









i like em dead 

no not really. also...

ryan gosling









johnny depp, duh









colin farrell









brandon boyd! (incubus)









etc...


----------



## ryobi

I went to the same grade school as Kurt Cobain, the same highschool, worked at the same place it's a small town-lol we suffer from some of the same problems...

I've written about him and the band if your interested

cool photo BTW really cool photo


----------



## ryobi

I don't know if this is the place. But this is an article I wrote about Nirvana...If your not interested feel free to skip-sorry.

The Harbor has a way of beating all the sensitivity out of you... Sometimes it does me...Sometimes I grow bitter, and sometimes even mean-Mean even when I did not want to be so... 

Often, I don't know what the answers are...sometimes, I feel confused-without hope. 

Anger and bitternes are an easy and common path here. 

The lack of opportunities, and the seemingly constant desire of most, to destroy everything that's beautiful, or different. 

The pressure to conform to past generations ideals. Ideals only achievable...when there were plenty of good jobs. 

And then...the rain. On the edge of the largest rainforest in North America, but seemingly with little beauty-the a-hole of the Olympic Penninsula. For months at a time, it rains. In the winter, the rain rotts the Houses in the "pit", covering the south sides of them in mold and moss...Everything is wet.......always. 

But for me, growing up.....growing were they grew, the bands success had some other significance. It was hope. 

As I was growing, after a few beers, I heard a lot of different peoples dreams. I seem to be the type to hear such things... Even though I listened intently and respectfully, I always knew, and they probably too, although enthuisistic, they, as I, had little chance of achieving our dreams... 

Even just simple dreams, like the gold standard here, the every other dream-going to Alaska, making a ton of money, in a short time, fishing.... 

....and then, the every now and again dream, the big dream, like making a movie... 

But Nirvana had a dream, a big dream, an improbable dream.....the impossible dream, but they were different.......they achieved their dream. 

It kind of made me feel as though it were worth it. My big dreams could happen...there was more... It was worth staying out of trouble-protecting myself, wearing a condom, sleeping in my car, rather than driving.... 

If I worked hard, if I were single minded, I could have a better future than what had seemed pre-determined....


----------



## xtina

ahhhhh, really?!! that's so cool. did you ever have a conversation with him?
i enjoyed reading the article as well. really touching/inspiring 

and kinda random, but i'm probably visiting seattle this spring. for the first time! i'm excited.


----------



## ryobi

I never talked to him, but I'm sure our paths crossed, several times

and thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Lateralus

xtina said:


> kurt cobain, layne staley, brandon boyd


Good taste


----------



## MindOverMood

Mia Kirshner


----------



## thewall

Joaquin Phoenix...before the beard. lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

This thread needs more Gackt









:mushy


----------



## lonelygirl88

love all the guys u posted xtina.


----------



## Game 7

My obsession with Evangeline Lilly will be starting up again once Lost starts. :yes


----------



## spwill

MindOverMood said:


> Mia Kirshner


Yes! Good taste. I have the biggest crush on Mia Kirshner. She's going to be on Vampire Diaries next!


----------



## Ambivert

redhead Milla Jovovich (Fifth Element era)










Oh Hai Thar, sexy


----------



## Game 7

MindOverMood said:


> Mia Kirshner


She looks just like...wow. Unreal...


----------



## Miss Meggie

So I've got a pretty bad crush on Steve Bays. 
I've started to listen to Hot Hot Heat again after a few months without so much as one song. And I suddenly remembered how much I love this guy...


----------



## moxosis

I have a weird thing for pale girls that don't smile.
Danielle Panabaker from Shark


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Christoph Waltz. hot older man, I'd tap that ****


----------



## shadowmask

Zoe Saldana, naturally.



















/drool


----------



## Lateralus

shadowmask said:


> Zoe Saldana, naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /drool


Wow, I must agree


----------



## Absolution

Christina Hendricks is just perfect.


----------



## Louis

kat von d:










care failure:


----------



## MindOverMood

Absolution said:


> Christina Hendricks is just perfect.


It's motorboating time fellas


----------



## AussiePea

Louis said:


> kat von d:


That sleeve is so kickarse!


----------



## mydoublelife

a quick google search


----------



## Ambivert

shadowmask said:


> Zoe Saldana, naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /drool





Absolution said:


> Christina Hendricks is just perfect.


Very sexy, really like these two


----------



## GrimedMechanic86

I'm not sure if you would count an animated character a celebrity but I still do this day have a crush on Jessica Rabbit. And all because of this scene that I saw as a kid!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Christoph Waltz. hot older man, I'd tap that ****


:b I knew you were going to post this after the Golden Globes.


----------



## thewall

Jonathan Haagensen. :mushy


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o

<-- *points to username*
i've got a thing for Ace Frehley. Not present day Ace though, i mean 30 years ago Ace. (even though i wasn't born yet)
He reminds me of my boyfriend. And I'm a huge Kiss fan.

I also has a small thing for Sid Vicious. He's cute.


----------



## valley_girl1919

Katy Perry has the most radiant eyes...makes me drool..










Oh an Carrie Underwood is really hott in a sweet wholesome southern way..she makes me melt when she sings.









Taylor Swift is hott too...


----------



## valley_girl1919

heyJude said:


> WOW. She's beautiful!


Wow she is breath taking


----------



## Toad Licker

Alexi Wasser


----------



## tutliputli

Nick Jago (Black Rebel Motorcycle Club)


----------



## Fox Kid

The girl from Paramore.


----------



## tutliputli

somethinginthewind said:


> _*WHOA.*_


I know. Yum yum YUM!!


----------



## tutliputli

Teehee! Well if you're the jacket I guess I'll have to be that slightly greasy-looking frond of hair caressing his forehead. Which is cool with me. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius

I'll have to be the eyebrows then, it looks like he doesn't wax so I should be okay.


----------



## nightrain

Caroline Dhaverna


----------



## mechuga

Michael Cera


<3


----------



## TenYears

The girl is f*cking fine. RIP Brittany. I'm still in mourning.


----------



## BLK13

Marisa Miller


----------



## spwill

nightrain said:


> Caroline Dhaverna


Loved her in Wonderfalls. Jaye is one of my favorite characters of all time. I can't believe Caroline is not a star by now!


----------



## SADuser

I think i have a man-crush on Cillian Murphy. That's normal isn't it? 

All of the cliche female celebrities are clogging my mind right now, so i can't think of anyone unique and interesting. Ellen Page, from Juno?


----------



## shyguydan222

I have a crush Sarah Taylor one of the Much Music VJ's lol, she is so adorable


----------



## hiimnotcool

Ellen Page without a doubt


----------



## imt

Rosario Dawson is a dream...omg, the things I'd do to her. My lust for her is far from a crush though.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

alia shawkat


----------



## AussiePea

KumagoroBeam said:


> alia shawkat


Agree!! She was awesome in "whip it".


----------



## citizenerased1987

charlize theron, omg, and shes got some attitude tooo.


----------



## Amanda123

nubly said:


> jennifer love hewitt
> 
> jennifer love hewitt
> 
> jennifer love hewitt


If I was a guy I would say the same thing along with Angelina jolie.


----------



## Amanda123

ville valo from HIM


----------



## tutliputli

Scarlett Johansson :mushy


----------



## low

Jeri Ryan
Kaley Cuoco
Keira Knightly
Megan Fox


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emmanuelle Beart


----------



## ryobi

Kelly Rippa is kinda hot...


----------



## papaSmurf

Sibel Kekilli and Birol Ünel!


----------



## strawberryjulius

This is when our love started~

Sigh..


----------



## ryobi

that peogressive insurance girl is kinda hot...


----------



## bezoomny

somethinginthewind said:


> *cradle robs*


I was drunk at a party and I met a guy who looks just like Joe Jonas. I was like "OMG!" and then had to play it cool like I couldn't actually remember which one he looked like. Bless his heart, the guy still talked to me after that.


----------



## MindOverMood

Parvati Shallow from survivor(if that counts), she's on the latest survivor that premiered last night. Hard to find any decent pictures of her.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Oh wow, she has that same line on her stomach as I do.

..I'm so observant about the weirdest stuff.


----------



## thewall

strawberryjulius said:


> This is when our love started~
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> View attachment 5971


ahhh James Franco :mushy


----------



## Miss Meggie

bezoomny said:


> I was drunk at a party and I met a guy who looks just like Joe Jonas. I was like "OMG!" and then had to play it cool like I couldn't actually remember which one he looked like. Bless his heart, the guy still talked to me after that.


Yeah, I could go with the JoBros too.
Actually, really Nick and Joe. Kevin not so much.


----------



## Perfectionist

.......

I kinda just realized I sortof maybe think Adam Lambert is attractive.

Perhaps.


----------



## gg87

Not exactly a crush, but I think that Henry Cavill is hot.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

prudence said:


> Marianne Schröder
> the floating girl in this video


I love that video so much. Probably one of my favourites.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Kim Jong Il


----------



## mrbojangles

norah jones


----------



## Rosebud

Gerard Butler
Keanu Reeves
Johnny Depp
Robert Downey Jr.
Jack White
:mushy


----------



## gio289

I really have a crush on her lol. seriously

Seriously... dont judge me


----------



## ryobi

nora jones I 2nd that

samantha brown


----------



## Prufrocking

My new girlcrush is Gillian Jacobs from Community


----------



## mrbojangles

ryobi said:


> nora jones I 2nd that
> 
> samantha brown


beautiful isnt she? not only does she have an amazing singing voice, but i love her speaking voice as well :b


----------



## lyricalillusions

I already posted in here once, but I figure I'll do it again lol

Amanda Tapping as Samantha Carter on Stargate









I hope I didn't say her before lol: Kate Beckinsale


----------



## cemeterygates

<3


----------



## 1applehearts1

i have two words for you. simon. baker.


----------



## 1applehearts1

EagerMinnow84 said:


> :b I knew you were going to post this after the Golden Globes.


no hes mine i tell you. MINE


----------



## Miss Meggie

I don't know if I've mentioned him in my previous posts.










*Edward Norton* has to be one of the sexiest men ever.


----------



## tigerlilly

girl crush: emmy rossum, or zooey deschanel.

man of my dreams: teddy geiger, julian casablancas, or possibly tom welling. oh, or canadian pair figure skater cody hay.


----------



## IcedOver

I'm kind of liking this Lindsey Vonn, the U.S. Olympic skier. She did a bunch of swimsuit pics for Sports Illustrated, linked below. They're really cheesy but she's pretty nice looking and resembles Maggie Lawson from "Psych". Check them out (point to the side of each photo for an arrow).

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010_swimsuit/winter/lindsey-vonn/10_lindsey-vonn_1.html


----------



## Narcissus

Hmm&#8230; let's see. I like Anne Hathaway. Get Smart was edge of your seat excitement for me. On the other hand, I wanted to break Blockbuster's copy of Rachel Getting Married.



Zooey Deschanel:



Not exactly a _celebrity_, but I had a juvenile crush on Kate Maberly, way back in 1993. I happened to catch Boogeyman 3 on VoD last year, and my crush was renewed:



Amelia Warner is good:



Hm. Nicole de Boer:



Oh, and Portia Doubleday after Youth in Revolt:



I'm leaving a bunch of people out, but that'll have to do for now.


----------



## matty

gio289 said:


> I really have a crush on her lol. seriously
> 
> Seriously... dont judge me


Who is she? she is crush worthy


----------



## Narcissus

matty said:


> Who is she? she is crush worthy


http://www.mtv.com/shows/mylifeasliz/cast_member.jhtml?personalityId=13257#moreinfo

When I looked her up by name in Google Image Search, I got a bunch of Liz Vicious pron. Not the same girl.


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl

*TRUE BLOOD*

*team Eric and team Bill*




*guess that makes me a fangbangerwannabe*


----------



## matty

Narcissus said:


> http://www.mtv.com/shows/mylifeasliz/cast_member.jhtml?personalityId=13257#moreinfo
> 
> When I looked her up by name in Google Image Search, I got a bunch of Liz Vicious pron. Not the same girl.


Never even heard of the show before.


----------



## Narcissus

matty said:


> Never even heard of the show before.


Me neither.


----------



## TripHop

Also:

Julian Casablancas
Tyson Beckford
Corbin Bleu
Nina Hagen
Maxim 
Tricky
Alicia Keys
Shirley Manson
Keith Flint
50cent
T.I
Tricky
Corey Taylor
Sid Wilson.


----------



## Jurexic5

I've got it bad for this amazing woman. She looks incredible in this picture.










I can't forget my other love. I actually met her after her DJ set here in LA.
Probably the best moment of my life. :b

Both of their music moves my soul like nothing else can. I love them both equally. :mushy


----------



## MindOverMood

Just watched the boy in the striped pajamas and I kinda have a crush on the mother who is played by Vera Farmiga :mushy


----------



## firedancer

cillian murphy


----------



## Narcissus

Watched Avatar, remembered the Michelle Rodriguez crush:


----------



## heyJude

Zak Bagans from Ghost Adventures. oh. so. hawt. :yes


----------



## Jurexic5

^ that other guy was me, right? i remember stating some time ago that i was undeniably attracted.. i mean envious, to this guy.


----------



## Lateralus

Personally, if I had to pick a guy, I don't think it's even fair to other men how good-looking Paul Walker is.


----------



## seastar

Girl love :heart;

Ida Maria



Susanna Hoffs


----------



## gandalfthegrey

was just wiki ing star trek next gerneration and wow Marina Sirtis looks nice and wow shes is 54 looks great!


----------



## gandalfthegrey

rweezer36 said:


> One more, I'm not gay or anything but I think it's fair to say I'm sexually attracted to Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this thread and there was only 2 other mentions and one by another guy, you women have bad taste :no


im not gay 100% straight but yeh he is


----------



## zookeeper

gandalfthegrey said:


> was just wiki ing star trek next gerneration and wow Marina Sirtis looks nice and wow shes is 54 looks great!


I've been watching some episodes on DVD and I've renewed my boyhood crush on Dr. Crusher.


----------



## matty

rweezer36 said:


> One more, I'm not gay or anything but I think it's fair to say I'm sexually attracted to Ryan Reynolds.
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this thread and there was only 2 other mentions and one by another guy, you women have bad taste :no


Shame on the girls. What is wrong with Ryan? If I looked like that and didnt have the girls after me I would be asking god why.


----------



## matty

Rachel McAdams. amazing


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ryan Reynolds is boring and too conventionally attractive for me. :stu


----------



## quiet0lady

matty said:


> Rachel McAdams. amazing


She is so incredibly adorable it's not even funny.


----------



## Lateralus

quiet0lady said:


> She is so incredibly adorable it's not even funny.


I agree I love that girl and I've only seen her in Wedding Crashers.


----------



## thewall

Brad Renfro








RIP


----------



## sash

Lateralus said:


> I agree I love that girl and I've only seen her in Wedding Crashers.


You can see her in "The Time Traveler's Wife" and "The Notebook." I'm a fan as well.


----------



## seastar

More girl love. She-Ra: Princess of Power;


----------



## firedancer

sash said:


> You can see her in "The Time Traveler's Wife" and "The Notebook." I'm a fan as well.


in Red Eye too.


----------



## strawberryjulius

rweezer36 said:


> Okay, I can buy that. But surely, you'd eat peach cobbler lodged in the gap between his pectorals if you were given half the chance?


No, thank you. :b


----------



## tree1609

rweezer36 said:


> Okay, I can buy that. But surely, you'd eat peach cobbler lodged in the gap between his pectorals if you were given half the chance?


:yes umm I'll do it


----------



## matty

Torrey DeVitto










Milena Govich









Kristin Kreuk









Lea Michele Yes lol









So I guess I dont crush on them but I do enjoy seeing them on screen 

I have previously said Shantel VanSanten. She is still great.


----------



## flyinginside




----------



## rdrr

gio289 said:


> I really have a crush on her lol. seriously
> 
> Seriously... dont judge me


omg me too. she is what I am attracted to in all facets of attraction to the opposite sex.


----------



## flyinginside




----------



## lyricalillusions

Ashley Magnus from "Sanctuary"


----------



## seastar

Winona Ryder in _Edward Scissorhands_.


----------



## Narcissus

flyinginside said:


>


INTTERNETTT?


----------



## jbjlove

Richie Sambora & Jon Bon Jovi

I fell "in love" with them when I was 12. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Esperanza Spalding


----------



## superhappyfunchica

rdrr said:


> omg me too. she is what I am attracted to in all facets of attraction to the opposite sex.


I kinda look like her...but like 8 years older & more sophisticated. She's a cutie tho


----------



## AussiePea

It's just a crush, doesn't mean you agree with what they do/have done.


----------



## Noskat

Zooey Deschanel. She makes me feel all happy inside.


----------



## Solobikerider

Rachel McAdams...makes me want to marry and live happily ever after.
Also adore Ann hathaway
and had a lovely fixation..on Kristin Krueck from smallville for a while
I thought she was the most.


----------



## Solobikerider

somethinginthewind said:


> :roll uke


This is an enhanced photograph the eyes have been widened enlarged and
set slightly apart further..creates a dreamy larger than life effect.
Just so you know


----------



## Miss Meggie

firedancer said:


> cillian murphy


Ooooh. Yes. Good choice.
Add *Matt Damon* and *Gerard Butler* to my list.
I think my list is constantly expanding. I feel that I'm always adding names/pictures to this thread.


----------



## lyricalillusions

She's not a celebrity lol, but I do have a crush on her. She's on youtube & is known by the people who watch her videos, so I guess she might count lol






http://www.youtube.com/user/peaceandskittles


----------



## tutliputli

firedancer said:


> cillian murphy


Hell yeah. Him and Tom Welling (Smallville) are almost identical twins. Tom Welling is a bit too pretty for my liking, but still exceptionally yummy.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Maelle Ricker :heart


----------



## 90%SAfree

Mila Kunis


----------



## tutliputli

Flight of the Conchords


----------



## quiet0lady

^ Haha yesss! Totally agree with you tutliputli!


----------



## Lasair

I LOVE this guy Danny O'Reilly The coronas


----------



## bezoomny

C 13 said:


> This thread is simply about celebrity crushes, not how appropriate or 'moral' they are in your opinion. To each his own.. :roll


It reflects strongly upon your moral character that you could find him attractive.


----------



## tree1609

tutliputli said:


> Flight of the Conchords


oh i <3 Jemaine, and his sexy voice.


----------



## Just Lurking

JayDontCareEh said:


> Maelle Ricker :heart


:agree

:eyes

I remember watching her gold medal run and thinking 'oooh, who's this'. I looked her up and couldn't believe she's 31! I would've guessed like 22 or 23.


----------



## C 13

Ah, I totally forgot about 2 of my faves! I know they're both Sascha, but I think I'll pass on Borat.. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius

Nothing like some Gackt to start your morning.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Yeah, I don't want this thread to get locked.


----------



## millenniumman75

strawberryjulius said:


> Yeah, I don't want this thread to get locked.


Close.....

****Thread Lock Watch****
Infractions have been issued and upwards of 20 posts removed from the thread. 
Any additional attacks, conflicts, or insults will result in action taken by moderation.


----------



## Jurexic5

whooa what did i miss?


----------



## zookeeper

Jurexic5 said:


> whooa what did i miss?


Rampant nudity.


----------



## gg87

Not really a crush, but he's very nice to look at.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Natascha McElhone


----------



## Keith

Nicole Parker she is so damn funny and adorable


----------



## Montner

I totally have a girl crush on emmy rossum


----------



## Montner

Miss Meggie said:


> Ooooh. Yes. Good choice.
> Add *Matt Damon* and *Gerard Butler* to my list.
> I think my list is constantly expanding. I feel that I'm always adding names/pictures to this thread.


 Yes cillian murphy...drule, also don't forget sam worthington, and oded fehr. throw christian bale in there too.


----------



## Kwinnky

If you've watched Dollhouse, than you've probably seen her before... Jamie Lee Kirchner.


----------



## Lateralus

Montner said:


> I totally have a girl crush on emmy rossum


I love this girl


----------



## mrbojangles

Keith said:


> Nicole Parker she is so damn funny and adorable


i like her to.


----------



## papaSmurf

tutliputli said:


> Flight of the Conchords


Jemaine is so dreamy....


----------



## tutliputli

papaSmurf said:


> Jemaine is so dreamy....


:teeth


----------



## lyricalillusions

Kwinnky said:


> If you've watched Dollhouse, than you've probably seen her before... Jamie Lee Kirchner.


I've never seen the show before, but she's adorable


----------



## malaise

My all-time celebrity obsession would be with Montgomery Clift, followed by Marlon Brando, and I also really love Joaquin Phoenix. As for women, #1 is Elizabeth Taylor. Right now though I'm obsessing over Eric Lindros...God I want him so bad.


----------



## Perfectionist

Perfectionist said:


> .......
> 
> I kinda just realized I sortof maybe think Adam Lambert is attractive.
> 
> Perhaps.


Yeah. I can't deny it anymore. I do. I can't explain at all why.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Just Lurking said:


> :agree
> 
> :eyes
> 
> I remember watching her gold medal run and thinking 'oooh, who's this'. I looked her up and couldn't believe she's 31! I would've guessed like 22 or 23.


Yeah, no kidding.

I guess it's kind of fitting that one of her nicknames is _Mighty Mouse_.


----------



## Tweedy

Danny Bhoy, Clive Owen, Dylan Moran:blush


----------



## Tweedy

malaise said:


> My all-time celebrity obsession would be with Montgomery Clift, followed by *Marlon Brando*, and I also really love *Joaquin Phoenix*. As for women, #1 is Elizabeth Taylor. Right now though I'm obsessing over Eric Lindros...God I want him so bad.


----------



## tutliputli

Girl crush time. Sofia Coppola. She has such lovely soft, feminine features, and also manages to be unusual looking in the best way possible.


----------



## gg87

Edi Gathegi, Daniel Henney, Mattew Gray Gubler


----------



## tutliputli

Rachel Weisz:


----------



## laura024

tutliputli said:


> Girl crush time. Sofia Coppola. She has such lovely soft, feminine features, and also manages to be unusual looking in the best way possible.


Wow. She is rather unique looking. So pretty. :yes


----------



## tutliputli

laura024 said:


> Wow. She is rather unique looking. So pretty. :yes


I know! Beautiful.


----------



## mistermet

okay, here's a recent one for me...

Ellie Kemper (better known as Erin the new receptionist on the Office). that smile is infectious and she's so funny, too. she seems like she'd be a real sweetheart in person!


----------



## MindOverMood

Forgot to post this after watching Lost last week, but Tania Raymonde.

Dark hair and blue eyes get me every time:love2


----------



## strawberryjulius

^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

I have no words.


----------



## AussiePea

somethinginthewind said:


>


:spam:hide:evil:eek /runs


----------



## Tweedy

Oh god yes to Rachel Weisz and James Franco!!!

Also, Ewan McGregor and Gael Garcia Bernal


----------



## AussiePea

^^ win


----------



## tutliputli

somethinginthewind said:


>


He is rather yummy.


----------



## origami potato

I used to have a huge crush on Pierce Brosnan.  Ralph Fiennes is another good one. ^^;


----------



## strawberryjulius

somethinginthewind said:


> xD have you seen his Gucci ads?!
> 
> PS his arm veins are yummy in that pic.


Mhmmm. :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil

I know she's not alive anymore and if she were she'd be super old, but I am captivated by *Zelda Sayre Fitzgerald*. Oh, she's so...everything about her makes me want more. She came up in a book I finished a while ago, so I decided to get a biography on her. I can barely contain myself. I'm seriously in love with her, haha. And it makes me hate F.S. Fitzgerald so much...I'm very envious of him...anyway, here's a picture of her (I believe she's 17 in this one):










Here's another of her and Stupidhead:


----------



## knuckles17

Haley williams 


so pretty <3


----------



## zomgz

omg i almost forgot one of my big ones!!

Jerry O'Connell








(not his best picture but couldn't find too many of them)


----------



## Stanley

*Julie Benz*


----------



## KumagoroBeam

SiSen.










his music sucks, but... T_T


----------



## Venus

I think David Boreanaz is hot as hell
















hehe I loved this clip from Bones... nothing hotter than a guy reading comics in a clawfoot tub wearing some snazzy headwear


----------



## AussiePea

:b


----------



## tutliputli

^  wow...

Christian Bale is pure yum. :mushy


----------



## MindOverMood

Ospi said:


> :b


Yeah Katy Perry is hawt!


----------



## Tweedy

Ospi said:


> :b


 Love her!


----------



## Tweedy

Tyson Beckford


----------



## caflme

Kevin McKidd - Dr. Owen Hunt - Grey's Anatomy


----------



## nubly

Ospi said:


> :b


 thats a lovely top. i mean dress.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

:clap


----------



## MindOverMood

Keri Hilson


----------



## tutliputli

Duke of Prunes said:


> :clap


She's amazing. Her boobs look kinda weird there though.

I want that dress.


----------



## zookeeper

Duke of Prunes said:


> :clap


:yes

Curves are hawt.


----------



## Arisa1536

tutliputli said:


> ^  wow...
> 
> Christian Bale is pure yum. :mushy


Totally and completely agree he is a *BABE* and his acting is superb
but we cannot forget *Johnny Depp *








and laugh all you want but i always had a crush on *michael jackson*, he got hotter with age i think, this is him in 2009 pretty good for 50









and my personal fave *Jonathan Rhys meyers* _MMMM_
i loved his role in "the velvet goldmine" and in "the tudors"
lol henry VIII wishes he were that fine









And _rosie,_ Rose Mcgowan rodregus she is my fave actress, i think there have to be some guys around who love her
she dated marilyn manson in 1996 and was in the final few seasons of charmed, she was recently also in niptuck and is married to Grindhouse director Robert Rodriguez. she also starred in his film Death proof


----------



## Tweedy

Yes, Christina Hendricks is a goddess!


----------



## Tweedy

Miranda Kerr


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## jim_morrison

Kate Beckinsale in underworld!


----------



## izzy

MindOverMood said:


> Yeah Katy Perry is hawt!


That's Zooey Deschanel. But that's a weird dress thing she's wearing.


----------



## MindOverMood

izzy said:


> That's Zooey Deschanel. But that's a weird dress thing she's wearing.


Yes I know, people always say they look similar. So I thought I'd joke around and say what I said, hence the the gap and then the smiley I posted


----------



## izzy

MindOverMood said:


> Yes I know, people always say they look similar. So I thought I'd joke around and say what I said, hence the the gap and then the smiley I posted


Oops. Durr hurrr. Sorry.


----------



## perrin34

I have an irrational attraction to Kat Von D. I can't stand L.A.Ink, but whenever she on screen, I'll watch. I've had a crush on Christina Ricci for years as well.


----------



## Harbinger

Right now it's Lady Gaga










I wanna have sex with her...


----------



## MindOverMood

^Dat ***


----------



## tutliputli

Another girl crush. Kate Winslet:



















I think she's hotter with darker/red hair but she's blonde in most of the pictures I could find.


----------



## AussiePea

tutliputli said:


> Another girl crush. Kate Winslet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's hotter with darker/red hair but she's blonde in most of the pictures I could find.


She was great in "revolutionary Road" as well! I recommend that movie.


----------



## tutliputli

Ospi said:


> She was great in "revolutionary Road" as well! I recommend that movie.


I still haven't seen it! I'm gunna put it on my lovefilm list right now.


----------



## tutliputli

I've already posted Mr Owen in here but he's just so scrumptious.


----------



## MindOverMood

^I liked the character he played in Closer.

Kristen Stewart is starting to grow on me, it might be because she's playing Joan Jett in that new movie of hers. She also reminds me of a SAS member.


----------



## giggles

will's hair from GLeeeeeeeeee!!- his hair is so lovely


----------



## Meli24R

Nestor Carbonell









Katee Sackhoff


----------



## sacred

Harbinger said:


> Right now it's Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna have sex with her...


dam! now i want to have sex with her too.


----------



## Ambivert

<-----------------Refer to avatar


----------



## Tweedy

tutliputli said:


> I've already posted Mr Owen in here but he's just so scrumptious.


yum 
:yes


----------



## Tweedy

French actor Dany Boon


----------



## lonelygirl88

i agree ospi- i loved revolutionary road!!


----------



## vintagerocket

isabella rossellini, so classy even when she is talking about (and performing) insect copulation methods.


----------



## izzy

Javier Bardem








James Franco








Brett Erlich


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

I like 
Ville Valo









Jonas Renkse









Gerard Way










Roy Khan


----------



## Arisa1536

tutliputli said:


> Another girl crush. Kate Winslet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's hotter with darker/red hair but she's blonde in most of the pictures I could find.


i was hoping someone else was going to say her 
she is gorgeous and her acting is superb
Revolutionary road was epic and The reader was one of her best movies in the past ten years by far


----------



## strawberryjulius

I am liking all the love for James lately.


----------



## jim_morrison

My latest is Lena Headey, hmm Lena headey, Kate Beckinsale... I see a pattern of attraction to thirty-something year old british women with dark hair forming here lol.








http://www.hitsusa.com/1-good-ones/lena-headey.jpg


----------



## Arisa1536

hmm i wonder if you also might like this actress? since you like thirty something brunettes from the UK?
she is on coronation street lol but she looks more like an american soap star
*Alison King*


















Oh and i forgot a personal fave actress of mine, a british blonde but she dyed her hair for the role of ann boleyn in the tudors
*Natalie dormer*









She is totally underrated 
she should have more film and tv roles


----------



## jim_morrison

Hmm, I've never heard of either of them, but they do look quite stunning


----------



## moxosis

Arisa1536 said:


>


UUWW nice!


----------



## Arisa1536

moxosis said:


> UUWW nice!


haha she is a babe right?
and she can act too  
she was one feisty queen in the TUDORS









but her hair is back to blonde now, and she still looks gorgeous


----------



## tutliputli

Josh Hartnett :mushy


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Mia Wasikowska from Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Arisa1536

tutliputli said:


> Josh Hartnett :mushy


Damn i remember watching Halloween H20 when i was thirteen and thinking "that guy is hot" lol he still has it mmmm :boogie:boogie


----------



## Tweedy

Gemma Arterton


----------



## MindOverMood

jim_morrison said:


> My latest is Lena Headey, hmm Lena headey, Kate Beckinsale... I see a pattern of attraction to thirty-something year old british women with dark hair forming here lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hitsusa.com/1-good-ones/lena-headey.jpg


Must of been pretty cold in there.:b


----------



## jim_morrison

And here's yet another pic of the beautiful Lena Headey lol :boogie


----------



## SB13




----------



## BetaBoy90

Emily Haines from the band Metric is really sexy


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Margaret Cho <3


----------



## Unknownn

Dave Grohl : )


----------



## Dub16

This is the "bird" that Seamus the leprechaun shares his sleeping-bag with


----------



## AussiePea

Dub16 said:


> This is the "bird" that Seamus the leprechaun shares his sleeping-bag with


I would ruffle her feathers!!!!


----------



## sash

Dub16 said:


> This is the "bird" that Seamus the leprechaun shares his sleeping-bag with


:lol she's looking really sassy...can't wait for the wedding!


----------



## nubly

grace park. WOW. just WOW!!


----------



## izzy

KumagoroBeam said:


> Margaret Cho <3


yay!


----------



## kos

I've probably said this before but Casey Mcdonald from the Canadian show 'Life With Derek' on the Family Network is the bomb. Anyone that watches that show knows what im talking about!


----------



## MindOverMood

Yes sir^


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## izzy

^ yes!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rebecca Hall


----------



## cmr

Fredric March!










Elijah Wood!


----------



## LostPancake

Tori Amos
Although I can't really say it's a crush.


----------



## flip5071

i love me some rosario dawson


----------



## cmr

Dan Byrd's a cutie.










And Aaron Weiss of mewithoutYou. I adore him.


----------



## Pileo

Olivia Munn. Hot and a great personality to boot. *bows*


----------



## Zappa

Definitely Jessica Alba for sure....
If I had to go **** Layne Staley for sho!


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Perfectionist

^Girl crush girl crush! She's for serious pretty.


----------



## cmr

I actually have a huge crush on Glenn Beck... :um


----------



## Georgina 22

I like

Johnny Depp
Leonardo Dicaprio


----------



## Dub16

Emu was a classy bird back in the day.... Rod Hull was a lucky man!


----------



## cmr

^ :haha


----------



## jim_morrison

Pileo said:


> Olivia Munn. Hot and a great personality to boot. *bows*





Ospi said:


>


 Wow! and more wow! their are some sexy celebs showing up on this thread! lol


----------



## pita

Dub16 said:


> Emu was a classy bird back in the day.... Rod Hull was a lucky man!


That reminds me:






I always loved Rusty the chicken. He's the high-pitched thing in the bag.


----------



## tutliputli

I am smitten with Adrien Brody.


----------



## Glo

^^

Always had a huge Crush on Page Hopkins. I love all the Fox Anchors, really. Katie Couric and Maggie Rodriguez as well!

=)))


----------



## quiet0lady

Zach Braff  He seems like an awesome human being.


----------



## quiet0lady

Glo said:


> and Maggie Rodriguez as well!
> 
> =)))


^ She is so pretty!


----------



## sabueed

Shakira will always be the girl of my dreams.


----------



## pita

Diana Swain (CBC host):


----------



## sabueed

Mila Kunis is second though


----------



## zookeeper

pita said:


> Diana Swain (CBC host):


:yes:yes The news is always better when Mansbridge is sick.

Also, news from the middle east is always a little bit better when delivered by...


----------



## BetaBoy90

If were bringing broadcasters into this discussion I have to add host of Canada AM on CTV Beverly Thomson, I just can't get enough of her news, as well as her face


----------



## pollster

Speaking of CBC...

Mark Kelley










Ian Hanomansing


----------



## zookeeper

^ Ian Handsome-manning.


----------



## pollster

zookeeper said:


> ^ Ian Handsome-manning.


Exactly. :yes

P.S. - EDIT: Hmm. On second thought, it's probably best that I don't put that info in a public forum post. :b


----------



## SADgirl




----------



## zookeeper

pollster said:


> Exactly. :yes
> 
> P.S. - EDIT: Hmm. On second thought, it's probably best that I don't put that info in a public forum post. :b


What info?! You always do that!!


----------



## BetaBoy90

> Speaking of CBC...
> 
> Mark Kelley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Hanomansing


Speaking of CBC again....

I'm not gay, but this man is gorgeous









Steven Sabados from the show Steven and Chris


----------



## tutliputli

SADgirl said:


>


Phwoar, that's a whole lot of shexy in one post! I love all of them.


----------



## Wualraus

For now...


----------



## cmr

ANDREW SCHWAB. :heart


----------



## riverscuomo91

Zooey Deschanel.

Man, Ben Gibbard is one lucky dude.


----------



## mcmuffinme

I used to watch Three's Company on Nick at Nite in junior high and my junior high self could not resist the charm of Jack Tripper. Too bad he passed away 

Here's a youtube video of him on the Dating Game in the 60's before he became famous. He's SO cute, I think I'd explode if I met him back in the day.





and here he is on that pyramid gameshow. The girl in the video is funny too, lol. As you can see I have clearly typed 'john ritter' into youtube before, lol. 














Also, in junior high I was equally obsessed with Michael J. Fox. My family took notice of how often I watched Back to the Future movies, lol, as well as Family Ties. I remember getting mad at my mom because she wouldn't let me have the tv so I could watch it. I get obsessed sometimes. It's a sickness.









I was never obsessed with Patrick Dempsey, but goddamn. He's so attractive he'd be intimidating to even speak to (well, i guess with SA everyone is like that, but you know what I mean, lol). There's a guy at my work that sort of looks like him, but I heard him talking and he sounds like he might be gay. Oh well :/









and although he is not technically attractive, his music outweighs his appearance. i wish he were still alive today. i wish i could have been his groupy, lol. his music is so depressing, and yet so perfect. it's like melancholy Beatles. I'd date this guy in a heart beat. RIP Elliott<3









and of course, Paul Mccartney, for which nothing needs to be said. Personally, I think he was in his prime during the Magical Mystery tours day, looks wise, that is <3

i like that he looks kind of goofy sometimes too, lol.


----------



## Tweedy

Xuaraus said:


> For now...


Hell yes!!! Look at that outfit!!! :clap


----------



## Tweedy

pollster said:


> Speaking of CBC...
> 
> Ian Hanomansing


 YUM! I would watch the news 24/7 if he was presenting.


----------



## Tweedy

Andrew O'Keefe... Tv presenter/host of Deal or No Deal Australia :yes
http://www.news.com.au/common/imagedata/0,,6409996,00.jpg


----------



## Canadian Brotha

The Spanish Actress Clara Segura


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## ktbare

Michael C hall and Jemaine Clement. Both so, so hot


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

ktbare said:


> Michael C hall and Jemaine Clement. Both so, so hot


Dammit what's with Jermaine Clement?? Do all woman think he's the bee's knees??


----------



## Jason A

A crush is different from just thinking they're hot...
Sometimes you could have a crush on someone that isn't hot at all.

I would have to say that the word you are not "crush" but "lust".


----------



## cmr

Andrew W.K.










M. Night Shyamalan










Viggo Mortensen


----------



## Emptyheart

Justin Nozuka 








http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/crossfade/nozuka.jpg


----------



## Dub16

Not into celebrity crushes, but yer wan "Meadow" outta the Sopranos is kinda nice. I've watched 48 episodes in the last 3 weeks so we've been spending a lotta time together like. I waved to her yesterday evening, but she just swerved me and kept talking to Tony.
Aye, she got the mute button fer that!!!


----------



## Tweedy

Wentworth Miller


----------



## caflme




----------



## Tweedy

Jaiyyson said:


> Dammit what's with Jermaine Clement?? Do all woman think he's the bee's knees??


yes


----------



## BetaBoy90

MAN CRUSHops


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Jean-Michel Basquiat

Okay, maybe not a crush. I just want to be him (except...not dead).


----------



## Tweedy




----------



## Dub16

^^ Why has Johnny Cash got a gun in his hand???


----------



## cmr

Caleb Owens










Steve Gonsalves and Dave Tango. V


----------



## caflme

Tweedy rocks... she has such good taste (Sean Connery)... :clapopcorn:banana:nw:squeeze:high5:yay:evil:yes


----------



## Tweedy

caflme said:


> Tweedy rocks... she has such good taste (Sean Connery)... :clapopcorn:yay:evil:yes


He was so handsome!!!


----------



## caflme

To me... he still is...


----------



## zookeeper

As you can see in this handy comparative photo, the last 20 years have not been kind to Sean Con... wait a second....


----------



## caflme

In The Medicine Man .... (swoon)


----------



## Arisa1536

i am not a lesbian but i think she is smokin hot








She is the girl next door, *Mindy hall* from Rock of love

amazingly one of the only ones on that show who was not a drunk SL*T with fake boobs and she was runner up as well


----------



## Tweedy

Young Paul Newman :yes


----------



## AussiePea

^^ Even I am aroused by those eyes.


----------



## Tweedy

^ Amazing, eh?

Marlon Brando


----------



## AussiePea

I want to look like these guys xD


----------



## sara01

The stig from top gear....oooh mmm


----------



## Arisa1536

Arisa1536 said:


> i am not a lesbian but i think she is smokin hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is the girl next door, *Mindy hall*


well i would not mind looking like that everyday :roll
i can dream LOL


----------



## BetaBoy90

Paul Newman's eyes carried him into old age, he never got old and ugly


----------



## PickleNose

Lately, it's been Patricia Heaton from Everybody Loves Raymond. Especially as she was in the early days of the show. She might be a little too old for me now. But I can't watch the show without being struck by how she lights up every scene she's in. I also used to have a thing for Patricia Richardson from Home Improvement.

Edit - It seems there are fewer and fewer female celebrities who are actually appealing. The ones who are often get almost no attention in the gossip fueled celebrity media. Of course, that's what makes them appealing in the first place. They don't go for all that drama and they stay as down to earth as celebrities get. Thus, they generally fly right under my radar.

Edit #2 - Since I'm bi, An example of an appealing male celebrity would be Daniel Craig. If he had more hair on his chest and abs, he'd be perfect. I tend to like those really ripped guys who have a lot of hair.


----------



## AussiePea

sara01 said:


> The stig from top gear....oooh mmm












/melts


----------



## MindOverMood

Arisa1536 said:


> well i would not mind looking like that everyday :roll
> i can dream LOL


I wonder how long it takes her to actually look like that though


----------



## Andy43

Zoey Deschanel:










Katy Perry:


----------



## Arisa1536

MindOverMood said:


> I wonder how long it takes her to actually look like that though


well i saw her in a the reality show, rock of love without make up and she still looked pretty damn good so maybe she is naturally pretty, some stars are

i mean i would say kate winslet is another who looks nice without make up as well as with lol obviously or beyonce, she has a great figure and natural beauty

i think zooey is cute but without the makeup i dunno, i think she needs work

i think daniel craig is HAWT
and i have always loved Rose mcgowan she is smoldering in a gothic naughty and rugged sort of way









well not so much now that she has the blonde hair and got mega skinny but back in the 90's when she was curvy and had dark hair she was real puuurty 
she is way to skinny now, the one of her in the black was 1998 and the one of her in the red is 2009


----------



## sara01

Ospi said:


> /melts


:love2:mushy:yes


----------



## cmr

Johnathan Brandis. Rest in peace.... 










Mervyn Peake










Randy Torres. :heart










And I know they don't count as celebs, but for some reason guys that work at Oil Can Henry's are really cute.


----------



## bezoomny

James Mason. If only more celebrities would write books about cats.


----------



## melissa75

I haven't figured out how to post a pic, but Edward Norton!


----------



## immortal80

i had the biggest crush on jennifer love hewitt back in high school. it was hilarious because girl/friends would cut out pictures of her from magazines they had and give them to me. i have a huge collection of her pictures still somewhere in my closet haha. O_O


----------



## Arisa1536

i shall post a pic of *edward* for you, for some reason he reminds me of john cusack:yes i do not know why....








i know ed is rather popular with the females but i prefer a more stoic looking man like *Johnny depp *in Secret window, the blonde hair, the messy author look now to me that was gorgeous









Oh and *christian bale*, he has sexy and hard to get written all over him *YUM*


----------



## Tweedy

Fabrizio from The Strokes










Australian actor Firass Dirani


----------



## melissa75

Arisa1536 said:


> i shall post a pic of *edward* for you, for some reason he reminds me of john cusack:yes i do not know why....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know ed is rather popular with the females but i prefer a more stoic looking man like *Johnny depp *in Secret window, the blonde hair, the messy author look now to me that was gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and *christian bale*, he has sexy and hard to get written all over him *YUM*


Thanks! I do love that pic of Ed. And, you're so right...he does remind me of John Cusack. They have the same "presence". Love Johnny and Christian, as well!!!!


----------



## Colhad75

cmr said:


> Caleb Owens
> 
> Steve Gonsalves and Dave Tango. V


From one of my favourite shows. I watch Ghost Hunters all the time on YouTube. Always watch it as a skeptic, even during the analasys of the investigations.


----------



## Colhad75

Harbinger said:


> Right now it's Lady Gaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna have sex with her...


Lady Gaga is Aspie.


----------



## cmr

Billy Boyd










Liev Schreiber


----------



## Were

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Billie Piper


----------



## knuckles17

Mega Hottie


----------



## sash

:yes


----------



## Half_A_Person

Gaga was already mentioned but we need more of her:
























Most beautiful woman in the world, IMO.


----------



## Lateralus

Zoe Saldana - wow


























http://backseatcuddler.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/zoe-saldana.jpg


----------



## London

Joseph Gordon-Levitt!


----------



## Arisa1536

melissa75 said:


> Thanks! I do love that pic of Ed. And, you're so right...he does remind me of John Cusack. They have the same "presence". Love Johnny and Christian, as well!!!!


Thats alright, yeah he has this John cusack body language about him right?
and sometimes i get him confused lol because they are both good actors

oh and christian bale is just gorgeous even if he is a bit angry, on him it suits 
MEOW









I adore this pic from the film Swing kids
Robert sean leonard from house was ever so cute as was christian bale


----------



## tutliputli

Tweedy said:


> Fabrizio from The Strokes
> 
> Australian actor Firass Dirani


That guy is actually called Fireass? :lol And I'm with you on Fabrizio, Tweeds.


----------



## Tweedy

Are you with me on this guy? :yes


----------



## Just Lurking

Courtney Yates ~ Survivor :eyes


----------



## Arisa1536

Tweedy said:


> Are you with me on this guy? :yes


Who the hell is that???? 
ha ha ha


----------



## Tweedy

Sportacus from Lazytown! He's very energetic! :b


----------



## Dub16

He looks like something you'd expect to get fer free inside yer cereal box (only creepier)


----------



## Tweedy

Ed Westwick


----------



## cmr

Colhad75 said:


> From one of my favourite shows. I watch Ghost Hunters all the time on YouTube. Always watch it as a skeptic, even during the analasys of the investigations.


Yep, I love that show and pretty much anything on the paranormal. :yes

Dominic Monaghan... V










Hugh Laurie V










Christopher Lee... V


----------



## shadowmask

Scout Taylor-Compton










She was really cute in _Halloween_, at least. I haven't seen her in anything else.


----------



## Were

sash said:


> :yes


what do you feel about my signature :b


----------



## Wualraus

Tweedy said:


> Are you with me on this guy? :yes


Hell yeah! lol


----------



## cmr

Tennis player Roger Federer. :heart V










Andrew Breitbart V










Family Force 5!  V


----------



## MindOverMood

Just Lurking said:


> I crush on a Survivor contestant or two every season.
> 
> This season, it's Courtney. :eyes


From survivor for me, I have one on Parvati:blush


----------



## tutliputli

Jenson Button :mushy


----------



## MindOverMood

Sara Jean Underwood

I love her freckles.


----------



## EiccaCOB

VV Brown








Rosario Dawson








Eicca Toppinen


----------



## Tweedy

Ben Barnes


----------



## Dipper

Just Lurking said:


>












Here, eat this.


----------



## AussiePea

tutliputli said:


> Jenson Button :mushy


You just gained 12 billon Ospi points tuts.


----------



## cmr

Dipper said:


> Here, eat this.


^ That's exactly what I thought. LOL :yes

Noah Hathaway (AKA Atreyu from The Neverending Story). V










Rudolph Valentino. V










Steven Dail of Project 86. V


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Stevep27

Emily Deschanel









Rosamund Pike


----------



## BetaBoy90

Who's with me????


----------



## MindOverMood

BetaBoy90 said:


> Who's with me????


----------



## kosherpiggy

my sixth grade crush !


















i have a love/hate relationship with her. i used to her,but i respect her more for some reason.


----------



## Just Lurking

Another Survivor, Kelly, from the Fall 2009 season:










And Radha Mitchell who I first saw in a not-so-well-known crocodile movie called "Rogue"... and she's AUSTRALIAN! ...If there's any accent I'd label a turn-on, it's an Australian one :eyes


----------



## veron

Goran Visnjic used to be my ER crush. I saw him in a movie trailer today and was reminded of how good-looking he is... *dreamy smiley*


----------



## MindOverMood

BC native Jessica Lowndes:heart


----------



## Lateralus

MindOverMood said:


> BC native Jessica Lowndes:heart


Wow, I've never heard of her. Time for google image search!


----------



## Tweedy

veron said:


> Goran Visnjic used to be my ER crush. I saw him in a movie trailer today and was reminded of how good-looking he is... *dreamy smiley*


YES! :boogie


----------



## Dub16

Meadow from the Sopranos, Meadow from the Sopranos, Meadow from the Sopranos, Meadow from the Sopranos, Meadow from the Sopranos, Meadow from the Sopranos, and so forth!


----------



## Arisa1536

kosherpiggy said:


> [


YAY someone else who agrees that rose mcgowan is HOT 
Although alyssa milano is not bad either









One for the guys...and some of the girls :boogie
Scarlett









Oh and one actor i have been having dreams about, he keeps showing up and i keep trying to talk with him and sometimes we do chat, other times he ignores me, its really weird lol

*Matthew Gray grubler, *the hottest music lover and nerd ever


----------



## AussiePea

MindOverMood said:


> BC native Jessica Lowndes:heart


Oh my she is stunning.


----------



## cmr

Casey Affleck. V










Joaquin Phoenix. V










Christian Bale! :boogie


----------



## caflme

Tweedy said:


> YES! :boogie


Definitely...


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Haha what's up with that burger!! It's a double western bacon cheeseburger from carl's jr!! I recognise it cause I work there!!




(ok, im crazy)


----------



## cmr

Javier Bardem. V










V Even with the hair-do in "No Country For Old Men." Good movie.


----------



## Emptyheart

BetaBoy90 said:


> Who's with me????


Ew, she needs to stop wearing push up bras...


----------



## lonelygirl88

^ and stop with the high ponytail '****zu' look...


----------



## moxosis

Tweedy said:


> Are you with me on this guy? :yes


HAHAHA his name is Magnús Scheving and he is Icelandic, he was a fitness champion, he made the Lazy Town TV show for kids, that many people are making fun of.









Alicia Keys and I like her new song with Jay-Z, Empire State of Mind.


----------



## heyJude

Bryan Fisher. He played Carmen's boyfriend Jason on George Lopez. AAAggghhh...I have such a massive crush on him! He's so hot. :heart He kinda sorta looks like the guy I'm dating right now. Unfortunately I couldn't find very many pics of him on the net.


----------



## KittyGirl

yay! Celebrity crushes!

Robert Downey Jr. and Shia LeBeouf ~ cute, funny ^___^
I've got loads of girl crushes and idols; as a girl who wishes she were half as perfect looking and talented... like, say; Angelina Jolie, Ellen Page, Amy Adams and Anne Hathaway.

Celebrities are just people, too though; just like us. They may be lit perfectly and have professional makeup artists and trainers to make them look good-- but there are loads and loads of people who are definite crush material in every day life!


----------



## MindOverMood

I was going through my favourites and came across a google search I saved. I must of saved it for a reason, so I thought I'd post it in here since she is gorgeous.

Lena Gerke, she was the first seaons winner on Germany's Next Top Model.


----------



## RTTFTW

Felicia Day FTW.


----------



## Tweedy

MindOverMood said:


>


She is adorable! I love her hair.


----------



## RTTFTW

Ellen Page is super cute and apparently into wearing dudes underwear.


----------



## Dub16

^^ I wear Lads underwear all the time and nobody ever gave me a special sign to hold.

No Fair!


----------



## miminka

Bradford Cox


----------



## MindOverMood

Jessica Sutta from the *****cat Dolls:yes


----------



## Tweedy

^
I will forgive her for wearing fugly peep-toe ankle boots because she is rocking the pale skin so well! :boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## caflme

*Kevin McKidd from GREY'S ANATOMY







*


----------



## mrbojangles

irina shayk.


----------



## MindOverMood

mrbojangles said:


> irina shayk.


I thought that was Adriana Lima at first glance! She's looks like a mix between Adriana Lima and Eliza Dushku. A unique look and I love that.


----------



## mrbojangles

^ yeah shes constantly being compared to adriana lima (whom i love as well) but shes russian i believe.


----------



## cmr

Mr. J. Medeiros










Blake Lewis is kinda cute.


----------



## Dub16

mrbojangles said:


> irina shayk.


That poor wee lass needs to cover up before she gets the flu!


----------



## tutliputli

Shia Lebeouf. My boyfriend resembles him :mushy


----------



## mbp86

S.E. Cupp










http://lukeford.net/blog/?p=8579



> Luke: "How do you react when you feel that a man is looking at you with lust? Are you horrified, disgusted, appalled?"
> 
> SE: "Yeah. Disgusted. This is not a unique situation. Women in Manhattan are objectified walking down the street every day. A broad spectrum of women get looked at. It's, yeah, disgusting. That doesn't do anything for me. That doesn't excite me. I know women who use it as a barometer for how good they're looking that day. Eww! It gives me the creeps. I don't enjoy it at all. There's not a single ounce of enjoyment that I get from that."


How the hell do you get in her pants?


----------



## AliBaba

mbp86 said:


>


This picture really gets me going for some reason:um


----------



## mbp86

Are you ladies attracted to baldies with tattoos? Here's me


----------



## BetaBoy90

John Francis Daley- Formerly of Freaks and Geeks, now on Bones


----------



## cmr

cmr said:


> Mr. J. Medeiros





quiet0lady said:


> wow. :love2


Haha, I know! He's so cute. :boogie









This video shows just how good looking he is.


----------



## Manifold

Medeiros...that's a portuguese name, never heard of the guy though...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

cmr said:


> Haha, I know! He's so cute. :boogie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This video shows just how good looking he is.


He looks like he'd rip your hands off and make you eat them for just looking at him. :sus THAT is one scary dude.


----------



## Stevep27




----------



## cmr

WintersTale said:


> He looks like he'd rip your hands off and make you eat them for just looking at him. :sus THAT is one scary dude.


:rofl :lol

Rep. Paul Ryan is kind of cute.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Natasha Lyonne <3


----------



## Tweedy

Stevep27 said:


>


<3 Audrey!!!


----------



## Kathe

John Ritter (may he rest in peace)
Adam Sandler
Drew Barrymore
Joyce DeWitt

That's about it. I know, odd choices, but I am an odd person. :teeth


----------



## Green Eyes

I have had so many celebrity crushes.
At the moment it are only Mika and Jensen Ackles.

 :love2


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Blu said:


> Ashley Madekwe


I just seen her for the first time in the Brit show Secret Diary Of A Call Girl, I'll have to look her up proper & see what else she is in


----------



## cmr

All of the band members of mewithoutYou! :heart


----------



## miminka

*Kalan Porter*


Honestly, what the hell happened to this guy after he won _Canadian Idol_ back in '04? Wait... that question probably just answered itself.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Jason Isaacs and Alan Rickman










How can you not melt at this picture?~!?!?

*fangirl screams*


----------



## IcedOver

Alison Haislip from G4's "Attack of the Show". I've only been watching this show for the past two months and I guess the regular host Olivia Munn is a phenomenon among guys for her looks. She's gorgeous too but I'd pick Alison in looks.


----------



## Absolution

Imogen Poots. Just beautiful.


----------



## JEmerson

I've always had a crush on Luke Macfarlane. He's Scotty on Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

prudence said:


> Because I admire him for what he's fighting for (as of late), and well yes, he's attractive too.


I love his hair...










By the way, what's he fighting for?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

Emmanuelle Chriqui












Stevep27 said:


>


YES!!!


----------



## Rixy

I've only heard a few of her songs so far but I'll be seeing her at a festival soon...










SQUEE! :clap


----------



## zookeeper

Have I mentioned lately that Neko Case is my secret girlfriend?


----------



## PlayerOffGames

zookeeper said:


> Have I mentioned lately that Neko Case is my secret girlfriend?


you lucky mofo!


----------



## zookeeper

inna sense said:


> you lucky mofo!


Well, it's a secret because she doesn't know about it yet.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Charlize Theron


----------



## livefast3315

Kurt Cobain.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Paz Vega










Kate Beckinsale










Monica Bellucci










Among others...


----------



## successful

Nikki minaj :love2










cassie









rihanna



katty perry










alicia keys


----------



## caughtinthematrix

mischa








Arianny Celeste








my biggest crush ever :yesrita hayworth:yes


----------



## notcoolzeus

Ellen Page- She's not a lesbian in my fantasies.
Hayley Williams- OMG she's like sooo mainstream and stuff. I would do some sick nasty things to her.

Yeah, not looking up pics for you perverts. Oh yeah I almost forgot.

Alison Sudol from A Fine Frenzy- I didn't know I liked red heads so much until now. She might actually be too hot.


----------



## notcoolzeus

Stevep27 said:


>


Wow I almost forgot this one. Good call.


----------



## cpz08

Leonardo DiCaprio. James Franco. Johnny Depp.


----------



## veron

These aren't crushes, just some young lads I've spotted on Roland Garros opcorn
Verdasco









Soderling









Melzer









And finally, Rafa Nadal. I think I've mentioned him here before, but oh well, he deserves another mention :b









As for the ladies' draw, I think Samantha Stosur is pretty









Uhh I've been watching too much tennis, I know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rose Byrne


----------



## Emptyheart

Not really a Celeb...But hes an awesome guy

David Blaine


----------



## MindOverMood

Delphine Chaneac from the film Splice


----------



## bezoomny

CNN meteorologist Rob Marciano


----------



## papaSmurf

veron said:


> These aren't crushes, just some young lads I've spotted on Roland Garros opcorn
> 
> And finally, Rafa Nadal. I think I've mentioned him here before, but oh well, he deserves another mention :b


Any guy who wields a pie server as confidently as this man is alright in my book.



bezoomny said:


> CNN meteorologist Rob Marciano


Holy cow, this is easily the most ominous picture of a weatherman I have ever seen. It's like he can control lightning with just his furiously arched eyebrows.


----------



## izzy

Were said:


> what do you feel about my signature :b


Haha, I love your signature!


----------



## cmr

Phil Keating. I love his hair.


----------



## dan14

*eliza dushku*


----------



## MindOverMood

dan14 said:


> *eliza dushku*


I can't believe she's dating Rick Fox!:blank


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## moxosis

Charlotte Gainsbourg
she is 39, looks great. She is not 39 in above photo don't know when this photo was taken.









Pale is so hot.


----------



## Freiheit

I don't have one at this point. I don't get celebrity crushes anymore. I used to have a crush on this Bill Kaulitz.


----------



## BuzzAldrin

I used to have a crush on Jesse McCartney :lol
I'm quite liking Tyler Hilton at the moment. :yes
Oh and i think Christofer Drew Ingle is rather cute.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Arta Dobroshi


----------



## rawrguy




----------



## ThrashtilDeath

moxosis said:


> Charlotte Gainsbourg
> she is 39, looks great. She is not 39 in above photo don't know when this photo was taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale is so hot.


Have you seen "Antichrist"?


----------



## Absolution

Canadian Brotha said:


> Arta Dobroshi


Yes! She reminds me of Ellen Page.


----------



## Star Zero

cmr said:


> Liev Schreiber


OMG I was gonna post him! Sabretooth... @[email protected] Wolverine's not bad either.

Crispin Glover's character in Willard:








[Aka George McFly in Back To The Future/the knight from Tim Burton's, Alice]

Tobey Maguire [Despite disliking him in Spiderman 3...]









And i have a fascination with Angelina Jolie...









OH! And i almost forgot, Ben Stiller. >.> Really really really, ridiculously good looking.


----------



## grrungis

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## layitontheline

Ashton Kutcher in The Guardian... damnnnnnnnnn


----------



## shymtealhead

Jennifer Love Hewitt
Zooey Deschanel
Kirsten Dunst
Alli Larter
Jordana Brewster
Milla Jovovich
Megan Fox

a little long, but I must admit, they always get my attention with their beauty


----------



## MindOverMood

grrungis said:


>


She's poking herself in the belly button


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## IcedOver

Wow, does Hayden Panettiere look good in those photos! Holy canoli! I've never been that jazzed about her, but DAMN!


----------



## IcedOver

It's Vincent D'Onofrio, but I don't know who the girl is.


----------



## MindOverMood

Obligatory


----------



## kosherpiggy

^she's sooo prettyy<3


----------



## heyJude

Fernando Torres (Spanish Footballer)



















:fall

The entire Spanish soccer team is pretty yummy, actually.










Hot, hot, HOT...:fall


----------



## fruit loop

Damon Albarn is bloody gorgeous

gotta love Jude Law though yum yum yummm <3


----------



## feels

Matthew Goode









David Tennant









Audrey Tautou :nw









and Noah Lennox


----------



## ScorpioGirl

Macaulay Culkin.
Aaron Johnson.
Ian Somerhalder.

I'm not a lesbian but I think Lacey Chabert (Gretchen from Mean Girls) is pretty.:b


----------



## tigerlilly

elijah wood







matt bomer







gaspard ulliel


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Wata from Boris.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I think Elijah Wood will perpetually be 14 years old. :b










both of them.


----------



## MindOverMood

My ultimate crush is and will always be Natalie Portman:b


----------



## feels

Stilla said:


> xD Spike Jonze


Man, he's really beautiful.

Also want to add Shannyn Sossamon


----------



## thewall

Philippe Cousteau, Jr.








schwing !


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Spectacular


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This too of course :yes


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## Riles

Shay Laren...period.


----------



## MindOverMood

Riles said:


> Shay Laren...period.


















:yes


----------



## Perfectionist

Bounce bounce bounce.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I saw this guy in Inception and thought he was really hot, his name is Tom Hardy. Who wants to kidnap him with me?


----------



## Absolution

feels said:


> Shannyn Sossamon


 Yep. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Narcissus

BetaBoy90 said:


> I saw this guy in Inception and thought he was really hot, his name is Tom Hardy. Who wants to kidnap him with me?


Well, I'll pass on Handsome Bob, but he keeps showing up in movies, and I keep forgetting who he is. And then I find out that he's Shinzon and smack myself, and then forget in time for the next movie.

Well, I found a new crush, and that's Karen Gillan from Doctor Who. If you had asked me to name a Scottish woman before, I would have said "Gordon Ramsay", but this has changed things.


----------



## inneedofher

Too Hott- Carrie Underwood and not just hott but classy


----------



## inneedofher

Katy Perry...Need I say more.


----------



## Alison24

*Biggest celeb crush ever...*

My biggest celeb crush ever would be Nick Carter. Yea he has had his faults..but don't we all .


----------



## bazinga

I have not had a crush since forever. Jeez....

I guess maybe Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bazinga

I'm not gay that I know of, but Tom Hardy is the f'ing man! Go star trek and bronson. He is a fine actor.



BetaBoy90 said:


> I saw this guy in Inception and thought he was really hot, his name is Tom Hardy. Who wants to kidnap him with me?


----------



## Toad Licker

Pixie Lott


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Carrie Anne Moss


----------



## thewall

the hot guy from the 'alejandro' video


----------



## IcedOver

Kelly Edwards from HGTV's "Design on a Dime". Wow.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Just imagine there's a photo of my vet here.


----------



## innocuous

Minka Kelly, yo.


----------



## BetaBoy90

thewall said:


> the hot guy from the 'alejandro' video


Evandro Soldati, nice choice


----------



## thewall

BetaBoy90 said:


> Evandro Soldati, nice choice


ooo thanks for naming him! i must go find more pics now. haha


----------



## feels

Brian Cox









and Casey Affleck


----------



## silentcliche




----------



## matty

innocuous said:


> Minka Kelly, yo.


Oh wow, that is, that is um. *speechless*


----------



## lost in stereo

NEIL PATRICK HARRIS! aka Barney Stinson from How I Met Your Mother
oooh my god. I love NPH so bad! : D
I know he's gay and _old_. But he's just too awesome!


----------



## zookeeper

lost in stereo said:


> NEIL PATRICK HARRIS! aka Barney Stinson from How I Met Your Mother
> oooh my god. I love NPH so bad! : D
> I know he's gay and _old_. But he's just too awesome!


Doogie Howser is gay?


----------



## LostPancake

lost in stereo said:


> NEIL PATRICK HARRIS! aka Barney Stinson from How I Met Your Mother
> oooh my god. I love NPH so bad! : D
> I know he's gay and _old_. But he's just too awesome!


I love how you italicised old. :blank

lol, jk.

More Zooey!


----------



## EagerMinnow84

lost in stereo said:


> NEIL PATRICK HARRIS! aka Barney Stinson from How I Met Your Mother
> oooh my god. I love NPH so bad! : D
> I know he's gay and _old_. But he's just too awesome!


I was going to yell at you, but then I saw that you are only 16 so I forgive your choice of word. :b I had a major crush on Neil Patrick Harris when he was Doogie Howser, of course that is before your time.

I feel old- ish.


----------



## Meli24R

Sam Trammell and Joe Manganiello from True Blood


----------



## matty

Milena Govich :yes


----------



## lazy calm

umm i'm not necessarily in crush but i found these veeery attractive

judd nelson









michael imperioli









james spader









vincent gallo









daniel day-lewis









morrissey









young al pacino









andy garcia looked nice too









oh yeah frank zappa ofc









quite a list :d


----------



## MindOverMood

I've probably posted Keri Hilson in this thread already, but her in that new T.I video and she was looking spectacular =X


----------



## Typical Guy

Kate Winslet










And for years now, Drew Barrymore










I'll always love you, Drew!!


----------



## Just Lurking

We need another injection of Avril Lavigne here.

Oh yes. We do.


----------



## matty

Just Lurking said:


> We need another injection of Avril Lavigne here.
> 
> Oh yes. We do.


I agree, thank you 
She looks incredible


----------



## zookeeper

I don't think I've declared my love for Salma lately.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Adrien Brody










And who can resist Johnny Depp?


----------



## EmptyRoom

silentcliche said:


>


I would go lesbian for Freida Pinto :heart


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

Chicks with black hair. They're sexy.


----------



## EmptyRoom

I almost forgot about Rivers Cuomo


----------



## EmptyRoom

Zachary Quinto as Spock :heart


----------



## wanglor

Ellen Page after seeing Inception. She's beautiful and intelligent. Intelligence is such a turn on for me.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

Ok, This may sound downright creepy and wrong. But this lil guy really captured my interest. Perhaps I have fallen for his matured acting and personality in the movie!! My god, he's one talented boy!!

His name is Noah Ringer (aka Aang, the last airbender)

Edit: Sorry, made a typo


----------



## Judi

^ You thought his acting was good? Critics thought it was a little unemotional... I watched a bit of a bootleg and thought the character was totally wrong as well  But I blame M Night more than anyone D:

Well my celebrity crushes are those in my avatar  Paul Mccartney and John Lennon ^___^ back in the 60s anyways.


----------



## Hot Chocolate

^I didn't think, it WAS good.Perhaps Mr.Night had his own way of directing. (It was intended to be emotional)

Oh and who cares about critics? should I believe anyone if someone has their own opinions? What if that someone bullied you and thinking your a bad person, should I believe?


----------



## Judi

^ Sorry if I've offended you, I guess I didn't want to say it myself that I thought the whole thing was cringeworthy... I can see that it was meant to be emotional but, as a fan of the cartoon, M Night did not do the character justice. (Not only his character, but many of the leads) This is just my opinion, and I meant no disrespect to yours!


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I have some serious crush on these girls...

A Fine Frenzy/Alison Sudol



Kate Nash



and last but not least

Hayley Williams


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

When does Miley Cyrus turn eighteen, anyway?


----------



## christacat

starblob said:


> I :heart Morrissey.


me too 
Love his music


----------



## strawberryjulius

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> I have some serious crush on these girls...
> 
> Kate Nash


  !


----------



## strawberryjulius

Is that a bird's nest on his head? :b

Edit: Oh, it disappeared. My comment wasn't intended for offense.


----------



## mrbojangles

SomeRandomGuy said:


> When does Miley Cyrus turn eighteen, anyway?


----------



## heyJude

Forget vampires, I'm much more into werewolves. Taylor Lautner is YUM.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Emma Watson 








although she had a haircut :blank

and

Hayley Williams


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I like Emma, too.

And her new haircut is cute! Sort of got a Julie Robert's Tinkerbell look, from "Hook."


----------



## strawberryjulius

OMG she kind of looks like you don't know who with that hair.


----------



## Arisa1536

Ummmmm








*Katy perry*
Well i think she is hot, i do not have a crush _per say _on her though

*Christina Aguilera*









and for some reason, i really like the guy who played Zach in the show Accidentally on purpose with jenna elfman


----------



## SomeRandomGuy

mrbojangles said:


> (implications that I are Pedobear.)


Hey dude. I'm waitin' till she's eighteen... no need for all that. 

Besides which, the age of consent in most states is sixteen anyway.


----------



## Arisa1536

I admit it 
lady gaga is awesome and i have always loved MJ
RIP


----------



## kosherpiggy

mrbojangles said:


>


I'm in love with him hahah

Jon Stewart is pretty yummy


----------



## feels

James D'Arcy









Woweee


----------



## kosherpiggy

Colbert's pretty dreamy haha









James Deen is the hottest male pornstar :love2


----------



## hiimnotcool

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> I have some serious crush on these girls...
> 
> Hayley Williams


----------



## Arisa1536

oooh yeah vanilla ice baby ha ha no way!!!!



>


Ummmm thats rather disturbing lol

john stewart is pretty nice

i also like jared leto, he can sing and act but i prefer his acting 









He has gone all weird now with the pink mohawk. most people under the age of 18 do not know he used to act and act well they only know him as the lead singer from 
*Thirty seconds to mars* :mum

Have i already posted shemar moore from criminal minds? 
YUMMM


----------



## kosherpiggy

^^i gave the wrong pic hahaha
He looks pretty cute here


----------



## KumagoroBeam

both of them <3


----------



## Dub16

I cannot believe that NOBODY has said Dub16 so far. well, this is the final straw, Im changin me agent!


----------



## KittyGirl

My favourite roommate! Dub16! 
The star of such movies as: "Finding Fraggle Rock" and "At The End of The Earth; There Are Leprechauns"


----------



## christacat

kumagorobeam said:


> both of them <3


>3333


----------



## MindOverMood

Lexi Belle

She's too cute to be in porn


----------



## strawberryjulius

Why is she giving me the finger? D:


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MindOverMood said:


> Lexi Belle
> 
> She's too cute to be in porn


I was going to say I recognize your avatar but then I thought those who know, know, haha


----------



## MindOverMood

Canadian Brotha said:


> I was going to say I recognize your avatar but then I thought those who know, know, haha


:lol


----------



## thewall

:mushy:mushy:mushy


----------



## veron

Forgive me, SAS, for posting his pic for the 5th or so time. It's just that I was watching him play in the US final the other day and he's looking better than ever!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emmanuelle Beart










Maribel Verdu


----------



## saffant

Evangeline Lilly or Kate from LOST.

http://www.hollywood-celebrity-pictures.com/Celebrities/Evangeline-Lilly/Evangeline-Lilly-10.JPG

http://thetvlegion.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/evangeline_lilly.jpg


----------



## matty

Kate Voegele









hehe, and she is so checking out my avatar.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Major man-crush. Georges St. Pierre. Nobody can 'andle his riddum.


----------



## saffant

the cheat said:


> Major man-crush. Georges St. Pierre. Nobody can 'andle his riddum.


..and even if u somehow do... he still won't be impressed by your performance....


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^Nice one. :lol


----------



## Emmz92

*Joe jonas <3*


----------



## Emmz92

*Ryan Reynolds <3*


----------



## Emmz92




----------



## KumagoroBeam

Liv Tyler. 
I love her voice. I could listen to her talk all day.


----------



## ShyFX

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

I don't know if professional wrestlers count but anyway...

A.J. Lee









Maryse Ouellet


----------



## bezoomny

My current obsession is Greta Garbo.


----------



## Ironpain

Since you say we all have celeb crushes I can't lie (I'd have to say in all honesty I had a Crush on Valerie Bertinelli (I am not old enough to remember her during her time on One day at a time but I found out about her later on and I would say you can't deny she is Gorgeous and her voice is also hot (which is one of the reasons I love my girlfriend her voice is sexy all on it's own) (I would marry a voice recording of her voice)


----------



## Emptyheart




----------



## timetopretend

James Duval.


----------



## rawrguy

Katy Perry <3




































Mary Elizabeth Winstead <3 <3


----------



## uffie

rawrboy64 said:


> Katy Perry <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Elizabeth Winstead <3 <3


the things id do to katy perry.....


----------



## rawrguy

uffie said:


> the things id do to katy perry.....


you said it brotha! :teeth


----------



## HannahG

KumagoroBeam said:


> Liv Tyler.
> I love her voice. I could listen to her talk all day.


I have a friend who met her about six years ago. Apparently Liv is really nice and sweet, complimented my friend on her hair and they chatted for a couple minutes. Very friendly, and according to my friend, she is much prettier in person too.


----------



## faintresemblance




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Fiona Apple


----------



## Cleary

Anja Plaschg of Soap&skin


----------



## heyJude

Candice Swanepoel, Victoria's Secret model. I think she is absolutely adorable and gorgeous.


----------



## LiveLaughLove

Mister Mxyzptlk said:


> I don't know if professional wrestlers count but anyway...
> 
> A.J. Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryse Ouellet


 Omg I have girl crushes on them. AJ ftw~!


----------



## malaise

Doyle from the Misfits (last on the right). Then AND now.




























**** . **** he gets me so hot


----------



## Absolution

Cleary said:


> Anja Plaschg of Soap&skin


Pale skin: Check.
Dark hair: Check.
Seems troubled with tons of baggage: Check.
Looks like she'd steal your wallet the next morning: Check.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## nothing to fear

KumagoroBeam said:


> Wata from Boris.


Yess I made a post about her a while back. <3 Saw Boris live last month too.


----------



## miminka

uffie said:


> *the things id do to katy perry.....*





rawrboy64 said:


> you said it brotha! :teeth


*shudder*

Ahem. Anyways...










Syd Barrett if anybody.


----------



## MindOverMood

Skye Sweetnam, though I haven't heard about her lately


----------



## Snow Bunny

Tim Roth









Andy Garcia

<3


----------



## KumagoroBeam

nothing to fear said:


> Yess I made a post about her a while back. <3 Saw Boris live last month too.


I'm so jealous! :wife

Also, Skye Sweetnam is quite lovely.


----------



## MindOverMood

Was browsing wwtdd and seen Rachel Bilson who I'm pretty sure that I haven't posted her in this thread yet! She's gotta be in my top 3 with Natalie Portman and Alessandra Ambrosio.

My favourite picture of her, so cute


----------



## feels

I mean, holy f*cking hell...
I just...
:love2


----------



## kosherpiggy

Adam Brody<3









Simon Rex

as you can see, i have a thing for jewish boys.


----------



## xxkaijuxx

Guy: Miyavi









Girl:
Amber Heard


----------



## Ununderstood

For a long time, Stacy London from TLC's "What Not To Wear" has been my crush. I have a thing for older women and this woman is just so sexy and hot. Many times I will just watch boring show after show just to look at her.










Also, a lesser crush of mine is cage fighter Gina Carano.


----------



## kosherpiggy

Jimmy Dean


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

kosherpiggy said:


> Jimmy Dean


Yup, you've won the thread. Here's hoping I come in second place

Paul Newman


----------



## kosherpiggy

don't forget about Brando!


----------



## MindOverMood

Ununderstood said:


> Also, a lesser crush of mine is cage fighter Gina Carano.


----------



## DyingInTheOutside

kosherpiggy said:


> don't forget about Brando!


Not to bash your taste, I just can't stand his look, don't think he's even remotely attractive.


----------



## polardude18

Dark Drifter said:


> My favorite singer that everyone makes fun of me for liking... Natalie Horler, AKA Cascada to the most people. Or "Everytime we touch" girl as some people tease.


I love her! I am a little surprised people other than me actually know her by her first name lol, there is something kind of sexy about her voice.


----------



## Absolution

DyingInTheOutside said:


> Paul Newman


I'm totally straight and I can admit he's a good looking dude. Man-crush.



MindOverMood said:


>


I'm going to need you to remove those black bars.


----------



## silentcliche

Absolution said:


> I'm totally straight and I can admit he's a good looking dude. Man-crush.


Seconded. I didn't realize that Paul Newman was such a sharp lookin' guy.


----------



## MindOverMood

Absolution said:


> I'm going to need you to remove those black bars.


Just a shop, no nude pics of her. Maybe one day she'll do playboy.

Here's what she looked like with clothes on from the previous picture I posted.


----------



## mrbojangles

^ shes actually pretty shy too, you could tell she was really nervous in her interview with craig ferguson.


----------



## fonz

I've had many celebrity crushes come and go over the years,but the one constant has been:

Maria Sharapova


----------



## kosherpiggy

he looks better here lol


----------



## alfredd88

Well i think Jared Leto is awesome!!!


----------



## lazy calm

feels said:


> I mean, holy f*cking hell...
> I just...
> :love2


not sure but isn't he from animal collective?.. so intense!  :heart


----------



## bezoomny

ALAN WILDER ALAN WILDER ALAN WILDER ALAN WILDER




























Also, Ian McCulloch:


----------



## kiirby

lazy calm said:


> not sure but isn't he from animal collective?.. so intense!  :heart


Yup. He's up there man-crush-wise with Robert Webb for me.


----------



## Lateralus

Melissa Theuriau


----------



## kiirby

Alice Glass.


----------



## MindOverMood

Lateralus said:


> Melissa Theuriau


Enjoy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Natalie Press


----------



## Absolution

kiirby said:


> Alice Glass.


Oh my...



Absolution said:


> Pale skin: Check.
> Dark hair: Check.
> Seems troubled with tons of baggage: Check.
> Looks like she'd steal your wallet the next morning: Check.
> 
> I think I'm in love.


----------



## Witchcraft

My newest celebrity crush Boris Kodjoe


















:love2


----------



## BretMicheaelsSubconscious

Heather, my true rock of love:










and the illustrious Divine as I love those hot tranny messes:


----------



## orchdorch925

I'm in love with Elijah Wood, Zac Efron, Eric Hutchinson, and many others, but those are the top of my "Future Husbands" list, which is a list of nonmarried celebs who I have no chance with, but like to drool over anyways.


----------



## MindOverMood

Yo-Landi Vi$$er from Die Antwoord, I don't know what it is about her:love2


----------



## EmptyRoom

I've got small crushes on these fellows :wink

Mark Ruffalo









Iaon Gruffudd









& Jude Law


----------



## SolitaryHowl

Taylor Lautner.










*Is ashamed to fall into the teenager cliche*


----------



## Lateralus

solitaryhowl said:


> *is ashamed to fall into the teenager cliche*


lol


----------



## thewall

Mark Ronson


















mmhmm


----------



## Selbbin

Kelly MacDonald


----------



## catalinahx

Paul Wesley & Ian Somerhalder.









James Marsters.









David Boreanaz. (I'm sure i spelled that wrong, lol.)









TJ Thyne


----------



## fonz

Do any girls have crushes on male celebrities who don't look great with a shirt off? Just saying...


----------



## liso

john patrick amedori
















every inch of muse









ryan gosling


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## kiirby

KumagoroBeam said:


>


...

...

_really?_


----------



## Witchcraft

MindOverMood said:


> Yo-Landi Vi$$er from Die Antwoord, I don't know what it is about her:love2


I love Yo-Landi :yes


----------



## KumagoroBeam

kiirby said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> _really?_


:yes


----------



## Absolution

Buscemi is an awesome dude.


----------



## layitontheline

Liv Tyler









Desmond Harrington









Michael Cera


----------



## thewall

Brett Erlich<333333


















boyishly handsome _and_ hilarious?! :mushy


----------



## lazy calm

i've decided to go gay for kirsten dunst


----------



## MindOverMood

layitontheline said:


> Liv Tyler


Weird because you remind me of her =S



lazy calm said:


> i've decided to go gay for kirsten dunst


Ooo snaggletooth xD


----------



## kiirby

thewall said:


> Brett Erlich<333333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boyishly handsome _and_ hilarious?! :mushy


He's the only good segment on infomania. Massive man crush.


----------



## fonz

layitontheline said:


> Liv Tyler


Wow - she's stunning. Always forget about her...


----------



## malaise

bezoomny said:


> ALAN WILDER ALAN WILDER ALAN WILDER ALAN WILDER


God YES. I can't count how many fantasies I've had of Mr. Alan Wilder.


----------



## Meli24R

Alexander Skarsgard









Michael C. Hall


----------



## Batgirl




----------



## lyricalillusions

Jodhi May


----------



## mrbojangles

Nina Diaz from Girl In A Coma.


----------



## Cleary

Batgirl said:


>


:mushy Who is this?


----------



## Dub16

If I didnt already have anxiety then that picture above would definitely give me it! 

Not much into celebrities myself OR the artificial look that most of the female celebs seem to have these days (why do they plaster them in make-up?)

But I would admit that yer wan from the sopranos was very, very attractive. I was gonna start up me own Dublin mafia to get ta meet her. I was ready to take on Tony soprano and make him an offer he couldnt refuse. I dont own any weapons but if you throw an irish potato at someone really hard then it can do some peoper damage like.
Yeah, thats right Tony, if yer reading this then Dub is watching! And I have LOADS of potatoes!!!!!!!


----------



## Lateralus

Cleary said:


> :mushy Who is this?


He looks a lot like Brandon Boyd of Incubus, but I've never seen him with his hair that long. That's my guess though.


----------



## glitterfish

Adrien Brody


----------



## suzieeQ

you glitterfish are a woman after my own heart! I love adrien brody, there is just something so sexy about him, ask me what nd i couldn't tell you but yeah he's just got something about him. nd i'm also crushin on michelle rodriguez..love her!


----------



## suzieeQ

yum boris kodjoe


----------



## nonethemore

Ben Barnes... that guy's face is perfect... lol.


----------



## glitterfish

^^ Yeah SuzieeQ, I know what ya mean about Adrien Brody... there's just something about him! He has got a really genuine gorgeous smile, maybe that's it.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

I've had a crush on Adriana Lima forever...


----------



## rockguitarist89

The g/f of the main character in Kick-***. (not the little girl! lol)

That part where he rubbed the sun screen on her back... lol 

Plus, she liked a nerd in it, so I guess it makes her feel attainable.


----------



## letmeinteractx

Tom Kaulitz: Sexiest guy alive END OF STORY.


----------



## HannahG

My new celebrity crush is Simon Baker from The Mentalist. He's sexy

Sorry no pics I'm slow when it comes to trying to figure out how to add photos on here. I tried b4 and it got all messed up.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Eve Myles (Torchwood). She has this tiny gap between her front teeth, which I love.


----------



## veron

Robert Carlyle... :mushy


----------



## hickorysmoked

Alcia Keys. She defines the word beautiful









Hayley Williams. Haven't heard one song from her, but she is beautiful


----------



## alfredd88

Well mine favorite is Adrian Grenier….. just an amazing personality!!


----------



## Kanashi

suzieeQ said:


> yum boris kodjoe


We'll have to fight for him. lol:teeth

For me, guys that have mixed ethic backgrounds are awesome. Maybe I travel too much...
http://photos.essence.com/system/images/gallery/000/285/191/full/Will_Demps_006.jpg


----------



## glitterfish

John Cusack


----------



## kosherpiggy

Rose McGowan









Jared Leto









Michael Cera


----------



## mrbojangles

anymouse said:


> mine is french, i believe.
> which is okay, i believe, as my husband is french, so having frenchman crushes is okay?
> 
> plus, this kid is kinda haggard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who can guess him wins.. something from my materialist trashpile of babel.


Call me crazy, but he kind of resembles Matty from SAS lol.


----------



## kiirby

Graham Roumieu?

Just a guess...


----------



## Absolution

I think today is a good day to remind everyone of my crush on Kat Dennings.


----------



## Christa25

Ed Norton.


----------



## MindOverMood

Absolution said:


> I think today is a good day to remind everyone of my crush on Kat Dennings.


Here's one you'll enjoy of her 
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2340/katdenningsnakedphonepi.jpg


----------



## Mr. SandMan

There is something about Blake Lively.

Don't know what it is.


----------



## Absolution

MindOverMood said:


> Here's one you'll enjoy of her
> http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2340/katdenningsnakedphonepi.jpg


Precisely the reason why it was a good day to remind everyone of my lust for her. Although, this does sadden me a bit because the mystery is no longer there.


----------



## Lateralus

bignate said:


> There is something about Blake Lively.
> 
> Don't know what it is.


Let me try to help you out there. Take a look at these pictures, she is always prominently displaying her...




































....EARS. I think that's what it is about her.


----------



## millenniumman75

How does she do it? You know, keep it acne free? :lol


----------



## fonz

Whether or not she qualifies as a celebrity,Russian spy Anna Chapman is really,really hot.

http://acidcow.com/girls/14196-sexy-spy-anna-chapman-in-russian-maxim-8-pics.html

(Doesn't seem to be any direct links to those pics that work properly)


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Blake Lively is fine.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Karren Gillan from Doctor Who : she so fine :yes


----------



## Emptyheart

WOW, willy monfret.


----------



## uffie

WOW , TAYLOR SWIFT










my love<3


----------



## CMGC




----------



## Lateralus

^Love her.


----------



## cherry87

matt tuck from bullet for my valentine,god how much i love guys with long hair


----------



## CMGC

Lateralus said:


> ^Love her.


You can never go wrong with Rachel McAdams. :yes


----------



## harrynia

I my list Sophie Monk is one the Top. She is really hot!! A perfect personality…


----------



## MindOverMood

Daisy Lowe, even more after watching her Esquire shoot video:mushy













Those stats..:lol


----------



## magdalena23

M.Cimarro









Brandon Lee









Chris Cornell


----------



## MindOverMood

I've posted her before:b, but this picture is from an upcoming movie called Your Highness.









A gif from the film as well. Not the finest booty, but it will do


----------



## alfredd88

my favorite celebrity 







:duel:duel


----------



## kiirby




----------



## Insanityonthego

Inna (Rumanian Eurodance beauty- my favorite artist) - rolemodel too


----------



## layitontheline

Conan O'Brien looking super sexy in that commercial. No joke. :mushy










Better yet, his commercial


----------



## miminka

whatsername75 said:


>


Gregory Peck :mushy


----------



## bezoomny




----------



## emptybottle2

I just found out that HE'S PLAYING MR. ROCHESTER IN JANE EYRE, and I am still shaking and crying in anticipation omg


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Probably been posted a gazillion times:









Scarlett Johansson in Lost in Translation

And let's throw in Lauren Bacall, in color no less, for good measure:


----------



## layitontheline

Erm, think it's time to watch Star Wars again. :mushy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hiam Abbass - She has this distinguished woman quality about her in all the films I see her in & this simple elegant beauty


----------



## rosebudxo

Billy Gilman. He's been my celebrity crush since One Voice.


----------



## orbit55

Cheryl Cole!!!
Jessica Alba - probably mentioned a bunch of times
Mila Kunis
Natalie Portman is a classic


----------



## VTinOR

Eric Bana
Christian Bale
Cillian Murphy


----------



## Emptyheart

Nice choice Canadian Brother! I love hiam abbass. She's from the same country as me!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Emptyheart said:


> Nice choice Canadian Brother! I love hiam abbass. She's from the same country as me!


Cool, you're quite pretty yourself, must be something about that part of the world


----------



## heyJude

:fall:mushy


----------



## feels

GAWD DAYUM


----------



## miminka

EagerMinnow84 said:


> My French New Wave crush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jean Pierre Leaud*.


Mine as well.


----------



## sean88

Yes please. :]


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't even know who some of these people are :lol


----------



## will turner




----------



## heroin

I've never had a celebrity crush. I don't know why. never had one when growing up. As a teen, I much preferred to look at porn stars (who were hot and without clothing) than celebrities (who were hot, but disappointingly, clothed most of the time).

having said that



Canadian Brotha said:


> simple elegant beauty


OMG!
 :heart


----------



## Just Lurking




----------



## bezoomny

Just Lurking said:


>


Wow that is either a miraculous bra or some serious photoshop.


----------



## BrokenStars

Joaquin Phoenix :banana

...before he went crazy










:shock :um


----------



## Just Lurking

bezoomny said:


> Wow that is either a miraculous bra or some serious photoshop.


I'm not going to use this as an excuse to post another one.

Oh, who am I kidding.

Miracle bra, photoshop, or a combination of the two? Only the photographer, the editor, and possibly Avril Lavigne know the truth.


----------



## layitontheline

Watched Fringe and found her quite stunning and captivating. Lovely eyes.

















If I were gay, it'd be Kristen Stewart. Seems like such a wild child, love her hair looking all messy and disturbed all the time.


----------



## BrokenStars

layitontheline said:


> Conan O'Brien looking super sexy in that commercial. No joke. :mushy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet, his commercial


:shock:um


----------



## miminka

Terrence Stamp


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Olivia Williams - There's this shot of her laying on the couch with a glass of wine in hand in The Ghost Writer that's to die for


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Carla Bruni - A French beauty singing folk songs on her acoustic guitar, lovely


----------



## Perfectionist

^Legs!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Perfectionist said:


> ^Legs!


Legs Indeed!


----------



## yourfavestoner

A lot of actresses are attractive, but just one night stand types.

Jennifer Aniston and Amy Adams are two actresses I'd wife.


----------



## Kustamogen

zooey deschanel ftmfw!!!


----------



## ozkr

Beautiful Michelle Trachtenberg!


----------



## GunnyHighway

Kustamogen said:


> zooey deschanel ftmfw!!!


Zooey indeed. My personal crush however, Amy Lee. (Or whatever her last name is now) Sucker for those eyes...










Kat Dennings as well.










And for good measure, let's throw in Hayley Williams.


----------



## rawrguy

the beauty of these celebrities make me sad...


----------



## au Lait

Too lazy to find a picture right now, but Hugh Jackman is my celebrity crush. I'm sure you all know what he looks like.



Also 500th post!! :yay I don't normally post this much on forums so this is kind of a big deal for me. /nerdy excitement


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Olivia Munn!

OMG! The first time I saw her on Attack of the Show I was like, "Wow, she is beautiful!". lol


----------



## BrokenStars

rawrguy said:


> the beauty of these celebrities make me sad...


Me too. :cry


----------



## mikesmart

mila kunis


----------



## Emanresu




----------



## foe

Most of my celebrity crushes were from my teenage years. lol, I'm not up-to-date on current pop culture scene. I had a thing for female musicians. 

Gwen Stefani during Tragic Kingdom years.









Fiona Apple









Natalie Imbruglia


----------



## layitontheline

Wes Bentley... oh my my my :mushy


----------



## mrbojangles

Full of Empty said:


> Most of my celebrity crushes were from my teenage years. lol, I'm not up-to-date on current pop culture scene. I had a thing for female musicians.
> 
> Natalie Imbruglia


I had an insane crush on her back in the 90's.


----------



## GunnyHighway

Oh, here's a weird one for you guys. Chef Claire Robinson. There's actually a couple chefs on the Food Network I seem to have noticed. :b


----------



## Mr Shankly

anymouse said:


>


This ought to be in the bob appreciation thread.


----------



## layitontheline

Mark Ruffalo.


----------



## BrokenStars

layitontheline said:


> Mark Ruffalo.


OMG YES!!!!! I :heart him. Beautiful. :banana:nw


----------



## crsohr

I watch this show called "The Mentalist" which airs on CBS don't know if any of you guys watch it. Robin Tunney who plays Agent Lisbon in it is kinda hot to me. I hope this doesn't mean I have a thing for older women.....:b


----------



## Dan208

Mariska Hargitay. Only getting better with age.


----------



## Perfectionist

^Hot Damn Yes


----------



## AussiePea

Carey Mulligan



















Do you think she will be my girlfriend?


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Naomi Watts - Beautiful Woman, Talented Actress


----------



## Purple Pen

Gimme Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## BrokenStars

Purple Pen said:


> Gimme Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## clair de lune

Mark Ronson









Fernando Torres









probably more but those are the main ones


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Molly Parker


----------



## layitontheline

Rachel Miner


----------



## GunnyHighway

How could I forget Elisha Cuthbert.

I've just noticed with how little I watch of TV and movies I sure have posted a lot here.


----------



## heartofchambers

Paul Banks....Yeah


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Lisa Kelly


----------



## heroin

I was channel surfing once, when I came across a terrible film. And I watched it just because I wanted to stare at the actress in it:

While hunting for a picture of her, I was disappointed to know that she looks completely unrecognizeable now, all blonde and plastic-looking.

Anna Faris from the very unfunny "Scary Movie" parody films:









Also, I sat through a few episodes of that awful 'Friends' show, also because I wanted to stare at:










If you can't tell from the pictures; if you've got dark black hair, you're already halfway to hotness in my book.


----------



## Perfectionist

Woah woah woah woah who is this pale skinny dude and how do I not know of him?! Mmm look at all that pale skinnyness.


----------



## Some Russian Guy




----------



## candy24

Emilee from the real world cancun. She is so gorgeous! I honestly think she'd turn me lesbian lol










& trey songz! He is so handsome and just makes me melt when he hits them high notes =]


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Élodie Bouchez.

I :heart girls with eyebrows.


----------



## layitontheline

Perfectionist said:


> Woah woah woah woah who is this pale skinny dude and how do I not know of him?! Mmm look at all that pale skinnyness.


Mmhmm I totally looked him up as soon as I saw all that pale skinnyness. :boogie


----------



## heroin

Some Russian Guy said:


>


Good god. It took me a good 20 seconds staring at that pic to finally realize that she's holding ice and not a crumpled condom.

I need to lay off the porno for a while.


----------



## heartofchambers

Perfectionist said:


> Woah woah woah woah who is this pale skinny dude and how do I not know of him?! Mmm look at all that pale skinnyness.


Paul Banks from Interpol! Though you know by now! I hope you guys weren't being sarcastic because the guy is fine lol


----------



## Dub16

Does Hello22 count as a celebrity? Shes the Ireland National tractor-driving champion!


----------



## heartofchambers

Its his...personality, ya know? :boogie


----------



## heartofchambers

Where's Jules, guys? come on.


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> Does Hello22 count as a celebrity? Shes the Ireland National tractor-driving champion!


:lol Well i fancy Dub16 - technically he's a celebrity - He's won the All-Ireland Guinness drinking championship three years in a row!!


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> :lol Well i fancy Dub16 - technically he's a celebrity - *He's won the All-Ireland Guinness drinking championship three years in a row!!*


And proud of it too! 

Do they really have Guinness Drinking Championships? Thats the best idea ever! Can we go, can we, pleeeease?


----------



## Hello22

Okay, but only if there's _baby_ guinness championships as well


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Okay, but only if there's _baby_ guinness championships as well


wohooo!


----------



## BrokenStars

heartofchambers said:


> Its his...personality, ya know? :boogie


:shock His face wasn't the first thing I noticed...:um
He is pretty cute.:yes


----------



## Dub16

BrokenStars said:


> :shock *His face wasn't the first thing I noticed...*:um
> He is pretty cute.:yes


hahaha, it was his necklace thingy wasnt it!


----------



## BrokenStars

Dub16 said:


> hahaha, it was his necklace thingy wasnt it!


:yes


----------



## GummieBear

*As of Lately*







*Jared Leto *


----------



## GummieBear

*My forver crush*










*Devon Aoki*​


----------



## Lateralus

GummieBear said:


> *As of Lately*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jared Leto *


Nothing against you, I'm sure he's attractive, but since you brought him up I can't resist saying I can not stand Jared Leto.

I'm not sure whether it's because he wears more makeup than most girls, because his band sucks and is only successful due to his fame as an actor and his looks, or because of his sexual advances on underage girls. Or maybe just his overall air of self-importance.

I hope to meet him some day, so I can personally tell him what a douchebag he is.

End of rant :lol


----------



## emptybottle2

^ Hah, I hate him for those exact same reasons. I hear he gets super-pissed when fans ask him to sign their My So-called Life DVDs. B-TCH, YOU WOULD BE NOTHING WITHOUT JORDAN CATALANO.


----------



## ValiantThor

hope sandoval


----------



## Dub16

Lateralus said:


> I can't resist saying I can not stand Jared Leto.
> 
> I'm not sure whether it's because he wears more makeup than most girls, because his band sucks and is only successful due to his fame as an actor and his looks, or because of his sexual advances on underage girls. Or maybe just his overall air of self-importance.
> 
> I hope to meet him some day, so I can personally tell him what a douchebag he is.


He's yer hero isn't he???! Go wan, ya can tell Dr. Dub


----------



## GummieBear

emptybottle2 said:


> ^ Hah, I hate him for those exact same reasons. I hear he gets super-pissed when fans ask him to sign their My So-called Life DVDs. B-TCH, YOU WOULD BE NOTHING WITHOUT JORDAN CATALANO.


*I love my so-called life !*



Lateralus said:


> Nothing against you, I'm sure he's attractive, but since you brought him up I can't resist saying I can not stand Jared Leto.
> 
> I'm not sure whether it's because he wears more makeup than most girls, because his band sucks and is only successful due to his fame as an actor and his looks, or because of his sexual advances on underage girls. Or maybe just his overall air of self-importance.
> 
> I hope to meet him some day, so I can personally tell him what a douchebag he is.
> 
> End of rant :lol


*That under age girl thing has now offically turned me off ,*









*My new celebrity crush lmao :clap*


----------



## BrokenStars

My celebrity crush is Dub16 :banana


:nw


----------



## Dub16

BrokenStars said:


> My celebrity crush is Dub16 :banana
> 
> :nw


hahahaha, lmao. Why thank ya kind lady  

(I always told me parents that I'd be a celebrity one day. This is it. Dub16 has made it!!!!) :yes


----------



## Lateralus

Dub16 said:


> He's yer hero isn't he???! Go wan, ya can tell Dr. Dub


lol
Hey you should've signed up with the user name Dr. Dub, I like that!


----------



## Lateralus

GummieBear said:


> *I love my so-called life !*
> 
> *That under age girl thing has now offically turned me off ,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My new celebrity crush lmao :clap*


Yay! :clapOne less fan for Leto woooooo!! :lol


----------



## fonz

emptybottle2 said:


> ^ Hah, I hate him for those exact same reasons. I hear he gets super-pissed when fans ask him to sign their My So-called Life DVDs. B-TCH, YOU WOULD BE NOTHING WITHOUT JORDAN CATALANO.


They were talking to someone here who meets celebrities at airports and they said Jared Leto was their least favourite encounter...


----------



## candy24

I just watched "Easy A" & now I'm in love with Emma Stone <3


----------



## felula

At the moment, Emile Hirsch.




























OK, I'll stop there.


----------



## Dub16

^^ He musta lost his razor!


----------



## GummieBear

*I love Emile Hirsch in the movie Into The Wild,,,*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eleonore Hendricks


----------



## layitontheline

Canadian Brotha said:


> Eleonore Hendricks


Glad you are fond of her. I was going to put her on here but couldn't find any pictures that did her justice. Absolutely loved her.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

GummieBear said:


> *As of Lately*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jared Leto *


This photo has douchebag written all over it.

If he flexed any harder he'd probably prolapse himself into a douchey black hole.


----------



## vegetarian

im not bisexual but if I was, hilary duff would definately be my crush.








Love jake gylenhaal








and johnny knoxville!


----------



## emptybottle2

the only blonde actress I find beautiful (besides the ice queen on my icon)


----------



## Lateralus

^I love Naomi, she's getting a little older these days but she is beautiful. And wow, that is a hot picture of her!


----------



## MaxSchreck

I'm a guy but i must admit having a crush on James Dean. Not just because of his looks but also his acting in east of Eden (and rebel).
I don't know if it's just my paranoia ****ing with me but i get the feeling just thinking about him makes my self consciousness and self esteem worse.


----------



## Johny

Obviously










But really


----------



## Dane

Melissa auf der Maur and Jane Seymour


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Samantha Morton


----------



## Rixy

Johanna Soderberg. Thank you, Sweden. I'm almost baffled by her beauty. I don't know what it is exactly. It could be the fact that she doesn't really wear make up, or dress "****ty" like other girls trying to be hot. I love it when a girl is just a...girl. Also being a folk keyboardist/singer/autoharpist is pretty damn cool. She's just...purdy :b


----------



## Swanson

I was going to say James Marsden, but all the pictures I found of him do look douchey. I guess I just liked him in Howl. 

As for girl crushes, Maggie Gyllenhaal and Kirsten Dunst are pretty awesome.


----------



## Swanson

No wonder he looks douchey. I actually meant James Franco. Much sexier!


----------



## Misanthropic

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> This photo has douchebag written all over it.
> 
> If he flexed any harder he'd probably prolapse himself into a douchey black hole.


Don't hate, lol.

*never heard of Jared Leto*


----------



## KumagoroBeam

don't ask.


----------



## Bathory

KumagoroBeam said:


> don't ask.


I just had one helluva time trying to figure out what his body was doing. I can see it now, but at first, I thought this was a shot taken from above, and I thought his leg was his torso in a see-thru shirt, and his boot was his pants, from a side angle. Anyone following me? Because if you can imagine it from that angle, then you'd be just as perplexed as I was when trying to figure out what was going on with his other leg. *brain hurt*


----------



## KumagoroBeam

^I'm sorry I made your brain hurt :lol


----------



## Bathory

No problem. It's good for me to give it a workout every now and then. :b


----------



## Kustamogen

Elizabeth Banks is suuppppperrrrr hot....and shes even older than me so I dont feel like a perv!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Eva Birthistle


----------



## ItsNicole

Matt Lauria :wink


----------



## BrokenStars

KumagoroBeam said:


> don't ask.


:shock I'm going to have nightmares now...



ItsNicole said:


> Matt Lauria :wink


:eek I'm gonna have to google him. :yes

:banana


----------



## Carpetfresh

Natalie Portman


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Selma Blair


----------



## GummieBear

*I like Selma Blair too she is in all my favorite "girly" movies*



*This Lady right here blows me away*









































​
*Cintia Dicker*​


----------



## MindOverMood

Now she's engaged and expecting a child:blank Thought I had a chance:lol


----------



## Lateralus

Olivia Munn....breathtaking


----------



## BrokenStars

Jeremy Mckinnon :mushy


----------



## immortal80

i second this beauty. and damn that luck sob who will marry her!!!!!!!! i'm one envious mofo.



MindOverMood said:


> Now she's engaged and expecting a child:blank Thought I had a chance:lol


----------



## GuyMontag

Ellie Kemper









Aubrey Plaza









Emma Stone


----------



## Slug

*giggles like a schoolgirl*


----------



## MindOverMood

Jessica Stroup :love2


----------



## Kustamogen

on general I havent found a lot of the girls the guys have posted _that_ great.....

but Jessica Stroup?? NICE FIND! delicious lol


----------



## crsohr

Very obvious choice and probably done a million times already but here she is again for us guys (and girls) :b


----------



## Kustamogen

^ shes ok.......be due to seeing her 1. act....2. talk.....3. her demeanor in general.........makes me sort of despise her! hahaha


----------



## MindOverMood

Kustamogen said:


> ^ shes ok.......be due to seeing her 1. act....2. talk.....3. her demeanor in general.........makes me sort of despise her! hahaha


Don't forget about that thumb!!:b


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Megan fox.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

I really don't know how to do this picture thing. I don't know how to make it bigger??

But yeah, that guy.

*drool*


----------



## Haydsmom2007

also Leonardo Dicaprio. He will always be my love. Ever since Titanic...


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Oh and Shemar Moore from criminal minds


----------



## Lateralus

Wow I've never heard of Jessica Stroup but she is quite attractive.


----------



## Kennnie

alice braga shes not hot or sexy shes just so damn gorgeous.......


----------



## udontknowme




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Hélène de Saint-Père


----------



## xTKsaucex

I got a thing for Robyn right now :um


----------



## xTKsaucex

Slug said:


> *giggles like a schoolgirl*


He has an incredible name I'll give him that


----------



## GummieBear

*I loved her forever so so funny*














































​*B rittany M urphy R>I>P*​​


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Kustamogen said:


> Jessica Stroup?? NICE FIND! delicious lol


Yep I also love Jessica Stroup. I loved her ever since I first saw her at 90210. The only thing she needs to do is beef up a little. She's a little bit too skinny. I still love her though.


----------



## nycdude

*and Megan Fox, didn't feel like posting a pic because its already here on this thread, LOL*


----------



## MindOverMood

Ksenia Solo, a Canadian actress who had a small part in Black Swan. Hope to see her get bigger parts in movies.


----------



## Kustamogen

lol even though it feels somewhat creepy shes 7yrs younger than me.......Lyndsy Fonseca is hot as **** too


----------



## Stilla

Murs and slug


----------



## Crystalline




----------



## Stilla

^Ryan Reynolds is the only one I recognize, but him - **** yeaaah xD


----------



## kiirby

Victoria Legrand from Beach House



















Don't agree? Listen to her sing.


----------



## Bathory

Eric Balfour--One of the highlights of Haven.










Anna Torv--From Fringe. I posted her in a thread here before, but I don't think it was this one. I love her natural beauty.


----------



## zomgz

Geckofab said:


> Anna Torv--From Fringe. I posted her in a thread here before, but I don't think it was this one. I love her natural beauty.


I agree! (Plus I love Fringe)


----------



## purplefruit

Stilla said:


> Murs and slug


Dayum :eyes That must be old though, his hair is unfortunate...I have dreads myself but do not like the "haven't showered in 5 years" look


----------



## gilberto

ever since I was young I had a think for fran fine from the nanny ahahaha


----------



## ozkr

MindOverMood said:


> Ksenia Solo, a Canadian actress who had a small part in Black Swan. Hope to see her get bigger parts in movies.


She has a strangely calming face/expression. Also, her eyes are beautiful.


----------



## Stilla

Eliza said:


> Dayum :eyes That must be old though, his hair is unfortunate...I have dreads myself but do not like the "haven't showered in 5 years" look


Haha you talking about this?
Yeah I don't really know what he was thinking as well.


----------



## papaSmurf

kiirby said:


> Victoria Legrand from Beach House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't agree? Listen to her sing.


That giant shiny diamond thing is awesome, much like Beach House.


----------



## Bathory

zomgz said:


> I agree! (Plus I love Fringe)


:high5


----------



## markx

Sarah Preston - the woman in the current Co-op TV ad in the UK...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

kiirby said:


> Victoria Legrand from Beach House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't agree? Listen to her sing.


I couldn't agree more. I saw a video of an accoustic version of Used To Be and was hooked. Not only can she sing, but she is super talented to boot!


----------



## Green Eyes

At the moment I have a big celebrity crush on Josh Groban. Have it for years already, but now it's very big. And after I met him last week after his concert and he looked me in my eyes and smiled, my crush on him got bigger.
He's such an amzing singer and such a nice and funny person. And very very handsome.


----------



## miminka

*Malcolm McDowell*


----------



## Bathory

Green Eyes said:


> At the moment I have a big celebrity crush on Josh Groban. Have it for years already, but now it's very big. And after I met him last week after his concert and he looked me in my eyes and smiled, my crush on him got bigger.
> He's such an amazing singer and such a nice and funny person. And very very handsome.


I love Josh and used to have a huge geek-crush on him. I saw him in concert a few years ago and it was one of the best times of my life. Didn't get to meet him though. Lucky you! Glad to see someone else on here that appreciates him.


----------



## ValiantThor

jennifer tilly


----------



## ValiantThor




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Cheryl Hines


----------



## heavens

My celebrity crush would be Josh Hartnett and Chris Evans. I'm very much attracted to pretty boys and I think they have everything I want.


----------



## AussiePea

ValiantThor said:


> jennifer tilly


 lol what.


----------



## MindOverMood

I didn't even notice her face in that picture ;p


----------



## leonardess

she has a face??

mine is still Stephen Fry. always and forever.


----------



## Dub16

Dunno why, but I'm suddenly craving milk. And I normally dont even drink the stuff like


----------



## kiirby

heavens said:


> My celebrity crush would be Josh Hartnett and *Chris Evans*. I'm very much attracted to pretty boys and I think they have everything I want.












?

Fair enough.


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> Dunno why, but I'm suddenly craving milk. And I normally dont even drink the stuff like


Sorted! :whip :


----------



## MindOverMood

Dub16 said:


> Dunno why, but I'm suddenly craving milk. And I normally dont even drink the stuff like


Milk does the body good, as you can tell from this picture.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Faye Dunaway in Bonnie & Clyde(1967)


----------



## ValiantThor

lol well she use to be hott man, she looked good in bound


----------



## ValiantThor

Ospi said:


> lol what.


 she use to be hott, havnt you seen here in bound? that chuckie movie? she was sexym, still is.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

ValiantThor said:


> jennifer tilly


why hello, nipples....


----------



## Karsten

Dub16 said:


> Dunno why, but I'm suddenly craving milk. And I normally dont even drink the stuff like


:rofl:rofl


----------



## prudence

Billy Corgan, David Lynch, Dylan Moran, *Mike Patton, Trent Reznor, and Noel Fielding. 
Gosh they're yummy and I love their personality. Correction - I love their personality if it had a face and resembled the sexiness that is them on the outside, that is. Not going to lie... 

Also, I wouldn't say I have a "crush" on the above names...I just...well...I just think they're fine.

Billy Corgan


Noel Fielding


Dylan Moran


----------



## MelysCariad

I have had way too many to post here... It's slightly embarrassing actually, but Ill post a few names anyway, past and present.

Jared Padalecki, Jason Momoa, Chris Pine, Ryan Reynolds...


----------



## silentcliche

She's not a big celeb by any means, but Veronica Belmont's got geek street cred. Doesn't hurt that she's absolutely gorgeous too.


----------



## kiirby

Ólöf Arnalds. I wanna hold her hand.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

kiirby said:


> Ólöf Arnalds. I wanna hold her hand.


Beautiful Song, Pretty Gal


----------



## Aphexfan

Morgan webb anybody?? How can you not fall head over heals for that woman??:b haha

http://www.theduogroup.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/2648928514_5252b1e5cf_b.jpg


----------



## Kustamogen

I like BOTH chicks on 'Community'

Gillian Jacobs









Allison Brie


----------



## cafune

Ooh, I have a list:
Christian Coulson
Ian Somerhalder
James McAvoy
Gerard Butler
Robert Downey Jr.

I realize that some of them are quite a bit older than me but whatever!

*EDIT*
I can't _believe_ I forgot Jesse Spencer! =D

*EDIT*
I now love Hugh Laurie, well I am in love with the character he plays (Gregory House)! 
Ohh, and Matthew Gray Gubler too! :love2


----------



## MelysCariad

Live Laugh Love said:


> Ooh, I have a list:
> Christian Coulson
> Ian Somerhalder
> James McAvoy
> Gerard Butler
> Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> I realize that some of them are quite a bit older than me but whatever!


I agree with you there! It's usually the older one's that catch your attention anyways. :teeth


----------



## BrokenStars

:nw :love2


----------



## BluePhoenix54

BrokenStars said:


> :nw :love2












He's so LUCKY. :fall


----------



## GunnyHighway

BrokenStars said:


> :nw :love2


He was born in my city :b


----------



## MindOverMood

Aphexfan said:


> Morgan webb anybody?? How can you not fall head over heals for that woman??:b haha
> 
> http://www.theduogroup.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/2648928514_5252b1e5cf_b.jpg


Well she was the hottie of G4 until Olivia Munn came around.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Lady Gaga


----------



## Aphexfan

> Well she was the hottie of G4 until Olivia Munn came around.


Yea it kinda sucks that Olivia already left though :-/, but attack of the show always knows how to fill the gap quite well :b


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Donita Sparks (L7) :heart :heart :heart


----------



## moxosis

The 1994 version of Mariah Carey, when she didn't straighten her hair.


















My Man crush is Trent Reznor, won a Golden Globe this man is brilliant. You should vote him as the next president.


----------



## sadeyes

Debbi Gibson (Then and Now)


----------



## MindOverMood

Just posting these candid pics because I thought she looked amazing. I want to touch that face of hers ;p Damn you David Silver


----------



## fonz

MindOverMood said:


> Just posting these candid pics because I though she looked amazing. I want to touch that face of hers ;p Damn you David Silver


LOL - I'd rather touch other areas...


----------



## MindOverMood

fonz said:


> LOL - I'd rather touch other areas...


Well of course. But she looked like she had porcelain skin, which is why I said that


----------



## kiirby

She's wearing rather silly boots. Another reason to dislike her.


----------



## Meli24R

Darren Criss


----------



## MindOverMood

The second season starts tomorrow? Do I dare watch it:b


----------



## LifeGoesOn

Zachary Quinto. He played Sylar on "Heroes." LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## Mr_nobody

Chyler Leigh ("Not Another Teen Movie")
Keira Knightley
Scarlett Johansson (Specially in "The Perfect Score")
Pauley Perrette (Abby from NCIS)
Kate Beckinsale
Milla Jovovich (Particularly in "Fifth Element")


----------



## Silent Image

Jodie Sweetin as Stephanie Tanner
Larisa Oleynik as Alex Mack


----------



## MsMusic




----------



## vanessaB76

Clive Owen :mushy:heart:love2


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

moxosis said:


> The 1994 version of Mariah Carey, when she didn't straighten her hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Man crush is Trent Reznor, won a Golden Globe this man is brilliant. You should vote him as the next president.


I :heart Mariah Carey!!! Back then and now


----------



## vanessaB76

And Mark Ruffalo. :heart


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

embers said:


> nah, he's hot and you know it. he's so hot its scary.
> 
> As his hands float over the keys
> the scent of cigarettes and old english...
> dance in the evening shadow....
> oh how I wish I was born his piano


Oh yes Johhny Depp definately he is super sexy


----------



## vanessaB76

I had a crush on Bud Cort from his Harold and Maude days when I was much younger.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Vince Colosimo is super hot in The Wog Boy, Underbelly, in all his films or TV roles actually!:heart People from overseas may not know who he is, sorry I don't have a pic yet but can google one.


----------



## Kustamogen

Hanna Verboom


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Jenna Jameson and Sandra Shine are both really hot!


----------



## bezoomny

ALAN!!!!!


----------



## rawrsmus

I'm straight and all.. but there's something about Calvin Harris, I really adore him.


----------



## Berlusconi

Mine used to be Jennifer Love Hewitt, but I switched over to Zooey Deschanel later on, admittedly from her role in "(500) Days of Summer".


----------



## Berlusconi

rawrsmus said:


> I'm straight and all.. but there's something about Calvin Harris, I really adore him.


I love Calvin Harris.

I could listen to "I'm Not Alone" over and over agian.


----------



## rawrsmus

Berlusconi said:


> I love Calvin Harris.
> 
> I could listen to "I'm Not Alone" over and over agian.


Agreed, he's both a great artist and seems to be a really nice guy.


----------



## BKrakow

vanessaB76 said:


> Clive Owen :mushy:heart:love2


yes PLEASE! 

also:










ewan mcgregor! mmmm.

and this one is kind of weird but:










julie andrews is a GODDESS!

god bless england! :b


----------



## Popularity

Natalie Portman has always stunned me


----------



## MindOverMood

Popularity said:


> Natalie Portman has always stunned me


:high5
Good choice


----------



## Weird Fishes

Lily Loveless. Yes that is her real name and she's not really a celebrity but I do have a bit of a "thing" about her. :um


----------



## kiirby

^ I suffered through two whole series of Gilmore Girls just for her. Sigh.


----------



## Perfectionist

I have the biggest hard on for this man. His voice is the sexiest thing imaginable. Oh Alan. Please leave your silly longterm love for me. Show me wonderous things in the bedroom. Read me erotica. Gaaaaah. I love him.


----------



## Celestite

nothing to fear said:


> definitely thought "he" was a "she"
> 
> (to the blonde kid Celestite posted)


he's still ideal for me, he's *amazing*. :heart


----------



## alex4u

I love her 
||
\/









^^ She is the Lucky girl  :*


----------



## i just want luv

pretty much every celebrity female. my 3 favs are old and married now. =(


----------



## MindOverMood

Alessandra Torresani:mushy

























She's Princess Leia in this vid which aslo has a cameo from a cast member of Bing Bang Theory






She's legal if anyone was wondering:b


----------



## ValiantThor

Erika eleniak


----------



## bafranksbro

When I watched the second new Star Wars, I kinda had a thing for Natalie Portman, I swear I'm not a Star Wars nerd... although I kinda wish I was. :lol

I remember one of my first crushes ever was in 1996 to one of the gymnasts in the Olympics, that's how I know the year, Amanda Borden. And that right there is something I've never mentioned to anyone before, so feel privileged. :lol


----------



## Ashkat

ValiantThor said:


> Erika eleniak


she's pretty cute


----------



## laura024




----------



## MindOverMood

Self Explanatory ;P


----------



## krista91

Presenting the hottest guy ever, Joe Strummer


----------



## Ashkat

laura024 said:


>


oh how could I forget my Drake :heart


----------



## Charizard

A younger Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## RUFB2327

Kristin Davis


----------



## Wirt

(carrie brownstein...not fred armisan,lol)


----------



## purplefruit

Fred Armisen, thaT reminds me...BILL HADER & JASON SUDEIKIS!! :love2



















LMAO










I had a TA that looked just like JSuds, that was a very difficult semester for me


----------



## VTinOR

*Don't ask me why.....*


----------



## BrokenStars

vanessaB76 said:


> And Mark Ruffalo. :heart


I love him. <3



laura024 said:


>


<3 Drake. He's a cutie.










Bradley Cooper.










Adam Sandler :um










Billie Joe Armstrong. :nw










Gerard Way










Gerard Butler.

lolz...I'm sure I have more...


----------



## christacat

Eliza said:


> Fred Armisen, thaT reminds me...BILL HADER & JASON SUDEIKIS!! :love2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a TA that looked just like JSuds, that was a very difficult semester for me


Love Bill Hader when he does Stefan. on SNL..hilarious!


----------



## christacat

prudence said:


> Billy Corgan, David Lynch, Dylan Moran, *Mike Patton, Trent Reznor, and Noel Fielding.
> Gosh they're yummy and I love their personality. Correction - I love their personality if it had a face and resembled the sexiness that is them on the outside, that is. Not going to lie...
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say I have a "crush" on the above names...I just...well...I just think they're fine.
> 
> Billy Corgan
> 
> 
> Noel Fielding
> 
> 
> Dylan Moran


I love Dylan in Black Books, wish I knew Bernard Black in real life


----------



## christacat

I know he's not to everyone's tastes and people slag him off heaps..haters to the left anyway, i love him.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Mariah Carey. She is super hot and I would definately do her!!!:b:boogie:b

Have tried to get a pic to post but can't atm. Bear with me I'll get one asap


----------



## krista91

Ashkat said:


> *wait! who is he? he's cute.*


Robert Sheenan


----------



## theCARS1979

Christina Applegate ( Kelly Bundy)
Jessica Alba
Jessica Simpson
Britney Spears
Shakira
Christina Aguilera


----------



## Pangur Ban

Julian Casablancas lead singer of 'The Strokes'


----------



## Rez

krista91 said:


> Robert Sheenan


Misfits is awesome! Love that show


----------



## Melinda

French actor Gaspard Ulliel. <3


----------



## au Lait

idgaf what anyone says, I think Seth Rogen is hot. Both before and after he lost the weight.


----------



## MindOverMood

lonelysheep said:


> Julian Casablancas lead singer of 'The Strokes'


I'd smush that.


----------



## Kustamogen

good ole Lene Nystrom......oh so hot 10+ yrs ago....and still hot today!


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> I'd smush that.


lol, this was a pic of Snooki! WTH:teeth


----------



## Ashkat

MindOverMood said:


> lol, this was a pic of Snooki! WTH:teeth


haha..I was gonna say. :sus


----------



## Pangur Ban

MindOverMood said:


> lol, this was a pic of Snooki! WTH:teeth


I'm confused...? :con


----------



## MindOverMood

lonelysheep said:


> I'm confused...? :con


When I had quoted it, it was a picture of Snooki in a bikini.:afr


----------



## Kustamogen

Hope that Snooki chick and any person in the world like her......all get hit by a bus simultaneously


----------



## Jcgrey

Régine Chassagne


----------



## Alice vs Wonderland

Matthew Gray Gubler is my number one crush. He is just lovely 

Besides that, there's Matt Bellamy from Muse, and Ellen Page


----------



## bafranksbro

Jcgrey said:


> Régine Chassagne


Wow, I like her arms, their so armish and all. :mushy


----------



## Jcgrey

Actually they're Canadian


----------



## IGotAddicted

Shia Labeouf always
and there is Korean male celebrities I love so much. Not gonna name I have to much haha.


----------



## Stilla

Oh Lenny :love2

And... I'll probably get hated on for this but... I think soulja boy is hot.









Aaaand... Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Waterinthesink7

Alice vs Wonderland said:


> Matthew Gray Gubler is my number one crush. He is just lovely


You are now my official best friend! lol. Matthew Gray Gubler is amazing!!!


----------



## Trapt

Emma Stone  Especially with dark hair and how she looked in the film Zombieland! :heart

Also, I used to have a massive crush on Hayley Williams from the band Paramore. I was lucky enough to meet her backstage in 2008, before they got really popular, and although I was scared to death she really was adorable and so easy to talk to. :blush


----------



## AK32

I've always had a huge crush on Johnny Depp, & George Clooney.


----------



## layitontheline

Mary-Louise Parker. Best smile ever.


----------



## Lateralus

I am in love with Olivia Munn.


----------



## GummieBear

* Yes Yes and Yes...................and Yes again*



Stilla said:


> Oh Lenny :love2
> 
> And... I'll probably get hated on for this but... I think soulja boy is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand... Wiz Khalifa


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

krista91 said:


> Robert Sheenan


I went to college with him.


----------



## GummieBear

*Angie Harmon*
*Sanaa Lathan*
*Mrs. Hot *** Brad Pitt*
*Jacqueline Bisset*
*Brooke Sheilds*
*Helena Christensen*​


----------



## zookeeper

layitontheline said:


> Mary-Louise Parker. Best smile ever.


Pretty much the only reason to watch _Weeds_.


----------



## GummieBear

*She needs her own post *























































​*Stacey "Godamn" Dash*​

​


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Gweneth Paltrow


----------



## Aphexfan

Jenna Fischer <3 :mushy


----------



## zookeeper

Those two episodes of _Firefly_ were extra compelling.


----------



## MindOverMood

I've had a crush on Keshia Chante since she came out when she was 15/16

























Bet the first person you thought of, was Aaliyah?:b


----------



## heroin

Fairuza Balk:










oohohohohohooh yeah! I'm a sucker for the goth look. It was an utterly **** film, but I sat through it just because I liked staring at her. So much. Still like it. Am doing it right now....

*sigh* :love2


----------



## m3ow

Ellen Page!


----------



## au Lait

I have a massive crush on Donald Schultz. I dunno if he counts as a celebrity, since he's mostly a wildlife expert, but he did have a show on Animal Planet for awhile. ngl I watched Wild Recon religiously just b/c of him. I could listen to his South African accent all day.


----------



## Kustamogen

Aphexfan said:


> Jenna Fischer <3 :mushy


shes hot....except thats a horrible pic of her haha


----------



## atticusfinch

_Obviously_ Ryan Gosling, such a class act regardless what this image illustrates.










_Rumble Fish_ did it for with Matt Dillion










And _River's Edge_ did it for me with Keanu Reeves


----------



## NoodleLover

I don't have a crush on someone but i find Johnny Depp so freaking hot.... omg..... he makes me melt........hahaha.


----------



## bezoomny

Alan Wilder. Again. He needed to be on this page too.


----------



## suddenstorm

Drake...









Nate Parker









Girl crush.....Lanisha Cole


----------



## Rez

Straight Crush: Keri Hilson & Amanda Seyfried
Gay **** Dude Crush: Simon Pegg


----------



## successful

MindOverMood said:


> Self Explanatory ;P


My favorite part of "all of the lights" video :love2:love2


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Emma Bell


----------



## GummieBear

*I seen this guy on the Roast Of Donald Trump last nite didn't know who he was but his voice was very familiar,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and then Oh **** Family Guy,,,,If i ever :clap*















*Seth MacFarlane*​


----------



## miminka

Belmondo:



... and I can't understand why more men aren't in love with Irène Jacob.


----------



## heroin

AudreyHepburn said:


> ... and I can't understand why more men aren't in love with Irène Jacob.


Meh. Somewhat androgynous.


----------



## noyadefleur

Jake Gyllenhaal :heart:mushy


----------



## melissa75

So far, Ewan McGregor is the only celebrity that I would say I might have a crush on...










And, there is something sexy about Ed Norton:


----------



## trendyfool

uncategorizedme said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal :heart:mushy


oh yup.


----------



## atticusfinch

crap, i can't believe i forgot the one and only...








...

...









....









...









....









....









....Dr. Spencer Reid aka Matthew Gray Gubler. :eyes


----------



## polardude18

Rez said:


> Straight Crush: Keri Hilson & Amanda Seyfried
> Gay **** Dude Crush: Simon Pegg


Amanda Seyfried!! I am glad someone brought her up I love her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Kelly Macdonald


----------



## heroin

The hottest woman I have ever seen. She's what comes to mind when you say the word 'unattainable'.

Sabrina Ferilli:










She's an Italian actress. The one above is a slightly old picture, but she still looks utterly stunning:


----------



## Ironpain

I don't know if this picture will work but. One of my celebrities crushes was the beautiful and very talented Melissa Archer- Your probably scratching your head going who is Melissa Archer? Melissa Archer is best known for her role as Natalie Buchanan Banks on the ABC Day time soap One life to live. Ms Archer has played the Role of Natalie since 2001. I remember she was one reason I watched it the other was the much older but still stunning beautiful Hilary B Smith. She's only one of my celeb crushes.

Sorry I did not know how to make that image bigger.


----------



## Ironpain

Here I hope is an even better picture of her. She's no Shania Twain- I have a girlfriend now but that doesn't mean I couldn't have my crushes back in the day.
she's not only Gorgeous but when she's not yelling or crying she's got a great voice well it's even better in real life (not that I've met her but yeah she's got a really beautiful voice. I'm not a big red head fan but she was one red head who who's hard to ignore. I love how Soap ladies can all wake up and look like they just came from the shower and already have their hair done.


----------



## layitontheline

Charlotte Gainsbourg. She is so absolutely stunning and played the most wonderful character in The Science of Sleep.


----------



## vi et animo

Christian Bale


----------



## BetaBoy90

layitontheline said:


> Charlotte Gainsbourg. She is so absolutely stunning and played the most wonderful character in The Science of Sleep.


Yup, she's quite the lady aint she! Let's have a three way with her:b


----------



## Salus

Pierre Bouvier from simple plan... he makes me drool

and i have a girly crush on amy lee


----------



## Celestite




----------



## silentcliche

^ Oh wow. I'm mostly straight but I'm certainly not the straightest arrow in the quiver. Who's that first guy?

-----

Kristen Schaal.


----------



## ozkr

Celebrity crush hat
crushing the hat!
celebrity crush hat
go **** yourself!
celebrity crush hat
chapeau chinois!
Celebrity crush hat, CRUSH HAT!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lhasa De Sela, she had a wonderful smile


----------



## Kustamogen

I watched The Sorcerers Apprentice today and I think Teresa Palmer has made my top 5 list!


----------



## Absolution

Ironpain said:


> I don't know if this picture will work but. One of my celebrities crushes was the beautiful and very talented Melissa Archer- Your probably scratching your head going who is Melissa Archer? Melissa Archer is best known for her role as Natalie Buchanan Banks on the ABC Day time soap One life to live. Ms Archer has played the Role of Natalie since 2001. I remember she was one reason I watched it the other was the much older but still stunning beautiful Hilary B Smith. She's only one of my celeb crushes.
> 
> Sorry I did not know how to make that image bigger.


I remember her because of that picture. Very cute and great boobies.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd

None, because they are the root of many peoples' problems. Most of them are fake and overrated ;They can all die.


----------



## jim_morrison

Emmanuelle Chriqui :clap


----------



## Fantas Eyes

Roy Halladay, starting pitcher for the Philadelphia Phillies.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

Mine are:









Thomas Rainer from Nachtmahr









Faderhead 









Matthew Gray Gubler









Zachary Quinto 










Shemar Moore 










Both of them are hot!!!!!! Robert Sheehan and Rupert Grint


----------



## Stilla

GIRL CRUSHES!

















I have the same ethnicity as the first two ones :teeth 
Wish I was as pretty as them though.









Ruth Negga stunning :love2








And I can't forget this woman either :no


----------



## letitrock

Stilla said:


> GIRL CRUSHES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't forget this woman either :no


^hell yeah

and I like her as a brunette waaay more than as a blonde too


----------



## Tez

Novak Djokovic :teeth


----------



## dollparts

Kurt cobain 
Pornstar Belladonna


----------



## heyJude

My current celeb crush: Pauly D. from Jersey Shore :b


----------



## NumeroUno

Mine. List is endless. These are the ''want to marry'' girls not the ''want to do bad things to'' girls lol. there is a difference.

Nora Tschener. She was on the Secrets video by One Republic. Omg shes adorable!









Same weird colour eyes as I have lol












Pixie Lott. Sighhhhhhhh.

And Elle Goulding. Love her voice also










Meh, I'll have to return with tons more lol =]


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

Ariana Grande


----------



## emptybottle2

i normally don't care for anything that has to do with vampires, but oh man, aidan turner


----------



## miminka

bezoomny said:


> *Louis Garrel, French actor*





heartofchambers said:


> *Louis Garrel, Of course.*


I... third...*swoon*


----------



## sas111

--


----------



## KumagoroBeam

:blush


----------



## cgj93




----------



## Aphexfan

Kinda have a thing for kristen stewart :love2


----------



## Nameless Someone

Some Russian Guy said:


>


She looks delicious....

Toccara Jones









Jae Joong Kim









Changmin Shim


----------



## diamondheart89

Aphexfan said:


> Kinda have a thing for kristen stewart :love2


:heart :love2

and I'm a straight girl! 

and OF COURSE


----------



## Nameless Someone

Tiara Harris


----------



## MindOverMood

^Jesus! It's getting hot up in this *****


----------



## cafune

:love2


----------



## MindOverMood

Probably posted her in here already:b


----------



## matty




----------



## Meesh

Billie Joe Armstrong :heart


----------



## Ashkat

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Ariana Grande


awww she is adorable. :yes


----------



## MindOverMood

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Ariana Grande


No need to thank me...


----------



## NumeroUno

I approve of the above post.


----------



## suddenstorm

More Drake. His future wife is going to be soo lucky and I'm already jealous of that fact.

More girl crushes.

Gabrielle Union









Meagan Good









Tangi Miller









Dana Davis


















More Lanisha Cole because she is just so impossibly gorgeous


----------



## dragongirl

adam lambert!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Lotte Verbeek










Laura Linney


----------



## foodie

.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Eddie Cibrian...killer smile
I don't really have any celeb crushes tho, people I actually know/have in my life are more appealing.
However girl crushes...would totally turn gay for Rihanna 
I do look up to certain celebs tho...fashion sense etc


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## MindOverMood

kosherpiggy said:


>


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Sally Fitzgibbon.










:clap


----------



## jagmusic

Stacy Dupree (Eisley(band))


----------



## zicoz

Not sure I have a crush on any celebs, but I do tend to get crushes on characters, and it tends to be "corky" and "geeky" characters like Emily Deschanel in Bones ,and Zoey Deschanel in alot of her movies like Yes Man.

Not to mention Felicia Day.

And I kind of have a "man crush" for Robbie Williams stage persona. It's not that I'm physically attracted to him, it's more of a "Damn whish I could be like that." The same goes for Will Smith, their self confidense is just crazy.


----------



## cafune

Celeb girl crush... ♥ Jessica Alba's gorgeous!


----------



## zookeeper

kosherpiggy said:


>


----------



## Miss Meggie

*Jesse Eisenberg*. I think he is absolutely adorable. Not to mention an excellent actor. 
Waaaay cuter than the real Mark Zuckerberg!


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
yes


----------



## diamondheart89

Meesh said:


> Billie Joe Armstrong :heart


OH NOM!
this. this. this!!


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## emmalouise89

Okay so I have loads of celebrity crushes haha. I'll do my best to keep them short and sweet. But gorgeous of course .....

Misha Collins 









Jensen Ackles









Ian Somerhalder









Matt Lanter









Tom Welling









Okay so that wasn't short but ... NOM <3


----------



## Slimeoney

Oooo, Misha Collins :love2 I don't care if he has a wife and a baby (who is adorable), he's still gorgeous. Anyway, my crushes.

Misha Collins (obviously)









Jared Leto 









Jackson Rathbone









Jamie Campbell Bower









Dougie Poynter









Ian Somerhalder









That's all i can think of at the moment, i'm sure there's more. Actually, i think i've just noticed something. I think most of them might have blue eyes, i think i have a thing for blue eyes. Wierd  :lol


----------



## dollparts

Marilyn manson and Twiggy Ramirez 1995-98


----------



## dullgirl82

Johnny Depp and Jared Leto............


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Naomi Watts


----------



## kosherpiggy




----------



## laura024

^His eyes are stunning.


----------



## kosherpiggy

^
YESSS omg


----------



## victoriangirl

dullgirl82 said:


> Johnny Depp and Jared Leto............


You just read my mind !!!! Lovely combination :mushy


----------



## zicoz

Just remembered another one:

Dr Kiki

http://www.kirstensanford.com/kirsten-sanford/


----------



## whiterabbit

Eyadou Ag Leche, who plays in the band Tinariwen.

I didn't even know what he looked like until I saw this video just now (he's the guy talking at intervals throughout). I saw him play with the band a few years ago and developed a crush based solely on his quite beautiful eyes which sparkled like diamonds in the night or a splash of water in the sunlight (he had the rest of his face covered up.) And now this video shows that he has quite a ****ing beautiful smile as well. So...yeah...

I need to go and see them again. I wish they'd play somewhere convenient.


----------



## rawrguy

Emma Watson, Katy Perry, Mila Kunis


----------



## Ernie

Anna Torv


----------



## AllanMaso

That is all.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Yes please.

Can't wait for True Blood.


----------



## MsMusic

diamondheart89 said:


> :heart :love2
> 
> and I'm a straight girl!
> 
> and OF COURSE


:clap


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Blu said:


>


:O Who's that??


----------



## intheshadows

A musican when she was young...back in the 70s`....


----------



## Absolution

KumagoroBeam said:


> :O Who's that??


That's what I was wondering. She's all kinds of right.


----------



## RFD1337

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Can't wait for True Blood.


:roll If I shaved my chest I would look exactly like this.


----------



## zookeeper

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Can't wait for True Blood.


Does his head actually look like that? Or is it just bad photoshop?


----------



## RFD1337




----------



## rawrguy

Natalie Portman is an angel shot straight down from Heaven...


----------



## RFD1337

Kat Dennings +2....


----------



## Absolution

RFD1337 said:


> Kat Dennings +2....


I love Kat Dennings.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Nick Cave


----------



## GummieBear

*Yesssssssssssssssss Alcide is tooo much I love when him and snoooki always look like they are going to rip each others clothes off ,,,,,,,That lady is perfection I love women who look like her,,,,*


Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Can't wait for True Blood.





Blu said:


>


----------



## MindOverMood

Jessica Lowndes(Yes, I know I've posted her before:b)
She was born in the same month and year as me. Oh and she's Canadian.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I feel embarassed to say this but I used to think YOUNG Zakk Wylde (back in his Ozzy Days) was kinda hot. I don't even want to think about how he is now ukeukeuke

















Can't stand his music. But I think Pitbull is hot.








James Franco back in his Freaks and Geeks days. That stoner face of his gets me.


----------



## Lateralus

Jessica Lowndes is perfection.


----------



## Just Lurking

This season's Survivor crush ~ Andrea Boehlke


----------



## crystaltears

Brandon Routh :mushy


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Rebecca Hall


----------



## layitontheline

Laura Vandervoort in V. sweet Jesus.



MojoCrunch said:


> James Franco back in his Freaks and Geeks days. That stoner face of his gets me.


**** yes. one of the best shows, and he was heavenly in it.


----------



## Perkins

Anthony Perkins 








He never fails to make my heart flutter and make me wear a stupid, cheesy *** grin. LOVE HIM.


----------



## haraya

Matthew Gray Gubler


















Paul Dano









Cillian Murphy









Bret McKenzie


----------



## Mr Blues

Jessica Biel


----------



## hickorysmoked

She'll marry me whether she likes it or not. I think she may be the most beautiful woman in the world, as well as the most talented










IF for some crazy reason Sade doesn't feel the same way (a very remote possibility), this woman, Leah Remini, will definitely become Mrs. Alvarez. Her lips... and I think she reminds me of Sade for some reason.


----------



## Absolution

hickorysmoked said:


> IF for some crazy reason Sade doesn't feel the same way (a very remote possibility), this woman, Leah Remini, will definitely become Mrs. Alvarez. Her lips... and I think she reminds me of Sade for some reason.


Carrie Heffernan is a babe. I love that show.


----------



## therunaways

Joseph Gordon-Levitt









Ian Somerhalder









Johnny Depp









And I have a major girl crush on both Kristen Stewart










and Deborah Ann Woll :yes.


----------



## VidaDuerme

Clive Owen. I swoon, oh I swoon.










Alan Rickman. Just..just kill me now.










Alan Alda, in the days of MASH. Never got over that one.










Donald Sutherland back in the day. Sensing the MASH theme yet?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

RFD1337 said:


> :roll If I shaved my chest I would look exactly like this.


Whatever, he's hot enough to fry an egg on. A real manly man.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Cam Gigandet

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1544217/


----------



## heroin

Always had the hots for Donita Sparks from L7. Her guitar was as heavy as that of any any hardcore band.










She's almost 50 now I think, and years of cigarette smoking and rock and roll lifestyle have taken their toll, but my crush remains.


----------



## Perkins

L7 was such a great band.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Gary Barlow!! <3<3<3

http://photos.lucywho.com/gary-barlow-photos-t34421.html


----------



## cinnamon girl

Christian Bale~ American Psycho! He can chase me naked with a chainsaw anyday 

http://www.superficialgallery.com/C...mage.php?album=207&pid=4059#top_display_media


----------



## MojoCrunch

Yeah, another one of my weird crushes. Most people would look at this guy and be like "WTF ARE YOU THINKING?!" But there is something about Danny Trejo's face that just draws me to him. I think he's such a [email protected]$$. Especially in Desperado and Machete.








Long Hair, yeah!


----------



## cinnamon girl

Ashley Banjo~ simply love his sweet-looking face, irresistibly cute smile, heart-pounding dance moves and oh so hot body. Yeah baby!!

http://www.zimbio.com/photos/Ashley+Banjo


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

She's not that well known but Zelda Williams (Robin Williams's daughter)
I totally wanna kidnap her.


----------



## BluButterfly

Prince Harry :b


----------



## cinnamon girl

^ He's cute alright!


----------



## plusminusinfinity

kaya scodelario


----------



## hickorysmoked

Diane Neal. She is beautiful, especially as Casey Novak on Law and Order SVU. When there's an episode where she is the ADA, I'm glued.


----------



## heyJude

BluButterfly said:


> Prince Harry :b


Ahh, yesss. I _love_ me some Prince Harry.


----------



## BluButterfly

^then you have very good taste, my friend. :yes


----------



## lissa530

Iric said:


> Who are your celebrity crushes? I always had a crush on bridgette wilson when i saw her on Billy madison and I also have a thing for debra messing I don't know why, but I think she is hot.


What can I say .


----------



## lissa530

Stanley said:


> Nicole Scherzinger


 Yeah she is really pretty .


----------



## lissa530

Razorblade Kiss said:


> He's such a babe. I loved that look he had in The Notebook.


He is hot!


----------



## cinnamon girl

William Levy



Oh My God!! He's smokin'!! :heart :heart


----------



## Devil




----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Devil said:


>


+1

Sasha Grey, nice! :teeth


----------



## mrbojangles

Daniel89 said:


> +1
> 
> Sasha Grey, nice! :teeth


That's Sasha Grey  I've never seen one of her movies, but I've heard about the things she does in them. Such a pretty girl, what a waste.


----------



## Perkins

Me right now:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

mrbojangles said:


> That's Sasha Grey  I've never seen one of her movies, but I've heard about the things she does in them. Such a pretty girl, what a waste.


True, i haven't seen any of her movies either (_ok, just a little bit_), i discovered her from her vlogs on youtube. It is a a waste, she seems like an intelligent young woman, very beautiful. She's too good for porn.


----------



## MoniqueS

ryan gosling


----------



## Rixy

It's been ages since I've had a celebrity crush.

Oh wait, spoke too soon -






Alison Brie/Trudy Campbell anyone?

Personally I prefer her 60's Madmen attire, but the girl herself has a good sense of humour. She's even won the spot of my avatar, which I forgot to change in the past 6 months :b


----------



## Nefury

Love Alison Brie / Community \o/


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Jamelia


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Where has she gone?


----------



## hickorysmoked

RockBottomRiser said:


> Jamelia
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where has she gone?


Wow she has beautiful skin.


----------



## moxosis

I am having a recurring crush on Hope Sandoval since 1994


----------



## viv

Perkins said:


>


Stunning. Who is she?


----------



## theseshackles

Olivia(i'm)Wilde(for her)


----------



## ReachinOut

Kate Beckinsale will you marry me??


----------



## Perkins

viv said:


> Stunning. Who is she?


It's Eva Green.


----------



## JadedCalalily

*Males*
WENTWORTH MILLER!!! The most gorgeoussss guy everrr<3 (From Prison Break)

*May not be classified as Celebrity.*
Zdeno Chara (Hockey Player)
Sidney Crosby (^)
Alex Ovechkin (^ and Russian lol)

*Females
*Olivia Wilde
Christina Scabbia (Lacuna Coil)


----------



## BluButterfly

Never really taken much notice of him, but I saw a Drake interview last night...he's adorable.


----------



## rawrguy

Katty Perry


----------



## hyg




----------



## BluButterfly

Russell Brand. He's funny, intelligent and special. I'd like to spend time with him, just talking, maybe the occasional hug, nothing else though, I don't think.


----------



## TheDaffodil

Sara Rue is unbelievably sexy. I don't know what it is that does it but...something about her is just _soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo _desirable.


----------



## MissElley

I have a massive celebrity crush on Vin Diesel. Is he fine or what? I read he's gay, but CARE! I still think he's the sexiest man alive in my eyes. The sound of his deep, sexy voice gets me soo... 

yum.


----------



## HideMyPain

Definitely Maksim chmerkovskiy from dancing with the Stars * drool*










Also Aaron Lewis, the lead singer from Staind. His voice makes me melt.


----------



## Annie K

James Franco :love2


----------



## prudence

Luff Luff Matt Stone (South Park) and Noel Fielding (below)


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Olga Kurylenko , my favourite Bond girl!


----------



## thequietmanuk

Sara Evans


----------



## x3 Misaki

Heath Ledger :love2


----------



## ImWeird




----------



## Absolution

ImWeird said:


>


Same here.


----------



## RollingInTheDeep

*EMINEM*










*Kurt Cobain [R.I.P. <3]*









*Chris Martin from Coldplay*










*Asher Roth*


----------



## kindasorta

Natalie Portman


----------



## 266x

Dianna Agron









Selena Gomez


----------



## StarryNights2089

Joseph-Gordon Levitt *-*


----------



## 266x

oh yeah i guess my no **** guy crush more like i wish i was cool like this guy crush is tom hardy lol










NOHOMO


----------



## zookeeper

266x said:


> oh yeah i guess my no **** guy crush more like i wish i was cool like this guy crush is tom hardy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOHOMO


Are you some kind of ****?


----------



## StarryNights2089

266x said:


> oh yeah i guess my no **** guy crush more like i wish i was cool like this guy crush is tom hardy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOHOMO


 Omg,he's beautiful. :love2 Hey,Isn't that the guy from
"Inception"?


----------



## 266x

hahahaha zookeeper funny guy 

and yeah he plays "eames" in inception alongside Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Leo DiCaprio! that's what reminded me of him. yeah hes a good looking guy and a phenomenal actor if you've seen bronson, blown away. again no ****.


----------



## Hideko

Meiko.:blush


----------



## CalonyctionDude

Rachel McAdams










Gemma Arterton










Mia Matsumiya (not really a celebrity, but she's in one of my favorite bands)


----------



## thequietmanuk

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Puppuccino

I really like Fabrizio Moretti and Julian Casablancas of The Strokes (mostly when they were in their 20s but I still think they're handsome). I also like Adrian Grenier, John Francis Daley, and Donald Glover.


----------



## LuxAeterna

266x said:


> oh yeah i guess my no **** guy crush more like i wish i was cool like this guy crush is tom hardy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOHOMO


Absolutely. :swoon:


----------



## carefree

Chris O'Dowd









Jason Segel









Hamish Blake









Bret McKenzie









Justin Vernon









William Fitzsimmons


----------



## Dane

Perkins said:


>


Yeah, Eva Green. I love her eyes.


----------



## Godless1

*Rachel Leigh Cook

*It simply does not get any better.

Plus, she gets 1000000 bonus points for being on Psych.


----------



## Yuna

Alex pettyfer <33


----------



## heyJude

Paul Rudd- how did I NOT notice this guy's hotness before?! :doh


















Also:

Stephan Jenkins of Third Eye Blind circa '97/'98










Haha, just realized these two look like the same person. I guess I definitely have a 'type' then. :b


----------



## mirry

jessabella said:


> Sidney Crosby


Sidney Crosby is a beautiful, beautiful man ; O;

Anyway, aside from Crosby, I have an ever-growing list of celebs I have the hots for..

Leonardo Dicaprio
Zachary Quinto
Mike Rupp
Gordon Ramsay
Jeremy Irons (a la Lolita)
Billy Guerin
Simon Pegg
Ryan Matthew Cohn


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Yuna said:


> Alex pettyfer <33


Yes, please


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Michael Fassbender, sweet jesus, he's steaming hot.


----------



## Love Minus Zero

Jason Isaacs!!!!!










Bonus points if he has a wig and costume on:



















I've got such a thing for middle-aged British men. :yes


----------



## Kennnie

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## layitontheline

Rupert Grint









Anthony Crosfield (not a celebrity, but whatever)









Shia Labeouf


----------



## BetaBoy90

heyJude said:


> Paul Rudd- how did I NOT notice this guy's hotness before?! :doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Stephan Jenkins of Third Eye Blind circa '97/'98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, just realized these two look like the same person. I guess I definitely have a 'type' then. :b


Paul Rudd is obviously known more as a funny man but he is very attractive facially. I've always thought he was a really good looking dude.


----------



## Tu Cielo

I have quite a few actually haha.

David Bowie










Charlie Hunnam










Cory Monteith










Wentworth Miller










Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## papaSmurf

They aren't celebrities exactly, but I've got huge crushes on both members of Dominant Legs. I saw them play at a coffee shop once, and I was about 4 feet away from them for the entire show. They were both so cute that I got overwhelmed and just ended up staring at the ground pretty much the whole time. The dude is adorably short and heartbreakingly earnest.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

PJ Harvey :heart


----------



## MindOverMood

Kimbra:mushy


----------



## Godless1

Just watched X-Men First Class. Great Cheeks.

Jennifer Lawrence










Rose Byrne


----------



## meganmila

Mila kunis









Joseph gordon levvit


----------



## Onomatopoeia

:love2 Rachael Leigh Cook:


----------



## Godless1

Godless1 said:


> *Rachel Leigh Cook
> 
> *It simply does not get any better.
> 
> Plus, she gets 1000000 bonus points for being on Psych.





Onomatopoeia said:


> :love2 Rachael Leigh Cook:


Yup, that's what I said.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Godless1 said:


> Yup, that's what I said.


Haha, nice!!


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Mancrush, innit.


----------



## CountingClockwise

David Tennant


----------



## Ckg2011

I love Kelly Clarkson. :love2:blush


----------



## Perkins

I'd sleep with her in a heartbeat, tbh.


----------



## theCARS1979

*here is 5 with pictures*

This is in no particular order , first I have Danielle Harris from Halloween , she came back as the friend in Rob Zombies Halloween, played in Hatchet 2. How about the hot Christina Applegate from the Classic Tv show Married With Children. Third I have Jessica Beil and I loved Texas Chainsaw massacre and the way she nearly escapes old creepy Leatherface by a few hairs every time. You go girl! . Fourth I have TNA Knock out Velvet Sky from TNA Impact. And sweet sexy Avril Lavinge, not for nothing I love the way she sings What the Hell! Next I have Britney Spears, loved her in the red leather in 2002, when she released Oops I did it again. And How about Christina Aguilera, so sweet, yet so naughty naughty. Last but certainly not least Ariel or aka Shelly Martinez from TNA Impact wrestling. I loved her laced up converse and loved her wrestling. Sorry could'nt upload more then 5 pictures people, I hope you enjoyed the post all!


----------



## prudence

RollingInTheDeep said:


> *Kurt Cobain [R.I.P. <3]*


Yup. Major crush residue for him still stayed with me long after my obsession with Nirvana faded (a little).

Winona Ryder is a bonafide celebrity who I have a slight girl crush on, so, she goes here.


----------



## 0lly

I like Hugh Laurie before he was House M.D. Indeed before he was even a man. Sexy. :spank


----------



## Godless1

... And Christina Ricci.


----------



## Godless1

^*Stroking beard...Intriguing.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Alex Gaskarth is a cutie, and he has one of the greatest and funniest personalities ever


----------



## AussiePea

Kate Beckinsale is a looker!


----------



## Shadow2009

Una Healy from The Saturdays. I actually am in love with her, haha.


----------



## meganmila

spacebound_rocketship said:


> Alex Gaskarth is a cutie, and he has one of the greatest and funniest personalities ever


Oh wow. Who is that? Like is he in a band?


----------



## FakeFur

I'm really loving Tom Felton these days. I want to have his babies!


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

meganmila said:


> Oh wow. Who is that? Like is he in a band?


Yeah, he's the singer of All time low


----------



## SADgirl




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Ellen Page


----------



## papaSmurf

The lady from Widowspeak is ridiculously super cute:


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Leo Messi.


----------



## Perkins

Michael Fassbender AKA Fassbendmeover


----------



## papaSmurf

^Oh man, agreed.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Orsolya Tóth - Her character is Delta is so beautiful










Chiara Mastalli - She plays Eirene in the HBO series Rome










January Jones - She has a wonderful smile


----------



## papaSmurf

St. Vincent is super cute:


----------



## kosherpiggy

Traci Lords


----------



## Perkins

Alain Delon was beyond delicious.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Gerard Butler. Hotdamn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Claude Perron - She is so badass in The Horde


----------



## Fantas Eyes

James Franco


----------



## Escape Artist

Alona Tal.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Melora Walters


----------



## Perkins

The redheaded adonis that is Michael Fassbender. Again. Yes.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Perkins said:


> Alain Delon was beyond delicious.


Yes.



> The redheaded adonis that is Michael Fassbender. Again.


And yes.


----------



## olschool

ashely judd


----------



## Robodontopus




----------



## moxosis

I am now in love with Emily Browning













Is this movie fakked up!?


----------



## Meli24R

Thomas Dekker









Andrew Lincoln


----------



## Escape Artist




----------



## Nogy

Katey Sagal. I wouldn't really describe it as a crush though, its more like love :b









Oh and the secretary from the office is pretty cute


----------



## meganmila

moxosis said:


> I am now in love with Emily Browning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this movie fakked up!?


Me too.  That movie looks awesome.


----------



## zicoz

MojoCrunch said:


> James Franco back in his Freaks and Geeks days. That stoner face of his gets me.


You must've loved him at the Oscars then


----------



## MindOverMood

Annie Clark from Degrassi.









Can't believe she's 4 years younger than myself =S


----------



## kosherpiggy

Christina Hendricks :love2


----------



## Escape Artist

MindOverMood said:


> Annie Clark from Degrassi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe she's 4 years younger than myself =S


Damn son.


----------



## keyla965

Matt dallas, cilian murphy. Aaron johnson,jhonny depp, patric swazy and many many moreee


----------



## Ashley1990

i love daniel redcliffe....


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

With the RWC hype, kinda digging Sonny Bill, along with every other female around here. o-0


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Noomi Rapace - She plays Lisbeth in The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo trilogy


----------



## MindOverMood

I had a pretty big crush on Alanis Morissette when her cd Jagged Little Pill came out.


----------



## Stilla

All the actors from packed to the rafters...


----------



## mike285

Hmm...there's a lot, but right now who comes to mind are Rachel McAdams, Natalie Portman, Meghan Markle (she's on the new show 'Suits') and Freida Pinto.


----------



## Matomi

Ellie Goulding, she's just...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Mati Diop - She as simple kind of beauty in 35 Shots Of Rum


----------



## ShyGuy86

Has she been mentioned?

















I have this thing where I get crushes on the characters, more than on the acresses. And Kaylee is one of them.

Also, I see Ellie Goulding mentioned above, who is very very cute. And for some reason that makes me think of another singer I've got quite a crush on. Little Boots!










I mean... she sings about mathematics. And uses a Tenori-on. Is that a nerd's dream or what?


----------



## blue the puppy

i think i have a bit of a crush on daniel tosh. i love his smile and he always makes me laugh.


----------



## calichick

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> With the RWC hype, kinda digging Sonny Bill, along with every other female around here. o-0


That's one of the reasons I would ever watch sports at all ^^

These are mine at the moment- Ryan Reynolds & Bradley Cooper


----------



## Sanctus

Katie McGrath










:love2 :love2


----------



## keyla965

Robert pattinson (Twilight)

Aaron johonson ( lead in kick a**)

Cillian murphy ( Red eye)

Matt dallas (lead in Kyle xy)

Jared letto (lead singer of 30 seconds to mars)

Colin farell (Alexander)

Johnny depp (pirates of the carabien)

Ian Somerhalder (sexy as HELL) (vampire diaries)


----------



## Aedan

*REGINA SPEKTOR*










My girlfriends never knew it, Regina, but you've always been my mistress. :lol


----------



## Robodontopus

Sara Quin, from the band Tegan and Sara


----------



## strawberryjulius




----------



## Disconnected

Have to say I'm pretty crazy about Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Zoe Kravitz and Emma Stone... OMG they are some beautiful creatures.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Disconnected said:


> Have to say I'm pretty crazy about Zooey Deschanel.


THis


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Rory!


----------



## Innamorata

Aww Rory, he's so sweet.


----------



## AnnaM

i'd have to say Jonathan Rhys Meyers, ever since i started watching The Tudors


----------



## ShyGuy86

Robodontopus said:


> Sara Quin, from the band Tegan and Sara


Aren't they twins? How do you have a crush on Sara but not Tegan?
Unless you actually know them? In that case, sorry for the question.


----------



## Robodontopus

ShyGuy86 said:


> Aren't they twins? How do you have a crush on Sara but not Tegan?
> Unless you actually know them? In that case, sorry for the question.


No I don't know them, I just like their music and started watching a ton of performances and interviews with them online a few months ago. And although they look alike and both have really cool personalities, there's just something about Sara that I'm drawn to, not sure exactly what it is.


----------



## ohionick

I have had a crush on Maria Menounos every since she was on Channel One, i watched that back in middle school.


----------



## Mr Mug

Kat Von D, before she got the plastic surgery.










Mary Abaza because she has the nicest singing voice in all of Russia.






And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## kosherpiggy

yes, this is steve jobs when he was younger. my god, he was such a stud muffin. may he rest in peace.


----------



## Stilla

^ Dang! I thought that was Ashton Kutcher at first!









:mushy


----------



## Calm Craig

Amber Heard


----------



## Calm Craig

Bill Steer for a guy I guess.


----------



## HughJ




----------



## HughJ




----------



## HughJ

*Hot*


----------



## Canadian Brotha

_Sara Canning_ as _Maggie McGregor_ in _Black Field_


----------



## Rixy

Nerdy? Redhead? Freckles? Violin player? Yes please.

Felicia Day > Katy Perry. HA! Take that, MTV.

Also, does anyone find this strange?

The posts I've put into this thread were on -

October 12, 2009
October 12, 2011
January 8, 2010
January 8 2011
May 30, 2010
June 5, 2011

They're all either the same date or close to each other. I feel obliged to post on certain dates now :b


----------



## meganmila

I have a strange attraction to Damien Lewis. :/


----------



## EagerMinnow84

kosherpiggy said:


> yes, this is steve jobs when he was younger. my god, he was such a stud muffin. may he rest in peace.


I was scrolling down fast and this photo made me backtrack! I cannot believe that is a younger Steve Jobs! He was very attractive, I must say.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Rixy said:


> Nerdy? Redhead? Freckles? Violin player? Yes please.


Nerdgasm? Oh yes, please I'll have one of those too.


----------



## Just Lurking

Rixy said:


> Nerdy? Redhead? Freckles? Violin player? Yes please.
> 
> Felicia Day > Katy Perry. HA! Take that, MTV.


:yes


----------



## Innamorata

Ben Barnes.


----------



## thequietmanuk

Julianne Hough


----------



## hypestyle

thequietmanuk said:


> Julianne Hough


 julianne's a cutie.. I wonder when her next pop album comes out.. was she a good actor in Footloose and Burlesque?


----------



## MindOverMood

TheAdventure said:


> And Lights is gorgeous:


Yes, please!


----------



## MindOverMood

Dina Sofer. She's 20 years older than me, but DO WANT.


----------



## Stilla

Trey Songz and J Cole!















SOOO PRETTY!
And the guy from the new Rihanna music video!







:yes


----------



## Lasair




----------



## Benjo

And Lights is gorgeous:








[/QUOTE]

:agree


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Billie Holiday


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Calm Craig said:


> Bill Steer for a guy I guess.


Nice.


----------



## Siertes

Nora Zehetner:










Carey Mulligan:










Emily Blunt:


----------



## danabeaton

Huge crush on Jared Leto...!


----------



## jimkon1479

finster said:


> I'm sorry but I thought Gretchen Weiners was sooo hot in Mean Girls and I promptly fell in love with Lacey on the spot.
> 
> I never saw Lost in Space or Party of Five or anything else she has done, so in reality I have a crush on Gretchen Weiners and not Lacey .
> 
> BTW, I am so computer illiterate that even with reading FAQ's it took me an hour to post a picture (didn't know how) so my apologies if it didn't work.
> 
> Edit: Oh geez, I didn't realize that previous post even existed. Told you I didn't know what I was doing. Sorry for anyone who had to look at it. I deleted it.


Holy crap!! I have a crush on her too! When I was in sixth grade, Dec. 1995, I saw her smile in that Party of Five TV guide article, and I fell for her ever since. I have visited her fansite more than I am willing to admit, and sent her a couple of love letters. Embarassing huh?







I had a bigger crush on her when she was a kid than when she was an adult.


----------



## jimkon1479

finster said:


> I'm sorry but I thought Gretchen Weiners was sooo hot in Mean Girls and I promptly fell in love with Lacey on the spot.
> 
> I never saw Lost in Space or Party of Five or anything else she has done, so in reality I have a crush on Gretchen Weiners and not Lacey .
> 
> BTW, I am so computer illiterate that even with reading FAQ's it took me an hour to post a picture (didn't know how) so my apologies if it didn't work.
> 
> Edit: Oh geez, I didn't realize that previous post even existed. Told you I didn't know what I was doing. Sorry for anyone who had to look at it. I deleted it.


Holy crap!! I have a crush on her too! I saw a Party of Five article in TV guide when I was in sixth grade and fell for her since. I like her better as a kid than when she was an adult.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

AJ Cook(JJ from Criminal Minds). Not posting a picture, cause pictures don't do her justice, she must be seen. Oh, and she's Canadian, so that helps.:yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

This thread is very, very distracting.


----------



## AllToAll

Michelle Williams









Emma Watson


----------



## Losm

Mwah.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

AllToAll said:


> Michelle Williams


I love her.


----------



## emptybottle2

Jessica Brown-Findlay from Downton Abbey










British Scarlett Johansson, IMO.


----------



## AllToAll

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I love her.


:clap

I lover her _and_ her hair.


----------



## enzo

Nelly Furtado. I really admired her. She felt, real, in a sense. She stood out to me from 2000-05ish, right around her _Loose_ album came out. That's when I got over her. But her song "Powerless" will probably always be one of my favs.


----------



## Perkins

Seeing him in a well-tailored suit just does something to me, ok.









Also his smile seriously does things to me


----------



## Cashew

I really wish I wasn't so attracted to Adrian Grenier, but I can't help it. I love my men tall, hairy, and twice my age.










:mushy


----------



## laura024

Marc Bartolomeo. Hot damn.


----------



## mrbojangles

Kristen Wiig


----------



## EagerMinnow84

Perkins said:


> Seeing him in a well-tailored suit just does something to me, ok.


----------



## Perkins

EagerMinnow84 said:


>


----------



## Perkins

Also, hello Tim Olyphant:


----------



## avoidobot3000

Justified is one of my favourite shows. It makes me want to buy a ridiculous hat. Hurry up season 3 :time


----------



## meganmila

I can't wait for Justified to come on cause of Tim Olyphant.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Shynobi

Jennifer Carpenter


----------



## MindOverMood

Disarray said:


>


:nw


----------



## meganmila

Candice Swanepoel. Yes after seeing that VS fashion show......shush I can get random girl crushes...doesn't mean I like them in that way....they are just so pretty.


----------



## SaikoSakura382

Miyavi:









And Aiji:









They've been my love for awhile...^^


----------



## AllToAll

Shynobi said:


> Jennifer Carpenter


I have a major girl-crush on her.

Lake Bell from How to Make it in America


----------



## MindOverMood

Guys, amirite?


----------



## heyJude

laura024 said:


> Marc Bartolomeo. Hot damn.


YOOOWZAAA!:fall


----------



## fonz

MindOverMood said:


> Guys, amirite?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

MindOverMood said:


> Guys, amirite?


I agree, Letterman is one of the better looking chat show hosts:yes


----------



## beshino

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I agree, Letterman is one of the better looking chat show hosts:yes


idk.. I'm kinda liking Regis Feldman more.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit

As of right now, it's Aaron Staton. 
You might recognise him from Mad Men or as Cole Phelps in L.A Noire


----------



## CityLights89

Right now, Aaron Bruno from AWOLNATION. I think he is sort of awkward, so I feel empathy or something.










Ryan Follese and Ian Keaggy from Hot Chelle Rae


















Met them both, they were nice, although I'm sure neither wants to date me!

















Rekindling my crush with Leo DiCaprio. We all know who he is, so no pic.

And this guy, Ryan Star...










although it may have to do with him kind of coming on to me, which was awkward...like this picture.









I look like a doofus. and uhhhh....that's my mom. :no


----------



## shynesshellasucks

Gemma Arterton :heart










Jessica Stroup










I also love Hayley Williams, Emma Watson, and Zooey but there are plenty of pictures of them already.


----------



## BabyCakes

*Emma Roberts <3​*


----------



## meganmila

Ooo I forgot about Jessica Stroup. Very pretty.:yes


----------



## MindOverMood

Watched Suburgatory tonight and wow, Jane Levy kept me glued to the television


----------



## fonz

MindOverMood said:


> Watched Suburgatory tonight and wow, Jane Levy kept me glued to the television


You have great taste in women - keep 'em coming


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## Innamorata

KumagoroBeam said:


>


Yep.


----------



## humourless

Christine Aguilera


----------



## laura024

Heidi Klum!


----------



## Losm




----------



## therunaways

As of now Tom Hardy


----------



## JGreenwood

Dream girl!


----------



## JGreenwood

avoidobot3000 said:


> Justified is one of my favourite shows. It makes me want to buy a ridiculous hat. Hurry up season 3 :time


agreed.


----------



## Huk phin

Alison Brie for me.


----------



## 0lly

therunaways said:


> As of now Tom Hardy


:yes


----------



## therunaways

0lly said:


> :yes


 He's really good looking, I'm sad I just found out about him so late lol. He's an amazing actor too...loved him in "The Take"


----------



## ShiptoShore

*Alyson Hannigan
*


----------



## plainperson

People say I'm crazy, but Jemaine from Flight of teh Conchords is a beautiful, beautiful creature.


----------



## MrBakura91

Katy Perry for me. I think shes gorgeous. Russel Brand is one lucky guy! lol


----------



## mrbojangles

MindOverMood said:


> Guys, amirite?












Kirby you are a god among men. That's Jessica Biel right?


----------



## Hello22

Ray Liotta, as Henry Hill in Goodfellas - wow. 

Joe Peschi (not now, but in Raging Bull, Goodfellas and Casino)

And i'm always shy to admit it - but Julian McMahon in Nip tuck - something about him in that, i remember watching the series thinking 'oh he's gorgeous' :blush


----------



## kosherpiggy

James Roday from Psych is a hottie


----------



## theCARS1979

the Princess Avril Lavigne, she's so hot and cute


----------



## xTKsaucex

Rooney Mara, dragon tattoo girl. Man her character was psychotically awesome. Me like crazy.


----------



## MindOverMood

mrbojangles said:


> Kirby you are a god among men. That's Jessica Biel right?


Yep, that's her It's a shame that her and JT supposedly got engaged, because it's going to ruin our chances:lol


----------



## CityLights89

Hello22 said:


> And i'm always shy to admit it - but Julian McMahon in Nip tuck - something about him in that, i remember watching the series thinking 'oh he's gorgeous' :blush


YEAH. Don't be shy. He IS hot! :yes Even at 13 I knew that. lol


----------



## Sugarbird

Peter Sarsgaard :heart


----------



## Perkins

Seriously? Really? Could you at least attempt to calm down your beauty for like one second, bruh.


----------



## KumagoroBeam




----------



## prudence

^Hehe, I loved them as the "Goth Detectives"... that gif is a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e!


----------



## Robodontopus

plainperson said:


> People say I'm crazy, but Jemaine from Flight of teh Conchords is a beautiful, beautiful creature.


you're not crazy. he's a total man-babe.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Feist :yay


----------



## Opacus

ami james


----------



## caflme

Gerard Butler









Viggo Mortensen









Sean Connery


----------



## JadedCalalily

Wentworth Miller
Dominic Purcell
Quinn from Dexter
And the Aussie sounding guy on House


----------



## Opacus

ilike nigel barker too


----------



## beshino

Morgan Freeman.


----------



## emptybottle2

Jeremy Renner










His arms in MI:Ghost Protocol..


----------



## Rixy

Hayley Atwell















Me likey.


----------



## jimkon1479

Christy Carlson Romano. And...she's engaged


----------



## meganmila

Yes what do you expect from me. I have had a girl crush on her since 2004 :/ So it has been a long one hah. Anyways..yea....


----------



## Rossy

meganmila said:


> Yes what do you expect from me. I have had a girl crush on her since 2004 :/ So it has been a long one hah. Anyways..yea....


I don't blame you


----------



## FTFADIA

Just watched Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol. Paula Patton is my new crush, her and Frieda Pinto right now, which is weird because I'm normally attracted to Caucasian women.


----------



## 0lly

Andrew Garfield:


----------



## False Protagonist

:agree

Hayley Willaims :love2









Logan Lerman :love2









And

Zooey Deschanel :love2


----------



## bsd3355

that chick from myth busters (Kari Byron)










avril lavigne fa sho










natalie portman in the white star wars suit


----------



## Life Kinda Sucks

Parminder Nagra. There's more, I just can't think of them right now. Well, I could, I just can't be bothered.


----------



## blissful

I second the Andrew Garfield one. Joseph Gordon-Levitt is another!


----------



## panic bomb

Emily Perkins in Gingersnaps


----------



## Perkins

Young Peter O'Toole, wassup, mang.


----------



## Just Lurking

panic bomb said:


> Emily Perkins in Gingersnaps


Ahhh, Ginger Snaps. It's been a while 










(Katharine Isabelle)


----------



## nycdude

Original Megan Fox.
Original Lindsay Lohan
Katy Perry
scarlett johansson


----------



## kaaryn

FairyLuna said:


> Wentworth Miller
> Dominic Purcell
> Quinn from Dexter
> And the Aussie sounding guy on House


haha - he is aussie fairyluna :yes


----------



## kaaryn

antonio banderos (Mmmm)
robert downy jr


----------



## laine73

*celeb crushes*

Jennifer Aniston new boyfriend (Theroux guy) and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## MindOverMood

You may have seen her recently in the trailer for Haywire MMA fans should already know who she is.

Gina Carano


----------



## fonz

MindOverMood said:


> You may have seen her recently in the trailer for Haywire MMA fans should already know who she is.
> 
> Gina Carano


I'd get beaten up by her any day...


----------



## MindOverMood

fonz said:


> I'd get beaten up by her any day...


Triangle choked by her would be nice too


----------



## Rez




----------



## Perfectionist

emptybottle2 said:


> Jeremy Renner


I have no idea who the hell he is but oh my gawd I want to bite him all over.


----------



## Ventura




----------



## humourless

sarah palin
jennifer aniston
lisa kudrow (not her looks but her lines)
to name a few

oh catherine zeta jones (lucky micky douglas!)


----------



## christacat

Martin Freeman


----------



## Freeliss

Hugh Jackman!!
Johnny Depp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And perhaps James Franco


----------



## Nightlight

Katy Perry.. :blush


----------



## meganmila

Jeremy Allen White is cute...I had a dream about him the other night. Yes, I have been watching too much of that show.


----------



## KelsKels

Jake Gyllenhaal. He is so.. so hot in Prince of Persia.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Perfect human.


----------



## Skyliner

KelsKels said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal. He is so.. so hot in Prince of Persia.


Omg, YES. :boogie


----------



## Hey Im Cubie

My celebrity crush is Nicki Minaj, She is so creative && Beautiful && She has the cutest smile ever


----------



## Barette

You all may already know my husband, Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## kosherpiggy

I have such a girl crush on Susanna Hoffs from The Bangles









Andrew McCarthy. lol i'm aware he's old enough to be my father haha.


----------



## Meta14

Lately its been Zoey de Chanel. That chick from the show "New Girl." She is cute and hilarious.


----------



## jay l

taylor momsen...and i like her music too. 
its actually rock.

hayley williams


----------



## BobtheBest

None.


----------



## spidereater

male:
James Franco
Kal Penn
Seth Rogen
Jason Schwartzman

female:
Zooey Deschanel 
Aubrey Plaza
Rashida Jones


----------



## kosherpiggy

james roday from psych <3


----------



## saso

im currently in love with Ryan Gosling. and i have an ongoing affair with Jeff Goldblum. theres more.


----------



## Barette

Rez said:


>


I have to say, from that gif, I've developed a bit of a girl crush.


----------



## Kage

saso said:


> im currently in love with Ryan Gosling. and i have an ongoing affair with Jeff Goldblum. theres more.


Guessing you just watched Drive? if you haven't seen Half Nelson with Ryan Gosling from 2006, I recommend it.


----------



## saso

Kage said:


> Guessing you just watched Drive? if you haven't seen Half Nelson with Ryan Gosling from 2006, I recommend it.


I didn't but I do want to see both of those movies. I did just see Ides of March (bits and pieces of it ) , i need to watch it again and Crazystupidlove. blue valentine was amazing too. :yes...thanks for the reco-mmend.


----------



## TaraR16

Nathan Fillion.

He _is_ Castle.

Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## saso

I come back here just to look at Ryan. there is definitely something wrong with me.


----------



## Transcending

Minnie Driver


----------



## ShyGuy86

TaraR16 said:


> Nathan Fillion.
> He _is_ Castle.


I'm glad someone mentioned Castle, because:


----------



## Rixy

saso said:


> im currently in love with Ryan Gosling. and i have an ongoing affair with Jeff Goldblum. theres more.


I'm sorry but, why Jeff Goldblum? :b

I don't have anything against the guy, it's just that his demeanor in movies is kind of...odd. :b






Still though, if that's your thing, go for it;


----------



## HarryStanluv25

Daniel Radcliffe. He has been my crush since 2003 as I was becoming a Harry Potter fan. He is so beautiful and has the most amazing blue eyes. *swoon* More crushes will be mentioned some other time.


----------



## meganmila

I'm starting to like Emmy Rossum for her acting.

Sarah Hyland. She seems fun to hang out with.

Micheal Fassbender. Tim Olyphant. Move over Joseph! Haha.


----------



## Tommy5000




----------



## Barette

I forget if I already posted this, but I don't even care. This picture deserves to be shared as much as possible.










Also, I'd like to add Paul Rudd to this thread. *fans self* I think I need to go lay down, I'm getting a bit light-headed here.


----------



## AtlasS

Amy lee (love)


----------



## hypestyle

Norah Jones.. where's she been all my life..


----------



## False Protagonist

Emma Stone. Yeah.


----------



## Ashley1990

*Its my favourite*

just him


----------



## Rixy

shiori123 said:


> I'm a Jeff Goldblum fan too, I'll admit :b I think I'm mostly attracted to his character in Jurassic Park, though I can't really explain why... I've liked him since that movie, anyway. The video made me lol


Ah yes, well uh, as you can see, uh I have taken it upon MYSELF, MYSELF, to uh, look into Jeff GOLDBLUM'S pick up style and uh have picked up, PICKED UP, a few things myself.

CHECKMATE. :blank

Please ladies, one at a time. :b

....ladies? :um

*tumbleweed*


----------



## Nefury

Rixy said:


> Ah yes, well uh, as you can see, uh I have taken it upon MYSELF, MYSELF, to uh, look into Jeff GOLDBLUM'S pick up style and uh have picked up, PICKED UP, a few things myself.
> 
> CHECKMATE. :blank
> 
> Please ladies, one at a time. :b
> 
> ....ladies? :um
> 
> *tumbleweed*


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I like Jeff Goldblum, and I can see why women are attracted to him.

That being said, I still laughed my head off at that first video. :lol


----------



## miminka

Rowan Atkinson in _Blackadder Goes Forth_.


----------



## Mr. SandMan

Said it before, will say it again.

*Blake Lively*

Finest chick in show biz.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

<3


----------



## enzo

there have been 3 since i was 12. for the past 3+ years:










*sigh*


----------



## Nekomata

Olivia Wilde and Jensen Ackles.
<333
I'd post pics but alas, I'm too lazy xD


----------



## ShyGuy86

Nekomata said:


> Olivia Wilde and Jensen Ackles.
> <333
> I'd post pics but alas, I'm too lazy xD


Allow me:


----------



## Nekomata

You're my hero <3 xDDDD
I almost thought it was a coincidence when I first saw the second picture in your post before I got to read the entire thing XD


----------



## Cats

Tegan Quin:


----------



## enzo




----------



## papaSmurf

Jason Segel is so adorably dorky:


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar

Pixie Lott!:fallOh my god she's stunning and she has a great personality. :mushy


----------



## saso

Rixy said:


> I'm sorry but, why Jeff Goldblum? :b
> 
> I don't have anything against the guy, it's just that his demeanor in movies is kind of...odd. :b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still though, if that's your thing, go for it;


that's my thing! i don't discriminate against the odd.. im odd too..that probably has something to do with it. :um


----------



## Jr189

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## Onomatopoeia

_Sanam Afrashteh_


----------



## Losm

Ooosh!


----------



## cocochanell

*julian casablancas*

*Julian Casablancas<3 *


----------



## Nefury

Losm said:


> Ooosh!


Hahaha, as if!


----------



## Matomi

Melody Gardot


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Apart from Kristen Stewart from the twilight series, I also had a crush on Emma Watson from Harry Potter, in spite of me not being a fan of the series.






As i analyze, I tend to see they have similar facial features and they're both skinny.

So i presume the next actress who will resemble them will be my next crush. :b


----------



## shadowmask

Kathie Lee Gifford. I always had a thing for her. srs.


----------



## Subwolf

Kristen Bell


----------



## Losm

Nefury said:


> Hahaha, as if!


You know you love the 'tache! Haha :b


----------



## Witchcraft

Michael Phelps








Jonas Valanciunas









I suppose I have a thing for sportsmen ops


----------



## Gryffindor85

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Apart from Kristen Stewart from the twilight series, I also had a crush on Emma Watson from Harry Potter, in spite of me not being a fan of the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i analyze, I tend to see they have similar facial features and they're both skinny.
> 
> So i presume the next actress who will resemble them will be my next crush. :b


The link didn't work, corrected it for you since she is obviously my crush.


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Ally Sheedy - WarGames (1983):


----------



## False Protagonist

Mary-Elizabeth Winstead. She's beautiful.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

18andLife said:


> Mary-Elizabeth Winstead. She's beautiful.


Indeed!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Him pleez ^^

Oh and eddy norton.


----------



## tutliputli

18andLife said:


> Mary-Elizabeth Winstead. She's beautiful.


I've seen this girl before but didn't know her name. She is ridiculously pretty! Such unusual and striking eyes.


----------



## tutliputli

I have a bit of a girl crush on Charlotte Gainsbourg. She seems so sweet, enchanting and charismatic.


----------



## Transcending




----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Gryffindor85 said:


> The link didn't work, corrected it for you since she is obviously my crush.


Wasn't very hard to tell by your avatar


----------



## meganmila

Emmy Rossum is so gorgeous.


----------



## Elona

I got to meet one of mine a little while back for an event I was apart of for my career. I naturally had to get a photo of me and him.

Meet the lovely Jon Hamm.









Simply yummy. I also got to meet mat smith who I love, but sadly no picture with him. I did get one with Jason Statham!


----------



## papaSmurf

Adam Scott plays the most adorably flustered nerds:










Special Icelandic crush on Kristín Anna Valtýsdóttir, former lead singer for Múm:


----------



## False Protagonist

Misha Collins.


----------



## MindOverMood

Elona said:


> I got to meet one of mine a little while back for an event I was apart of for my career. I naturally had to get a photo of me and him.
> 
> Meet the lovely Jon Hamm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply yummy. I also got to meet mat smith who I love, but sadly no picture with him. I did get one with Jason Statham!


If I hadn't read your post, I thought I was just looking at some Hollywood couple


----------



## AllToAll

Laura Marling


----------



## ohionick

18andLife said:


> Mary-Elizabeth Winstead. She's beautiful.


cutie!


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Simon Neil from Biffy Clyro (the dark haired one)


----------



## angelk01

Cody Simpson


----------



## Emerald3

Sal Costa from canadian rock band My Darkest Days










Robert Downey Jr


----------



## Barette

18andLife said:


> Mary-Elizabeth Winstead. She's beautiful.


I've got a girl crush on her, she is oh so pretty.



River In The Mountain said:


>


Yes! I love Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Toppington

I have a fat man crush on Owen Wilson, haha.










I don't think I've ever really been all that attracted to any celebrities though. I've never really understood the love for Megan Fox or any of them. Maybe I'm just weird like that.


----------



## PhilipJFry

Emily Haines


----------



## Double Indemnity

Brendon Urie.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Jax - sons of anarchy. unf.unf.


----------



## Ashley1990

Harry harry harry ..harry potter








love u Harry Potter!!


----------



## Evo

Kristin Kreuk :fall


----------



## Ashley1990

this guy...he rules my heart


----------



## GuyMontag




----------



## intheshadows

Zooey Deschanel

:heart 

(It was hard choosing a pic to put up.)


----------



## Faith7

Chris Powell. Heidi you don't know how lucky you are


----------



## heyJude

I have a little crush on Tim Tebow. I think he's really hot...


----------



## heyJude

Evo said:


> Kristin Kreuk :fall


She is super pretty!


----------



## Farideh

River Phoenix

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=rive...6&tbnw=129&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Colin Morgan.


----------



## Double Indemnity

I'm truly, deeply, and madly in love with Brendon Urie.


----------



## sean88

:yes


----------



## AfarOff

sean88 said:


> :yes


fsdijfjsdnfskjdfwe

YES! :heart Did not expect to see anyone else listing her ;D


----------



## Faith012

Channing Tatum


----------



## Layla

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Jax - sons of anarchy. unf.unf.


I second this, but I prefer him with the shorter hair.


----------



## strawberryjulius

everywhere needs more mukai osamu.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

nicole sullivan

all the way


----------



## Sabreena

Louis Tomlinson from One Direction *waits for people to insult favorite band*


----------



## Don Gio

Moon bloodgood
Rosario Dawson
Stacy Dash
Winona ryder
Gina Gershon
Angie everhart
Sofia Vergara


----------



## Double Indemnity

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Jax - sons of anarchy. unf.unf.





Layla said:


> I second this, but I prefer him with the shorter hair.


I third this.


----------



## Luka92

Charlize Theron


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Dakota Fanning (she's a hottie!)
Jennifer Lawrence (she's so mother****ing pretty, and she also has an outgoing personality that I only can dream of having)
Mila Kunis (Loved her in black swan, but the lesbian sex scene was awkward)


----------



## moya

Fiona Apple, definitely.


----------



## Xmsbby

Prince Royce and Enrique Iglesias. Yup


----------



## Queen of Spades

Johnny Depp, James Mcavoy and Jonathan Rhys Meyers.


----------



## fetisha

JAMES MASLOW


----------



## heyJude

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Jax - sons of anarchy. unf.unf.


Wow. *runs to google*


----------



## kosherpiggy

John Taylor from Duran Duran.


----------



## BrandyI

Taylor Lautner


----------



## Gryffindor85

Emma Watson, if you haven't guessed by my avatar.


----------



## Perfectionist

^She's sooo pretty I love her short hair.


----------



## MindOverMood

Paz De La Huerta


----------



## beshino

Rachel McAdams <-- She has a nice butt for a white girl. Plus she can pull off a lot of hairstyles. 8\








And of course.. Channing Tatum. Person who was a big part in the Step Up movie (they're wasting away when the third came out). Just saw him in The Vow. Both the actors actually.. Regardless it was a nice movie, and he has such a silky smooth body that it's odd. He's like that dude from Supernatural, he grows absolutely no hair. That's weird. Still smokin though..


----------



## Radiata

Marion Cotillard, especially the way she looked in Contagion.


----------



## heyJude

Korean actor Dennis Oh


----------



## Loveless

That chick in the Lowes coloring book commercial. Her name is Kristin Manko and quite honestly is the hottest chick I've seen in a long time.


----------



## MindOverMood

Kreesha Turner


----------



## TmastermanT

Bethany Joy Lenz


----------



## erikahawkins

*Orlando Bloom*

I always had a crush on Orlando Bloom. Those lips.


----------



## Shianne

Christian Bale is kind of awesome. Ben Barnes. Yea, Taylor Lautner!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Elizabeth Reaser in Against The Current


----------



## Evo




----------



## theCARS1979

Danielle Harris


----------



## Sphinx13j

lately its been Scarlett Johanssen but ive always had a thing for Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## beshino

David Qiuntoli


----------



## LordScott

im in love with selena gomez.. sooo sexy


----------



## MindOverMood

Dreama Walker


----------



## applesauce5482

Ehh, I'm not much into celebrities. But if I had to pick one, I'll go with Emma Watson (not with short hair) Or maybe Avril Lavigne, but she seems a little weird nowadays.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations

Ever since i saw Drive. Carey mulligan has been the one.


----------



## Ashley1990

heyJude said:


> Korean actor Dennis Oh


:boogieAWW Handsome...:yes


----------



## MiMiK

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Ever since i saw Drive. Carey mulligan has been the one.


if you havent seen shame.... you might want to check it out! she gets nekked! 

anyways. idk if anyone ever saw the show chuck, but Yvonne Strahovski is ****ing gorgeous!


----------



## LordScott




----------



## northstar1991

Ryan Gosling


----------



## 84929

I always had a crush on Will Smith. And most recently I have a thing for Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson.


----------



## kilgoretrout

Kevin Spacey since K-PAX and Edward Norton since American History X.


----------



## heyJude

Not really a "crush" but Winona Ryder in "Girl, interrupted" had a delicate and simple beauty.


----------



## enzo

I used to have a _massive_ crush on this woman. For a while she was the only reason I watched Much Music and NBA pregame shows


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

I've always thought celebrities were kinda asinine honestly, but I've always had a crush on Jennifer Love Hewitt in all those crappy movies she did in the '90s.


----------



## Doriis

Currently: Edward Norton.


----------



## TheWeeknd

enzo said:


> I used to have a _massive_ crush on this woman. For a while she was the only reason I watched Much Music and NBA pregame shows


wow I remember her!!! she used to host NBA XL back in the day too!! major nostalgia
where is she now?


----------



## Matomi

Kat Dennings!


----------



## enzo

^ I find her so intimidatingly cool.



TheWeeknd said:


> wow I remember her!!! she used to host NBA XL back in the day too!! major nostalgia
> where is she now?


No clue, bro.


----------



## intheshadows

Not considered celebrities but..



 and


----------



## meganmila

Kristen Bell in Veronica Mars or just her in general and I'm also liking John Krasinski.


----------



## NatureFellow

Holly Willoughby
Cheryl Cole

etc.


----------



## christacat

Alan Davies


----------



## NotAnExit

Christian Bale
Ted Levine
and 
Ralph Fiennes.... <- Giggidy


----------



## Chibiluv6

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/29900000/i-love-us-foster-the-people-29906862-611-345.jpg

I get really attracted to Foster the People frontman.

I also have a crush in Alexander Ludwig, Danielle Radcliffe, Josh Hutcherson.


----------



## Perkins

Edward Norton
River Phoenix
Dulé Hill
Jack Huston
Anthony Perkins
Ryan Gosling
Cary Grant
Brandon Lee
Gregory Peck
Alain Delon
Eva Green


----------



## BoBooBoo

Neil deGrasse Tyson














Seth MacFarlane










And I can't forget the guy I've been drooling over since Moonlighting...


----------



## Tentative

Developed a crush on Jessica Alba when I saw her in Sin City, 7 years ago. As far as I can remember that's the only crush I've ever had on a celebrity...


----------



## Ckg2011

Amy Lee. She is my hero girl.


Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## tallie

Shia Labeouf, Josh Hutcherson, Steven Strait, and Jason Behr.


----------



## fonz

All that I can remember:

Marion Jones,Maria Sharapova,Anna Kournikova,Ana Ivanovic,Elena Dementieva,Julia Goerges,Geva Mentor,Mandy Smith(Barker),Bernice Mene,Sarah Ulmer,Alison Shanks,Caroline Evers-Swindell,Georgina Evers-Swindell,Hayley Holt,Meghan Mutrie,Flavia Pennetta,Hilary Duff,Rihanna,Nelly Furtado,Jennifer Lopez,Britney Spears,Christina Aguilera,COlbie Caillat,Mandy Moore,Madonna,Anastasia,Mariah Carey,Carrrie Underwood,Janet Jackson,Katy Perry,Natalie Imbruglia,Geri Halliwell,Rachel Stevens,Hannah Spearitt,Sheryl Crow,Alicia Keys,Shania Twain,Jessica Biel,Jessica Simpson,Jennifer Aniston,Jennifer Love Hewitt,Jennifer Connelly,Sarah Michelle Gellar,Katie Holmes,Cobie Smulders,Scarlett Johansson,Cameron Diaz,Holly Brisley,Jodi Gordon,Rhiannon Fish,Rebecca Cartwright,Kristen Bell,Mila Kunis,Halle Berry,Holly Valance,Emily Deschanel,Lake Bell,Rhona Mitra,Julie Bowen,Debbe Dunning,Pamela Anderson,Eva Longoria,Nicollette Sheridan,Amanda Peet,Kirsten Dunst,Anna Hutchison,Greer Robson,Maria Menounos,Anna Chapman,Tiffani Thiessen,Giselle Bundchen,Kate Hudson,Alice Eve,Ali Larter,Blake Lively,Kristen Cavallari,Elizabeth Hurley,Charlize Theron,Leslie Bibb,Erinn Bartlett,Poppy Montgomery,Kendra Wilkinson,Eva Mendes,Alison King,Samia Ghadie,Tracy Shaw,Delta Goodrem


----------



## darkninjakitten

1.Eminem
2.Steven Tyler
3.Johnny Depp
4.christian slater
5.keaunu reeves
6.charlie sheen
5.emillio estevez
6.Alex winter

probably a few more haha.


----------



## TheWeeknd

I can't chose between Aaliyah or Aishwarya Rai <3


----------



## Joeality

Shevonne Sullivan from TMZ
Jennifer Love Hewitt 
Kristen Bell
Leelee Sobieski
Olivia Wilde
Summer Glau
Brea Grant
Keri Russell
Alicia Witt


----------



## CWe

Hiedo Klum, Emmy Rossum


----------



## xTKsaucex

Man celebrity crush on Jack Whitehall;










:b


----------



## Shadow2009

The girl in this video. :blank:blank:blank:blank:blank:blank


----------



## Death from Behind

Katharine Isabelle


----------



## beshino

xTKsaucex said:


> Man celebrity crush on Jack Whitehall;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :b


Gets me a little excited..









jk jk lol


----------



## miminka

I'm not one to find myself too often attracted to celebrities, but Benjamin Biolay is one remarkable exception..





.. a perfect blend of Serge Gainsbourg and Nick Cave :mushy


----------



## takenimpulse

Winona Ryder
Amy Adams
Zooey Deschanel
Alison Brie


----------



## Gryffindor85

These Emma Watson pictures are the greatest thing ever.


----------



## mysterioussoul

currently - Florence Welch! *drools*


----------



## intheshadows

takenimpulse said:


> Zooey Deschanel


Same here.


----------



## GD8

alison brie and summer glau


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Matomi said:


> Kat Dennings!


I hate her.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath

fonz said:


> All that I can remember:
> 
> Marion Jones,Maria Sharapova,Anna Kournikova,Ana Ivanovic,Elena Dementieva,Julia Goerges,Geva Mentor,Mandy Smith(Barker),Bernice Mene,Sarah Ulmer,Alison Shanks,Caroline Evers-Swindell,Georgina Evers-Swindell,Hayley Holt,Meghan Mutrie,Flavia Pennetta,Hilary Duff,Rihanna,Nelly Furtado,Jennifer Lopez,Britney Spears,Christina Aguilera,COlbie Caillat,Mandy Moore,Madonna,Anastasia,Mariah Carey,Carrrie Underwood,Janet Jackson,Katy Perry,Natalie Imbruglia,Geri Halliwell,Rachel Stevens,Hannah Spearitt,Sheryl Crow,Alicia Keys,Shania Twain,Jessica Biel,Jessica Simpson,Jennifer Aniston,Jennifer Love Hewitt,Jennifer Connelly,Sarah Michelle Gellar,Katie Holmes,Cobie Smulders,Scarlett Johansson,Cameron Diaz,Holly Brisley,Jodi Gordon,Rhiannon Fish,Rebecca Cartwright,Kristen Bell,Mila Kunis,Halle Berry,Holly Valance,Emily Deschanel,Lake Bell,Rhona Mitra,Julie Bowen,Debbe Dunning,Pamela Anderson,Eva Longoria,Nicollette Sheridan,Amanda Peet,Kirsten Dunst,Anna Hutchison,Greer Robson,Maria Menounos,Anna Chapman,Tiffani Thiessen,Giselle Bundchen,Kate Hudson,Alice Eve,Ali Larter,Blake Lively,Kristen Cavallari,Elizabeth Hurley,Charlize Theron,Leslie Bibb,Erinn Bartlett,Poppy Montgomery,Kendra Wilkinson,Eva Mendes,Alison King,Samia Ghadie,Tracy Shaw,Delta Goodrem


----------



## Matomi

Twelve Keyz said:


> I hate her.


May i ask why?


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Parcius

fonz said:


> All that I can remember:
> 
> Marion Jones,Maria Sharapova,Anna Kournikova,Ana Ivanovic,Elena Dementieva,Julia Goerges,Geva Mentor,Mandy Smith(Barker),Bernice Mene,Sarah Ulmer,Alison Shanks,Caroline Evers-Swindell,Georgina Evers-Swindell,Hayley Holt,Meghan Mutrie,Flavia Pennetta,Hilary Duff,Rihanna,Nelly Furtado,Jennifer Lopez,Britney Spears,Christina Aguilera,COlbie Caillat,Mandy Moore,Madonna,Anastasia,Mariah Carey,Carrrie Underwood,Janet Jackson,Katy Perry,Natalie Imbruglia,Geri Halliwell,Rachel Stevens,Hannah Spearitt,Sheryl Crow,Alicia Keys,Shania Twain,Jessica Biel,Jessica Simpson,Jennifer Aniston,Jennifer Love Hewitt,Jennifer Connelly,Sarah Michelle Gellar,Katie Holmes,Cobie Smulders,Scarlett Johansson,Cameron Diaz,Holly Brisley,Jodi Gordon,Rhiannon Fish,Rebecca Cartwright,Kristen Bell,Mila Kunis,Halle Berry,Holly Valance,Emily Deschanel,Lake Bell,Rhona Mitra,Julie Bowen,Debbe Dunning,Pamela Anderson,Eva Longoria,Nicollette Sheridan,Amanda Peet,Kirsten Dunst,Anna Hutchison,Greer Robson,Maria Menounos,Anna Chapman,Tiffani Thiessen,Giselle Bundchen,Kate Hudson,Alice Eve,Ali Larter,Blake Lively,Kristen Cavallari,Elizabeth Hurley,Charlize Theron,Leslie Bibb,Erinn Bartlett,Poppy Montgomery,Kendra Wilkinson,Eva Mendes,Alison King,Samia Ghadie,Tracy Shaw,Delta Goodrem


Ooh my gosh, that's a long list! lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Matomi said:


> May i ask why?


I dunno. Something about her just bugs the hell outta me :stu


----------



## LordScott

Selena Gomez!!! ohhh fap fap fap


----------



## xtmtx

Kristen Stewart
Jessica Alba
Maria Sharapova
Ana Ivanovic
Camilla Belle
Taylor Swift
Charlize Theron
Rose Byrne
Emma Roberts
Teresa Palmer

I know I'm probably missing some.


----------



## MindOverMood

Speaking of Maria..

















She was pretty feisty today


----------



## xtmtx

Oh wow, thank you for those pics


----------



## fonz

She should have slapped that umpire


----------



## 213

ryan gosling
anderson cooper
johnny depp
jeremy renner


----------



## pita




----------



## NobodysPerfect

^Matthew Gray Gubbler









^Joshua Jackson









^Matthew Perry









^Michael Pitt









^Mark Ruffalo


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jessica Chastain


----------



## Owl-99




----------



## Transcending

melissa auf der maur


----------



## blue the puppy

im a bit obsessed ..










(anderson cooper)


----------



## i will be

lockett pundt











sigh.


----------



## T-Bone

i used to be obsessed with Lacey Chabert when i was younger and she was on Party of Five.


----------



## Mauricio5

Amber Heard. That woman is gorgeous.


----------



## GD8

Just watched garden state again so natalie portman - 









Also Isla fisher -


----------



## TobeyJuarez

ive never really had a celebrity crush... the closest i ever got to one was linsey lohan pre crazy era... like around when she mad freaky friday... and that was just ebcause i thought she was really pretty :lol


----------



## Ada

Oh this changes all the time :b ,but right now I find Jason Schwartzman pretty attractive. :heart


----------



## kosherpiggy

daniel tosh is such a cutie pie. him having social anxiety makes me love him more


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

colin farrell


----------



## januarygirl




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Nothing realistic, of course. 
Minho








Baekho


----------



## daydreamer9

I am infatuated with Kendall Schmidt from Big Time Rush he's perfect


----------



## lizzy19

Joseph gordon Levitt


----------



## Hex00

Cam Gigandet

Crap actor, but so hot :heart


----------



## punksparkyrock

Johnny Depp


----------



## ArmandoV

Alison Brie


----------



## MindOverMood

Skin tag under the arm pit? Do not want


----------



## OpenSky

Adam Levine










George Eads










Jason Statham










:heart :heart :heart


----------



## Fair Lady

Alexi Laiho from Children Of Bodom 


















Ruki and Kai (his smile <3) from the Gazette


----------



## And1 ellis




----------



## Fawnhearted

claudia black is a goddess


----------



## kosherpiggy

daniel tosh is my baby and is so perfect and everything









amber heard is so perfect









traci lords♡♡









christina hendricks









christina applegate♡









megan fox









olivia wilde









jane fonda









kate upton









hayden christensen


----------



## MindOverMood

Robyn Lawley, an Australian plus size model and stands 6'2:nw


----------



## Charmander

I have a girls crush on Kirsten Dunst and Emma Watson. 

But I'd have to go with Orlando Bloom.








Chad Michael Murray:
http://www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/132949/chad-michael-murray-profile.png
And Aaron Johnson:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-k3P6dPnke...style-pictures-+samtaylor-haircut+%281%29.jpg
Ooh ooh and Hayden Christensen and Chris Fountain.


----------



## lisbeth

And1 ellis said:


>


I like Emma Stone.










Keira Knightley, forever and always. To me you are perfect.


----------



## Paramecium

I dont have crushes on celebrities.. But,
Alex Turner









Sebastian Bach


















Keanu Reeves 









Jenson Button









Clint Eastwood (Nobody can be cooler than him)


----------



## Josh2323

Rashida Jones









Rosario Dawson


----------



## ApathyDivine

I just posted him in another thread, but Barry Watson


----------



## MindOverMood

Alex Frnka from The Inbetweeners


----------



## cj66

-


----------



## Charmander

Hayden Christensen


----------



## jessgirl

Nick Lachey.


----------



## MindOverMood

Bérénice Marlohe(If you have seen Skyfall, then you know who she is)


----------



## lisbeth

MindOverMood said:


> Bérénice Marlohe(If you have seen Skyfall, then you know who she is)


I literally just got back from seeing that... she is perfect.

Adding Naomie Harris to this:










She's incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Buerhle

Naomi Watts


----------



## lisbeth

Male celebrity crush:










Predictable, I know. But I love him. He's very talented and seems to have such a great personality.

Female celebrity crush:










Kristen Stewart. I couldn't even tell you why I like her, because she seems like a typical entitled rich girl in personality and she's not very compelling as an actress, but ever since before Twilight came out I've had a celebrity crush on her. _I don't even like Twilight. _Her face, her body, her voice, her mannerisms, all of it is so attractive to me. I think she's very magnetic.


----------



## Brasilia




----------



## Isolated18

Christian Bale
Chris Cornell


----------



## DontDoSadness

"You better tell Zac Efron that he gotta get off. Because he's never gonna look like"...Jonathan Groff!










and his boyfriend Zachary Quinto










michael fassbender










Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## hypestyle

soledad O'brien is peachy keen in my book.. anyone else agree?


----------



## GD8

hypestyle said:


> soledad O'brien is peachy keen in my book.. anyone else agree?


I think she's kinda annoying personally, I think she tries too hard to be cute or something


----------



## hypestyle

Soledad doesn't have to try hard to be cute.. she just is..

*http://tinyurl.com/aoozkb8*


----------



## And1 ellis

Taylor Jardine, an extremely beautiful girl.


----------



## Xenos

Ever since Scott Pilgrim it's been Mary Elizabeth Winstead:


----------



## Barette

Garrett Hedlund, stalking choice #2










Henry Cavill, stalking choice #1










Girl crush/obsession


----------



## jeffhughes192

Milla Jovovich, The Resident Evil movies suck quite a bit but she's good in Fifth Element etc. I just think she has a really cool personality for one and her eyes are amazing.


----------



## jeffhughes192

Sorry, didn't expect that image to be so big


----------



## rymo

My celebrity crush is Roseanne:


----------



## ROYALwithCHEESE

lisbeth said:


> Male celebrity crush:


****, I'm a dude and I got a raging man crush for the guy after seeing Drive and Blue Valentine.

Not really a celebrity, but I still have a crush on her...

Shay Maria


----------



## Mandachii

Ryan Gosling and Jake Gyllenhaal. <3


----------



## StrangetoBehold

I may or may not have a crush on Robert Downey Jr. and the guy who plays Thor.


----------



## pythonesque

*I feel silly posting this, but what the hey...*

Boy George in his prime










Iliza Shlesinger



















Esperanza Spalding










Eva Fontanelli, editor of Elle Italia












mardou said:


> I'm not one to find myself too often attracted to celebrities, but Benjamin Biolay is one remarkable exception..
> 
> .. a perfect blend of Serge Gainsbourg and Nick Cave :mushy


I like your taste, girlie.


----------



## Cam1

Yvonne Strahovsky.

For Dexter fans, she plays Hannah in season 7, and she was also on Chuck.


----------



## hypestyle

rachel maddow.. she's brainy..


----------



## lisbeth

Shygirl007 said:


> Zayn Malik


Yes!!!


----------



## Live

This is hansome man.I wanna look like him









Awesome singer,actor,very good-looking









Sergey Lazarev.Singer,Huge star in my country.He is so confident ,good looking,charismatic.I will do everthing to be just like him


----------



## Live

no **** im not gay,but i just admire those guys

womens for me


----------



## CW1985

Jennifer Carpenter (from Dexter)
Stephanie McMahon (from WWE)
Beth Behrs (from 2 Broke Girls)


----------



## Crescent861

Don't know his name but he's in I Love You Man


----------



## ShadyGFX

Crescent861 said:


> Don't know his name but he's in I Love You Man


Jason Segel, He's hilarious in How I met your mother


----------



## ShadyGFX

My god, I have the biggest crush on Cobie Smulders.


----------



## fonz

ShadyGFX said:


> My god, I have the biggest crush on Cobie Smulders.


+1. She was smoking hot in that tight outfit in the Avengers


----------



## ShadyGFX

fonz said:


> +1. She was smoking hot in that tight outfit in the Avengers


Hell yeh!


----------



## nullptr

Evanna Lynch


----------



## IveGotToast

ShadyGFX said:


> Hell yeh!


I think she would make a great Wonder Woman


----------



## gingabred

Olivia Wilde & Simon Baker


----------



## Winds

pythonesque said:


> Esperanza Spalding


:yes Big fan of her style, so laid back and smooth. Along with Jessica Lucas, she will forever have a spot in my fav 5.


----------



## feverfew

Crescent861 said:


> Don't know his name but he's in I Love You Man


Jason Segel!

I remember on an interview he did that he said that they only put full body shots of him on movie posters because his face gets rated poorly by focus groups.

Check out the official posters for any of his movies and you'll see they are full body shots: I Love You Man, The Muppets, Forgetting Sarah Marshall, The Five Year Engagement.

Haha poor guy. I don't see anything wrong with him. He's one of my favorite actors.


----------



## probably offline

I'm not into dilfs usually, but I want to have violent sex with Christopher Walken






and he was dreamy when he was young


----------



## feverfew

Zooey Deschanel! Especially with glasses!










wowwowweewow :fall


----------



## typemismatch

george


----------



## pythonesque

EastWinds said:


> :yes Big fan of her style, so laid back and smooth. Along with Jessica Lucas, she will forever have a spot in my fav 5.










Sweet. Who are the rest of your top 5? Do spill.


----------



## christacat

Eric Mabius when he was in Welcome to the Dollhouse and Black Circle Boys.


----------



## That random dude

Gotta be Eva Mendes & Thandie Newton.


----------



## Winds

pythonesque said:


> Sweet. Who are the rest of your top 5? Do spill.


Hard to narrow it down to three. List would probably change if you asked me a month from now, but currently:

Frieda Pinto, them eyes.....










Ashley Bannerman. She's not famous, but is on this UK web series I watch from time to time. She acts stuck-up on the show but it's kinda cute lol.

She's the one in the grey at the beginning and at 4:35






As far as number 5, I don't know. I rattled off about 4 or 5 names. Was going to say Jenny Lee Lindberg, but you're probably tired of my Warpaint references :teeth so I'ma go with St. Vincent/Annie Clark


----------



## BrookeHannigan

Elyas M'Barek ♡♥♡♥♡♥♡
I feel so sad cause whenever i saw him on tv i felt butterflies like i do when im with my bf,
It feels so lame xd

Adrian grenier


----------



## Picturesque

*Lana Del Rey*









*Taylor Swift*









*Simone Simons*









*Hayley Williams*









As for the male celeb crush..

*Devon Bostick*









There's something about him that is really attractive :lol​


----------



## miminka

pierre clementi





*swoon swoon*


----------



## nullptr

feverfew said:


> Zooey Deschanel! Especially with glasses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowwowweewow :fall


Oh ya her too, she's cute.


----------



## christacat

Jeremy Piven  ( Didn't watch him in Entouragebut liked him in other things I have watched..really want to watch Mr. Selfridge, doesn't air here and don't think it will so I guess I will have to watch it online)


----------



## scooby

These 2 ladies from Downton Abbey. Joanne Froggatt and Sophie McShera










Alexandra Breckenridge


----------



## InTheEvening

christacat said:


> Jeremy Piven


He is a sexy beast, and I'm not even gay :lol

Scarlett Johansson for mine


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Richey Edwards = Beautiful human being


----------



## F S

Ezra Miller.










I think that he's hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Picturesque

F S said:


> Ezra Miller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that he's hauntingly beautiful.


I forgot about him!
Isn't he the guy who played with Emma Watson?

And yes, I agree with you -- hauntingly beautiful! :boogie


----------



## F S

Yeah, as Patrick "Nothing".  And I just watched We Need to Talk About Kevin yesterday, he's pretty incredible in that, too.


----------



## Picturesque

F S said:


> Yeah, as Patrick "Nothing".  And I just watched We Need to Talk About Kevin yesterday, he's pretty incredible in that, too.


Oho, I might watch that too!
Hopefully it's good :teeth


----------



## F S

It's quite slow, but it's intriguing. Disturbing but thought-provoking. And Ezra is divine, hehe.


----------



## matte

I like Kristen Stewart. I don't understand why people say she's not beautiful enough to play the Snow White. And have you seen her interviews? She's so adorably awkward :love

I hate Twilight though.


----------



## lisbeth

matte said:


> I like Kristen Stewart. I don't understand why people say she's not beautiful enough to play the Snow White. And have you seen her interviews? She's so adorably awkward :love
> 
> I hate Twilight though.


I agree, I think Kristen Stewart is very attractive.


----------



## hellinnorway

Tricia Helfer, Number Six, from the Battlestar Galactica Series. A smart, sexy, blonde with domineering qualities.


----------



## loneranger




----------



## Noely G

Gwen Stefani, Ellie Goulding and Leslie Mann


----------



## IveGotToast

Not really a celebrity, but i would take this girl over any of them.


----------



## Buerhle

Brie Larson

I'm just now realizing how much eyes attract me


----------



## catcharay

I'm liking Johnny Lee Miller and Kevin Bacon at the moment


----------



## Fairydust

Mariska Hargitay










Dana Delany


----------



## Joeality

Elisabeth Harnois from CSI


----------



## renegade disaster

priya mani


----------



## morrgie




----------



## Just Lurking

Survivor brought back Andrea... Umm, thanks, Survivor...

+ Laura...

Hmmm, yep, going to be a lovely season :eyes :eyes


----------



## In a Trance

Nina Dobrev!


----------



## Droidsteel

How the hell can a 46-year-old be this hot!? Seriously.

She's older than my mum but I'd still... y'know :um


----------



## Charmander




----------



## renegade disaster

^^^^ good call on kristen stewart. always thought how she dresses is kind of cool too. seems to pull off a relaxed chilled out look really well.

rachel evans (shes not really a celebrity ,musician called motion sickness of time travel) I have a bit of a soft spot for girls into synths!


----------



## tea111red

keanu reeves


----------



## R3served

Teairra mari, Ashanti, shakira(her hips sure dont lie)


----------



## andy0128

When I was 16 I remember having big crushes on certain soap stars. Since then I wouldn't say i had a crush as such, although there are many celebrities where i have often said to myself "i would":yes


----------



## renegade disaster

another not so well known musician who is pretty nice (not really a celebrity I know hehe)
Yasmine Kittles


























:mushy


----------



## ashli116

Joseph Gordon Levitt, Ryan Gosling, Jason Wade, Maggie Gyllenhaal, Kristin Kreuk, Michelle Branch & Hayley Williams.









http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/ashli116-123826/albums/posts/59097-ryang.jpg


----------



## christacat

Droidsteel said:


> How the hell can a 46-year-old be this hot!? Seriously.
> 
> She's older than my mum but I'd still... y'know :um


Hot


----------



## jgymcar

emma stone and milla jovovich do it for me


----------



## thewordsicantsay

Even though he is quite a bit older than me, I think Robert Downey Jr is so hot.


----------



## NoHeart

I remember having abit of a ''crush'' on Winona Ryder after seeing Edward Scissorhands. :lol


----------



## Flapstar

Oh god. Maria Brink and Lights. Both of whom are musicians. Those two are pretty amazing.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Simon Neil from Biffy Clyro.


----------



## MindOverMood

Chloe Bridges(The Carrie Diaries)


----------



## crimewave

Tom Hardy


----------



## jcmp7754

afrojack

http://www.billboard.com/files/styles/promo_650/public/media/afrojack-650-430.jpg

:heart:heart:kiss:kiss:kiss


----------



## RyanE1991

britney spears and carol vorderman.


----------



## renegade disaster

olga kurylenko


----------



## Anyanka

I'm not sure if I've already posted in this thread before, but...
















































































I tried to limit myself to just one... and failed.


----------



## probably offline

Charlotte Rampling was/still is extremely sexy and cool and I would let her tap.


----------



## lisbeth

crimewave said:


> Tom Hardy


Ooh, _yes._ Especially when he's all beardy and scruffy and tattooed. Yes please.


----------



## Chanelleninja

Bradley Cooper


----------



## cosmicslop

I used to have a girlcrush on Azealia Banks but my vagina shriveled up with each passing controversy she had with running her mouth on Twitter. I liked you Azealia, but you really are a dumbass.

I like Hari Kondabolu right now because he's smart and funny.


----------



## Bohuw

Fairydust said:


> Mariska Hargitay


YES! I love Mariska Harigtay. Not only does she get more beautiful as she ages but she is the best TV actor (IMHO) and I'm attracted to strong women.


----------



## DarrellLicht

Noomi Rapace

Always had a weakness for spanish/south european women


----------



## renegade disaster

tuppence middleton


----------



## Lassitude

Angelina Jolie....in the pre-Pitt days, when she was a foxy, sassy rebel


----------



## louiselouisa

Gabriel Byrne, I can't really explain myself on this one lol he's the same age as my dad.


----------



## lyric

Naya Rivera is so ****ing gorgeous I can't ****ing stand it.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

Daniel Bruhl
Kaya Scodelario
Asia Argento
Micheal Cera
Mary Elizabeth Winstead
Aubery Plaza

(^If it wasn't an awesome movie, I'd still watch Scott Pilgrim ALOT)


----------



## Lil Sebastian

:blush:heart:love2


----------



## catcharay

So strong looking, so handsome


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^I can openly say Brandon Lee is worthy of a crush from either sex.


----------



## thecrazy88

Cary Grant. Yes, I know he's dead, I don't care.


----------



## 9mm

dont get crushes, and dont care about celebrities.


----------



## hammerfast

I love the Russian girl from t.a.t.u , I also used to love Kirsten dunst , but when I look back I realize how awkward I was for liking her


----------



## Master Cylinder

Mila Kunis









Zooey Deschanel 









Ellie Kemper









Maria Thayer


----------



## renegade disaster

cybill shepherd was nice when she was young


----------



## jennyrsand

Johnny Depp


----------



## Slumknox

I have a strange crush on a new anchor that's 30 years older than me...... dont ask why


----------



## username4me

Amber Heard omg


----------



## Queen of Spades

Dev Patel :mushy


----------



## always starting over

username4me said:


> Amber Heard omg


Holy sh*t I know. Especially in The Rum Diary

Lizzy Caplan


----------



## always starting over

Jena Malone










Mary Louise Parker


----------



## nirmanice

I like a few! These aren't in order wy how much I like them, just in random order.
1- I really like Taylor Swift. I think she's funny, nice, and pretty. I love how she is so pure.
2- Completely different, I like Snooki a lot. I know she makes bad choices...a lot...but I think that she has a good side, and could be a nice person. Plus, she's 4'9. How cute!
3- Ke$ha. I just love her music, it gets me all pumper up...lol!
I know they're all so different, but just being honest.
-little shopaholic
Oh ya, and Jennifer Anniston is good to!


----------



## monotonous

*
*


----------



## christacat

Billy Connolly when he was the teacher in Head of the Class
:b


----------



## fonz

christacat said:


> Billy Connolly when he was the teacher in Head of the Class
> :b


Haha I loved that show when I was younger


----------



## Just Lurking

Mena Suvari ~


----------



## eshng

Samantha Barks


----------



## Likeadrifter

Jane Levy from Suburgatory


----------



## kiirby

Rooney Mara


----------



## Likeadrifter

kiirby said:


> Rooney Mara


I agree


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Jessica Chastain


----------



## renegade disaster

victoria coren


----------



## Master Cylinder

Likeadrifter said:


> Jane Levy from Suburgatory


Yes, me too!

I seem to have a thing for redheads....


----------



## Likeadrifter

Master Cylinder said:


> Yes, me too!
> 
> I seem to have a thing for redheads....


You have good taste, sir


----------



## totalloner

christine aguilera (when silent)


----------



## probably offline

I had a "crush" on Jonas Bjerre when I was like 18 and it never really went away.

Currently reminiscing and listening to old albums and look how cute he is:






He's one of those people who stays cute even as he gets old. I like cuteness.


----------



## always starting over

Parker Posey


----------



## CopeCitizen2

Jennifer Lawrence....


















Lauren Cohan (Maggie from the Walking Dead)









Paige Wyatt from that gun show









Jenna Marbles









Skylar Grey









Amber Heard









And as a bonus, if I had to have a man crush:
Dan Auerbach


----------



## sanspants08

Grace Potter










And times eleventymillion when she sings O__O


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

Gong Li is my #1. This woman does not age... I can't believe she's 47.










I love all his movies. One of the best actors IMO.










I fell in love with her in Game of Thrones. She has the sweetest smile.


----------



## sanspants08

Speaking of people who don't age, my other crush:

Emily Kinney of The Walking Dead, actually 27.





































She's so cute it almost hurts.


----------



## renegade disaster

rosario dawson , what a hottie



























danny boyles new flick sounds really good, and the fact she is in means i'm gonna have to watch it


----------



## Sion

Allison Harvard :3










The fact that I have a handwritten 'Happy Birthday, love Allison' note from her makes me happy :3


----------



## gytar

Hilarie Burton


----------



## Namira

Jon Richardson <3


----------



## christacat

Russell Howard


----------



## myforeverago

Eddie Redmayne. He's 30 something and it just makes my soul hurt.


----------



## renegade disaster

jameela jamil


----------



## Setting Sail

*Britney Spears*










*Jessica Biel










Taylor Momsen










Scarlett Johansson










Jasmine Harman










:yes*


----------



## christacat

Martin Rolinski


----------



## InimitableJeeves

Bae Yong Joon: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv0m6b3EiO1r01mmqo1_1280.gif
Luke Wilson: http://www.nextmovie.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/legally-blonde-luke-wilson-everett-500.jpg


----------



## Noll

I have a non-homosexual crush on Jonny Greenwood.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ldrq55b9dX1qbzmomo1_500.jpg

JUST LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## renegade disaster

I post in this thread waaaaay too much lol

aubrey plaza






























Setting Sail said:


> Jasmine Harman


----------



## ChrisMorrison93

It's a tie between Hayley Williams from the band Paramore, and Ellie Kemper who plays Erin on "The Office" Both are really cute, both are good at what they do, and judging by interviews and tweets and such, they seem like really down to earth people.


----------



## Twinkiesex

Jack White.

Good Lord...


----------



## christacat

Probably posted him in here before, can't remember









Noah Taylor


----------



## nubly

Olga Kurylenko. She looks so classy and has that girl next door look.


----------



## myforeverago

Eddie Redmayne. He's 31 and it makes my soul weep.

I mean look at him. My heart is melting.


----------



## always starting over

Rebecca Romijn


----------



## always starting over

Nori Bucci










...and she shreds too, look it up on youtube


----------



## MindOverMood

Martina Sorbara from Dragonette


----------



## AmandaMarie87

Daniel Craig. He's got gorgeous eyes and an amazing bod.


----------



## Akhilleus

Jennifer Lawrence and Emma Stone


----------



## monotonous




----------



## kurtcobain

I have a strange list..

Kurt Cobain









Johnny Depp










Avril Lavigne

http://www4.pictures.gi.stylebistro.com/Avril+Lavigne+Long+Hairstyles+Long+Straight+L1dTJfVdLM2l.jpg

Eddie Vedder

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/2962764/Eddie+Vedder+Eddie.jpg


----------



## nubly

Not really a celeb but this girl is HOT.


----------



## monotonous

Setting Sail said:


> *
> Taylor Momsen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes*


shes fine


----------



## Estillum

M. Shadows.










And Jessica Fodera


----------



## fonz

kurtcobain said:


> I have a strange list..
> 
> Kurt Cobain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avril Lavigne
> 
> http://www4.pictures.gi.stylebistro.com/Avril+Lavigne+Long+Hairstyles+Long+Straight+L1dTJfVdLM2l.jpg
> 
> Eddie Vedder
> 
> http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/2962764/Eddie+Vedder+Eddie.jpg


How's that strange? They're all good looking people


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Estillum

IveGotToast said:


>


Does that mean they get rid of that insipid Rose bint at some point?? Rejoice!


----------



## IveGotToast

Estillum said:


> Does that mean they get rid of that insipid Rose bint at some point?? Rejoice!


Indeed they did.


----------



## christacat

Ola Salo










Laurence Fox


----------



## HannahG

Just a few of my current celebrity crushes:

Benedict Cumberbatch.










Colin Morgan.










Zacharay Levi.










...and yes, I apparently have a type. lol


----------



## tennislover84

I always thought she was quite pretty for a fictional 15 foot tall robot. And she can turn into a car. I think that would be really useful in a girlfriend.


----------



## Ki99

Comedian Crushs:
Ed Helms!
Steve Carroll
Tina fey 

Actors:
Alexander Skarsgard
Elijah woods
Neil Patrick Harris!

Singers:
Ed sheeran <3
Ryan tedder
Rivers cuomo =W=


----------



## renegade disaster

early teen crush valeria golino


----------



## renegade disaster

just watching the host and remembering how attractive doona bae is.


----------



## SuicideSilence

Ville Valo, Matthew Tuck, Max Green, Jyrki, Jared Leto <33


----------



## christacat

HannahG said:


> Just a few of my current celebrity crushes:
> 
> Benedict Cumberbatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zacharay Levi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yes, I apparently have a type. lol


I approve


----------



## christacat

This one I am abit embarrassed by ~Jay Ashton from Gene Loves Jezebel


----------



## always starting over




----------



## tennislover84

renegade disaster said:


> early teen crush valeria golino


OMG  Somebody else!

I have to say I like her even more in 2013. :blush She's like a fine wine that only gets better with age.

Edit: although I don't even like wine, so I'll change that to... she's like a tea bag that gives a richer, fuller flavour, the longer it's brewed for. Although that doesn't sound quite so flattering somehow...


----------



## renegade disaster

tennislover84 said:


> Although that doesn't sound quite so flattering somehow...


lol yea. maybe like a fine vintage ale? I don't like wine either tbh, prefer beer or spirits 

also dat accent in hot shots. :mushy


----------



## Charmander

Estillum said:


> Does that mean they get rid of that insipid Rose bint at some point?? Rejoice!


:wife Nobody insults Rose!


----------



## HannahG

christacat said:


> I approve


lol thanks. Though I don't know how anyone could disagree with those...


----------



## VirtualAntics

Emelia Clarke (Khaleesi from Game of Thrones.)


----------



## Cam1

I don't crush on celebrities as people, but I do crush on their characters sometimes. My two favorites:

- Ginny Weasly from Harry Potter
- Dr. Cameron from House M.D.


----------



## miminka

♥♥yuri♥♥


----------



## alieneyed

rymo said:


> my celebrity crush is roseanne:


... I thought I was the only one.


----------



## alieneyed

I have like, 100+ celebrity crushes, so I'll just pick five so I don't get shot.

Paul Rudd, obviously. Duh.









Justin Warner! I swear to everything holy, if Food Network doesn't pick up his show soon, I'm gonna riot.









Oh my goodness, Phil Brooks. I'd give up drugs forever if Punk would be the father of my children.









I've had a hardcore crush on Evan Peters since my mom made me watch Never Back Down (ugh).









Kat Dennings. Kat Dennings. Kat Dennings. Oh dear lord, Kat Dennings.


----------



## Nunuc

Kate Winslet when i was 12-13.
Alyson Hannigan since -98. :b :nw
John "i'm gonna make you my *****" Romero since she made me her *****.


----------



## IveGotToast

Gwaenyc said:


> Kate Winslet when i was 12-13.
> Alyson Hannigan since -98. :b :nw
> John "i'm gonna make you my *****" Romero since she made me her *****.


Especially back when she had that shortish hair cut.


----------



## Just Lurking

*Aaryn Gries* on this season's Big Brother :yes


----------



## ericalynnxx

Kal Penn and Johnny Depp.


----------



## kurtcobain

Christian Bale is my most recent. He is such an amazing actor and man...... he is sexy!!

I'm also a fan of Eddie Vedder, Stone Gossard, Kurt Cobain, Taylor Hawkins, Johnny Depp (Gilbert Grape era), Leonardo Dicaprio (Titanic era), Ian Somerhalder, Josh Holloway


----------



## Ariesintrovert

*Amy Schumer/Marlon*

























I love her and she's so funny too.









He's awesome too.


----------



## AllToAll

Just Lurking said:


> *Aaryn Gries* on this season's Big Brother :yes
> 
> IMAGES


Yeah, there's nothing cuter than a feisty racist. :lol



Ariesintrovert said:


> View attachment 24362


I LOVE Amy Schumer. Her show is amazing.

Anyways, mine is Chris Messina. Like this man...christ.


----------



## Valtron

David Tennant.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

I've developed a crush on Martin Freeman as of late  (My mainstay crush is Ed Norton though.)


----------



## ravagingthemassacred

Valtron said:


> David Tennant.


Hey, it's Barty Crouch Jr, (I think!)


----------



## Just Lurking

AllToAll said:


> Yeah, there's nothing cuter than a feisty racist. :lol


Yeah, those comments - I think (hope) her eyes have already been opened to the error in her ways. If it hasn't happened yet, then the life lesson she has waiting for her when she gets out of the house will do it.

I can't help but be drawn to her -- I looooooooooooove a strong girl with a bit of "b****" in her. 'Feisty' is a good word for it -- don't take s*** from anyone. She has some maturing to do, and the intolerance has gotta go, though.

While we're on BB: Daniele Donato - probably my all time favourite houseguest. Oh yes :yes


----------



## Hush7

Keanu Reeves is hot which is why I think Neo should post a picture of himself to prove whether or not he is the real Neo.


----------



## TryingMara

Colin Firth and Christoph Waltz.


----------



## Noll

i'm in love with Morrissey.

dat hair
dat opinions
dat "arrogance"
dat feelsy songwriting
dat feelsy quotes

10/10 would love.


----------



## Hush7

Neo said:


> :lol
> 
> I did post a pic, it's out there on SAS but it is hard to find (intentionally).


Oh, shoot! You weren't supposed to actually see that. :hide

Hey, shouldn't you at least leave a hint? It could take years to sift through this forum for one picture.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I normally just crush on characters. I haven't really crushed on any famous people not in character since my teen years (and early to mid at that), but recently there have been a couple of exceptions, well really just one. I think I've posted at least one of them a few times on this forum but feels weird admitting it for some reason. I feel like there's a point where you've mentioned it just too many times you know?


----------



## alieneyed

Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha. Ke$ha.
Oh, and also Ke$ha.


----------



## WhisperingPines05

I will always have a crush on Danish-born French New Wave Goddess Anna Karina!


----------



## mcmuffinme

Young John Ritter. Holy f---.


----------



## HannahG

ravagingthemassacred said:


> I've developed a crush on Martin Freeman as of late  (My mainstay crush is Ed Norton though.)


I have to say I'm liking Martin Freeman more and more... not just a good actor. I heard he's a good guy, down to earth, and apparently a good father. That makes him even more appealing to me.


----------



## christacat

Stephen Fry


----------



## christacat

HannahG said:


> I have to say I'm liking Martin Freeman more and more... not just a good actor. I heard he's a good guy, down to earth, and apparently a good father. That makes him even more appealing to me.


I like him too


----------



## pumaa

too many
laura prepon only in oitnb
megan fox
kristen stewart
ellen page
angelina jolie
joan jett
lindsay lohan
drew barrymore 
Ramona flowers 
selma blair
kate winslet
marylin monroe
swedish & english version girl with dragon tattoo i don't have a crush on them irl.

kurt cobain <3 forever my hero
boy crush young Leonardo DiCaprio
marilyn manson when he was younger
50 cent he's so cute


----------



## Pompeii

Jackson Galaxy :heart


----------



## Pompeii

Did somebody order a silver fox?

Anderson Cooper:










Anthony Bourdain:


----------



## Kalliber

Jennifer lawrence mmmmm jennifer


----------



## Milkman

Kate Upton.


----------



## Jaxosix

I have a few.

Kristen Bell










Melanie Laurent









Clemence Poesy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Emily VanCamp


----------



## Kalliber

Jennifer lawrence


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Almost everything about her character in Battlestar Galatica is intoxicating, the way she moves, her eyes, all of it


----------



## renegade disaster

not a crush, I saw her on top gear and yep very nice.



















amber heard, seen pics of her with johnny depp I guess they are an item? man, depp has everything going for him!


----------



## MindOverMood

Chloe Bennet


----------



## Persephone The Dread

renegade disaster said:


> not a crush, I saw her on top gear and yep very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amber heard, seen pics of her with johnny depp I guess they are an item? man, depp has everything going for him!


aww he broke up with his long term girlfriend? I remember reading an interview ages ago that for some reason stuck in my mind where he seemed really happy.


----------



## renegade disaster

Persephone The Dread said:


> aww he broke up with his long term girlfriend? I remember reading an interview ages ago that for some reason stuck in my mind where he seemed really happy.


i'm not sure, he's had quite a few lovely ladies as girlfriends? I'm usually pretty clueless about celebrities but you've got me curious now so i'll have to have a look. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I really like this girl. Miss Ariana Grande. Don't like her shows though.


----------



## Derailing

Musician, Florrie









Actress, Victoria Justice









Actor, Chris Evans









Actress/Porn Star???, Brandi C









^(I dunno...something about her really attracted me)


----------



## hypestyle

Who are some hot Bollywood actresses, and do any of them do American films?


----------



## Charmander

Marina Diamandis. (From Marina and the Diamonds)



Milkman said:


> Kate Upton.


I don't think her bikini is the right size.



GoonerN5 said:


> I have a few.
> 
> Clemence Poesy


Always thought she was so pretty.


----------



## MindOverMood

Lauren Mayberry from the band Chvrches.




































She also belongs in the cutest girl thread


----------



## LolaViola

Tahj Mowry. Lawd, he sho' grew up nicely.


Pharrell Williams. Style, brilliance, success, humility, and skin like butter. Yes honey. 



Jason Castro. One ridiculously beautiful man.


----------



## Kalliber

Jennifer lawrence, jessica alba


----------



## Tokztero

Jennifer Love Hewitt.


----------



## hypestyle

Tokztero said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt.


what's she currently doing?


----------



## TryingMara

Ronan Farrow, Martin Freeman.


----------



## Pike Queen

I guess Jeff Goldblum back when he did The Fly and Jurassic Park. Giggity.


----------



## Pompeii

hypestyle said:


> what's she currently doing?


She's (very) pregnant with her first child.


----------



## hypestyle

Pompeii said:


> She's (very) pregnant with her first child.


 So, her 'gifts' are even more prominent now? :yes


----------



## KCfromKC

Pink :nw

And pretty much every cast member of CSI - especially Marg and Jorja 

Speaking of, Marg's coming back to the show tonight! :yay


----------



## Yer Blues

Susanna Hoffs:










I wish I was that guitar.


----------



## aiayumi

G-Dragon......

and Harry Styles? He's been growing on me lately (I'm like 5 yrs older than him, feel like such a pedo...)


----------



## Starless Sneetch

Nakai Masahiro!
Believe it or not, this man is 41 years old! He looks like he's maybe 22.


----------



## max87

1.- Selena Gomez 









2.- Tiffani Thiessen









3.- Elisha Cuthbert









4.- Lena Katina









5.- Victoria Justice









For someone so ugly, i sure have high standars, LOL. 
In all seriousness, my type is very defined. 
I have always liked this kind of girls.


----------



## Claudia87

Gary Oldman. I love him so.


----------



## renegade disaster

there is something about amanda holden I find sexually appealing. there's not much else that interests me about her though so I guess it probably doesn't count, her tv programs aren't really my thing...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I also like Alyson Hannigan.


----------



## christacat

Steve Coogan


----------



## MindOverMood

The only reason why I watch Storage Wars Texas.


----------



## Velvet Vellocet

My crushes are kind of weird but here goes:

Jeff Goldblum









Steve Buscemi









Bill Clinton









Willem Dafoe









Malcolm McDowell









JFK Jr









David Bowie









Harrison Ford









I have a million more but yeah, that's it for now.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I always liked Eliza.


----------



## Fruitcake

I am quite smitten with Gunter.




























I want to rub faces with him.


----------



## renegade disaster

Charmander said:


> I don't think her bikini is the right size.


haha yea.

I also suspect she's not actually hanging out with the penguins.


----------



## ClearRaindrop

Celeb crushes!!!!!!!!


----------



## FunkyFedoras

Taran Killam!!!!!









Fred Armisen 









Seth Meyers 









Anderson cooper 
he has so many great pictures.


----------



## XSamX

*Emmy Rossum*

My celebrity girl crush is definitely Emmy Rossum!!!! She's from the Showtime series Shameless, Ridley in Beautiful Creatures, Christine in the Phantom of the Opera movie, etc.


----------



## MindOverMood

Claire Boucher (Grimes)


----------



## Kalliber

mmmm


----------



## Live




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I've had a Nicole Kidman thing going recently


----------



## cosmicslop

Steven Yeun. I don't even like TWD but he's hilarious in interviews.

Here's a locket I made.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse

...


----------



## AshleyAnn

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not too many female celebrities who haven't screwed up their looks with cosmetic surgery. Ironic they're trying to improve on what made them famous and they end up messing it up.

I'll never understand why beautiful women are often convinced they're ugly.


----------



## Live

Lucy Liu


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Francesco Totti


----------



## TryingMara

Michael David Rosenberg


----------



## Just Lurking

*Michelle Nelson* on The Weather Network (Canada's answer to TWC):















And, holy cow, she's 57 now, but *Paula Zahn* in her CNN years


----------



## The Islander

I have a major crush on Hayley Williams (had for many years):


----------



## ocelot81

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I always liked Eliza.


Yum... seconded.


----------



## ocelot81




----------



## meganmila

^ Is that Rachel Leigh Cook?


----------



## kiiwiih

Sam Claflin










Christian Bale










Michael Fassbender










Jonathan Rhys Meyers










Ewan McGregor










Tom Hiddlestone










I have a thing for the Irish/British/redheads.


----------



## ocelot81

meganmila said:


> ^ Is that Rachel Leigh Cook?


 You betcha  She's married and just had a child I believe, but she will always be adorable!


----------



## theCARS1979

Superstar Avril Lavigne


----------



## citizen_erased

kiiwiih said:


> Tom Hiddleston


OMG i have the biggest crush on him. I mean just look at him!! 










I also have a bit of a thing for Benedict Cumberbatch :love2










They seriously need to hurry up and confirm when series 3 of Sherlock is gonna be back on our screens! oke


----------



## GangsterOfLove

Amber Heard.


----------



## A Void Ant

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## crazyj77

Justin Timberlake, and Bryan adams when he was younger


----------



## christacat

Aurelio Voltaire










Doug Anthony Allstars (but mainly Tim who is in the middle of this pic)


----------



## shelbster18

My new crush is Mel Lisboa.










And Jenny Lee Lindberg. :3


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Keira Knightley










Marie-Josée Croze










A young Helen Mirren


----------



## Just Lurking

Ronda Rousey, asskicker


----------



## Dan the man

Jennifer Connelly...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

christacat said:


> Aurelio Voltaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Anthony Allstars (but mainly Tim who is in the middle of this pic)


Voltaire is such a badass.

"Brains, Brains, It's OK! It's not a matter if it isn't grey, and if at first they think it's strange; they won't think twice if they don't have a brain!"


----------



## hypestyle

Viola Davis

https://www.google.com/search?q=vio...nV2QW6sIGACA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=629


----------



## MindOverMood

Elizabeth Debicki




































Love how she sticks out


----------



## IveGotToast

I've been watching Parks and Rec, and I'm starting to love Aubrey Plaza, or at least April Ludgate.










Also Rob Lowe is a very handsome man.










No seriously, he is.


----------



## RogerPezman

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## ihans

Carly Rae Jepsen










I just love those bangs :mushy


----------



## Just Lurking

This Survivor season: *Jefra Bland *(what the f*** kind of name is that... only in Kentucky...)

I don't know if it would be possible for her to be any more adorable :eyes


----------



## Kascheritt

Imogen Poots


----------



## MindOverMood

Just Lurking said:


> This Survivor season: *Jefra Bland *(what the f*** kind of name is that... only in Kentucky...)
> 
> I don't know if it would be possible for her to be any more adorable :eyes


Yeah, she's definitely cute, but overshadowed by Morgan.


----------



## lunarc

Emma Watson, Kiera Knightley, Candice Swanepoel, Scarlett Johansson, young Liz Hurley. 

There are a lot more obv. but I'm lazy and these are kinda the main ones.


----------



## Just Lurking

MindOverMood said:


> Yeah, she's definitely cute, but overshadowed by Morgan.


Am I seeing right? This comment really came without a pic?

Is *MindOverMood* feeling OK? :b


----------



## MindOverMood

Just Lurking said:


> Am I seeing right? This comment really came without a pic?
> 
> Is *MindOverMood* feeling OK? :b


How about GIFs?













































And one picture









You can see why the guys like her


----------



## fonz

^If they're implants,she goes from like a 9 to 0...


----------



## ASB20

Natalie Portman. Always thought she was a great combo of looks, brains, and class. ****, she went to Harvard.










Also because I'm old-school like this, Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## bewilderedminerals




----------



## apx24

Stevie Nicks from Fleetwood Mac










Even today at 65, she's still got it


----------



## hypestyle

Say, was she on _Suite Life with Zack and Cody_?


----------



## MindOverMood

hypestyle said:


> Say, was she on _Suite Life with Zack and Cody_?


No, that was Brenda Song.


----------



## cosmicslop

cosmicslop said:


> Steven Yeun. I don't even like TWD but he's hilarious in interviews.
> 
> Here's a locket I made.


 look at my locket. steven yeun forever.


----------



## Golden Angel

Ellie Goulding <3


----------



## catfreak1991

When I was younger I had a huge crush on Patricia Heaton.










Now I am more of an Emma Stone guy!


----------



## catfreak1991

Whoah, whoah whoah! Please check the file size before inserting a jpg that big!


----------



## TabbyTab

catfreak1991 said:


> Whoah, whoah whoah! Please check the file size before inserting a jpg that big!


Errr yeah sorry.... I'm new to this so I didn't really know plus I'm on mobile sorry :|


----------



## Fleurs

Dylan O'Brien 









Nicola Pelts


----------



## the collector

Ke$ha


----------



## SilentLyric

It used to be Selena Gomez. But she broke my heart when she started dating Bieber.


----------



## Farideh

Jon Abrahams from Scary Movie. He also played the son of Robert De Niro in Meet The Parents.


----------



## mezzoforte

Chris Pratt


----------



## zoslow

Sarah Michelle Gellar









Yvonne Strahovski









Mila Kunis









Veronica Maggio









Those are my celebrity crushes.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

My former celeb crush was John Krasinski. Amazingly, we were in the same movie theater and I got to meet him. But by then, I no longer had a crush on him and was more excited to meet his wife who happened to be my favorite actress.


----------



## mike285

Natalie Portman


----------



## Perkins

I always had a crush on Jack Huston/Richard Harrow. More so on the fictional character Richard from Boardwalk Empire than the actor who plays him, Jack.









Though I will say he is pretty good looking when he isn't wearing the mask. 









I always thought Daniel Day-Lewis was really attractive and cute.


----------



## Hyperkid

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Junebuug

Paloma M said:


> Jon Abrahams from Scary Movie. He also played the son of Robert De Niro in Meet The Parents.


YES!


----------



## Junebuug

My first super intense and longest lasting celebrity crush


----------



## Farideh

Junebuug said:


> YES!


I know right!! Now that is a face of beauty.


----------



## Farideh

Junebuug said:


> My first super intense and longest lasting celebrity crush


Ooohh I also like James in Penelope. He was so cute and I did find hims strangely attractive even with that goat body in Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## DanCan

Shakira, duh! .....


----------



## mezzoforte

Junebuug said:


> My first super intense and longest lasting celebrity crush


:yes :yes


----------



## M0rbid




----------



## skys

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Junebuug

Paloma M said:


> Ooohh I also like James in Penelope. He was so cute and I did find hims strangely attractive even with that goat body in Chronicles of Narnia.


Penelope is actually when my obsession started. THAT KISS


----------



## Junebuug

orsomething said:


> lol @ mr tumnus gif in a crush thread
> 
> a little like using a charlize theron gif from 'monster'


a little bit except not at all, lol


----------



## diamondheart89

Gonna be stereotypical here and say Channing Tatum and Rob Pattinson.


----------



## Junebuug

mezzoforte said:


> Chris Pratt


I think this is my favorite picture of Chris Pratt










No surprise there, lol


----------



## Junebuug

lilyamongthorns said:


> My former celeb crush was John Krasinski. Amazingly, we were in the same movie theater and I got to meet him. But by then, I no longer had a crush on him and was more excited to meet his wife who happened to be my favorite actress.


That is awesome! I love Emily Blunt!:yes


----------



## Lovex3pink

Norman Reedus and Chris Brown!!


----------



## redstar312

Jane Seymour.


----------



## Farideh

Junebuug said:


> Penelope is actually when my obsession started. THAT KISS


I literally freakin melted in that scene.


----------



## Junebuug

Paloma M said:


> I literally freakin melted in that scene.


Oh Lord, me too. The actual movie was eh.. not enough James, but that kiss is amazing. Lucky Christina Ricci


----------



## Malek

Eh, I find celebs attractive, yet I try to bear in mind most of it is just makeup magic, and other expensive resources at their disposal in order to create an angelic beautiful visage, she's essentially eye candy to me and nothing more and---OMG Kyra Hultz is pretending to play a keyboard! :mushy






http://www.exploretalent.com/kyrahultz

These are minor pulls of captivation and eventually after 1 mere minute of adoration, it quickly dies down and I'm like: "Meh she's rather good looking, so what?... "


----------



## The Islander

Hayley Williams










and

Natalie Horler, a.k.a. Cascada.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Skylar Diggins, my lawd, I swoon everytime I see her pic. the first pic is my fav of hers! :clap . I would post my other fav of her but it shows a bit more boobs lol.


----------



## MindOverMood

Charli XCX


----------



## 2Milk

8/8 m8


----------



## Noto

Undoubtedly Ryan Gosling -- especially in Drive.



















He's fantastic in that movie. Unf. I've also been told several times by people that I remind them of him, which made me feel really nice.


----------



## TabbyTab

heavy








heaving








i love him so much


----------



## LolaViola

Damon Wayans Jr.

I love his sense of humor and I find him very likeable and cute. Took New Girl to a whole notha level :yes










Adam Rodriguez. Always thought he was foine.










Andrew Garfield

First off, he played Spider-Man. Spider-Man is awesome. Cool points easily won. Second, he's adorable. Emma Stone, I want your dude :lol


----------



## kivi

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## VirtualAntics

MindOverMood said:


> Charli XCX


 Me too. She gave me a hug on her first UK tour for her album release. I gave her a tartan sneaker keychain because she loves tartan. (Hence the skirt in the last pic.) Before the gig in Glasgow, Scotland, she visited the kilt shop across from the venue while we waited outside lol.


----------



## gumball

t.o.p <3 









and my forever girl crush, lee hyori<3 :b


----------



## hazel22

Christian Bale <3 <3


----------



## Sofia Alves

James McAvoy
Theo James
James Franco
Robert Pattinson 
Joseph Morgan
Michael Malarkey
Orlando Bloom
Jude Law
Ryan Gosling
Logan Lerman
Dane DeHaan
Ben Affleck
Johnny Depp
Jonathan Rhys Meyers
Jesse Eisenberg
Nicholas Hoult
Chris Pine
...
Well I could spend all day here


----------



## Just Lurking

Clémence Poésy...










---

No introduction needed...


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Jaime King <3


----------



## seeking777

Jason Segal :heart He just seems like such a nice guy and of course he's so funny.










Hill Harper, intelligent, educated, well-spoken, socially conscious and involved in his community. And fine! Yes ma'am.









@LolaViola yes to Damon Wayans Jr.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Thurston Moore and Kevin Shields LOL.
On the more handsome side: John Cho and Steven Yeun from the walking dead.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Oh and Aubrey plaza, how could I forget her.


----------



## MindOverMood

God damn.


----------



## Spencer Reid

Matthew Gray Gubler as Dr. Spencer Reid, but in an asexual life partner kind of way.


----------



## vicente

I'm really into celebrities who look bada** or like they don't give a f**k. Aubrey Plaza, Lizzy Caplan, Ashley Benson, and lots of women with "Resting B***ch Face" haha.

But in terms of pure physical hotness, I'd say Sophia Bush, Jane Levy, and Victoria Justice (just her face)


----------



## Kevin001

Jessica Biel


----------



## brothersport

Blake from Workaholics, and Donald Glover.


----------



## Just Lurking

Willa Holland~


----------



## fezzesarecool




----------



## theinsomniac

Wentworth Miller (Even though he's gay. But he's still a damn fine man)









Jonathan Rhys Meyers










James Mccavoy










Daniel Henney (Voice of Tadashi from Big Hero 6).










Not sure if he counts as a legit celebrity but...Eugene from Buzzfeed.









Also have a girl-crush on britney spears. She's not as beautiful as she was in her prime, but homegirl still has a body on her! And one of the most realistic/healthy bodies in hollywood. Plus her butt is seriously underrated.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## bad baby

theinsomniac said:


> Daniel Henney (Voice of Tadashi from Big Hero 6).


Dr Henry Kim <3


----------



## Dmytryk

Katie Puckrik, ever since I first saw her on The Word 
My first and only celebrity crush.


----------



## TheSeeker

MindOverMood said:


> Charli XCX


Agreed :yes


----------



## citizen_erased

fezzesarecool said:


>


100% with you on all of these!! :clap


----------



## Don Aman

I totally crush on Bjork back during her Sugarcubes days...




























I love her performance in the video below. She's just mesmerizing.


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Don Aman said:


> I totally crush on Bjork back during her Sugarcubes days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her performance in the video below. She's just mesmerizing.


Love her


----------



## TryingMara

Men: Colin Firth
Women: Samira Wiley, Karen Gillan


----------



## acidicwithpanic

I've been crushing on St. Vincent/Annie Clark ever since I saw her perform a few months ago. Her bassist Toko Yasuda is a beaut as well.


----------



## fonz

Don Aman said:


> I totally crush on Bjork back during her Sugarcubes days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her performance in the video below. She's just mesmerizing.


Great song,one of the best ever IMO...


----------



## HenDoggy

MindOverMood said:


>





Just Lurking said:


> Willa Holland~


^Very good.



















Jamie Chung


----------



## i suck at life

michael cera.:heart


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Stefán Sölvi Pétursson


----------



## LolaViola

Austin Butler. When I first saw him in The Carrie Diaries I was like whoa lol










Bruno Mars. I don't even really listen to his music but I like his speaking voice and sense of humor, and he has a cute face.


----------



## HenDoggy

acidicwithpanic said:


> I've been crushing on St. Vincent/Annie Clark ever since I saw her perform a few months ago. Her bassist Toko Yasuda is a beaut as well.


I've been crushing on her for a year now. Lucky you got to see her live. I must attend when she comes here next!


----------



## acidicwithpanic

HenDoggy said:


> acidicwithpanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been crushing on St. Vincent/Annie Clark ever since I saw her perform a few months ago. Her bassist Toko Yasuda is a beaut as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been crushing on her for a year now. Lucky you got to see her live. I must attend when she comes here next!
Click to expand...

Yesssssss, she is amazing live. And even more beautiful in person


----------



## Quietgirl3

Josh Gates


----------



## xxDark Horse

I remember watching American Idol back in the 2012 season and having a crush on one of the contestents Hollie Cavanagh. This is what she looked like back during American idol. That was like 3 years ago and I was 17 at the time. Lol I almost forgot her name.


----------



## FWMY

Ellen Page


----------



## StaceyLaine14

FWMY said:


> Ellen Page


I second this so hard! And Shailene Woodley


----------



## zookeeper

My girlfriend is watching Death in Paradise. Stodgy british murder mysteries aren't really my thing, but holy **** Sara Martins.


----------



## db09striker

I have crushes on 2 fairly similar looking popstars:

*Tinashe:*










*Jade Thirlwall:*


----------



## TryingMara

Alfonso Herrera


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol pretty sure anyone who follows my posts at all is sick to death of me mentioning this guy (and he'd probably hate being called a celebrity too,) but the only famous person I really talk about (ad nauseum.) He's getting on a bit now tbh, but still cute:



















[spoiler=.]































































sort of alternates between being adorable and vulnerable and sassy and looking like he wants to kill you. Which you know, is the perfect combination obviously.










Actually I have a thing about chokers now, and I realised because I started to notice them more and they seem to be in fashion now? Like thin black chokers? Also with black hair and red lipstick. So many female YouTubers seem to have them/that style. And by so many, I mean two. So according to the law of confirmation bias, that makes this a thing.

OK, I don't know why I'm still here typing now. And it's not like I keep watching Savannah Brown's videos because she's so captivating Bye.

[/spoiler]


----------



## Kilgore Trout

I have so many crushes I can't even remember them all. I'll try to post the top 10.
Here's an Iranian crush of mine for starters:


----------



## Calix64

Most white women in real life are as hot as Celebrities so I don't usually have crushes on Celebrities. I think in particular Meghan Trainor is attractive (she is cute) and I fancy Kylie Jenner. Now when it comes to Mexican women on TV, I like many of them.


----------



## Overdrive

Audrey Fleurot


----------



## estse

Angela Rye


----------



## cosmicslop

I love 60s era Brian Wilson, and he was cutest in 1962-1963.

























He's still cute when he chubbed up though.










edit: here's a dancing fireman for you


----------



## ljubo

melisandre from game of thrones.


----------



## PepeSylvia

Alexandra Daddario. Those eyes are to die for!


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Merkurial said:


> Oh, I adore him too! :smile2: He was my crush during the teenage years and I still find him cool and attractive, even despite the aging...0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's more my favourite pics with him on MachoHairstyles 0 And personally I like his experiments with hair during the years :smile2: Besides in my opinion he's became better as the musician in his more mature years :nerd:


i'm screaming i can't believe you quoted this LOL


----------

